# Sticky - DRI now accepting deedbacks - Give back your Diamond Resorts Timeshare



## TUGBrian

Edit/Update:

As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.

Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/




The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:

*In order to qualify, the HOA (MFs) must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan. *

To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com and or leadcollector@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.

In the email itself the owner must include:
-Resort Name
-Owner(s) Name(s)
-Account Number
-Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
-any other important information regarding the deed

within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.

Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.

_*Edited to add phone number:   You can call 877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.*_


----------



## artringwald

How did you find out about this? Is there an official announcement?


----------



## TUGBrian

TUG secret squirrel network!


----------



## Peterh1952

*Check the email address*



TUGBrian said:


> TUG secret squirrel network!


I think the email address may be wrong on this. Try lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com. I just had an email returned from the address provided in the first message in this thread.


----------



## TUGBrian

oh good call on that typo!

the secret squirrel has been shot and replaced with a gopher.


----------



## pedro47

Thank you Brain.


----------



## Bill4728

WOW!!!   That is really great news. 

I'm on it right now.




TUGBrian said:


> The following was posted in Mar 2016
> 
> we have heard from a number of owners that when contacting DRI directly (not using the email or numbers provided in the thread) that most are told the same thing...mainly that DRI is not taking back intervals so clearly this program is not one that is shared with most employees who would interact with owners.
> 
> its also very common knowledge that the "relief" companies are targetting DRI owners heavily given its a super easy solution to charge someone a few thousand dollars knowing full well DRI will take back the interval for $250 easy peasy.....instant profit for these shysters.
> 
> It is sad that so many in this industry seem to make owners walk a never ending uphill battle to get correct, honest and truthful information these days.


----------



## tschwa2

It seems like DRI does this periodically.  They also seem to have quotas so if you are interested I wouldn't wait.  In the past I have seen where they wouldn't guarantee that if you waited to use this year's usage that the offer would still be available.  They also did not reimburse you if you did not get usage.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

tschwa2 said:


> It seems like DRI does this periodically.  They also seem to have quotas so if you are interested I wouldn't wait.  In the past I have seen where they wouldn't guarantee that if you waited to use this year's usage that the offer would still be available.  They also did not reimburse you if you did not get usage.



I suspect that this type of program is going to increasingly be available in the future.  In "owners updates" I have often asked why I should not be able to give to DRI my deed/points when I no longer wish to own them, so that they can turn around and sell them for $50k to $100k (which is their current "going price" on the sales floor for what I own)???  What kind of sustainable business model would say "No" to that?

It just seems to me that there's too much logic for them to accept deedbacks, with whatever throttle is needed to ensure that they are not overwhelmed with inventory they can't turn in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## tidefan

Is this just for points, or would deeded properties (such as St Maarten) be included?


----------



## Seaport104

Is Monarch Grand Vacations (now part of DRI) included in the deed back? 

My uncle bought from the developer 10+ years and ago and has only used it this year - only because I just found out he had a timeshare and offered to help him use it by me finding the weeks he can use. He really just wants out though.


----------



## TUGBrian

I am not sure on the last two items, but I believe a deedback situation is one where it isnt going to hurt you to try...and the cost involved is limited to a phone call and or an email.


----------



## RuralEngineer

*printing press*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> What kind of sustainable business model would say "No" to that?



Their business model is based on a 3-4% yearly return of contracts.  Offering an official process instead of just relying on non-payment seems fairly prudent.


----------



## TUGBrian

did get another recent confirmation from a member that they were able to successfully Deedback their DRI interval!


----------



## Bill4728

I emailed them my info and got back an automated message with a "ticket number" 
  They said I should hear back from them soon.


----------



## TUGBrian

excellent!  

I would be interested to know what the "Fee" is for deeding back your unit.


----------



## Bill4728

TUGBrian said:


> excellent!
> 
> I would be interested to know what the "Fee" is for deeding back your unit.


I'll be sure to post more details later


----------



## TUGBrian

thank you sir!


----------



## Jim H. Document

*Just joined TUG BBS because of this info*

I literally stumbled across this forum last Saturday morning, searching for ways to get out of my membership with THE Club.  I am SO glad I did!  

Just this past Friday I met with a rep with a new company that uses legal tactics to get people out of their timeshare contracts, and I left feeling worse than when I went in.  Seems like they had zero clue when I repeatedly explained that my wife and I are DRI members who have a points/trust contract instead of an actual deed.

Anyways, back to last Saturday - after finding this thread I emailed DRI's Loss Mitigation division and gave them the info you listed, followed shortly thereafter with an automated ticket saying one of their people would get back to me within 1-2 business days.  If they don't then I will call them, and will continue to do so until I speak with someone and get this going.

Thank you so much again, TUGBBS.  I was at wit's end until I discovered you guys.  And talk about timing - the very next day after having that disappointing meeting!


----------



## kalima

*Let us know!*

Be sure to let us know if it works out for you Jim!


----------



## Anderchuck

*Finally Some Good News*

I have been following threads on TUG for quite some time hoping to find a way to "get rid of" my DRI contracts. Nice to see there may be a solution that benefits owners and HOA/Resorts. Interested to know what DRI contracts qualify or potentially don't. I am sending my emails in today. I'll update here when I get one.


----------



## TUGBrian

am loving how this thread is turning out!!!!


----------



## Peterh1952

Anderchuck said:


> I have been following threads on TUG for quite some time hoping to find a way to "get rid of" my DRI contracts. Nice to see there may be a solution that benefits owners and HOA/Resorts. Interested to know what DRI contracts qualify or potentially don't. I am sending my emails in today. I'll update here when I get one.



This has certainly generated some interest.  I am beginning to wonder, though, how DRI is managing the avalanche of requests they have probably received.  I sent my e-mail at midnight last Thursday, and, like others, received immediate confirmation of receipt and a 'ticket number' The pledge in the auto-message was that a 'DRI team member' would be in touch within 2 business days.  We are now closing in on 4 and no response yet.  Has anyone received anything?


----------



## Lydlady

I'm still waiting too.  They might be overwhelmed with the amount of requests.


----------



## TUGBrian

im not sure TUG has created an "avalanche" so to speak....a few dozen requests certainly should not overwhelm a company of that size.

afaik this isnt something they have plastered on their website anywhere, but it is nice to get the word out to needy DRI owners who just want out!


----------



## Jim H. Document

*Update on Trust Membership Opt-Out*



Peterh1952 said:


> I sent my e-mail at midnight last Thursday, and, like others, received immediate confirmation of receipt and a 'ticket number' The pledge in the auto-message was that a 'DRI team member' would be in touch within 2 business days.  We are now closing in on 4 and no response yet.  Has anyone received anything?



Peter, it's been 3 business days for me and I haven't received anything yet.  So I called DRI's Financial Department, and they recommended that I email my same request to leadcollector@diamondresorts.com as well as fax a copy to 702-804-8606.

The person I spoke with (friendly and polite) advised that I should detail the reasons why I want to terminate my membership and give back our points.  This prompted me to ask "Has there ever been a case that you know of where an opt-out request was denied, even when the loan and all maintenance fees have been paid in full?"  I asked this to gauge a better understanding of what I might need to say in my letter.  I was relieved when she said that to her knowledge, there hasn't been a request that was denied.

Finally she did confirm that 1) DRI is in fact accepting deedbacks and cancellation of trust memberships and 2) there is a $250 fee to cancel.


----------



## Tye8len9

Hello All,
 I too was waiting on a email or call back from Diamond on my 4 Monarch Point contracts but nothing from them until I when to the mailbox about 20 minutes ago and received 2 letters from Diamond in there. So I open and to my surprise there was 4 transfer documents along with a letter stating that Diamond agrees to take back each of my contracts but I must send a $250.00 transfer check back along with the notarized trans fer document. YAHOOOOO!!!! So to all of those that sent your email don't expect a return message or call look in the mailbox.... Good Luck to alll


----------



## Lydlady

Congratulations!  Maybe there is hope for the rest of us.


----------



## Bill4728

Tye8len9 said:


> Hello All,
> I too was waiting on a email or call back from Diamond on my 4 Monarch Point contracts but nothing from them until I when to the mailbox about 20 minutes ago and received 2 letters from Diamond in there. So I open and to my surprise there was 4 transfer documents along with a letter stating that Diamond agrees to take back each of my contracts but I must send a $250.00 transfer check back along with the notarized trans fer document. YAHOOOOO!!!! So to all of those that sent your email don't expect a return message or call look in the mailbox.... Good Luck to alll


YES   That is just what happened to me today

A letter from DRI but no response by e-mail


----------



## Lydlady

Nothing for me yet.


----------



## TUGBrian

be patient, it sounds like this process may be slow...but has all the signs of being a legitimate way out for DRI owners!


----------



## rojocrandall

Bill4728 said:


> YES   That is just what happened to me today
> 
> A letter from DRI but no response by e-mail


Bill4278 - was this for your Monarch ownership?


----------



## Bill4728

rojocrandall said:


> Bill4278 - was this for your Monarch ownership?


Yes,

We just have too many TS weeks.  We have been using MGV as a great trader in II ever since DRI switched MGV owners to DRI pt trades.  

DRI pts trade really good.

Now all I need is Shell Vacations ( Wyndham) to also accept deed backs so I can get rid of 2 of my 3 weeks at Mountainside Lodge


----------



## Peterh1952

Jim H. Document said:


> Peter, it's been 3 business days for me and I haven't received anything yet.  So I called DRI's Financial Department, and they recommended that I email my same request to leadcollector@diamondresorts.com as well as fax a copy to 702-804-8606.
> 
> The person I spoke with (friendly and polite) advised that I should detail the reasons why I want to terminate my membership and give back our points.  This prompted me to ask "Has there ever been a case that you know of where an opt-out request was denied, even when the loan and all maintenance fees have been paid in full?"  I asked this to gauge a better understanding of what I might need to say in my letter.  I was relieved when she said that to her knowledge, there hasn't been a request that was denied.
> 
> Finally she did confirm that 1) DRI is in fact accepting deedbacks and cancellation of trust memberships and 2) there is a $250 fee to cancel.



Thanks for that, Jim. It appears that docs are being sent by snail mail (according to other posts), so I will wait another day or two.. I am in Canada, so the mail will likely take a bit longer to arrive


----------



## got4boys

*Dri not taking them all back! - rejected!*

Got the rejection notice tonight...

_"We have received your request to relinquish your ownership at XXXXXXXXXX. After review and consideration, your request was denied as
neither the management company, nor the developer, is taking back ownership within the Association at this time.

You may sell your timeshare once you locate a buyer privately or through a
reputable third party company that will assist you with completing the
transfer of ownership or obtain the services of a reputable real estate
office. Please note that prior to transferring ownership of the property, all
loan repayment and maintenance fee obligations must be satisfied as well as
any additional fees owed to the Association.

Until such time as your timeshare is sold, you remain contractually obligated
for payment of fees in accordance with the terms contained in the original
agreement."_

No mortgage, no outstanding HOA Dues...

Anybody else got rejected too?


----------



## artringwald

got4boys said:


> Got the rejection notice tonight...
> 
> _"We have received your request to relinquish your ownership at XXXXXXXXXX. After review and consideration, your request was denied as
> neither the management company, nor the developer, is taking back ownership within the Association at this time.
> 
> You may sell your timeshare once you locate a buyer privately or through a
> reputable third party company that will assist you with completing the
> transfer of ownership or obtain the services of a reputable real estate
> office. Please note that prior to transferring ownership of the property, all
> loan repayment and maintenance fee obligations must be satisfied as well as
> any additional fees owed to the Association.
> 
> Until such time as your timeshare is sold, you remain contractually obligated
> for payment of fees in accordance with the terms contained in the original
> agreement."_
> 
> No mortgage, no outstanding HOA Dues...
> 
> Anybody else got rejected too?



Was it a deeded week or was it points in a collection?


----------



## got4boys

It is a deeded week.

In the past before the downturn of 2008/2009/2010, they did take back weeks.

They just must not want mine.

I was hoping....


----------



## pedro47

got4boys said:


> It is a deeded week.
> 
> In the past before the downturn of 2008/2009/2010, they did take back weeks.
> 
> They just must not want mine.
> 
> I was hoping....



What is the name of the resort?


----------



## got4boys

pedro47 said:


> What is the name of the resort?



Varsity Clubs of America South Bend


----------



## Bill4728

Varsity Clubs of America South Bend is a part of the "Premiere Vacation Collection" which DRI just recently took over.  It may be that they don't need any more inventory in that collection at this time.


----------



## Peterh1952

*Terms?*



Bill4728 said:


> Varsity Clubs of America South Bend is a part of the "Premiere Vacation Collection" which DRI just recently took over.  It may be that they don't need any more inventory in that collection at this time.


I own 8500 points in the PVC and according to the email received DRI will accept my deed:

' 
The PVC contract for 8500 points was approved for surrender and a Warranty
Deed was mailed on 3/24  to be signed and notarized.'

I don't know what the difference is, but I still have not received the paperwork by snail mail (probably has a lot to do with the slow mail transfer between US and Canada). For those who have received an 'acceptance' what are the terms and conditions? How long do we have to respond?

I'm sorry to hear that there are some of us who are getting different treatment to others. Perhaps with enough posts to this thread we can work out what the criteria are. Number of points? Deed location? (Mine is registered in Coccino (sp?) County, AZ,), and it's a float week with privileges in the PVC Connectin system (access to some 62 resorts, a subset of the Club)


----------



## tidefan

Thanks for the info Brian!  I just put our Royal Palm week out on the Bargain deals (Free Unit) for someone to grab if they want it.  If it doesn't go in a couple of weeks, I'll try the deedback route.

I really appreciate all of the information everyone!


----------



## pnappleprincess

*Thanks for the info!!*

Very interested and will start researching.  My in-laws own 2 deeded weeks / 3 contracts at Point at Poipu (1 week and 2 EOY weeks).  

What would we do without TUG??!!


----------



## TUGBrian

You all are most welcome, I truly am glad this program is actually turning out to be successful for so many!

Those of you can also send a nice thank you to Judi Kozlowski...as she is the one who originally let me know about this program from Diamond...so if there is someone to thank, its definitely her!


----------



## Lydlady

Yay, finally got my letter.  For anybody who has sent that letter back, do you receive some sort of confirmation saying it has gone through?


----------



## hartofil

I own a Powhattan property.  I sent my email about two weeks ago and received an email confirmation quickly.  I received a phone call last night and was told I will receive a document in the mail.  There will be a $250 processing fee and the entire transaction should take from 60-90 days.  If this all works out, the $15 for tug membership will be the best money I've ever spent.


----------



## Lydlady

I totally agree about the TUG membership. 

Just an FYI, it took about 10 days for me to receive the letter after the email notification.


----------



## Bill4728

Lydlady said:


> Yay, finally got my letter.  For anybody who has sent that letter back, do you receive some sort of confirmation saying it has gone through?


I sent the letter and $250 on Mar 30th  So far nothing yet. (They have not yet cashed the check)

I've also been check the DRI owners website. I figure that when it is no longer mine they will cancel my DRI owner access


----------



## pgnewarkboy

When did you apply?  It is about one month for me and I have heard nothing.


----------



## Lydlady

pgnewarkboy said:


> When did you apply?  It is about one month for me and I have heard nothing.



I sent the email request around March 19th or 20th, when this was first posted.


----------



## littleredride

*We did it!*

Diamond took back our Sedona deeded week.  We are pleased.


----------



## TUGBrian

so much good karma in this thread!!


----------



## tatvan

*Diamond Takeback*

I looked back on my previous TUG receipts ....this is the first time I received this post!
I have a "library" of my TUG newsletters.
why would I not have this post from last month?
I will send out my request to Diamond shortly and hope I am not late.Had I known sooner it would have been done.
Really want to know why I would not have received that "post"! Does TUG have different mailings?

thanks
Tatvan


----------



## marg2

littleredride said:


> Diamond took back our Sedona deeded week.  We are pleased.



littleredride, were you with Sedona Vacation Club or Premiere Vacation Collection (Premiere Vacation Club with ILX) ?

I'm so relieved to see that Diamond is doing this. I'm PVC (but was Sedona Vacation club before ILX convinced me to upgrade to PVC) and don't think I want to hang onto it past another 5 years or so...maintenance fees are much too high. So I'll keep my eye on this DRI site for an opportunity another time to ask DRI to take mine back, too.


----------



## TUGBrian

tatvan said:


> I looked back on my previous TUG receipts ....this is the first time I received this post!
> I have a "library" of my TUG newsletters.
> why would I not have this post from last month?
> I will send out my request to Diamond shortly and hope I am not late.Had I known sooner it would have been done.
> Really want to know why I would not have received that "post"! Does TUG have different mailings?
> 
> thanks
> Tatvan



only 4 highlighted threads go into the newsletter each week, up until this week this thread was not in the newsletter.

you can however subscribe to this subforum so any posts here would send you a notification via email to keep more current if you dont visit or log in every day.


forum subscriptions are done from the menu bar at the top - click "forum tools" then click "subscribe to this forum"

make sure you are in the root of the DRI forum before you do this, otherwise itll just subscribe you to an individual thread, vs the entire DRI forum.


----------



## marg2

TUGBrian said:


> only 4 highlighted threads go into the newsletter each week, up until this week this thread was not in the newsletter.
> 
> you can however subscribe to this subforum so any posts here would send you a notification via email to keep more current if you dont visit or log in every day.
> .



good plan. Because I don't log in frequently, I'm likely to miss notifications like this; however I don't really want to subscribe to anything DRI related, just deed backs, so I'll follow this thread.

Thanks so much for getting this onto the newsletter  . It gives me hope   that I can one day dispose of my timeshare.


----------



## TUGBrian

ah ok...no problem at all!  subscribing to this thread is just as handy! =)


----------



## tidefan

Sent in e-mail yesterday. Have not heard anything yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim H. Document

*Sorry I've been out of the loop*

Just got back this past weekend from being out of town, and what should I find in the mailbox but an envelope from DRI with the paperwork to get rid of our points membership!

We went to the local notary right after work this afternoon and got everything signed and stamped, and I just wrote out a check to DRI for the $250 processing fee.  Tomorrow I go to the post office and send in everything certified mail.

Can't wait until I hear the final word that we are over and done with everything!


----------



## RexWW1

*credit implications*

I work in lending, and have seen these timeshares show up as foreclosures on credit reports.  does anyone have knowledge on whether these deedbacks would reflect as a foreclosure, deed in lieu of foreclosure, or a voluntary repo on your credit? We are looking to buy a house next year and id rather just keep the timeshare rather than destroy my credit.


----------



## tidefan

Still no reply e-mail.  How long did it take everyone to hear from DRI?


----------



## chexchy

Was anybody able to get rid of your mgv?  and how long it took you and how much you have to pay them?
Thanks


----------



## john2870

*Not Working*

Hi, I tried lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com and leadcollector@diamondresorts.com and they both come back saying the e-mail address doesn't exist.  Does anyone know if Diamond is still allowing folks to give their week back?  

Thanks,  john2870


----------



## john2870

*It Worked Now*

I tried it again using leadcollector@diamondresorts.com and it now worked.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## riverdees05

Are they still taking back units.


----------



## Bill4728

RexWW1 said:


> I work in lending, and have seen these timeshares show up as foreclosures on credit reports.  does anyone have knowledge on whether these deedbacks would reflect as a foreclosure, deed in lieu of foreclosure, or a voluntary repo on your credit? We are looking to buy a house next year and id rather just keep the timeshare rather than destroy my credit.


The paper work is straight forward,  you are transferring your TS to them.  There is no language in the paperwork at all which "deed in lieu of foreclosure" is even hinted at. So I do not believe that this will effect your credit at all. 



chexchy said:


> Was anybody able to get rid of your mgv?  and how long it took you and how much you have to pay them?
> Thanks


YES as of the late march they were accepting Monarch Grand  There charge $250 to cover the "cost"


----------



## john2870

We still haven't heard anything back from Diamond as of yet.  I'll let you know if we hear; sure hoping so.


----------



## Bill4728

Is anyone had DRI finalize the transfer yet?

They still have not cashed my check.

They cashed my check today.  So I'm guessing that I'm close to being done.


----------



## Tye8len9

Bill
   I'm still waiting on them to finalize my contracts, they received all my transfer documents and checks and told me all is good should be completed in 30 days or so??


----------



## artringwald

Just going through and deleting old email, and found this message I got from DRI back in 2008. I declined their offer.



> Thank you for responding to our offer.  We have reviewed your ownership and
> would like to extend an offer to repurchase your interval.
> 
> System Contract# (deleted)
> Inventory: (deleted)
> Offer: $5452.05
> 
> If this offer is acceptable please respond within 14 days from today.
> 
> Upon acceptance documents will be drafted and sent to you for execution.  Upon
> our receipt of the executed documents a check for the purchase price will be
> forwarded to you.
> 
> Should you have further questions regarding this or any other matter, you may
> reply to this e-mail or contact our Repurchase Counselors at (888) 250-6135.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> - Shannon Goebel --
> Diamond Resorts International®


----------



## PatJones

*Diamond Resorts*



TUGBrian said:


> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> In order to qualify, the HOA must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan.
> 
> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed
> 
> within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.
> 
> Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.



Will this work in UK?


----------



## Bill4728

PatJones said:


> Will this work in UK?



If (as you said) the resort is in the US then DRI shouldn't care if the owner is from the UK


----------



## PatJones

Thanks for feed back. I will give it a try,
 will let you know how I get on.

Wish me luck. So glad I found this site.


----------



## TUGBrian

best of luck!  We are glad you found us too! =)


----------



## Tye8len9

Just a update checked my account this morning my 3 Monarch contracts are no longer showing so they have been transferred out. Yahoo!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

Thank you for confirming they are at least taking back some MGV intervals as well!


----------



## bogey21

My advice is if you are interested, be the hare, not the tortoise and get it done quickly.  They can always change their mind and cut it off.

George


----------



## Bill4728

As of this morning, my DRI  account is saying that it is no longer active. 

I sent the email to DRI on March 19th
Got a letter from them on March 27th 
Sent the signed and notarized paperwork and check for $250 on Mar 30th
Check cashed April 20
Completed April 23

So from start to finish just over 34 days.


----------



## TUGBrian

I have to say, just over 30 days and $250 is far better than I expected for a program like this from a major developer!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TUGBrian said:


> I have to say, just over 30 days and $250 is far better than I expected for a program like this from a major developer!



As I've commented previously, I've long thought deedback programs were an inevitability.  When someone offers you something for free that you can sell for $50,000, it would be stupid not to take them up on the offer.


----------



## Macroy

got4boys said:


> Got the rejection notice tonight...
> 
> _"We have received your request to relinquish your ownership at XXXXXXXXXX. After review and consideration, your request was denied as
> neither the management company, nor the developer, is taking back ownership within the Association at this time.
> 
> You may sell your timeshare once you locate a buyer privately or through a
> reputable third party company that will assist you with completing the
> transfer of ownership or obtain the services of a reputable real estate
> office. Please note that prior to transferring ownership of the property, all
> loan repayment and maintenance fee obligations must be satisfied as well as
> any additional fees owed to the Association.
> 
> Until such time as your timeshare is sold, you remain contractually obligated
> for payment of fees in accordance with the terms contained in the original
> agreement."_
> 
> No mortgage, no outstanding HOA Dues...
> 
> Anybody else got rejected too?



Not quite rejected - But looks like I got the run around. I specifically indicated that I wanted to participate in the voluntary surrender program. It took them about a month to respond, and I got the following. 



> Thank you for your email.  First and foremost, we apologize for the delay in
> response.  Secondly, while we are saddened to hear that your ownership is not
> working out for you and that you are considering selling or relinquishing your
> ownership, we do understand that life circumstances can, and do, often
> necessitate change and understand that this is not for everyone.
> Unfortunately, Diamond Resorts does not have a buyback, resale program
> available. Also please be advised that neither the management company, nor the
> developer, is taking back ownership within the Association at this time.
> 
> You may sell your timeshare once you locate a buyer privately or through a
> reputable third party company that will assist you with completing the
> transfer of ownership or obtain the services of a reputable real estate
> office. Please note that prior to transferring ownership of the property, all
> loan repayment and maintenance fee obligations must be satisfied as well as
> any additional fees owed to the Association.  Until such time as your
> timeshare is sold, you remain contractually obligated for payment of fees in
> accordance with the terms contained in the original agreement.
> 
> If you are unable to successfully sell your timeshare, we can look into the
> possibility of a voluntary surrender; this option is on a case by case basis
> only.  You must submit a hardship letter detailing why you are unable to keep
> the property.  Your 2015 fees must be current; your loan must also be paid in
> full to exercise this option.  There is also a $250.00 processing fee per
> contract.  Once we verify your account is current a request for a voluntary
> surrender can be submitted and you will be contacted once a final decision has
> been reached.
> 
> Best Regards,



Deeded at Sedona Summit - but part of TheClub. The original email was sent to lossmitigation@diamondresort. com

I didn't provide any details on why I wanted to surrender. So perhaps they just looked at it as a request for "buy back" - even though in my email I said "voluntary surrender". I just assumed that would be discussed later. I'll respond with more details.

For those that were successful - you didn't have to provide actual financials info did you?


----------



## bogey21

I know others disagree but I don't send emails or write.  I call, and call back multiple times if necessary.  It is too easy to get a canned response when you email or write.  It was a couple of years ago and although it took a lot of calling I was able to Deed Back Weeks at 5 different Resorts exclusively by calling.

George


----------



## TUGBrian

I would most certainly keep sending the emails....it costs nothing for you to do so.

Id also mention that you have been contacted by various "rescue" companies who claim they can rid you of your timeshare but were hoping that since you have been a content paying owner with DRI for so long, you would just prefer to give it back to them.

ham it up...clearly they have set rules in place where some intervals dont make the cut...so you have to convince them!


----------



## john2870

Still have not received anything from DRI.  We sent an e-mail request a couple weeks ago.


----------



## hartofil

Just got my letter in the mail yesterday.  Now to send the check and wait.  I have to admit I'm a little nervous about sending money anywhere... Always afraid it's a scam.  Any way to make sure?


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, you should be dealing directly with DRI...not a separate company


----------



## dontfret

*is there light at the end of the tunnel*

I happened to run across this thread by good luck or good fortune yesterday.  Immediately sent in my request, got the robot email assigning a case number, and followed up with a phone call to the loss mitigation office.  The service agent said that they are swamped with requests and getting 300 a day to sort out.  I asked her to look up if my DRI points ownership in Monarch Grand Collection (which is the correct term for us MGV owners) was eligible.  She said it was a 99% certainty it would be accepted for surrender.  I've learned not to get my hopes up, but at the same time it looks like there may be way out of this.  I also am beginning a conversation with timeshare exit team, but will go slow for at least 3 weeks to see what happens here.  Thanks TUG BBS for having this forum and I will pray for us all that those who want out, get out


----------



## TUGBrian

300 a day?  I think thats a bit much.


----------



## dontfret

TUGBrian said:


> 300 a day?  I think thats a bit much.



I may have misunderstood if the 300 refereed to the number of properties or the number of requests, but she did say 1. they are swamped, don't expect to hear back from them for a few weeks, and 2. she believes they will allow MGV voluntary surrenders.


----------



## dontfret

*Good news in today's email!!!!!*

Hope springs eternal!!!  Got this 2 days after the automated reply that my request to surrender my MGV/DRI points had been received and assigned a file number:

...........................................................................................
Dear Richard xxxxx,

Per your request, I have prepared a Mutual Release Agreement, which will allow you to surrender your ownership back to Diamond Resorts. This document along with a return envelope is being mailed to you at the address we have on file.
The fee for this process is $250 per contract. Should you have any further question regarding the surrender of your ownership please feel free to respond to this email.

Thanks,
Suzanne
.............................................................................................

Also, anybody have a guess why I can now, for the first time ever, reserve the prime New Years Eve nights at Las Vegas Cancun resort?  This was always blocked from Dec 20 to Jan 2, now shows full availability to reserve.  Just seems 'something's up' with DRI - perhaps they are allowing surrenders to shrink a potential class action, or just want to be able to re-sell the time at retail?  I'm not going to worry much, just take the offer if/when it comes and run to the nearest notary :rofl:


----------



## dontfret

Bill - great news for you, and I hope I am on the same path.  Was the paperwork you received a Mutual Release Agreement?  After getting the automated reply my request was received, I got a second email from inventory@diamondresorts that they will accept my voluntary surrender and are sending me a MRA by mail.  Just wanted to confirm this is the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow ...


----------



## PatJones

Sent e-mail twice, to both lead collector and loss mitigation, unable to connect with destination server. Any idea what else I could do.


----------



## PatJones

*Its worked this time*

Jumping for joy.  I got e-mail wrong, added a s after diamond so my e-mail address was wrong, what an idiot, will be more careful from now on. Got a reply with ticket number, they will be in touch within 2/3working days. Hope this is the start of good news.


----------



## Bill4728

dontfret said:


> Hope springs eternal!!!  Got this 2 days after the automated reply that my request to surrender my MGV/DRI points had been received and assigned a file number:
> 
> ...........................................................................................
> Dear Richard xxxxx,
> 
> Per your request, I have prepared a Mutual Release Agreement, which will allow you to surrender your ownership back to Diamond Resorts. This document along with a return envelope is being mailed to you at the address we have on file.
> The fee for this process is $250 per contract. Should you have any further question regarding the surrender of your ownership please feel free to respond to this email.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suzanne


Yes I got something like that but not by Email.  Just received a letter in the mail. 

Yes, they are taking back your TS.




> Also, anybody have a guess why I can now, for the first time ever, reserve the prime New Years Eve nights at Las Vegas Cancun resort?  This was always blocked from Dec 20 to Jan 2, now shows full availability to reserve.  Just seems 'something's up' with DRI - perhaps they are allowing surrenders to shrink a potential class action, or just want to be able to re-sell the time at retail?  I'm not going to worry much, just take the offer if/when it comes and run to the nearest notary :rofl:



Be aware any pending reservation will be cancelled when they take back your TS.  The only think that doesn't get taken back are II exchanges.


----------



## dontfret

Bill4728 said:


> Be aware any pending reservation will be cancelled when they take back your TS.  The only think that doesn't get taken back are II exchanges.


I wasn't going to make any reservations - just noticing that for first time inventory was made available.  Read elsewhere DRI announced a long-term alliance with II, and also DRI is changing their business model to improve shareholder profit and boost stock price.  Getting away from hotel/resort management, concentrating on TS sales.  Perhaps the surrender program is to get more inventory back into the sales office, improves cash flow. Our TS holds back inventory as it has to be available for us -they can't sell 120% of inventory (unlike Max Bialystock in "The Producers").  We surrender, they can sell it again for $12K.


----------



## madness999

*Any notice sent from DRI?*



Bill4728 said:


> As of this morning, my DRI  account is saying that it is no longer active.
> 
> I sent the email to DRI on March 19th
> Got a letter from them on March 27th
> Sent the signed and notarized paperwork and check for $250 on Mar 30th
> Check cashed April 20
> Completed April 23
> 
> So from start to finish just over 34 days.



Hi Bill - this is great news. I sent the email on April 16th, and just sent the completed notarized paperwork and check yesterday. I'll be watching my account on DRI and to see if my check is cashed.

Did you receive any official notification from DRI that the transaction was complete? Or did you only know because you were tracking the check or your account on DRI yourself?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Bill4728

madness999 said:


> Hi Bill - this is great news. I sent the email on April 16th, and just sent the completed notarized paperwork and check yesterday. I'll be watching my account on DRI and to see if my check is cashed.
> 
> Did you receive any official notification from DRI that the transaction was complete? Or did you only know because you were tracking the check or your account on DRI yourself?
> 
> Thanks,
> Gary


I did not receive any notification from DRI.  Just the check and DRI account.


----------



## pgnewarkboy

*Just got deeds - question on execution*

I just got my deeds to transfer back to Diamond.  A question on execution of the deeds.  My timeshares on not in my home state.  When signing the deeds I assume the date of signing is filled out and my local notary signs and uses seal no matter that the deeds themselves reference the state where they are located.  Thanks.


----------



## dontfret

*my timeline*

Saw this thread 4/23, sent request to loss mitigation to voluntary surrendar 327 Monarch Grand points, 9810 DRI.
4/23 got immediate autoreply that a case number was assigned
4/26 got personalized email that Mutual Release Agreement was being mailed to me
4/30 got paperwork in mail, signed and notarized and returned to DRI.

now waiting.  requested by email a copy of the fully executed agreement be returned to me after DRI/MGV signing to confirm surrender.  I will post when completed here to give others my expereince.  

Thanks tugbbs for sharing with me the way out of this rabbit hole


----------



## boba2

Damn DRI...and damn my impatience and anxiety...and damn myself for ever making the worst purchase of crap in my entire life for buying MGV timeshare.

01/2015 - I started the process for Donate for a Cause for $3500 to get rid of my 72 pt MGV timeshare because it was to my knowledge that NO COMPANY was gonna take back timeshares at the time. DFC may have played me or maybe they didn't but they did offer a way out for a 3rd party to take my MGV points at the time so I bit into it without hesitation.
03/2015 - When I received the papers in March to who was buying my MGV points, to my surprise it was DRI. It was a well written contract too but I didn't think anything of it and just signed it since it was my way out.
04/08/2015 - Papers were sent to DRI and now waiting. I was told 4-6 weeks until they close out my account so it may be this coming week for me as someone stated earlier that it took 30 days to close. I will update.

Now I find this thread that they are taking it back on a whim which explained the contract I signed GAH!!!!!!! If I waited 2 months...I would have only been out $250 instead of $3500!!!!!! There are absolutley no words to express how I feel right now. Not even cute bunny meme can stop me from punching a cute bunny right now!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

Very unfortunate that you chose to "donate"...we here at TUG would have pointed out the horrible idea of donation of a Timeshare back in january if asked.

Certainly hope you dont try to take the claimed "tax writeoff"!

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/can_I_donate_my_timeshare_and_get_a_tax_deduction.html


----------



## bogey21

boba2 said:


> Damn DRI...and damn my impatience and anxiety...and damn myself for ever making the worst purchase of crap in my entire life for buying MGV timeshare.



Patience is essential when divesting TS Weeks.  It took my almost 3 years to get rid of Weeks at 6 different Resorts.  In the interim I rented them, used them, let friends use them, etc.  My dispositions included sales, donations to legitimate charities (not doable anymore), deed backs and giving away.  In the interim I paid MFs.  On the other hand the most I paid otherwise was $150.

George


----------



## boba2

TUGBrian said:


> Very unfortunate that you chose to "donate"...we here at TUG would have pointed out the horrible idea of donation of a Timeshare back in january if asked.
> 
> Certainly hope you dont try to take the claimed "tax writeoff"!
> 
> http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/can_I_donate_my_timeshare_and_get_a_tax_deduction.html



Yup, understood about donations but again I saw no other way out at the time. I definitely am not looking for a tax write-off as I perceived there is no value in MGV timeshare anyway. Nobody wants it! That itself told me there's no value. I basically just wanted to cut the MF bleeding even if it meant 10 years for it to payback.

I did post my timeshare for take in the bargains section in 2014 and nobody was interested. I tried craigslist and nobody was interested in less than a week timeshare. I actually started actively trying to get into DFC's program in 2014 but they kept saying the 3rd party that took em were always full. So Jan 2015 was the 3rd try to get into DFC's program so I just went forward with that.


----------



## boba2

bogey21 said:


> Patience is essential when divesting TS Weeks.  It took my almost 3 years to get rid of Weeks at 6 different Resorts.  In the interim I rented them, used them, let friends use them, etc.  My dispositions included sales, donations to legitimate charities (not doable anymore), deed backs and giving away.  In the interim I paid MFs.  On the other hand the most I paid otherwise was $150.
> 
> George



I wish you were my guiding hand last year. If I knew someone with experience in the matter then I probably would have been as patient as you. 

DRI likes to scare people also. I went to one of those "update" meetings in 2013 for DRI and the rep basically told us that MGV owners were like bastard childs rolled into DRI. He basically tried to tell us that our MGV pts will be useless in the near future and DRI is actually trying to acquire all MGV portions. He told us the only way out was to basically buy WHOLE NEW TIMEMSHARES under DRI! Can you believe that!? At the time, the rep told me they were in the 40 percentile range in 2013 in converting MGV owners to DRI. I feel bad for all those people who bought new DRI timeshares because of this scare tactic so at least I came out ahead of them.


----------



## dontfret

I also contacted DFA in 12/2014 for my 327 MGV points and was told, as I'm sure you were, that my TS had no charitable value but they could find a taker for around $3500 upfront (they actually said the funds would be deposited to escrow pending closing, but they are their own escrow and I never expected to see it again).  I passed, then ran across this thread recently as I check in here about every 3 months to see if anyone had been successful in either surrendering or mounting a class action suit.  Consider yourself lucky in that you actually will be divested of this mess even if you overpaid DFC, I imagine most DFC cases don't have even this happy an ending, the only way out is if DRI takes it back and DFC just happened to find this exit strategy for you.


----------



## dontfret

boba2 said:


> I wish you were my guiding hand last year. If I knew someone with experience in the matter then I probably would have been as patient as you.
> 
> DRI likes to scare people also. I went to one of those "update" meetings in 2013 for DRI and the rep basically told us that MGV owners were like bastard childs rolled into DRI. He basically tried to tell us that our MGV pts will be useless in the near future and DRI is actually trying to acquire all MGV portions. He told us the only way out was to basically buy WHOLE NEW TIMEMSHARES under DRI! Can you believe that!? At the time, the rep told me they were in the 40 percentile range in 2013 in converting MGV owners to DRI. I feel bad for all those people who bought new DRI timeshares because of this scare tactic so at least I came out ahead of them.


I had the same pitch over the past 4 years since the MGV bankruptcy at several 'owners' meetings.'  Very high pressure.  After my last one in 8/2014 I filled out an exit questionnaire, said I was furious and would get rid of this crap for $1 or pay to have it hauled away.  I got a call from DRI:annoyed: last week offering me 'an exit strategy'.  My heart went pitter-pat until he spoke - that's when you know DRI reps are lying, their lips move.  He repeated all the BS on MGV being worthless, and then offered to sell me 11,000 DRI points for $8,000 (what a bargain) which I could then sell on my own, as these which much more desirable!!!!!!  I told him what I thought of his offer ...    I bless this thread every day, hope to be done very shortly as DRI/MGV should be opening up my notarized paperwork today


----------



## boba2

dontfret said:


> I also contacted DFA in 12/2014 for my 327 MGV points and was told, as I'm sure you were, that my TS had no charitable value but they could find a taker for around $3500 upfront (they actually said the funds would be deposited to escrow pending closing, but they are their own escrow and I never expected to see it again).  I passed, then ran across this thread recently as I check in here about every 3 months to see if anyone had been successful in either surrendering or mounting a class action suit.  Consider yourself lucky in that you actually will be divested of this mess even if you overpaid DFC, I imagine most DFC cases don't have even this happy an ending, the only way out is if DRI takes it back and DFC just happened to find this exit strategy for you.



That's odd they would tell you that the fee is paid upfront...but I guess that might depend on the situation and timeshare at hand especially when MGV has no value. They even say on their website that no fees are due until closing. Although now I realize in the transfer process that the definition of paying the fee relative to final transfer is not really fully communicated. I paid the $3500 at closing as they stated, but that doesn't mean it's been fully transferred out of my name when I paid the fee. So I am out $3500 at the moment and still waiting for MGV to transfer out of my name. Again they said 4-6 weeks for it to process and I'm on my 4th week now. At least by finding this thread, I have some comfort in knowing with some confidence that DRI will uphold their end of the contract.


----------



## dontfret

I was also told by DFAC that they won't invoice me until closing - but they defined that as being when they located a taker, or they would take it themselves if they couldn't locate a willing taker.  We had several email back and forth with me trying to clarify when they wanted the $3500, when I finally said it should be when they have a taker or themselves signing the MGV transfer form, they never responded again.


----------



## tjnevers

*Diamond Resorts buyback*

My wife & I just got back from a week at the Diamond Sedona Golf Resort. We bought a floating 1BR resale a few years back & use it every year & are happy with the deeded week that we have. Every time we go, they try to cajole us into a "owners update" re joining Club Diamond. Never saw any benefit because we bought this week to use & like having a deeded week rather than some Club points. Is Diamond only buying back TS's that are in their network, or will they be willing to take over my Sandy Point Beach Australia TS? I'm willing to let that one go for free....


----------



## MarkC1957

*Just ran across this thread.*

Started out as an MGV member with their CanCun property in Las Vegas. When DRI acquired the property, we simply wanted out. My wife and I proceeded to make the biggest mistake of our lives in buying into the Diamond Resorts International Platinum Club with 50,000 points. Life changes in the past few years have made it impossible for us to use the points in the way we would like to. I've sent the information to both the lossmitigation and leadcollector email addresses, and waiting to see what kind of response I get.


----------



## MarkC1957

*Got a phone call today from DRI*

Looks like the folks at DRI are asking for more than just the information about whatever points one owns. They've now asked that I submit a letter explaining why I want to surrender my points. That I have to convince management. Seems to me that dealing with the Financial Services Department is covered by this:


----------



## Bill4728

In my first email to them I gave some B##### reason for needing  to give back my MGV pts 

I think the key was saying that *I needed to give them back*.


----------



## HB2015

*DRI deed back/ loss mitigation*

Apr. 14 Read about the DRI deedback possibility on TUG
Apr. 15 Followed forum advice and emailed a request
Apr. 15 Ticket no. Received from DRI 
May 8 Just received papers re transfer etc. Very excited and pleasantly surprised!!


Now to work my way through the legalese!


----------



## bogey21

Does anyone know what DRI is doing with all the Weeks they are taking back?  They must have a plan or they wouldn't be doing it.

George


----------



## artringwald

bogey21 said:


> Does anyone know what DRI is doing with all the Weeks they are taking back?  They must have a plan or they wouldn't be doing it.
> 
> George



They'd love to convert all the deeded weeks into trust collections. Once a week becomes part of the trust, they collect the extra management fees for the trust (which means points owners are paying for it), and they get more complete control over the HOA's. I'm not sure why they would take back points unless their sleazy sales people are running out.


----------



## nicknechita

*Deedbacks*

I am greatful to TUG for the reliable source of information and the spirit of camaraderie.

I live in Canada, and on May 4 I sent an emai to DRI with automatic confirmation and ticket # in the same day.
On May 8, I received an email from DRI notifying me that they will accept my voluntary surrender.

I will keep you posted on the progress.

Regards,

Nick


----------



## post-it

I'm curious if this buy back is still taking place and did any one who had success have a current booking?

We leave for KBR in September with flights booked.


----------



## Bill4728

post-it said:


> I'm curious if this buy back is still taking place and did any one who had success have a current booking?
> 
> We leave for KBR in September with flights booked.



All booking, deposits ect all go away if you take this deal.  Sorry


----------



## pedro47

Have DRI taken back in properties deeds from Greensprings or Powhatan ?


----------



## sunshinevalues

We went to presentation at the Ridge in Sedona this week ( May 2015) the sales rep Jason and Robert thought some changes maybe coming to buy back our points. Apparently Diamond is trying to be full service travel agency similar to TripAdvisor???


----------



## sunshinevalues

Was told at Diamond presentation this week May 2015- that Diamond planning to add program to buy back points in future. Also next month adding travel section similar to trip advisor.. We only have 7000 points and use in Sdona which is our favorite place to visit!! 
The tour escorted packages online now look competitive price wise using some points!!


----------



## bogey21

sunshinevalues said:


> Was told at Diamond presentation this week May 2015- that Diamond planning to add program to buy back points in future.



If (when) they do, a lot of those who did Deed Backs and received nothing will be upset.

George


----------



## post-it

Has anyone heard if Ka'anapali Beach Club is part of this deeded take back?


----------



## Bill4728

post-it said:


> Has anyone heard if Ka'anapali Beach Club is part of this deeded take back?



IMHO  Ka'anapali Beach Club will positively be on the YES DRI will take it list  

BUT  I think Ka'anapali Beach Club is one of a few DRI resorts which still sell for real money. You should check into selling it.


----------



## tidefan

Bill4728 said:


> All booking, deposits ect all go away if you take this deal.  Sorry




Bill,

We wouldn't lose our RCI trade that we traded our 2014 week for, would we?

I assume that RCI would have already let someone use that week, so I wouldn't think they'd cancel our upcoming July reservation...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarHorse47

In reading the various posts I'm a little confused as to what needs to be done to request a deedback.  Despite using our annual 6000 points as PVC owners, we need to pursue getting rid of our timeshare for medical reasons.  

I've had past responses from DRI that they may consider a deedback for various reasons, but am confused as to the actual process.  Do I just make a request and provide them with our membership information??

Thanks

Tom


----------



## TheWizz

MarkC1957 said:


> Started out as an MGV member with their CanCun property in Las Vegas. When DRI acquired the property, we simply wanted out. My wife and I proceeded to make the biggest mistake of our lives in buying into the Diamond Resorts International Platinum Club with 50,000 points. Life changes in the past few years have made it impossible for us to use the points in the way we would like to. I've sent the information to both the lossmitigation and leadcollector email addresses, and waiting to see what kind of response I get.



While I don't know what your annual MFs are, one option to get a majority of those fees back is to book an expensive cruise (>$5K), say 1 year out via DRI's cruise dept.  Use your points to cover the cruise costs and they will mail you a check back for $5K.  Of course you'll have to put a deposit down, but that will be refunded once you cancel the cruise, which you can do once the check arrives a couple of weeks later.  This is a fairly simple option to get a bulk of the MFs back and just costs you a little time to find/book a cruise and then cancel it once you receive your check for $5K.  Best of luck.

I've done this a few times to get a bulk of my 30K points MF costs back.  I look for an expensive cruise 12+ mo. out that is offering a special of low deposits, say $100 PP.  That away I'm only putting $200 on my CC while I wait for my check to arrive from DRI/Interval Cruise Dept.  Once I have check in-hand, I call them back and cancel the cruise and get my deposit back on my card within a month.  

https://member.diamondresorts.com/Benefits/Details/CRUISES


----------



## PamMo

WarHorse47 said:


> In reading the various posts I'm a little confused as to what needs to be done to request a deedback.  Despite using our annual 6000 points as PVC owners, we need to pursue getting rid of our timeshare for medical reasons.
> 
> I've had past responses from DRI that they may consider a deedback for various reasons, but am confused as to the actual process.  Do I just make a request and provide them with our membership information??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tom



Tom, follow the directions given on the first post of this thread. DRI will contact you if they decide to take the deed back. It took them several weeks to respond to our inquiry, but they mailed all the paperwork which needed notarized signatures on it, and we sent it back in with a check for $250. Done! (We also made good use of our 6,000 PVC points, but it was time to get rid of it, and this was an easy solution.)


----------



## WarHorse47

PamMo said:


> Tom, follow the directions given on the first post of this thread. DRI will contact you if they decide to take the deed back. It took them several weeks to respond to our inquiry, but they mailed all the paperwork which needed notarized signatures on it, and we sent it back in with a check for $250. Done! (We also made good use of our 6,000 PVC points, but it was time to get rid of it, and this was an easy solution.)


Okay, thanks.  I did that yesterday as an inquiry, meaning I did not provide any details as to why I was pursuing a deedback.  Best I wait and see if they respond and go from there.

Tom


----------



## Bill4728

WarHorse47 said:


> Okay, thanks.  I did that yesterday as an inquiry, meaning I did not provide any details as to why I was pursuing a deedback.  Best I wait and see if they respond and go from there.
> 
> Tom


DRI does want you to at least say in your email why you need to give back the TS.  Something like "due some new medical conditions" or "due to some new financial problems "  Not any specifics but something.


----------



## WarHorse47

Bill4728 said:


> DRI does want you to at least say in your email why you need to give back the TS.  Something like "due some new medical conditions" or "due to some new financial problems "  Not any specifics but something.


This is what I was wondering.  I've not received a response so have sent an amended e-mail.  Thanks.


----------



## ibondre

*DRI Contact Number to enquire about Deedback.*

What is the DRI Number to enquire about status of a deedback? 

Basically, send them an email with the necessary details, got a ticket# and that they will reach back to me in 1 - 2 days. Its been a week.


----------



## Bill4728

ibondre said:


> What is the DRI Number to enquire about status of a deedback?
> 
> Basically, send them an email with the necessary details, got a ticket# and that they will reach back to me in 1 - 2 days. Its been a week.



I've no idea why you think DRI will get back to you in 2-3 days   It took them about 2 weeks *after I got my ticket #* to get the paperwork in the mail.


----------



## fluke

*Received my info by email*

Requested to surrender US collection points and Deeded week on May 4th.  Received email with file # May 6th.  Last night (May 21st) received documents for surrender by email (attached pdf file).


----------



## WarHorse47

I forwarded the basic information on 5/17 with a supplemental e-mail on 5/18 to the leadcolleector e-mail address, and have not received any response or ticket number.  

This morning I sent another e-mail to both the leadcollector and lossmitigation e-mail addresses, and received a response and ticket number within a couple hours.

Tom


----------



## dontfret

*we're over and out*

This was MGV 327 points/9800 DRI points, annual maintenance fees of $1700, possible Cabo repairs surcharge looming.  My wife and I have been trying for years to give it away.
April 23 -- read this thread and sent email into DRI Inventory to request cancellation.  Told them I cannot use the timeshare any longer and cannot afford the ongoing maintenance and HOA fees.
April 23 -- got automated response confirming my request
April 26 -- got email with confirmation from a real person, and said they would send me a Mutual Release Agreement for me to complete and notarize.
May 2 - received and completed MRA and returned with check for $250.
May 7 - spoke by phone with DRI and confirmed they had documents in hand, and was told all accounts are settled at end of month.
May 29 -- bank shows check was cashed.
June 1 -- my login at Monarch Grand/DRI owners page returns error message "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied" :whoopie:  DRI confirmed by email our ownership is cancelled, no future invoices will be coming  
My deepest thanks to Bill, Brian and this timeshare users board for alerting me to this possibility.  My wife and I are grateful to have amicably exited this timeshare ownership, and wish all of you the very best in either enjoying or ending your own ownerships.


----------



## TUGBrian

love all the happy endings here!


----------



## marg2

I should jump on this now, get rid of my PVC 6,000 points, but I'm dragging my feet. Do you think the window will close soon on this opportunity?


----------



## Bill4728

marg2 said:


> I should jump on this now, get rid of my PVC 6,000 points, but I'm dragging my feet. Do you think the window will close soon on this opportunity?


The chance to get rid of your DRI TS may or may not be closing but I'd guess that they will not continue this offer for long.

Good Luck


----------



## marg2

Bill4728 said:


> The chance to get rid of your DRI TS may or may not be closing but I'd guess that they will not continue this offer for long.
> 
> Good Luck



Thanks. I'm thinking I should move on this. It's going to hurt to lose  a piece of Sedona, but I guess I lost that when ILX convinced me to join PVC. But the thing is, I can trade into Los Abrigados, where I like to go, with another time share we have for half the MF costs. Crazy. I'll be doing that in August.

If they accept my request and send me the documents, how much time do I have to return the signed forms with payment? I'll be out of town for part of June.


----------



## PamMo

marg2 said:


> ...It's going to hurt to lose  a piece of Sedona ... But the thing is, I can trade into Los Abrigados, where I like to go, with another time share we have for half the MF costs. Crazy. I'll be doing that in August...



That's why a lot of us were thrilled with this easy way out of Diamond ownership! After Diamond bought Los Abrigados, the jump in MF's and additional club fees made it _*much*_ more expensive to own vs exchanging into or even renting there.


----------



## TUGBrian

you can always likely rent someone elses timeshare in sedona for near your annual MF =)


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Bill4728 said:


> The chance to get rid of your DRI TS may or may not be closing but I'd guess that they will not continue this offer for long.
> 
> Good Luck



My guess is that the program will continue for some time, albeit they may limit the volume.  Accepting owner deedbacks for free has to be a cheaper way to obtain inventory than is building and buying resorts.


----------



## TUGBrian

I doubt the program will ever completely go away...but the arbitrary values or metrics they use to decide which intervals to take back most certainly will be adjusted accordingly as more and more owners relinquish units!


----------



## dontfret

when I spoke to the manager in inventory about my surrender she implied they were getting a lot of requests and were backlogged in processing them all.  She didn't say it would be ending, but I got the impression they had some end point in mind.  Probably when they have accumulated enough inventory at resorts they want to sell again to justify new marketing programs, they will just stop accepting deedbacks.  While they make very little in managing ownership property for the MF, they make A LOT in sales.  Compare the $1700/year MF i paid to the $60,000 or so the points can be sold for as new.  If you're interested in surrendering I would not wait, start the process ASAP before the window closes - also you don't know what their inventory goals are for each resort group, so it's like bowling behind a curtain.  As previous poster said, you can rent a week from the resort on the open market or from an existing owner on Craigs' list or eBay for much less than the MF.


----------



## Bill4728

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> My guess is that the program will continue for some time, albeit they may limit the volume.  Accepting owner deedbacks for free has to be a cheaper way to obtain inventory than is building and buying resorts.


Steve what you're saying is TRUE   

BUT then why don't more companies accept deed back more often? They could increase their inventory for no cost and then afford to sell at a reduced cost.


----------



## marg2

So, what kind of message is it sending to some of these timeshare developers and management companies that we're all requesting these deedbacks? So many of us want out. I'm okay with the timeshare we have down in Virginia. Low key, no attempt to sell you more, relatively low MF, good trading power. That's what I want. Value for my money


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Bill4728 said:


> Steve what you're saying is TRUE
> 
> BUT then why don't more companies accept deed back more often? They could increase their inventory for no cost and then afford to sell at a reduced cost.



How much real, unsold inventory they have in hand has to be part of the calculus. That's inventory they need to clear out before they would be interested in taking deedbacks.

Diamond has built few, if any, resorts.  They've mostly done acquisitions where a lot of inventory has already been sold when they've taken over.  

Over time, though, I think more companies are going to start accepting deedbacks. The financials have to be much more attractive.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*That's About The Size Of It.*




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Accepting owner deedbacks for free has to be a cheaper way to obtain inventory than is building and buying resorts.


You are correct, sir. 

DRI caught on that it's cheaper & easier & quicker & less trouble to move pieces of paper than to move dirt & concrete & brick & steel & lumber & paint & pipes & wires & furnishings, etc. 

More units at more resorts owned by the various DRI trust collections means more availability backing up Diamond's internal exchange club points -- but not necessarily any more availability at the prime seasons at the top in-demand locations.  

_Mox nix_.  The Diamond timeshare sellers can just keep on dazzling customers with visions of the biggest, fanciest, newest, most special romantic & exotic timeshare vacation destinations -- all shown right there in their club book as available via DRI points.  Meanwhile, the reality is that all those most desirable fancypants units get grabbed up earliest so that most of what's available when club members get round to using their DRI points will just be the perfectly OK but more run-of-the-mill units in perfectly nice but more overbuilt vacation destinations. 

The concept is so brilliant that it gives me a grudging admiration for the suits at DRI who thought it up, even though I'm not partial in any way to their operation or their full-freight timeshare points club.   

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dontfret

AwayWeGo said:


> You are correct, sir.
> More units at more resorts owned by the various DRI trust collections means more availability backing up Diamond's internal exchange club points -- but not necessarily any more availability at the prime seasons at the top in-demand locations.
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I just this week had my ownership cancelled.  For years it was impossible to get a New Year's Eve reservation at the Las Vegas Cancun resort - everything from Dec 15 to Jan 6 was booked out by the time (a year in advance) I was allowed to book.  I was always told that was booked ahead 13 months for premier DRI members, us MGV peons would never get this prime time.  Then about 6 weeks ago when I started to monitor the member website to see if/when my membership was cancelled, I saw I was able to book any time I wanted, including this prime time - I could get a 1 or 2-BR from Dec 24 to Jan 1 if I wanted it.  So perhaps as deedbacks began the available time opened up again, which would support your theory.  For me the topic is delightfully moot as when I again attempted to login June 1 I got an error message that no ownership or membership was associated with my login credentials.  Elvis has left the building.


----------



## marg2

Question for those of you who were successful in getting the deedback, what happened to any unused points you had?  Could you put them into Interval International and use at a later time, or did you lose them?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*No Points.  No Interval International.  Just Straight Timeshare Week.*




marg2 said:


> Question for those of you who were successful in getting the deedback, what happened to any unused points you had?  Could you put them into Interval International and use at a later time, or did you lose them?


We are strictly RCI -- no I-I & no DRI club.  

The timeshare that we deeded over to DRI was a straight biennial unit (even years), not part of the club & not in points.  

The resort has dual affiliation with I-I & RCI, in addition to now being a link in the DRI chain. 

The main reason DRI accepted our former unit is that they were in the process of taking on a larger & more active role in resort management at a timeshare that until recently had been owner-controlled & owner-operated (under contract to an independent resort management company). 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bill4728

marg2 said:


> Question for those of you who were successful in getting the deedback, what happened to any unused points you had?  Could you put them into Interval International and use at a later time, or did you lose them?


DRI's policy is that with any transfer of ownership, all current points and /or reservations are cancelled. DRI takes the pts for themselves. 
The only way to avoid this is to make an II reservation. NOT just say you want your pts placed with II but make a trade in II.


----------



## marg2

Bill4728 said:


> DRI's policy is that with any transfer of ownership, all current points and /or reservations are cancelled. DRI takes the pts for themselves.
> The only way to avoid this is to make an II reservation. NOT just say you want your pts placed with II but make a trade in II.



Okay, thanks, Bill. I guess I'll have to lose the points annoyed: unless I can move quickly to reserve something over the next week. Not that I'll get much for 3000 pts). 

I've decided to move forward with this. I'm in the process of drafting up an email. I'm just not confident about the terminology I'm using. I'm a Premiere Vacation Collection owner (use of 8 resorts). I gather what I have is a Deed of Trust....is that the same as a deed? 

my email starts out as:  "I am writing to ask if Diamond Resorts would be willing to accept the voluntary surrender of my Premiere Vacation Collection (Deed of Trust) contract for 6000 points." ...does that sound about right?

I'll send it in on Monday to the lossmitigation email address.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

marg2 said:


> Okay, thanks, Bill. I guess I'll have to lose the points annoyed: unless I can move quickly to reserve something over the next week. Not that I'll get much for 3000 pts).



You can go ahead and make a reservation in II that burns off the points.  Then later you can cancel the II and get a credit back to your account.  You will lose the first exchange fee you pad, but you will get a credit back. 

The rules on cancelling a reservation are:


> For all cancellations requested at least seven or more days prior to arrival, the substitute exchange must be booked for arrival within 12 months of the cancellation date.  The timeframe for which you can book depends on how far in advance you cancelled the original exchange:
> 
> 1) if cancelled 60 or more days prior to the original arrival date, you can request substitute accommodations (same unit type or lessor) at anytime from the substitute arrival date, provided the arrival date is within 12 months of the original cancellation date.
> 
> 2) if cancelled within 59 to 14 days prior to the original arrival date, you can request substitute accommodations (same unit type or lessor) 59 days to 24 hours prior to the substitute arrival date, provided the arrival date is within 12 months of the original cancellation date.
> 
> 3) if cancelled within 13 to 7 days prior to the original arrival date, you can request substitute accommodations (same unit type or lessor) 30 days to 24 hours prior to the substitute arrival date, provided the arrival date is within 12 months of the original cancellation date.
> 
> 4) if cancelled within 6 days or less prior to the original arrival date, you forfeit this exchange, and a substitute exchange credit will not be issued.



That actually gives you a pretty wide window to work with.  You could, for example, use the 3000 points to book with check sometime toward the end of next year.  Then check for something else to come up that you like, cancel the reservation, and book the unit that you want.  If nothing comes by 60 days before checkin on the faux-exchange, cancel it so you get a credit back with maximum power.  You then have an extra 12 months to search.

Bear in mind that there will probably be some restrictions on the credit that you get back - particularly with regard to unit and season.  Check with II regarding what those restrictions would be.  But if you can travel on short notice and can take advantage of last minute availability, you might be able to snag something pretty nice with those 3000 points.  You can work it so that you've got two years to hunt for something.


----------



## marg2

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You can go ahead and make a reservation in II that burns off the points.  Then later you can cancel the II and get a credit back to your account.  You will lose the first exchange fee you pad, but you will get a credit back.
> 
> Bear in mind that there will probably be some restrictions on the credit that you get back - particularly with regard to unit and season.  Check with II regarding what those restrictions would be.  But if you can travel on short notice and can take advantage of last minute availability, you might be able to snag something pretty nice with those 3000 points.  You can work it so that you've got two years to hunt for something.



Thanks, Steve. Sure is nice to get advice from seasoned ts and II users. What have I got to loose. I'd rather play with my 3000 points than give them to DRI. 

So I guess I have a bit of time to figure this out....well, first I better wait until I hear back from DRI that they accept my deedback, and if so, then while I wait for the paperwork to arrive deposit my 3000 pts in II and reserve something.

Thanks for this!


----------



## dontfret

marg2 said:


> my email starts out as:  "I am writing to ask if Diamond Resorts would be willing to accept the voluntary surrender of my Premiere Vacation Collection (Deed of Trust) contract for 6000 points." ...does that sound about right?
> 
> I'll send it in on Monday to the lossmitigation email address.


I would also add that because of changes in your health or finances you can no longer use the timeshare nor can you afford to continue paying the MF.


----------



## marg2

dontfret said:


> I would also add that because of changes in your health or finances you can no longer use the timeshare nor can you afford to continue paying the MF.



Thanks, dontfret. Yes, I've got that in the email, too, which is actually the truth, both those things, plus another reason. Fingers crossed. If this works, I'll be forever indebted to this group  .

On another note, I remember reading several posts back about DRI possibly offering money at some time to buy back these deeds. That would be the honorable thing to do and what they should have done from the outset, since they'll be making loads of it turning these around.


----------



## Marijeanl

*Something to think about...*

If your timeshare is paid off and you just want out so that you don't have to pay maintenance fees, please DON'T GIVE IT BACK TO DIAMOND!!

My parents went to a presentation after purchasing a sampler package and got them to drop the price per point down but it was still out of reach for her. What they then offered was a package of points that used to belong to someone else who was giving their points back to Diamond. They owed nothing on it but just wanted to get out of timeshares all together.

My mother came back with an offer that was lower...you know, a counter-offer. The salesman thought about it and went and talked to his supervisor. You all know the drill...

He came back and said that because the couple who previously owned the points package paid more for their package then what my mother offered to pay, they couldn't do it.

So for the people who are wanting to get out and just give Diamond the points package back and even pay Diamond the $250 fee to take it back, just remember: THEY ARE GOING TO TAKE IT AND RE-SELL IT FOR WHAT YOU ALREADY PAID FOR IT THE FIRST TIME AROUND.

Now you know why Diamond is ok with taking your timeshare back- so they can double dip.

Do a good deed and a least list it out in i the TUGBBS marketplace to give someone else a good deal rather than give it back to the MAN.


----------



## uscav8r

Marijeanl said:


> ...
> 
> Now you know why Diamond is ok with taking your timeshare back- so they can double dip.
> 
> Do a good deed and a least list it out in i the TUGBBS marketplace to give someone else a good deal rather than give it back to the MAN.



There is a MAJOR assumption you are making here: that it is cost effective (or at least cost neutral) for a potential seller to do what you suggest. Not all DRI ownerships have even positive value. Monarch ownerships that are now DRI have huge negative value and a deed back can save the potential seller thousands. So please get off this anti-developer high horse. They may be fair game for many grievances, and if they were offering to severely undercut fair market value, you may have an argument. But in this case you are way off base.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Marijeanl

*I don't sit on a "High Horse".....*

I suggested doing a good deed. Doing a good deed means not expecting anything in return. 

I never assumed there would be anything cost effective in listing the timeshare in the marketplace. I merely suggested that if you do not owe anything and just want to get out, don't pay $250 to give the time back to DRI because they are just going to resell your worthless property for the same thousands of dollars that you gave them in the first place. If it holds enough value for DRI to resell it for $$$, why don't they offer to pay the originally owner something for it instead of charging them money to take it back?

I happen to own two timeshares with DRI and am glad that I do. I would do it again. But I would never give it back to them so that they could make money off of my time. I would rather give it away to someone since I know that DRI would never give me anything for it. Why should they make more money off of it?

Everyone on this site knows that you don't buy from a developer anymore anyhow - if you can possibly help it.

And I am offended that you would insinuate that I am on some type of "high horse". I can't recall ever seeing anyone on this site insult another member in that way for posting their own opinions.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Not Crazy About Giving It To DRI, But That Was The Least Worst Option At The Time.*




Marijeanl said:


> Now you know why Diamond is ok with taking your timeshare back- so they can double dip.


I would have preferred giving my DRI-affiliated biennial timeshare unit to a regular walking-around timeshare vacationer who would have got use & enjoyment from it -- much more than deeding it back to the timeshare company.  

But that was not in the cards.  

If it had been early in the year, there might have been time for a giveaway ad to reach a potential recipient.  As it was, it was so late in the year that the deadline was looming for paying the odd-year maintenance fee on the even-years unit.  It was unrealistic to expect anybody to pay that back as part of accepting a giveaway, so we swallowed our pride & deeded our timeshare back to DRI.  

We paid the previous owner $500 for the deed in 2006, plus closing & resort transfer fees.  The unit came with the full use-year's fees already paid ahead, meaning that we got to take our 1st week of vacation at the 3BR lock-off unit _el freebo_.  

Was nice while it lasted.   

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## marg2

Marijeanl said:


> So for the people who are wanting to get out and just give Diamond the points package back and even pay Diamond the $250 fee to take it back, just remember: THEY ARE GOING TO TAKE IT AND RE-SELL IT FOR WHAT YOU ALREADY PAID FOR IT THE FIRST TIME AROUND.
> 
> Now you know why Diamond is ok with taking your timeshare back- so they can double dip.
> 
> Do a good deed and a least list it out in i the TUGBBS marketplace to give someone else a good deal rather than give it back to the MAN.



Oh, I know this is what they are going to do, but to tell you the truth, I can't imagine anyone picking up my timeshare in the TUG market place. Who want's to have that MF, even if I offer to pay the MF for that year? Mine are high for a 1 BR, biennial, odd year. By the time I've accumulated my required 6000 points, I've paid $1250 US and that's $1550 CDN for me, for 1 week. That seems pretty high to me. And it will only go higher. I guess I'm looking for the easy way out, as many of us are here.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*I Resemble That Remark.*




marg2 said:


> I'm looking for the easy way out, as many of us are here.


That's the situation we were in when we were done with our DRI-affiliated timeshare & saw no realistic chance of selling it or giving it away.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## uscav8r

Marijeanl said:


> I suggested doing a good deed. Doing a good deed means not expecting anything in return.


Except "good deed" does not mean one should exercise self-immolation, either. 


Marijeanl said:


> I never assumed there would be anything cost effective in listing the timeshare in the marketplace. I merely suggested that if you do not owe anything and just want to get out, don't pay $250 to give the time back to DRI because they are just going to resell your worthless property for the same thousands of dollars that you gave them in the first place.


It makes no sense to me to "shout" out that people _need _to offer  something in the Bargain Deals/Marketplace and potentially pay someone  $1000-1500 to take a timeshare, when a simple $250 fee can free them of a  huge burden. Who cares if the developer can resell it? This anti-deedback sentiment can only be made with the intent to spite DRI as its main focus.


Marijeanl said:


> If it holds enough value for DRI to resell it for $$$, why don't they offer to pay the originally owner something for it instead of charging them money to take it back?


Do you have a better idea that provides an owner with financially better options? Let's be practical here.


Marijeanl said:


> I happen to own two timeshares with DRI and am glad that I do. I would do it again. But I would never give it back to them so that they could make money off of my time. I would rather give it away to someone since I know that DRI would never give me anything for it. Why should they make more money off of it?


Would you like to take my elderly mother's Monarch-come-DRI ownership? Straight up (no prepaid MF)? Now THAT would be, dare I say, a "good deed."


Marijeanl said:


> Everyone on this site knows that you don't buy from a developer anymore anyhow - if you can possibly help it.


No one is saying to buy from the developer, but you seem to be saying, don't let the developer help you out, either.

If you truly think this one all the way through, however, consider that if TUG members were able to have everyone in the world educated to not buy from the developer AND current owners were able to freely deed back their ownerships to the developer, then we could potentially saddle the developer with all this extra inventory that they can't sell! Genius! 


Marijeanl said:


> And I am offended that you would insinuate that I am on some type of "high horse". I can't recall ever seeing anyone on this site insult another member in that way for posting their own opinions.


Anti-developer purchase sentiment is one thing. But developers are not necessarily "evil" in ALL regards. Beating a drum that nothing the developer does can be good for consumers/owners is imprudent, misleading, and only foments more angst. Each case must be considered on its own merits. If they make it easy enough for owners to get out of a commitment, then so be it. If the thing actually had value, and they duped people into letting go for cut-rate offers, as I said before, you would have a legit beef/suggestion. But this is NOT the case.

I apologize for coming off a bit harshly, but your suggestion essentially insulted every owner who has a negative value DRI-related ownership by insinuating they should take even more of a loss to help some nebulous owner community and to spite the developer at the same time. That is what offended me.


----------



## bogey21

uscav8r said:


> Anti-developer purchase sentiment is one thing. But developers are not necessarily "evil" in ALL regards. Beating a drum that nothing the developer does can be good for consumers/owners is imprudent, misleading, and only foments more angst.



I agree with this perspective.  Whether something is a good deal for DRI is immaterial.  The question is does it work for the Owner.

George


----------



## dontfret

Marijeanl said:


> I merely suggested that if you do not owe anything and just want to get out, don't pay $250 to give the time back to DRI because they are just going to resell your worthless property for the same thousands of dollars that you gave them in the first place. If it holds enough value for DRI to resell it for $$$, why don't they offer to pay the originally owner something for it instead of charging them money to take it back?
> 
> I happen to own two timeshares with DRI and am glad that I do. I would do it again. But I would never give it back to them so that they could make money off of my time. I would rather give it away to someone since I know that DRI would never give me anything for it. Why should they make more money off of it?
> .



I'm sure everyone's situation is different - but for me I tried in earnest to give it away for nearly 3 years.  Listing here on TUGBBS as a bargain, offering to pay all closing fees, trying to donate to charity, trying to give it to another MGV/DRI owner, trying, trying, trying.  No luck anywhere - my only responses were from other MGV/DRI owners trying to get rid of theirs.  If you have been reading this board, why did YOU not take on my points as a 'good deed.'?? And meanwhile my MF was around $1700/year for a ts I cannot use nor afford to maintain.  So yes, I know DRI is charging me a transfer fee to take back and resell my points for ~ $50-60,000.  That's their business - they won't pay for something that has no value to anyone but them.  Check out the eBay and Craig's List postings for MGV/DRI for $1 with a $500 signing bonus or a year's MF paid.  

At the end of the day I'd rather pay $250 and walk away from what was for my wife and me a bad choice, than continue to pay $1700/year in perpetuity for something I don't use and worry when the other shoe will fall with either a Cabo Azul assessment (yes, they are having another hurricane in Mexico this week) or watch the MF go up every year.


----------



## Bill4728

dontfret said:


> I'm sure everyone's situation is different - but for me I tried in earnest to give it away for nearly 3 years.  Listing here on TUGBBS as a bargain, offering to pay all closing fees, trying to donate to charity, trying to give it to another MGV/DRI owner, trying, trying, trying.  No luck anywhere - my only responses were from other MGV/DRI owners trying to get rid of theirs.  If you have been reading this board, why did YOU not take on my points as a 'good deed.'?? And meanwhile my MF was around $1700/year for a ts I cannot use nor afford to maintain.  So yes, I know DRI is charging me a transfer fee to take back and resell my points for ~ $50-60,000.  That's their business - they won't pay for something that has no value to anyone but them.  Check out the eBay and Craig's List postings for MGV/DRI for $1 with a $500 signing bonus or a year's MF paid.
> 
> At the end of the day I'd rather pay $250 and walk away from what was for my wife and me a bad choice, than continue to pay $1700/year in perpetuity for something I don't use and worry when the other shoe will fall with either a Cabo Azul assessment (yes, they are having another hurricane in Mexico this week) or watch the MF go up every year.


I also tried to give away my MGV pts for several years.  We didn't find using them at the MGV resorts to be that good of value when they had such great value as II trades.  BUT with the MFs always rising and DRI efforts to try and make anyone not in "the Club" feel like poor step children  an offer to pay $250 and get rid of the TS seem like a no brainer.


----------



## marg2

Okay, email just sent to the lossmigitation email address. But I haven't received an automated response. Did others receive that instantly?  Should i try the other email address?


----------



## marg2

marg2 said:


> Okay, email just sent to the lossmigitation email address. But I haven't received an automated response. Did others receive that instantly?  Should i try the other email address?



Spoke to soon.....I just got the automated response:

"Thank you for your e-mail.  A new ticket has been created.  A Diamond Resorts International Team Member will contact you within 1-2 business days.   Please use this ticket number for all future correspondence."

...fingers crossed


----------



## dontfret

marg2 said:


> Spoke to soon.....I just got the automated response:
> 
> "Thank you for your e-mail.  A new ticket has been created.  A Diamond Resorts International Team Member will contact you within 1-2 business days.   Please use this ticket number for all future correspondence."
> 
> ...fingers crossed



You are on the path - sounds like a message in a role-playing game!  That's exactly how my 'adventure' began.  Next should  come an email from the Finance department representative, followed by the Mutual Release Agreement by postal mail to complete and notarize, then they acknowledge and batch them at the end of that month for processing.  Takes about a week or so between events.  I found out when it the paperwork was completed when my bank showed the check was cashed, followed by my online member site showed no membership/ownership associated with my login credentials.  Good luck, hope you also find your way out of the maze!!


----------



## TUGBrian

Its like playing the Oregon trail, heres to hoping your oxen dont die of dysentery during the journey!


----------



## davesdog

*Slow Process*

It has been about 2 months since I sent DRI my letter. I just today got a note from the post office.  There is a $.69 postage due letter from DRI waiting for me at the PO.  That really irks me.  I guess I'll take it off of the $250. Check!


----------



## marg2

davesdog said:


> It has been about 2 months since I sent DRI my letter. I just today got a note from the post office.  There is a $.69 postage due letter from DRI waiting for me at the PO.  That really irks me.  I guess I'll take it off of the $250. Check!



go figure...

did you get an email from them saying that they were sending you documents?


----------



## marg2

Something strange happened today, and I'll chalk it up to just a coincidence, I hope.

Shortly after I sent my email into DRI, my mom received a call from someone saying "I hear you want to sell your timeshare"  My mom listened for a while, said nothing, then the person hung up. I'm pretty sure  DRI has only my phone number and address, not my mom's.

Did this happen to anyone else? Is it a coincidence that a scammer company called the same day I submitted my request? How did they find out...?


----------



## Bill4728

marg2 said:


> Did this happen to anyone else? Is it a coincidence that a scammer company called the same day I submitted my request? How did they find out...?



We get calls all the time so I'd guess just a coincidence


----------



## davesdog

*Slow Processb*



marg2 said:


> go figure...
> 
> did you get an email from them saying that they were sending you documents?



Yes, on 5/12/15.  It is a very slow process.  Now I guess I have to work to protect my II banked weeks.


----------



## marg2

Update:

June 8: Sent my email request in to Lossmitigation email address, received autoreply. 
June 9: Received call today saying my request for voluntary surrender has been approved and that I'll be receiving documents in the mail in about 1.5 weeks. Managers need to go over everything first.

Questions: 

1)for those of you who received documents from DRI, how did they send it, by regular ground mail or by UPS, Fed Ex or other which requires my actually signing something or being home when it's being delivered? 

2) is there time sensitivity on signing the forms and getting them back to them? I'm just hoping the forms don't arrive the week I'm away.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## HB2015

*Marg2 questions*

DRI sent it by regular mail. Canada Post 
The cover letter tells you what to do (Canada is slightly different to the US due to CA not using Apostilles. We don't belong to The Hague convention for that process)
They give you time to return everything by. I extended that time due to family stuff. I contacted them a couple of times for clarification about things and they were helpful. There was no problem.
I just sent everything off today.
Once I figured out the requirements it seems to have been fairly strait forward. However not saying done until that cheque is cashed etc.


----------



## marg2

HB2015 said:


> DRI sent it by regular mail. Canada Post
> The cover letter tells you what to do (Canada is slightly different to the US due to CA not using Apostilles. We don't belong to The Hague convention for that process)
> They give you time to return everything by. I extended that time due to family stuff. I contacted them a couple of times for clarification about things and they were helpful. There was no problem.
> 
> Once I figured out the requirements it seems to have been fairly strait forward. However not saying done until that cheque is cashed etc.



Thanks, appreciate your response, especially since you're from Canada, too. Hopefully I can figure out what they require. I'm glad to hear they are accommodating, and that it's coming by Canada Post. That buys me time to pick it up (if it's a large package) if it arrives while I'm away. Did they send a number of documents?


----------



## HB2015

*Marg2 questions*

It was just normal post in a normal sized business envelope such as a bank statement is in


----------



## marg2

HB2015 said:


> It was just normal post in a normal sized business envelope such as a bank statement is in



Perfect. Thank you. I won't worry, then.


----------



## ibondre

marg2 said:


> go figure...
> 
> did you get an email from them saying that they were sending you documents?



Nothing other than the automated reply with the ticket number, I send on May 18, then, Yesterday exactly 3 weeks later, I received the Mutual Release Agreement. I got it signed in front of Notary and mailed it back today along with a $250 Check. 

Lets see how this goes. Good luck for you.


----------



## pgnewarkboy

*Anyone receive a notification that deed filed?*

I filled out the deeds and returned it to them about 6 weeks ago. They  cashed my checks for filing the deeds about 3 weeks ago.  Can I expect anything further from Diamond?


----------



## dontfret

*final chapter*

As I previously posted, the first week of June my DRI account online showed 'no ownership or membership,' a few days after my check was cashed May 31.  I had asked to be sent copies of the DRI/MGV countersigned Mutual Release  Agreement, which arrived by mail yesterday with a cover letter from DRI Loss Mitigation.  My wife and I had a shredding party last night where we trashed all the MGV/DRI forms, agreements, deeds, invoices and promotional materials from 17 years, then we threw away the MGV carry bag they were in. Just kept that signed MRA.  We feel lighter and free at last.  :rofl:

Good luck to you all who are on this path, and once again my thanks to this TUGBBS and those who showed me this way out of the rabbit hole.


----------



## HB2015

*Final chapter*

Fantastic!:whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

DRI should give us $15 bucks for every person we've sent their way to give back their units! =)


----------



## HB2015

*DRI should give us $15*

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## pgnewarkboy

*whew!*

I no longer show as an owner on the Diamond web site! Finality.  THANKS TUG


----------



## Bill4728

Hi  

Just thinking that DRI may be flooded with people trying to give back their TS because of this thread.  Then thought NO  There are a lot of people reading TUG but compared with all the DRI owners it is a very very small amount.  DRI likely sells more TSs each day at all their resorts then they are taking back because of this thread.


----------



## marg2

dontfret said:


> We feel lighter and free at last.  :rofl:
> 
> Good luck to you all who are on this path, and once again my thanks to this TUGBBS and those who showed me this way out of the rabbit hole.



Happy for you, dontfret! Congrats. 

Has anyone been denied?


----------



## tidefan

I believe that ours is gone as well!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marg2

Update:

June 8: Sent my email request in to Lossmitigation email address, received autoreply.
June 9: Received call today saying my request for voluntary surrender has been approved and that I'll be receiving documents in the mail in about 1.5 weeks. Managers need to go over everything first.
June 17: received letter from Diamond (bad timing. going away in a day for over a week. I'll call to ask for an extension). I have until July 15th to return. I don't see anywhere in the letter that says I need to send in $250

HB2015, I sent you a private message re how to get a Form 10 and what to do with it. Canadians are required to get an additional authentification done.


----------



## HB2015

*Canadian requirements*

Just answered you Marg privately


----------



## Lets Get Going

*Deed back with check or ?*

Forgive me if this question has been asked and answered before, but I have my paperwork to deedback my MGV points and wondered if the $250 has to be in the form of a personal check?  Will a money order work?  Certified check?  The paperwork doesn't specify and they are closed today so I can't ask them.  I want to get this in the mail on Monday, if possible.


----------



## jimmy44

i wish spinaker would do this.


----------



## TUGBrian

never hurts to ask, write a letter to your HOA!


----------



## Bill4728

Lets Get Going said:


> Forgive me if this question has been asked and answered before, but I have my paperwork to deedback my MGV points and wondered if the $250 has to be in the form of a personal check?  Will a money order work?  Certified check?  The paperwork doesn't specify and they are closed today so I can't ask them.  I want to get this in the mail on Monday, if possible.



The paper work I got said they wanted the $250 to be a cashier's check.  DRI did not want to accept a personal check. 

We got the cashier's check and the paperwork notarized all at the same time at our bank.


----------



## pgnewarkboy

DRI happily cashed my personal checks.


----------



## Culai

Lets Get Going said:


> Forgive me if this question has been asked and answered before, but I have my paperwork to deedback my MGV points and wondered if the $250 has to be in the form of a personal check?  Will a money order work?  Certified check?  The paperwork doesn't specify and they are closed today so I can't ask them.  I want to get this in the mail on Monday, if possible.


Money order worked for me, from Canada.


----------



## bogey21

Not being a DRI Owner and looking at this from afar my recommendation is that those wanting to take advantage of the Program do so quickly.  There is nothing to say that this Program will be offered in perpetuity.

George


----------



## Culai

It took me form May 4 (when I sent the first email) to June 18 to have my contract cancelled. At the same day, my web access was cancelled.  Now I am waiting for the signed copy of the release to arrive by mail.

My thanks and gratitude to TUG!


----------



## NatPatBen

*Sigh of RELIEF!*

*6/9* - Received email response from my online contact to Diamond saying that they do not take back time shares. Here's a snippet from that email:



> First and foremost, we are saddened to hear of your interest in selling your ownership; however, we do understand that circumstances can, and do necessitate change.  Unfortunately, Diamond Resorts International? does not have a relinquishment, buyback or a resale program, nor are we affiliated with any companies that assist in this process.  If you still would like to sell your ownership, it must be done privately.  Please review the tips below as they should offer some information you may find helpful:



*6/23 PM* - Sent email to lossmitigation following advice of this thread. Included a reason for getting rid of my 2500 annual points.

*6/24 AM* - Received phone call from Ruby at Diamond saying my request to surrender was approved & I should receive paperwork in 5 business days.  I'll have to get something signed/notarized and return it along with $250 (personal check, money order, cashier's check... she said any of those are fine).


----------



## tidefan

pgnewarkboy said:


> DRI happily cashed my personal checks.




Same with us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp

Brian, you may have to start tracking how many people this thread has helped!  

I passed this on to a friend of a friend, she emailed DRI on Monday 6/22 and was approved on Wed 6/24, needless to say she is thrilled to be rid of her Los Abrigados, Sedona ownership!

Another happy soon to be ex-DRI owner, helped by TUG.


Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


----------



## WarHorse47

Seems that everyone has a slightly different process on the deedback.

I received an e-mail confirmation with ticket number on 5/22.  The Mutual Release Agreement was received on 6/5 and signed, notarized and mailed back on 6/6.  

Our $250 personal check cleared the bank on 6/19, so I know DRI received the Agreement and has approved the deedback.  I am still waiting for confirmation that we no longer are owners.  I've been checking the DRI website several times a day to see if our ownership has changed.  I'm still waiting for closure.

Based on the experience of others on the forum I estimated that this process will take about seven weeks from beginning to end.


Tom


----------



## TUGBrian

so pleased this is still going strong!

hope more and more DRI owners in need find this thread!


----------



## kfairclo

Sent email request 4/13.  Received letter 4/25.  Mailed check and form 4/28.  Have not received confirmation,  but as of week of 6/23 I'm noticing my Diamond login is showing no ownership record.  I think I'm home free.

Thanks oh so much Brian and all others posting.


----------



## Bill4728

kfairclo said:


> Sent email request 4/13.  Received letter 4/25.  Mailed check and form 4/28.  Have not received confirmation,  but as of week of 6/23 I'm noticing my Diamond login is showing no ownership record.  I think I'm home free.
> 
> Thanks oh so much Brian and all others posting.


That is the only thing that happened with me also

YES you are home free.


----------



## Bill4728

SmithOp said:


> Brian, you may have to start tracking how many people this thread has helped!
> 
> I passed this on to a friend of a friend, she emailed DRI on Monday 6/22 and was approved on Wed 6/24, needless to say she is thrilled to be rid of her Los Abrigados, Sedona ownership!
> 
> Another happy soon to be ex-DRI owner, helped by TUG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using the strange new version of Tapatalk


I took your advice and set up a poll on the first page.


----------



## artringwald

Bill4728 said:


> I took your advice and set up a poll on the first page.



Thanks Bill! Even though I don't want to do a deed back, I'd like to find out if they turned down anyone.


----------



## Bill4728

artringwald said:


> Thanks Bill! Even though I don't want to do a deed back, I'd like to find out if they turned down anyone.


There have been several post from people who said the DRI would not take back their TS  BUT on most it seems that they contacted someone at DRI and not the email address that Brian had for DRI deedbacks  lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com

I don't know if they tried again at that email and were accepted or they gave up.

Bill


----------



## Macroy

In process. $250 check cleared a week ago. 

A bit off topic - anyone know what the status would be if you have a reservation using past year's points? I have one coming up soon, and was wondering if I should still take advantage of it as the deed transfer is being processed. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Bill4728

Macroy said:


> In process. $250 check cleared a week ago.


 Any day now it should show on the DRI website  that your account is closed. 



> A bit off topic - anyone know what the status would be if you have a reservation using past year's points? I have one coming up soon, and was wondering if I should still take advantage of it as the deed transfer is being processed.
> 
> Thoughts?


I have heard that any and all DRI reservation and pts go away when it closes. The only thing which will remain are II exchanges.


----------



## Mom of three

I happen to live in Orlando so made a reservation using my points that I"m using right now- Diamond told me once the contract is returned (all paperwork finished) all reservations will be cancelled- my check cleared the day I checked into timeshare but I can still get onto the website so not totally cancelled yet


----------



## Mom of three

*Thank you*

By the way thank you all for letting us know of this option! We are so glad they are taking back our points!!


----------



## AmexBlack

*Diamond Needs the Inventory*

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/diamond-resorts-international-inc-reports-201600178.html

Their sales are going up every year!  So why not get free inventory to sell through deedback program?  They will just sell it to someone else.  It is a very smart move to acquire inventory on the cheap.


----------



## WarHorse47

Bill4728 said:


> Any day now it should show on the DRI website  that your account is closed.


Waiting for confirmation on closing the account is like watching grass grow.  :annoyed:

I can only assume that the deeds are taken to the appropriate county clerk on a specific schedule, perhaps once or twice a month - last business day in a cycle - etc.

Wish there was a way to track progress using the assigned ticket number so you know when to plan the deedback party.


----------



## NatPatBen

*Fast*

This is going faster than I hoped!

Update:

*6/23 PM* - Sent email to lossmitigation following advice of this thread. Included a reason for getting rid of my 2500 annual points.

*6/24 AM* - Received phone call from Ruby at Diamond saying my request to surrender was approved & I should receive paperwork in 5 business days. I'll have to get something signed/notarized and return it along with $250 (personal check, money order, cashier's check... she said any of those are fine).

*6/27 PM* - Received paperwork in the mail.


----------



## NatPatBen

*Confidentiality*

Did anyone notice two points on the paperwork: 1) keeping the agreement confidential and 2) not saying anything negative about Diamond to anyone.


----------



## marg2

Macroy said:


> In process. $250 check cleared a week ago.
> 
> A bit off topic - anyone know what the status would be if you have a reservation using past year's points? I have one coming up soon, and was wondering if I should still take advantage of it as the deed transfer is being processed.
> 
> Thoughts?



I'm wondering about that too. I have 3000 unused points and have been told by the good folks here that if I want to use them I need to bank them with II, then reserve something fast. I'm going to get the deedback form notarized on Monday, so thinking I need to bank those points tomorrow and make a reservation, too


----------



## marg2

NatPatBen said:


> Did anyone notice two points on the paperwork: 1) keeping the agreement confidential and 2) not saying anything negative about Diamond to anyone.



.....hmmm, going to go have another look. Didn't notice that


----------



## dontfret

For those waiting for the check to be cashed and mutual release to be filed, please note I was told they consolidate all paperwork the last day or so in the month.


----------



## pedro47

This is a win - win for DRI; in the future years they will have total control of all their resorts.


----------



## donnaval

Another grateful TUGger here - I sent my email on 6/19, heard nothing more, emailed a reminder today and almost immediately received an email saying my deedback had been approved and paperwork would be forthcoming.  Keeping fingers crossed that all goes as well as it has for others


----------



## Mongoose

*Fast Response.  Now the Dilemma....*

So I sent an email this afternoon and received a response within 90 minutes.  They are supposed to call me tomorrow.  Now the dilemma, do I keep it, pay the $250 to give it back and be done with it, or try to sell it myself?

I bought this unit on email maybe 10 years ago for about $100 when Mystic Dunes was still with Wyndham.  I just stayed down there again last week in a three bedroom lock off in a newly renovated room and it was very nice.  Had a great stay with great hospitality and service until.... I inquired about converting my deeded fixed week to DRI points.  Big mistake, and yes I new better.  They basically offered to let me convert my existing unit to its point value for the low fee of $29K.  I declined and that's when the became ugly.  Didn't want me to leave and gave me this line, that I had to sign some paperwork.  After bringing out the big guns, I finally explained I had no interest and walked out. 

So, It really colored my opinion of DRI.  I have since researched all the complaints about DRI.  Now I'm thinking I want to dump it and maybe double my points with HICV.  Never had this type of experience there.  

My concern with keeping it is that they will continue to raise my MF and push week owners into the old units, to the benefit of points users.  They don't seem to have much loyalty to deeded owners.  Anyone have experience with Mystic Dunes and DRI or deeded owners in locations now managed by DRI?


----------



## dontfret

Mongoose said:


> So I sent an email this afternoon and received a response within 90 minutes.  They are supposed to call me tomorrow.  Now the dilemma, do I keep it, pay the $250 to give it back and be done with it, or try to sell it myself?



Selling it yourself will likely cost more than the $250 transfer fee unless it has any value, you'll have to sweeten the deal to make somebody want =once they understand the MF fees.  You (or buyer) still have to pay the $250 transfer fee.



Mongoose said:


> My concern with keeping it is that they will continue to raise my MF and push week owners into the old units, to the benefit of points users.



MF fees will always go up, that's just fact.  Benefits may drop if it is in DRI's favor or they can use it as incentive to bring in new points buyers.
My suggestion is to take the deal and get out now ...


----------



## WarHorse47

dontfret said:


> For those waiting for the check to be cashed and mutual release to be filed, please note I was told they consolidate all paperwork the last day or so in the month.


So how long after they consolidate all the paperwork will the change be reflected on their website??

Tom


----------



## libralady

after reading many successful posts on Diamond taking deed back. I sent a email with subject line stating Inventory Takeback to them on 6-18-2015. 
It is now 6-30-2015 and I have not heard a word from them.
I am an owner in the US Diamond Collection.
I bought 3500 points in Sedona The Ridge in 2006
Cypress Pointe in Florida 3000 points in 2009
Total amount 6500 points
I am up to date on HOA fees and have a zero balance on my loans.
I sent the email as i stated 6-18 to lossmitigation@diamond resorts.com and no automated response like others have received.

I am not sure what I should do at this point just sit and wait or send another email to them. I am retired and on a fixed income. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## TUGBrian

id certainly send it again.

heck id send one every day till i got a reply =)


----------



## marg2

libralady said:


> I am not sure what I should do at this point just sit and wait or send another email to them. I am retired and on a fixed income. Does anyone have any suggestions?



I'd try again, and make sure the email address is correct. That was a problem for someone earlier on in this thread. You should have at least gotten an automatic response. Mine took about 1 hour to come through.


----------



## marg2

Mongoose said:


> I declined and that's when the became ugly.  Didn't want me to leave and gave me this line, that I had to sign some paperwork.  After bringing out the big guns, I finally explained I had no interest and walked out.
> 
> So, It really colored my opinion of DRI.  I have since researched all the complaints about DRI.  Now I'm thinking I want to dump it and maybe double my points with HICV.  Never had this type of experience there.
> 
> My concern with keeping it is that they will continue to raise my MF and push week owners into the old units, to the benefit of points users.  They don't seem to have much loyalty to deeded owners.



I'm relatively new to DRI (4 years since they took over ILX property). Your concerns are valid and it's those that you mention that made me decide to jump on this window of opportunity. Their aggressive sales pitches at what are supposed to be "owner updates" (the only way to get information from them sometimes) left me sapped and demoralized. I was there for a nice holiday, not to be treated this way. MF have doubled and will only  go up as they use that money to upgrade the units and I may never be given those newer units until they are all completed. 

Anyway, I've got my form notarized and will send off to them on Monday after the US July 4th holiday is over....


----------



## libralady

I have never used a site like this so still trying to learn how to respond to you..I just now sent another email to lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com. I hope this is the correct email address. 
I thought I would have received a automated response at least like others, but none yet as I stated. Thank you for responding to my question.


----------



## marg2

libralady said:


> I have never used a site like this so still trying to learn how to respond to you..I just now sent another email to lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com. I hope this is the correct email address.
> I thought I would have received a automated response at least like others, but none yet as I stated. Thank you for responding to my question.



Perhaps try this email leadcollector@diamondresorts.com   if lossmitigation is still not working for you. Someone got through with that email address, too.


----------



## Bill4728

Peterh1952 said:


> I think the email address may be wrong on this. Try lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com. I just had an email returned from the address provided in the first message in this thread.


I'd make sure I had the right Email  by coping the email address from here and pasting in into the address
 Good Luck


----------



## libralady

Thank you marg2; Bill4728 (moderator);Tug Brian (administrator)

I resent email like I stated and lo and behold within 15 minutes I got an automated response which is below. I will let you know what transpires. Thank you all again!

Thank you for your e-mail.  A new ticket has been created.  A Diamond Resorts International Team Member will contact you within 1-2 business days.   Please use this ticket number for all future correspondence.

Thank you,

Loss Mitigation Support


----------



## marg2

libralady said:


> Thank you for your e-mail.  A new ticket has been created.  A Diamond Resorts International Team Member will contact you within 1-2 business days.   Please use this ticket number for all future correspondence.



Yay, congrats. Good luck!


----------



## WarHorse47

Looks like I need to ask this question a second time.

How long after they consolidate all the paperwork will the change be reflected on their website??

The lack of communication is driving me up the wall.  

Our check cleared the bank on June 19th and the end of the month was yesterday.  I keep checking our status on their website at least several times a day, but as of a few minutes ago we are still owners.  Assuming the paperwork has been submitted, how long does it take to get some confirmation that we're no longer owners?  

Tom


----------



## madness999

*Takes time*



WarHorse47 said:


> Looks like I need to ask this question a second time.
> 
> How long after they consolidate all the paperwork will the change be reflected on their website??
> 
> The lack of communication is driving me up the wall.
> 
> Our check cleared the bank on June 19th and the end of the month was yesterday.  I keep checking our status on their website at least several times a day, but as of a few minutes ago we are still owners.  Assuming the paperwork has been submitted, how long does it take to get some confirmation that we're no longer owners?
> 
> Tom




My check cleared on May 28. My account on the DRI site did not reflect the changes until June 23. I still have points from THEClub that I have to send a second transfer form in for (just sent today) but my deed back took about 40 days for the check to clear and then the time mentioned for the account to be updated. I think they are getting slammed with requests and are just getting further behind in addressing everyone's request.

By the way, I (and a couple others have mentioned this also) did not get any notice that the account was updated or that I no longer have my property deed. So it appears they are consistent in not notifying anyone once the account is updated/closed.


----------



## WarHorse47

Hmm...  So far my focus has been on the timeshare deedback.  I wasn't aware of any additional process on points.  I always assumed that any unused or banked points would go away once the deed has been transferred back to DRI.

Tom


----------



## madness999

WarHorse47 said:


> Hmm...  So far my focus has been on the timeshare deedback.  I wasn't aware of any additional process on points.  I always assumed that any unused or banked points would go away once the deed has been transferred back to DRI.
> 
> Tom



Well, in my case, in the ownership summary on my DRI account I had 2 actual *contract numbers*. The original contract was for Mystic Dunes, and DRI "gave" me 5250 points for that. During the process of conversion they also offered me 2000 points for THEClub, so I ended up with 7250 points per year. However, the 2000 were in a different contract so when I did the deedback it turns out it only closed the Mystic Dunes contract. 

I just completed a "Mutual Release" form that I put in the mail today along with a second $250 dollars. That should close out the second contract and I'll thankfully be done with DRI. I don't like paying another $250 and I could probably fight it, but I just want out and as my wife says, $250 to finish getting out is worth it.

So if all your points are in a single contract you should be fine with the deedback. But if you have more than one contract number listed in your owner summary you may end up having to send in a request to cancel/transfer each instance.


----------



## donnaval

So far, this has been the process for us:

6/19 - sent email, got instant acknowledgement
6/29 - had heard nothing, sent another email, got an almost instant response that deedback had been approved and we could expect paperwork in a week and a half
7/2 - received paperwork dated 6/24, so apparently approval had been granted and paperwork done without notifying us, and before my little "nudge" email
7/3 - Hubby saying, "where can we go *today* to get this notarized and in the mail!"


----------



## croppers01

Same thing for me. I sent my notarized letter back on 5/6/15 and never heard anymore. I just logged into my account and got the same message! I think I'm free!!!!!


----------



## libralady

I am wondering if I need to contact DRI again by email using my Ticket Number I got on July 1?

(I had originally sent on June 18 and no word back and resent on July 1 and got confirmation with 15 minutes stating someone will contact me within 1-2 business days) or do I just sit and wait till I might get something in the mail from them?

 I have read the different ways people have received info back from them about taking Timeshares back. I don't want to push too hard so that they will not consider taking mine back. I see some never got a call and received paperwork through the mail and others in their email box and others had a person call them by phone. 

What does anyone suggest? Is it better to wait a couple weeks yet and then contact them if I do not receive anything by phone, in my email or by regular email?

 I guess i am asking this since I originally started this request on June 18, but only till I resent on July 1 did I get a response back with a Ticket Number.


----------



## marg2

libralady said:


> What does anyone suggest? Is it better to wait a couple weeks yet and then contact them if I do not receive anything by phone, in my email or by regular email?
> 
> I guess i am asking this since I originally started this request on June 18, but only till I resent on July 1 did I get a response back with a Ticket Number.



Maybe wait another day or two, then email them again. It could be that it's just bad timing with July 4th holiday falling around the time you sent it on July 1st. People should be back at work by tomorrow, I'd think.


----------



## libralady

marg2 said:


> Maybe wait another day or two, then email them again. It could be that it's just bad timing with July 4th holiday falling around the time you sent it on July 1st. People should be back at work by tomorrow, I'd think.



Yes Marg2 I think you are right. I will wait a few more days to see if anything transpires. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Johnsorg

*Points*

Sent my email on June 21 and received immediate reply. Received a contract in mail on July 3. I called today, July 6, but just got an answering machine. My contact is for a deeded timeshare at Powhatan Plantation. I had converted this unit to the points system years ago and was a member of the club. I also have 8000 more points I purchased separately from Diamond through 3 separate contracts. Message today on answering machine said each contract under surrender program must pay $250 for each contract. Has anyone surrendered just points under this program? I would like to get rid of all my points, not just the deed property at Powhatan.


----------



## NatPatBen

Johnsorg said:


> Sent my email on June 21 and received immediate reply. Received a contract in mail on July 3. I called today, July 6, but just got an answering machine. My contact is for a deeded timeshare at Powhatan Plantation. I had converted this unit to the points system years ago and was a member of the club. I also have 8000 more points I purchased separately from Diamond through 3 separate contracts. Message today on answering machine said each contract under surrender program must pay $250 for each contract. Has anyone surrendered just points under this program? I would like to get rid of all my points, not just the deed property at Powhatan.



I only had points and they accepted my surrender.


----------



## WarHorse47

I want to thank TUG and all those who posted in this forum for their comments and directions.

With our home in Washington State we had no clue as to how we were going to sell or transfer ownership with timeshare property in Arizona.  After our last trip I started asking relatives for assistance, trying to find any attorney or advocate that could assist us.  This forum not only gave me what I needed, but also saved us from spending more money or time needlessly.

We made our request the middle of May and as of this morning the DRI website reported "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied"  Time to celebrate.  

Thanks again everyone.

Tom


----------



## marg2

Update:

June 8: Sent my email request in to Lossmitigation email address, received autoreply.
June 9: Received call saying my request for voluntary surrender has been approved and that I'll be receiving documents in the mail in about 1.5 weeks. Managers need to go over everything first.
June 17: received letter from Diamond, giving me until July 15th to return the signed Warranty Deed, notarized (and for Canadians, also authenticated). There was no indication in the letter I received how much I needed to send for the processing fee, but it did say return with fees, so I called to find out how much they wanted sent (they said $250) and I also asked for an extension because I was going on holidays immediately. They extended my deadline to July 31st. No problem.
July 7: sent notarized and authenticated form to DRI with $250 check. Will wait a few days and check my xPressPost tracking to see if they received my envelope. ... getting closer


----------



## Macroy

*Update on deedback*

Update on our deed back:

Logged into DRI today and got the following:  "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied."

So for anyone interested:

Initial ticket opened in late April. 
Surrender approved within a day of 'hardship letter'. 
Received documents in mid-May. Had them notarized and returned within a week.
$250 check cashed in late June. 
Account "terminated" in early July.

So for us, it took just over 10 weeks total. 

They were actually pretty responsive with our communication. We inquired twice on status, and both times received prompt responses. So for anyone that needs an update, I wouldn't' hesitate to reach out to them. I'd recommend responding to the original email which would include your ticket number.  

Good Luck!


----------



## TUGBrian

man, this has truly been a very happy thread for so many owners!


----------



## Lydlady

Yes, can't thank you enough!!


----------



## Mongoose

*Another Approval*

Hi All,  Just got a call from DRI and they approved my Deed Back.  This is a real nice unit and very flexible.  Its a fixed week 24 in Mystic Dunes, 3br lockoff Odd Years.  We have broken it up and used it in every possible combination.  The maintenance fees are $1400 every other year.  We really enjoyed it, but I simply don't trust DRI.  If anyone else wants it for $1 plus transfer fees they can have it.  I hate for DRI to profit off this...


----------



## gbdesai

Mongoose said:


> Hi All,  Just got a call from DRI and they approved my Deed Back.  This is a real nice unit and very flexible.  Its a fixed week 24 in Mystic Dunes, 3br lockoff Odd Years.  We have broken it up and used it in every possible combination.  The maintenance fees are $1400 every other year.  We really enjoyed it, but I simply don't trust DRI.  If anyone else wants it for $1 plus transfer fees they can have it.  I hate for DRI to profit off this...



May I ask when you sent loss mitigation an email?  I sent my request 4-5 days ago and got the immediate auto-response, but that's all... Thanks.


----------



## uscav8r

gbdesai said:


> May I ask when you sent loss mitigation an email?  I sent my request 4-5 days ago and got the immediate auto-response, but that's all... Thanks.




My mom got a more specific email with instructions about 2.5 weeks after her initial email request. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbdesai

uscav8r said:


> My mom got a more specific email with instructions about 2.5 weeks after her initial email request.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the info! So I won't freak out if I don't hear anything for a week or two...


----------



## Mongoose

gbdesai said:


> May I ask when you sent loss mitigation an email?  I sent my request 4-5 days ago and got the immediate auto-response, but that's all... Thanks.



Typical DRI.  They won't call you automatically even though the email says they will.   I had to call them and leave a voice mail.  They then called me back.  They informed me that it had been approved, and the paperwork would go out next week.  I first emailed lossmitiation about 7 Days ago.  I guess they will resell this to someone for $30K.


----------



## gbdesai

Mongoose said:


> Typical DRI.  They won't call you automatically even though the email says they will.   I had to call them and leave a voice mail.  They then called me back.  They informed me that it had been approved, and the paperwork would go out next week.  I first emailed lossmitiation about 7 Days ago.  I guess they will resell this to someone for $30K.



I found the number through the DRI Club (it's 877-497-7521) and spoke to a nice rep named Ashley. I mentioned that I submitted my request 7 days ago and that I got the 1-2 day response email and she apologized and told me they are a week or two behind right now and I can expect the documents in 2-3 weeks from the time of submission based on the current queue.

I guess they are slammed...


----------



## lohohonez

*Successful Deedback*

Hello all,

I didn't want to jinx it by posting too soon, but I just got word that my deedback is final.  I'm so relieved!  A thousand 'thank yous' to TUGBrian for alerting me to DRI accepting deedbacks.

For those interested, I followed the initial instructions on this thread with the following content in my emails and fax (may be handy as template for those starting the process).  I left some of the data in so you know what type of property and points they accepted back...

_________
_I’d like to start the process for surrendering my property and points back to DRI.

Resort: Los Abrigados Resort & Spa (and affiliated properties)
Owner: 
Account: 
Member number: 
Type: Premiere Vacation Coll Members Assoc - Restricted Access
Level: Owner
Total banked points: 12,000
Amount due on principle: $0
Amount due for 2015 maintenance fees: $0

Primary reason for wanting to surrender property:

Please advise as to next steps and if there is any other information you need.  Thank you in advance for assistance in this matter._
_________

I submitted the emails and fax of the above on March 29th, received my deed back docs in mid-May, received confirmation of DRI's receipt of notarized docs and $250 payment on June 5th, and finally confirmation of the account being cancelled on July 7th.

I was informed that this cancellation notification would only occur through email and if I receive any more automated billing of MF to disregard.

Good luck to everyone going through this process.  Overall, it went very smoothly for me, but I may have just been lucky.


----------



## oneillma

*Just sent in the email*

Wish me luck


----------



## Supercat

lohohonez said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I didn't want to jinx it by posting too soon, but I just got word that my deedback is final.  I'm so relieved!  A thousand 'thank yous' to TUGBrian for alerting me to DRI accepting deedbacks.
> 
> For those interested, I followed the initial instructions on this thread with the following content in my emails and fax (may be handy as template for those starting the process).  I left some of the data in so you know what type of property and points they accepted back...
> 
> _________
> _I’d like to start the process for surrendering my property and points back to DRI.
> 
> Resort: Los Abrigados Resort & Spa (and affiliated properties)
> Owner:
> Account:
> Member number:
> Type: Premiere Vacation Coll Members Assoc - Restricted Access
> Level: Owner
> Total banked points: 12,000
> Amount due on principle: $0
> Amount due for 2015 maintenance fees: $0
> 
> Primary reason for wanting to surrender property:
> 
> Please advise as to next steps and if there is any other information you need.  Thank you in advance for assistance in this matter._
> _________
> 
> I submitted the emails and fax of the above on March 29th, received my deed back docs in mid-May, received confirmation of DRI's receipt of notarized docs and $250 payment on June 5th, and finally confirmation of the account being cancelled on July 7th.
> 
> I was informed that this cancellation notification would only occur through email and if I receive any more automated billing of MF to disregard.
> 
> Good luck to everyone going through this process.  Overall, it went very smoothly for me, but I may have just been lucky.


Hi Iohohonez, Congratulation! This is the best news for all DRI protestors.  Can you share a sample resignation letter/email to DRI?   We are also want get out of DRI ASAP.

Enjoy the rest of your life with DRI maint. fee FREE.


----------



## TUGBrian

wonderful!!!!


----------



## Supercat

Hi All, so nice to hear some of the people got out of DRI nightmare.  Is there a resignation letter/email sample out there that we can get some ideas what to say in our resignation.  Thank you.


----------



## Bill4728

Supercat said:


> Hi All, so nice to hear some of the people got out of DRI nightmare.  Is there a resignation letter/email sample out there that we can get some ideas what to say in our resignation.  Thank you.


From the first post of this thread


> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed


Also include a statement that you can no longer deal with the fees associated with ownership


----------



## WarHorse47

Seems that the deedback process is going smoother for some but not all?

I've followed the process so far and noticed that our account was inactive on the DRI website on July 7th.  I am still waiting for an official notice of some sort before I can close out and archive my files.

This morning I sent my 2nd request for a status on my account.  Although my original notification with ticket number stated "Should you have any further question regarding the surrender of your ownership please feel free to respond to this email," I have not received any responses to my e-mail inquiries.

Looks like I need to start making some phone calls to get answers.

Tom


----------



## Bill4728

WarHorse47 said:


> Seems that the deedback process is going smoother for some but not all?
> 
> I've followed the process so far and noticed that our account was inactive on the DRI website on July 7th.  I am still waiting for an official notice of some sort before I can close out and archive my files.
> 
> This morning I sent my 2nd request for a status on my account.  Although my original notification with ticket number stated "Should you have any further question regarding the surrender of your ownership please feel free to respond to this email," I have not received any responses to my e-mail inquiries.
> 
> Looks like I need to start making some phone calls to get answers.
> 
> Tom


I have not received any further notice about my old account NOR have I heard of any else getting notice about their account being closed. Just the website saying the account was inactive.


----------



## WarHorse47

Bill4728 said:


> I have not received any further notice about my old account NOR have I heard of any else getting notice about their account being closed. Just the website saying the account was inactive.


Interesting, and surprising.  I would think that there should be some confirmation on the transfer of timeshare property.

Well, if that is all there is then I can archive my files.

Tom


----------



## NatPatBen

*Never so happy to have a check cashed*

Update:

*6/23 PM* - Sent email to lossmitigation following advice of this thread. Included a reason for getting rid of my 2500 annual points and a phone number to call me.

*6/24 AM* - Received phone call from Ruby at Diamond saying my request to surrender was approved & I should receive paperwork in 5 business days. I'll have to get something signed/notarized and return it along with $250 (personal check, money order, cashier's check... she said any of those are fine).

*6/27 PM* - Received paperwork in the mail.

*6/29* - Sent notarized paperwork and personal check in the mail
_Note: I took screenshots of the DRI website showing my account info to have to compare once website shows I'm not an owner._

*7/18* - Personal check cashed.  Website still shows me as a Valued Club Member.


----------



## TUGVacationer

*DRI Deedback*

I saw the thread about Diamond Resorts accepting deedbacks, so I followed the process as indicated at the beginning of this post and here's where things stand.

I sent an e-mail to lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com on Tuesday June 30 indicating that I needed to deedback one of our timeshare units at Mystic Dunes in Florida.

Within ten minutes I received a prompt response from DRI indicating that a ticket had been created (see below).

_Thank you for your e-mail.  A new ticket has been created.  A Diamond Resorts International Team Member will contact you within 1-2 business days.   Please use this ticket number for all future correspondence._

After a week vacationing in Hilton Head, I returned home on July 12 to see that DRI had mailed a draft of the quit-claim deed with instructions on what we needed to do to deed back our unit to Diamond Resorts.  This is a very simple process, even for our unit which is in a living trust.

Today (July 18), my wife and I took the two-page DRI quit-claim deed to the local UPS store to have it notorized and witnessed by two people.  We both had to sign the document.  We then wrote a check for $250, made a copy of all the paperwork for our files, then put the originals in a pre-paid envelop for DRI.  The paperwork included a copy of the signature page from the living trust.  I also sent an e-mail back to loss mitigation referencing the deed back number and let them know that I put the originals in the mail to them and that they should receive the information in a couple of days.  

That's all for now.  I await a response from DRI, or as others have indicated, I will follow up by checking my DRI account to see when the unit 'drops off' the account.

The folks at DRI have been very professional about this transaction.  No intrusive inquiries as to why I am seeking to return the unit, but help along the way including the suggestion to e-mail a copy of the materials back to them since e-mail is faster than snail mail.  I am glad they are providing this service and that they have made the process simple, straightforward, and inexpensive.


----------



## NatPatBen

TUGVacationer said:


> ...
> 
> Today (July 18), my wife and I took the two-page DRI quit-claim deed to the local UPS store to have it notorized and witnessed by two people.  We both had to sign the document.
> ....
> The folks at DRI have been very professional about this transaction.  No intrusive inquiries as to why I am seeking to return the unit, but help along the way including the suggestion to e-mail a copy of the materials back to them since e-mail is faster than snail mail.  I am glad they are providing this service and that they have made the process simple, straightforward, and inexpensive.



The email part was a good suggestion. I wish I had thought to do that.
Also, I'm a bit concerned reading that you had two witnesses sign. I don't recall my paperwork having space for witnesses, so when I went to the UPS store to get my signature notarized, I didn't have anyone other than the notary sign it.  I hope that doesn't affect anything, especially since they already cashed the check.


----------



## donnaval

We had to have two witnesses, also - something in the cover letter said the deed had to have witnesses in order to be valid, but maybe it is state-specific - we are relinquishing a Florida timeshare.  It was kind of a pain because we are rural, the notary is in town, and we had to impose on some friends to go with us.  My check has not been cashed yet; we mailed it on July 8.


----------



## marg2

NatPatBen said:


> The email part was a good suggestion. I wish I had thought to do that.
> Also, I'm a bit concerned reading that you had two witnesses sign. I don't recall my paperwork having space for witnesses, so when I went to the UPS store to get my signature notarized, I didn't have anyone other than the notary sign it.  I hope that doesn't affect anything, especially since they already cashed the check.



Some states require 2 witnesses. Florida does  for sure. Someone else I know had to do the process all over again because they didn't realize they needed two witnesses. Mine is in Arizona, and I think just the notary is fine. In Canada we also have to then get the notarized document authenticated...something to do with our not signing the Hague Convention. But DRI gave us instructions about that, so we knew it had to be done.


----------



## Lets Get Going

marg2 said:


> Some states require 2 witnesses. Florida does  for sure. Someone else I know had to do the process all over again because they didn't realize they needed two witnesses. Mine is in Arizona, and I think just the notary is fine. In Canada we also have to then get the notarized document authenticated...something to do with our not signing the Hague Convention. But DRI gave us instructions about that, so we knew it had to be done.





I am in Florida and my deed back paperwork from DRI only asked for our signatures to be notorized...nothing about two witnesses. 

Started the process May 23rd with the original email request to DRI.  Received an immediate email response accepting our MGV points along with the needed paperwork and instructions (again, notary but no witnesses) and $250.  Sent all paperwork back to DRI within a few days.  Our personal check was cashed mid-June and today I checked our DRI account and it says we are FREE!!

  :whoopie:


----------



## marg2

Lets Get Going said:


> I am in Florida and my deed back paperwork from DRI only asked for our signatures to be notorized...nothing about two witnesses.
> 
> Started the process May 23rd with the original email request to DRI.  Received an immediate email response accepting our MGV points along with the needed paperwork and instructions (again, notary but no witnesses) and $250.  Sent all paperwork back to DRI within a few days.  Our personal check was cashed mid-June and today I checked our DRI account and it says we are FREE!!
> 
> :whoopie:


If your timeshare is in Florida you likely will need 2 witnesses. But wait and see. DRI will let you know if it needs to be done again


----------



## apheartsong

I received confirmation of receipt of my paperwork in February. I was told it could take up to 90 days to process. Haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## apheartsong

How do you contact inventory? I only have contact info for Consumer and Regulatory Affairs Officer.


----------



## madness999

*Quit Deed and Mutual Release Agreement are different*

"Also, I'm a bit concerned reading that you had two witnesses sign. I don't recall my paperwork having space for witnesses, so when I went to the UPS store to get my signature notarized, I didn't have anyone other than the notary sign it. I hope that doesn't affect anything, especially since they already cashed the check."

---------------------------------------

I had two contracts with DRI (long story) and I have had to send in paper work for both of them. The first was a Quit Deed, to give back my deeded Mystic Dunes week. That form required two witnesses and notary.

The second was a Mutual Release Agreement to give back my 2000 additional CLUB points. That one did NOT require witnesses, but did require notary. 

So, depending on what your contract is and what form you have had to fill out, that is likely the difference of needing witnesses or not.

For my deed back, my check was cashed on May 28 but I didn't have an update to my DRI account until June 23, so it takes some time after the check is cashed to have everything complete.

I sent my release form in on July 3rd. Am checking daily for my check to be cashed....


----------



## NatPatBen

madness999 said:


> I had two contracts with DRI (long story) and I have had to send in paper work for both of them. The first was a Quit Deed, to give back my deeded Mystic Dunes week. That form required two witnesses and notary.
> 
> The second was a Mutual Release Agreement to give back my 2000 additional CLUB points. That one did NOT require witnesses, but did require notary.



Oh, ok!  I was giving back 2500 points. I feel relieved.


----------



## gbdesai

A quick update, we had submitted our request to surrender our 34K of US and Hawaii points spread across 4 contracts on 7/6.  We got two letters a few days ago with approvals for surrender of all four contracts (two in each envelope).  

We promptly notarized them and sent four checks for $250 each.  Maybe we could have sent one for $1K, but better safe...

Hopefully this is all that we need to do based on what we've read of other's successes.  Thanks to all for the advice and help.


----------



## dontfret

Bill4728 said:


> I have not received any further notice about my old account NOR have I heard of any else getting notice about their account being closed. Just the website saying the account was inactive.



I confirmed account termination  by email and phone after my website account showed no ownership, and asked for the fully signed Mutual Release agreement to be sent to me when the account was closed.  It had both MGV and DRI signatories, and was sent to me by snail mail a week after my web account showed no ownership.  Kept that and then shredded all other DRI/MGV documents.


----------



## WarHorse47

After two e-mails and a phone message left requesting confirmation, Loss Mitigation sent us a copy of the special Warrant Deed recorded with Coconino County conveying ownership of our PVC back to ILX Resorts.

Our files have been archived should there be any question or issues that may surface in the future.

Tom


----------



## NatPatBen

*Free*

Update:

*6/23 PM* - Sent email to lossmitigation following advice of this thread. Included a reason for getting rid of my 2500 annual points and a phone number to call me.

*6/24 AM* - Received phone call from Ruby at Diamond saying my request to surrender was approved & I should receive paperwork in 5 business days. I'll have to get something signed/notarized and return it along with $250 (personal check, money order, cashier's check... she said any of those are fine).

*6/27 PM* - Received paperwork in the mail.

*6/29* - Sent notarized paperwork and personal check in the mail
_Note: I took screenshots of the DRI website showing my account info to have to compare once website shows I'm not an owner._

*7/18* - Personal check cashed.  Website still shows me as a Valued Club Member.

*7/26* - Logged in and saw the wondrous message "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied."

I'm free! :whoopie:


----------



## marg2

NatPatBen said:


> Update:
> 
> *7/26* - Logged in and saw the wondrous message "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied."
> 
> I'm free! :whoopie:



Congrats, NatPatBen!

I sent my letter back July 7, they received it three days later (when I checked my tracking). I logged into DRI today and I still have an account :annoyed:  So I sent Ruby an email today to have her confirm she received my paperwork and that everything is okay.


----------



## Bill4728

marg2 said:


> I sent my letter back July 7, they received it three days later (when I checked my tracking). I logged into DRI today and I still have an account :annoyed:  So I sent Ruby an email today to have her confirm she received my paperwork and that everything is okay.


Don't worry about still having an account, you will till at least 5-10 days after they cash your check.


----------



## NatPatBen

marg2 said:


> Congrats, NatPatBen!
> 
> I sent my letter back July 7, they received it three days later (when I checked my tracking). I logged into DRI today and I still have an account :annoyed:  So I sent Ruby an email today to have her confirm she received my paperwork and that everything is okay.



Looking at my timeline, I see that it took 3 days shy of a month from when I sent my letter back until the website showed that I'm no longer a member/owner.  Applied to your timeline, I'd expect yours to show that message on August 4, give or take a few days.


----------



## Supercat

I sent my email to DRI for deedbacks on 7/20/2015 included all required membership information.  Still have not get a call from DRI.  Is this  BAD SIGN?


----------



## marg2

update

June 8: Sent my email request in to Lossmitigation email address, received autoreply.
June 9: Received call saying my request for voluntary surrender has been approved and that I'll be receiving documents in the mail in about 1.5 weeks. Managers need to go over everything first.
June 17: received letter from Diamond, giving me until July 15th to return the signed Warranty Deed, notarized (and for Canadians, also authenticated). There was no indication in the letter I received how much I needed to send for the processing fee, but it did say return with fees, so I called to find out how much they wanted sent (they said $250) and I also asked for an extension because I was going on holidays immediately. They extended my deadline to July 31st. No problem.
July 7: sent notarized and authenticated form to DRI with $250 check. (3 days later, tracking indicated the envelope arrived)
July 7: made an exchange using points I still had remaining (3,000), through II, making a reservation, and not just depositing them in II (as recommended by people here)
July 26: checked DRI site. Still have an account. Sent DRI an email asking if they received my papers and if there is anything else they need to proceed with the voluntary surrender.
July 27: got an email back from DRI with a scan of the recorded Warranty Deed with the county office. I'll check in a few more days to see if I still have an account on the DRI site.


----------



## TUGBrian

congrats Marg!


----------



## Supercat

Great news for us.  I emailed DRI on 7/20 to take back our points.  Never hear back from DRI until today, exactly 7days today we received a letter from DRI accepting our points back.   We have until 8/27 to mail back the MGV Points Transfer Agreement plus $250 transfer fee to DRI.  We feel a big relief for not having to pay this high maint. fee any more.  Glad that DRI make this transfer easy and trouble free.  Can not thank you enough to TUGBrian and many of you TUG members for sharing your experience that gave us the confidence and courage.


----------



## loupeau

*Diamond taking back my deed*

I tried to get on Diamonds web page to check on status on my deed. I was denied access saying  I don't own anything.  I hope that means I'm finally out of my timeshare.


----------



## libralady

My Sequence of Details which is lengthy, but could be a help to others 

6/18: First sent email request to Lossmitigation email address and no instant               response and waited.

7/1: Resent email per Marg 2, Bill 4728 (moderator) and Tug Brian(administrator) and received automated response in 15 minutes stating a new ticket # created and to use for all future correspondence.

7/9:  I sent another inquiry using my ticket #since the 7/1 message stated that someone would get back to me in 1-2 business days and no one had gotten back to me.

7/9: Within 2 hrs an automated response apologizing for delay in response and request and processed it for Approval. They attached in the email 2 Mutual Release and Termination of Purchase and Security            	              Agreements and to send $500 check for Transfer Fees. (I had 2 contracts for 6500 points total) I was told to send back along with my  check within 30 days and keep copies of the signed and notarized documents. Email also noted once received it was to be forwarded for processing and account cancellation. Please contact them in 30 days after I send in the release to check status. Once accounts are cancelled I can request a signed copy of Releases’s (in my case 2) for my records.

7/15: I took both documents into my Estate Planner for notarization since one had been in my Trust name. I signed and he notarized and made copies for me. I then took to Post Office and sent by Priority Mail
         and confirmation tracking.

7/17:  DRI received per confirmation tracking my request.

7/27: I checked my financial account and no personal check to them cashed yet. I then went on to DRI site and logged in and showed my member # but also stated NO ACCESS- We have no active membership or 
         ownership for the credentials I supplied..I was very happy to read. I still wondered why I didn’t see that my check cashed in my account. 

7/28: Today I called DRI and got a live person and she looked up my member #. I had asked if both timeshares been cancelled? She said that it just took place yesterday the 27th and both had been.  I asked when my check would be cashed? She had said that it should post in a few days.  I will keep looking to make sure that they cash my $500 check. I requested copies of both signed agreements and will report back when I receive them. 

  Yes this process as another person stated was “simple, straight forward and inexpensive “ I thank all that have taken time to post their process to have helped the rest of us. I am grateful that I found this website.

   I am free and will no longer have to pay the maintenance fees and live in fear of an monetary assessment. 

In Conclusion:
I started the process on 6-18-15, but no response back and resent 7-1-15. 
Logged into DRI website on 7-27-15 showing No access and process took less than 1 month starting from the 2nd restart on 7-1-15.    Good Luck to all!
I am number 24 on the voting poll


----------



## TUGBrian

so happy you found us and the thread and were able to deed your timeshare back!

I truly hope DRI continues this to help more owners!


----------



## gsagan02

I think they are still squeezing money out of folks like you. You should just send them a letter telling them that you are resigning your membership in DRI and will not pay them any more money. You are finished with them and that is it.


----------



## marg2

gsagan02 said:


> I think they are still squeezing money out of folks like you. You should just send them a letter telling them that you are resigning your membership in DRI and will not pay them any more money. You are finished with them and that is it.



Someone I've been in touch with lately, who was looking into finding someone to sell their timeshare to, said that the $250 fee is what the recorder office charges, so they really aren't charging us anything to give these deeds back.


----------



## oneillma

*looks like the deedback is working for me*

I sent DRI an email on 7/15/15 and last week received the letter stating they'll accept a deedback.

I just mailed the notarized form and a check for $250 to them, certified mail.

How long after I mail this out should I expect it all to be completed?

And thanks very very very much for providing this information


----------



## HB2015

*Finally, Deed back has happened*



HB2015 said:


> Apr. 14 Read about the DRI deedback possibility on TUG
> Apr. 15 Followed forum advice and emailed a request
> Apr. 15 Ticket no. Received from DRI
> May 8 Just received papers re transfer etc. Very excited and pleasantly surprised!!
> 
> 
> Now to work my way through the legalese!



Ok, this was quite a saga. We struck a hiccup.
As our time share was in Florida we needed to take 2 independent witnesses with us to the notary. In Canada the notary has to also be scrutinized and shown as legal by the government (to do with not belonging to Geneva Convention that governs these things)
Had to repeat the process although DRI had held our cheque awaiting our reworked papers.
Apparently on July 20 all went through and we no longer are time share owners.

We had a great run from our timeshare use for 25 years. We never ever stayed at our resort, even when we bought. It was always going to be used to trade. We traded around the world and had a great run. We used it in Bali, Thailand, Hawaii, Malta, Yucatan Peninsular, Australia, Algonquin Park area, Boston, San Francisco, Sedona, Las Vegas, Quebec. We've gifted weeks as wedding presents, we've used it for family get togethers in. 
We are now in our mid 60's and we deemed it time to regulate the disposable income. The perpetuity aspect of the time share I saw as a burden as we aged is now at an end. 
So farewell to the Maintenance Fees that have just continued to rise. 
We may have had to pay $250 to deed it back but we have used that initial time share investment well and to our advantage over the years. We got our money's worth out of it. I do not have a problem with the $250.
My only regret is that we didn't find TUG sooner.
A huge thank you to this organization. You are a gem!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

HB2015 said:


> We had a great run from our timeshare use for 25 years. We never ever stayed at our resort, even when we bought. It was always going to be used to trade. We traded around the world and had a great run. We used it in Bali, Thailand, Hawaii, Malta, Yucatan Peninsular, Australia, Algonquin Park area, Boston, San Francisco, Sedona, Las Vegas, Quebec. We've gifted weeks as wedding presents, we've used it for family get togethers in.
> We are now in our mid 60's and we deemed it time to regulate the disposable income. The perpetuity aspect of the time share I saw as a burden as we aged is now at an end.
> So farewell to the Maintenance Fees that have just continued to rise.
> We may have had to pay $250 to deed it back but we have used that initial time share investment well and to our advantage over the years. We got our money's worth out of it. I do not have a problem with the $250.
> My only regret is that we didn't find TUG sooner.


That's where we expect to be as well in about ten years.  (Though we are in our mid-1960s now).  We haven't done as much traveling; we've been using our ownership at our resort, and we always had the longer term dream of multi-generational family vacations.  We've now had adult children with us almost every year for the last six or so years, with our granddaughter joining us the last two years as well.

When the time comes we will easily walk away, knowing that we got out of it exactly what we had hoped we were purchasing.


----------



## rojocrandall

7/23: Sent email to lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com
7/23: Evening: received reply with ticket number
7/27: Received a MGV Transfer Agreement in the mail
7/27-7/29: Pondered life without my MGV timeshare
7/30: Sent in signed/notarized forms and $250 to DRI


----------



## marg2

rojocrandall said:


> 7/27-7/29: Pondered life without my MGV timeshare



LOL....did that, too. But knew I'd regret it if I didn't go through with this opportunity.


----------



## Dejlim

*Fooled with the Scam*

Hi, we are one of the ones who got scammed and I am literally crying because I was told I'm in it forever. We recently merged ours with monarch grand because of all the threats given to us and felt trapped. I just emailed loss mitigation about taking it back. Got a ticket number. Any advice how to make them for sure take it back?


----------



## Ty1on

26 deedbacks, 1 rejection per the poll.  That's pretty darned impressive.


----------



## Dejlim

Yes I am very hopeful!


----------



## Dejlim

I am not sure though since we just merged last month and still owe. Any thoughts?


----------



## PatJones

PatJones said:


> Thanks for feed back. I will give it a try,
> will let you know how I get on.
> 
> Wish me luck. So glad I found this site.



Hi everyone. I would like to let you know I have been successful in giving back my points DRI. It was a bit awkward to do as I live in the UK,I had to go to a solicitor to swear on oath who I was, then he had to send a copy of Mutual Release Agreement with [a official seal on ] to the Foreing & Commonwealth Office so I could get an Apostille to send to DRI, which cost me £136, I still had the $250 to send to DRI. Once sent to DRI it took about 3months. I asked if I would get any confirmation that I  no longer had any ties with DRI I was told no, do you think I should get something? Anybody else been told this? I am glad I no longer own DRI points. I would like to thank everybody for the help you gave me, without your help I would have had to find about £1000 again this year for something I was not using.


----------



## Dejlim

*Unpaid loan but wants out*

That is awesome! I am not sure how mine would work since I have an outstanding loan. I can't pay for it... Anybody has the same issue?


----------



## Bill4728

The basic offer was DRI would take back your TS if you owed no money (either a loan or MFs) so I'd guess they will not be willing to take it back

Sorry


----------



## Dejlim

Ok I've sent it still telling them about my situation. Will see what they say but not hoping. Wonder though if they will negotiate


----------



## pedro47

Dejlim said:


> Ok I've sent it still telling them about my situation. Will see what they say but not hoping. Wonder though if they will negotiate



Good luck.


----------



## Dejlim

*Foreclosure on DRI*

Hi, I tried negotiating with DRI for the scam they have put our family into and the lady from loss mitigation told us that it needs to be paid in full before we can surrender. We got scammed June 2015 and with all the lies, we cannot pay this truly especially the maintenance fees that they lied about and the grace period. We are thinking of walking away and have it go to foreclosure knowing that credit will be impacted but does anyone know if they will sue? We really cannot afford this and was willing to pay and lose more money just get out of the financial responsibilities but the lady rudely said have it go to foreclosure or would you like me to transfer you to our collection department? Please help!


----------



## Culai

PatJones said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to let you know I have been successful in giving back my points DRI. It was a bit awkward to do as I live in the UK,I had to go to a solicitor to swear on oath who I was, then he had to send a copy of Mutual Release Agreement with [a official seal on ] to the Foreing & Commonwealth Office so I could get an Apostille to send to DRI, which cost me £136, I still had the $250 to send to DRI. Once sent to DRI it took about 3months. I asked if I would get any confirmation that I  no longer had any ties with DRI I was told no, do you think I should get something? Anybody else been told this? I am glad I no longer own DRI points. I would like to thank everybody for the help you gave me, without your help I would have had to find about £1000 again this year for something I was not using.




You should ask for a signed copy of the Release, which is the Release you signed and sent to DRI but it has DRI's signature at the bottom. This is really the finalized legal document, and DRI should send a copy to you.


----------



## donnaval

Quick update here - our check, which we mailed on July 8, was cashed on July 29.  Getting closer......


----------



## gsagan02

Dejlim said:


> Hi, I tried negotiating with DRI for the scam they have put our family into and the lady from loss mitigation told us that it needs to be paid in full before we can surrender. We got scammed June 2015 and with all the lies, we cannot pay this truly especially the maintenance fees that they lied about and the grace period. We are thinking of walking away and have it go to foreclosure knowing that credit will be impacted but does anyone know if they will sue? We really cannot afford this and was willing to pay and lose more money just get out of the financial responsibilities but the lady rudely said have it go to foreclosure or would you like me to transfer you to our collection department? Please help!



Go join a group called DRIP (diamond resorts international protesters). They have templates to use for resigning from DRI. Nothing bad will happen. They may harass you for a couple years, but that's it. Join DRIP. Good info and it is free.


----------



## riperoo

Well, just sent my email for a fixed week in Williamsburg, haven't used it other than RCI fodder for years. Lets see what happens. Great info, and thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian

is no need to fill out any form with the instructions posted in the first post of this thread, its a very simple email to send to start the process!


----------



## riperoo

Just got my canned reply saying they will be getting back to me in 1 to 2 days. We'll see how it goes. Getting rid of this one for $250 would be a nice win. Thanks again Brian


----------



## riperoo

Boom, just got this. Less than 24 hours. All in! 

"We have reviewed your surrender request and processed it for approval.  There
is a $250/contract transfer fee associated with this process.  The pertinent
documents will be sent to you via mail by next week.  You will receive a cover
letter, the instructions as to how to properly execute the deed, the deed
itself and a self-addressed prepaid envelop.  You are given 30 days to return
the document to our office along with the check made payable to Diamond
Resorts International for the fee.  Please be sure to make a copy of the deed
for your records prior to sending and please send with an inexpensive tracking
to assure that it gets to our office.   Once we receive the executed deed, it
will be forwarded for processing and recording.  Please contact us
periodically after you've sent the deed to check status.  Once the deed has
been successfully recorded in the appropriate county, you are welcome to
request a recorded copy of the deed.


----------



## libralady

Update

In my last post dated 7-28-2015 I gave my sequence of details. In that I stated that I would report back when I received my signed agreements for both contracts. 

7-27: Both agreements were signed for the 2 contracts (points) that I had with
         Diamond Resorts International. I no longer had Access to website!
7-29: Check finally cleared for both transfer fees.
8-4:   I received email from  Loss Mitigation which included 2 attachments (my 
          signed agreements) to download and make copies of for my records.
          In the email it also stated DRI would like to thank me for my time and     
          patience throughout the processing of my Mutual Release Agreements.          
          They value their relationship with our members. If I have any other 
          questions or concerns in regards to my request to contact them by phone
          or email. 

FYI all my correspondence was through email except that I sent the copies that I
downloaded that had been sent to me to be signed and notarized and then I returned back to them for their signature by regular priority mail and confirmation.

I hope my posts have and will be a help for others to give back their timeshares to DRI.
I am very grateful and blessed that I found this site and all the wealth of information that helped me to get rid of the both of mine. Thanks to all who responded to me. 
I will continually tune in here to see how many others are and will be able to give their timeshares back. 

I am Timeshare Free  and thankful that DRI took back. All in all it was an easy process except during the time going through it that I had to remember to be patient.


----------



## marg2

libralady said:


> I am Timeshare Free  and thankful that DRI took back. All in all it was an easy process except during the time going through it that I had to remember to be patient.




Congrats, libralady!

I'm still waiting for my account to be closed on their website, then I'll be back here waving goodbye, too


----------



## Rooster333

Im SO HAPPY to have found this thread!!! been trying to sell donate or anything with this timeshare that was a gift from my mother in law at my wedding. "gift" lol anyways its a shame she spent 20K on this and i give it back for free but can't wait to be released from this.


----------



## TUGVacationer

*DRI Deedback Follow-Up*

My deedback to DRI is final!  (Thanks DRI!) Here is the final sequence of events:

June 30 - Sent an e-mail to lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com.  Within ten minutes I received a prompt response from DRI indicating that a ticket had been created.  "Thank you for your e-mail. A new ticket has been created. A Diamond Resorts International Team Member will contact you within 1-2 business days. Please use this ticket number for all future correspondence."

July 12 - By this date, DRI had mailed a draft of the quit-claim deed with instructions to our residence stating what we needed to do to deed back our unit to Diamond Resorts. (We were on vacation July 5-12 and the letter was at our house when we returned home.)

July 18 - Got the quit-claim deed notorized, wrote a check, then mailed the complete package to DRI.

July 22 - On this date, the deed had been sent from DRI Las Vegas to Orlando for title processing.  (I only found this out after I saw that my check had cashed.  The check cashing prompted me to call and inquire about the status. I was told it would take some time before they received the signed deed back in Las Vegas and that I should continue to wait and call back for status checks.)

July 30 - Saw that my $250 check had been cashed.  After this date, I contacted DRI by phone several times to check the status.  Each time I called I was told the deed had not been returned yet.

August 10 - Called DRI.  They indicated the deed had been returned to their office in Las Vegas and that it would take some time for the DRI account to be closed.  One person indicated that they do batch processing at the end of the month to close accounts.

August 15 - Checked my DRI account and poof, the timeshare unit is no longer showing in the DRI system.  The message from the system said, "We have no active membership ownership for the credentials you supplied."

I am confident that this process has concluded, but will call one last time to request a hard copy of the signed deed that has been processed.  To me that is pro-forma since I kept a copy of the signed/notorized deed that I sent to DRI.

Note for those wanting to go through this process.  Just be patient and follow the DRI instructions.  Stay actively engaged by continuing to check the status of the deedback by calling DRI.  The waiting can be frustrating, but just be patient.  The wait was well worth the administrative effort/burden on my end to see it through to completion ... especially since I already re-directed the money that I would have spent on next year's maintenance fee:whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

this thread keeps delivering!  love it!


----------



## marg2

I'm trying to be patient but it's taking a long time for them to close my account on their website.

July 7: sent signed Warranty Deed back to DRI. They received it July 10th.
July 26: checked DRI site. Still have an account. Sent DRI an email asking if they received my papers and if there is anything else they need to proceed with the voluntary surrender.
July 27: got an email back from DRI with a scan of the recorded Warranty Deed with the county office. 
August 17: checked DRI site again. Still have an account. :annoyed:

Should I request a copy of the signed cancellation?

The copy of the Warranty Deed that is now on file with Coconino County does not show a signature of anyone from DRI.


----------



## libralady

marg2 said:


> I'm trying to be patient but it's taking a long time for them to close my account on their website.
> 
> July 7: sent signed Warranty Deed back to DRI. They received it July 10th.
> July 26: checked DRI site. Still have an account. Sent DRI an email asking if they received my papers and if there is anything else they need to proceed with the voluntary surrender.
> July 27: got an email back from DRI with a scan of the recorded Warranty Deed with the county office.
> August 17: checked DRI site again. Still have an account. :annoyed:
> 
> Should I request a copy of the signed cancellation?
> 
> Mar2.. I would at least call DRI to find out when your account will be closed and ask them to send you a signed copy of the cancellation. You actually had a Warranty Deed so I am not familiar with what that form says and who else had to sign besides you.
> 
> In my case I didn't have a deed and signed the Mutual Release and Termination of Purchase and Security Agreement.(did you have that form to sign too?) I signed and there was also a place for someone from DRI to sign too. I did everything by email. I called once I saw the account closed (which was done before them cashing my check for $500 since I had 2 contracts with them). The lady told me it would take a few days and it will be posted, which did happen. She sent a request for me in house "stating in receipt of a cancellation letter" for me. I did receive in an email not regular mail the 2 attachments (signed agreements by me and DRI) that I downloaded and made copies for my file. Good luck Marg 2.


----------



## marg2

libralady said:


> Mar2.. I would at least call DRI to find out when your account will be closed and ask them to send you a signed copy of the cancellation. You actually had a Warranty Deed so I am not familiar with what that form says and who else had to sign besides you.
> 
> In my case I didn't have a deed and signed the Mutual Release and Termination of Purchase and Security Agreement.(did you have that form to sign too?) I signed and there was also a place for someone from DRI to sign too. I did everything by email. ... The lady told me it would take a few days and it will be posted, which did happen. She sent a request for me in house "stating in receipt of a cancellation letter" for me. I did receive in an email not regular mail the 2 attachments (signed agreements by me and DRI) that I downloaded and made copies for my file. Good luck Marg 2.



Thanks, libralady. It looks like everyone's situation is different. Someone I know had his documents emailed to him, while mine were mailed to me. 

Yes, mine was a Warranty Deed, and that's all that was sent to me. There was no area on this Deed for anyone else to sign but me and my co-owner. I did not receive a Mutual Release and Termination of Purchase and Security Agreement form.  I'll get in touch with DRI next week to find out the status of my account. Once that's closed, I can breathe. I'm not sure if, in my case, I'd get a cancellation agreement form.

Because I'm Canadian, I had to send a bank draft for the $250, so money comes out of my account when I get it, so using that as an indication of DRI processing my deedback doesn't work. It's comforting to know that the deed is now with the county, though.

We'll get there soon enough, I'm sure. It just seems to be taking longer than others.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## donnaval

Marg2 - we live in Western PA and deeds are only signed by the grantor - in this case, that would be you.  Once it's recorded in the courthouse, the new owner becomes the person/entity to whom the deed was conveyed.  I can't say it's the same in all jurisdictions in the US, but don't fret that your deed wasn't signed by anyone at DRI.

My timeline is almost exactly like yours.  We mailed our check 7/8, it was cashed 7/28, and we are still showing on the website as owning the week.  I think I'll get in touch with them next week if we don't see or hear of any changes in status.


----------



## marg2

donnaval said:


> Marg2 - we live in Western PA and deeds are only signed by the grantor - in this case, that would be you.  Once it's recorded in the courthouse, the new owner becomes the person/entity to whom the deed was conveyed.  I can't say it's the same in all jurisdictions in the US, but don't fret that your deed wasn't signed by anyone at DRI.
> 
> My timeline is almost exactly like yours.  We mailed our check 7/8, it was cashed 7/28, and we are still showing on the website as owning the week.  I think I'll get in touch with them next week if we don't see or hear of any changes in status.



Thanks for this donnaval. Can't say I've signed a lot of deeds before, so thanks for that insight. I also feel better knowing someone else has about the same timeline as me.


----------



## tidefan

Just an FYI, we never got a deedback to sign, just a release form for our week at Royal Palm in St Maarten. I had always assumed our week was deeded (bought resale originally from in-laws when it was Sunterra), however, DRI told is that it was right-to-use, so with that, the agreement was just terminate and the use reverted back to DRI.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnaval

Update - I decided to send an email inquiry, and was surprised to have a response in under and hour, that included a copy of the recorded deed, and the info that the online account would be closed out in a couple of weeks (they are backlogged on that, the email said).  All done!  Yippee!!!  Thank you, TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian

nice!

keep sending those emails until you get a response folks!!!


----------



## libralady

libralady said:


> Update
> 
> In my last post dated 7-28-2015 I gave my sequence of details. In that I stated that I would report back when I received my signed agreements for both contracts.
> 
> 7-27: Both agreements were signed for the 2 contracts (points) that I had with
> Diamond Resorts International. I no longer had Access to website!
> 7-29: Check finally cleared for both transfer fees.
> 8-4:   I received email from  Loss Mitigation which included 2 attachments (my
> signed agreements) to download and make copies of for my records.
> In the email it also stated DRI would like to thank me for my time and
> patience throughout the processing of my Mutual Release Agreements.
> They value their relationship with our members. If I have any other
> questions or concerns in regards to my request to contact them by phone
> or email.
> 
> FYI all my correspondence was through email except that I sent the copies that I
> downloaded that had been sent to me to be signed and notarized and then I returned back to them for their signature by regular priority mail and confirmation.
> 
> 8-22-2015 I recently posted that I only received my paperwork through email.
> I received by regular mail yesterday 8-21-15 both Mutual Release
> Agreements showing my signature and the DRI person that signed her
> name in blue. It is the same information that I had received in my
> in my email 8-4-15 along with the cover letter. It is more official to me
> than my email copy since this cover letter is on Diamond Resorts
> letterhead with their Logo along with her signature (Authorized
> Representative) in blue.
> 
> Thank goodness I found this website and all the information by all that
> helped me pursue to give my timeshares back. :whoopie:


----------



## gbdesai

I just tried to login to the Diamond site and now it says...

NO ACCESS
We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied.

However, they never cashed the 4 x $250 checks I sent for the 4 contracts we surrendered.  I'm sure they'll get around to it, but I assumed they'd cash the checks first.


----------



## donnaval

I just checked the Diamond site too - "no access" yippee!  We are done.  Thanks again TUG.


----------



## rojocrandall

7/23/15: Emailed lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com
7/27/15: Received form in the mail from DRI
7/30/15: Mailed notarized form and check for $250 back to DRI
8/27/15: $250 check cleared & when logging into diamondresorts.com, got this message: "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied"
Took five weeks to the day.
It's my party and I'll cry if I want to... :whoopie:

I owe all this to the TUG BBS. Bless you all.


----------



## timesharejunkie4

*It's a done deal*

Here are my events:
6/27/15 Emailed lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com
7/10/15 received forms on mail from DRI
7/20/15 mailed signed, notarized form and $250 check to DRI
8/19/15 sent an email to Emailed lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com because my acoount was still open and check had not yet cleared
8/24/15 received email response with copy of transfer deed from Clark County, check still not cleared and I can still get access to DRI account
8/28/15 check cleared yesterday and I can no longer access DRI account. Yippee!!!!


----------



## Chas&HensNona

*Please say a prayer*



Peterh1952 said:


> I think the email address may be wrong on this. Try lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com. I just had an email returned from the address provided in the first message in this thread.



So that I could be rid of my timeshare points with DRI. I just wrote my email. I hope this works. Its like a nightmare that I was suckered into buying this right before my daughters getting married,and we are moving to another state and building a home. Like I need another payment. Lets be realistic, after the home is built the only vacations I will be taking is in the backyard.


----------



## Chas&HensNona

*immediately DRI responded with a ticket #*



Chas&HensNona said:


> So that I could be rid of my timeshare points with DRI. I just wrote my email. I hope this works. Its like a nightmare that I was suckered into buying this right before my daughters getting married,and we are moving to another state and building a home. Like I need another payment. Lets be realistic, after the home is built the only vacations I will be taking is in the backyard.



 Ok so lets see if they get back to me within 1-2 business days. But now I have to wait cuz its Fri. lol


----------



## timesharejunkie4

Chas&HensNona said:


> Ok so lets see if they get back to me within 1-2 business days. But now I have to wait cuz its Fri. lol



They never got back to me via email after I sent my initial one. I just received paperwork in the mail about 2 weeks later. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Peterh1952

I was fortunate enough to catch this thread right at the beginning. I don't have specific dates, but we started the process of deed back in late March. While we wanted to get this done as soon as possible, it was complicated by the fact that we had booked a week in Kenmore Club (Scotland) for the first week in July, and wanted to keep at least that ( As background I should say that we are former ILX members who were 'taken over ' by DRI and saw massive increases in MF over several years. At the start of 2015 we were actually 8500 points ahead of the game because we had carried over points from last year. I was prepare to leave 8500 points ' on the table ' in a deed back, but not 17000  i.e. 2 years worth)

So to continue with the story. We received paperwork back very quickly with a specified deadline of April 15. I called DRI and asked if we could use our week in July and still avail ourselves of the deed back after our holiday was completed. I was told that that would 'probably' be ok, and that a note would be put on my file to indicate the plan

So the day before we left for Scotland I mailed the notarized documents to DRI. The tracked package arrived in their hands on July 6. When we returned from holiday in mid July the $250 cheque still had not been cashed, but that did go through about a week later, giving me hope that everything would be ok. My account with DRI, however was (and is) still active. Finally, on July 13, I sent an email to them requesting a status report. They emailed back the same day indicating that the deed I submitted was recorded on July 21 and that we were 'in the process of being cancelled out of their system'. 

So, I'm still waiting to see the 'No Access' message when I go to login, but I can only be hopeful that all has now gone through, and that we are clear of this thing.

Just another couple of points:
We are Canadian (own(ed) the Premier vacation collection with resorts like Los Abrigados, Kohl's Ranch etc. had the Connection option which is like The Club light. MF last year were over $1700). For other Canadian owners - make sure that you not only get your documents notarized by a notary public in your local area, but also authenticated. For this you will need to send the docs to Foreign Affairs Canada (international.gc.ca) and include their EXT 2165 form available on the website.  This is the Canadian equivalent of an apostille and the deed transfer will not be accepted without it.

Second point is that for Canadian owners the MF this year for ownership of this kind would be absolutely crushing. I am guessing that our MF this year would be $1900 U.S. Which translates to approximately $2750 CDN or, put another way, $390 per night for a 7 night stay in a DRI single bedroom or studio apartment! I think I'll just book a room in a downtown Four Seasons instead!

Last thing is to say how pleased, and surprised I am that DRI continues (apparently) to accept these deed backs. I wonder how long it will last??


----------



## Peterh1952

Correction to the date when I requested a status report - meant to say August 13


----------



## marg2

Peterh1952 said:


> .... we had booked a week in Kenmore Club (Scotland) for the first week in July, and wanted to keep at least that ( As background I should say that we are former ILX members who were 'taken over ' by DRI and saw massive increases in MF over several years.
> 
> ....My account with DRI, however was (and is) still active. Finally, on July 13, I sent an email to them requesting a status report. They emailed back the same day indicating that the deed I submitted was recorded on July 21 and that we were 'in the process of being cancelled out of their system'.
> 
> So, I'm still waiting to see the 'No Access' message when I go to login, but I can only be hopeful that all has now gone through, and that we are clear of this thing.
> 
> ....We are Canadian (own(ed) the Premier vacation collection with resorts like Los Abrigados, Kohl's Ranch etc. had the Connection option which is like The Club light. MF last year were over $1700).
> 
> ....Second point is that for Canadian owners the MF this year for ownership of this kind would be absolutely crushing. ..... I think I'll just book a room in a downtown Four Seasons instead!



Peterh1952, I'm in the same boat as you. Canadian, owned PVC through ILX, was originally Sedona Vacation Club at Los Abrigados. I sent my check and signed deed back to DRI July 7th and am still waiting for my account to be closed on their site :annoyed:  Some here said that since the deed I sent back to them is now with the Cococino County Recorders Office (I can see that online) that the transfer has happened, but I still would like to see this account closure to feel free of it all.

I had 3000 points left before I sent the deed back and quickly booked a week next year through II to use those points. I would have given them up but I lost 3000 last year because I forgot that I was supposed to save those points to use my every other year unit at Los Abrigaodos. So I'm hoping this isn't complicating things on their end. I wish they'd let me know if it was.

On another note, I visited Los Abrigados just two weeks ago, trading into there with another timeshare....for half the price I'd spend using mine...go figure. Reception said, oh "I see you're a member of DRI". I said, "no, I gave it back a couple of weeks ago". Of course they did the usual and sent me over to the concierge with a a chance to win a gift certificate. The conversation quickly turns to what my activities will be for the week and how about attending a dinner, then next day going on an 'excurison of a life time' (jeep and helicopter ride), then next day 90 presentation, no high pressure sales (they've said that before...and talk about a time committment!). I said no thank you, but I just gave my timeshare back...meaning "why would i want to get into this all over again. Take the hint" But, no, they kept pressuring me. I walked away saying I wasn't interested, but next day got a call that I had won the $100 gift certificate (which could be used to put towards this discounted trip of a life time."  They are persistent and irritating those people behind the desk masquerading as concierage.

Fingers crossed that yours closes soon. I'll be back on here to announce when mine does....hopefully.


----------



## lohohonez

Supercat said:


> Hi Iohohonez, Congratulation! This is the best news for all DRI protestors.  Can you share a sample resignation letter/email to DRI?   We are also want get out of DRI ASAP.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your life with DRI maint. fee FREE.


Hi Supercat,

The template for the email/fax I sent is in my original post between the two lines.  You just need to fill in the blanks with your specific information.

Best of luck!


----------



## Skymom

My timeline so far:

8/27:  

Went to this site to get insights on how to sell/transfer Diamond Resorts point (Mine are RTU - right to use).  
Came across this thread and followed the template in the original post, including contract #, account #, etc.
Received acknowledgement email with ticket # about 30 minutes later
Later that day, received an email stating that "Your account qualifies for a surrender.  I will begin processing the necessary paperwork.  It will be mailed out to you once completed."   

Nothing in the mail yet, but it's still early.  I'll give it a few weeks.  I am so grateful for the information I found here.  I'll update as I move through the process.  

Thanks very much!

Skymom


----------



## miketetreault30

*Hardship Letter*

Just curious what you all have written in a "hardship letter"?  I have recently sent a request to surrender notification to Diamond Resorts and have yet to hear back - but I was not sure what type of information to detail in my letter.  

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Skymom

miketetreault30 said:


> Just curious what you all have written in a "hardship letter"?  I have recently sent a request to surrender notification to Diamond Resorts and have yet to hear back - but I was not sure what type of information to detail in my letter.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.



Hi, I didn't mention a hardship.  I just followed the instructions in the first post of this thread, and included as much info as possible - contract #, account number for payments (zero balance), points owned, etc. to the loss mitigation email address.

I got a email acknowledgement with Ticket Number within thirty minutes and got a reply saying that I qualified before the end of the day (I had sent my email in the morning).

I just got my release form to sign/notarize and return with my $250 to them.  It's going out via Priority Mail today (so I can track).  It took a week to get this after my original email.  If you never got a ticket number, you might want to send an email again.  If you have questions, try calling 877-497-7521 and ask for help.

Good luck!


----------



## marg2

miketetreault30 said:


> Just curious what you all have written in a "hardship letter"?  I have recently sent a request to surrender notification to Diamond Resorts and have yet to hear back - but I was not sure what type of information to detail in my letter.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.



I did give a reason: that the deed is also held by another person who is in their late 80s now and not likely be able use it any more, and also because I have mobility issues and getting older, it will be getting harder for me to use the timeshare in future years. Both are true.

I don't think everyone has included a reason. It may help your case, but may not be necessary.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan

Since DRI is in the process of buying Gold Key Resorts, I inquired about a deed back for my week 39 at Beachwoods. At first I got a response that they weren't doing it. Today I get a voicemail from Cacey Brown at Gold Key about it. I tried to call back and it went to voicemail so I'm guessing that DRI is instructing them to get back as many weeks as they can so they have inventory to add to the club and sell more points. Hopefully?


----------



## Chas&HensNona

*Are they still taking deedbacks?*

Does this also apply to points? I wrote a letter to the above address, I received an immediate response with my mitigation #. But nothing since. I wrote another letter 7 days late, (today) and received another immediate letter titled "Loss mitigation with a new mitigation #. So, now I wait again. Do they take back points? Have you all had luck with you take backs?
Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, they take back points intervals.


----------



## Skymom

Chas&HensNona said:


> Does this also apply to points? I wrote a letter to the above address, I received an immediate response with my mitigation #. But nothing since. I wrote another letter 7 days late, (today) and received another immediate letter titled "Loss mitigation with a new mitigation #. So, now I wait again. Do they take back points? Have you all had luck with you take backs?
> Thanks



My points are in process now.  I sent the email (used exact instructions from original post, including subject line, no "reason" provided) and I got an email later that day saying my contract qualified.

Within a week (last Thursday), I got the agreement to sign and return with a check for $250.  I sent priority mail, and got confirmation that my agreement arrived yesterday.   Now I'm watching for the check to clear my bank.  So far it's been less than 2 weeks since I started the process (original email sent 8/27).

I am so grateful for finding this post!

Paula


----------



## TUGBrian

bump...as clearly there are still TUG members looking to divest themselves of DRI intervals that dont read the forums (or facebook, or the newsletter, or twitter)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=232217


----------



## gsagan02

Skymom said:


> My points are in process now.  I sent the email (used exact instructions from original post, including subject line, no "reason" provided) and I got an email later that day saying my contract qualified.
> 
> Within a week (last Thursday), I got the agreement to sign and return with a check for $250.  I sent priority mail, and got confirmation that my agreement arrived yesterday.   Now I'm watching for the check to clear my bank.  So far it's been less than 2 weeks since I started the process (original email sent 8/27).
> 
> I am so grateful for finding this post!
> 
> Paula


Thanks Paula. We sent our email out labor day weekend and got a mitigation number right away. They said they would let us know in 2 working days. They did. We are now waiting for the paperwork. We pay $1700 MF.


----------



## silly_stitcher

*Thanks*

Thanks OP.  This is easily the most useful thread on TUG I've ever seen!

I sent in my initial email on Friday and got a response today saying that I qualified for surrender.  We got over 5 years of use out of it (and used it a lot), but it was beginning to feel like an anchor.  This isn't an ideal exit strategy, but it's nice that there is one now.

FWIW, we did not provide a hardship excuse.


----------



## marg2

a bit of an update. It's been 2 months now since DRI took/sent my Warranty Deed over to the Cococino County Recorders office. As someone told me here, the moment my deed is recorded with them, the transfer has taken place. But I still have an account with DRI as of yesterday.  So I emailed the person who I've been dealing with over there and she apologized, saying she called the Cancellation Department about it and they will make sure it's closed within the next two weeks.

So, keep on top of them. It can take a bit of time for some, but not everyone, to wrap it all up.


----------



## riverdees05

If you have weeks reserved and paid maintenance fees, will they still do the deed back and do you get to keep the reserved weeks?


----------



## marg2

riverdees05 said:


> If you have weeks reserved and paid maintenance fees, will they still do the deed back and do you get to keep the reserved weeks?



I've heard, here, that you loose them unless you make a reservation through II. Although, I think further up the thread, someone mentioned that DRI allowed them to keep their DRI reservation. It might be a case by case situation.

I had 3000 points left after paying my MF last December, and made a reservation through II to use those points before mailing back my paperwork to DRI


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

riverdees05 said:


> If you have weeks reserved and paid maintenance fees, will they still do the deed back and do you get to keep the reserved weeks?



As I understand, all fees must be current with no encumbered usage in current and future years.  So if  you made a reservation for this year using last year's points, I think that reservation would stand.  But if you had made a reservation using this years points, you would probably need to cancel the reservation before they would accept the deedback.

That's just my understanding. Which means nothing.  The only reliable word is what DRI says.


----------



## riperoo

Started the process on 8/4 and have been requesting updates from them via email periodically. Latest was on 9/18. 

"Thank you for your email.  It is noted on your account that on 9-10-2015 the
executed deed along with check #1109 was received in our office on 9-10-2015.
The deed has been forwarded to one of our processors for review and
processing. You are welcome to follow up on a couple of weeks.

At Diamond Resorts International® we value our relationship with our members.
Should you have questions or concerns in regards to your request, please feel
free to contact us Monday thru Friday 8:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m. PST at
877.497.7521 or email Lossmitigation@DiamondResorts.com.   For all other
questions or concerns regarding your contract, please call 877.DRI.CLUB
(877.374.2582)."


Seems to be moving, slooooowwwwllllly, but still moving. They still havent cashed my check, I will feel a lot better when I see that clear. I am really hoping this wraps before the end of the year.


----------



## Skymom

*I'm now an Ex-DRI member!*

I just checked my bank account and saw that my check to DRI cleared yesterday.  I logged into my DRI account and got a message that there was no information associated with this account.   

My initial email to DRI was sent on 8/27, and about 4 weeks later, I'm done.

I did ask for them to send me a copy of the fully executed mutual release, so that I have it for my records, but it's nice to know I won't be getting another membership fee bill later this year!

Thank you TUGBrian for posting the original instructions.  They worked like a charm!


----------



## TUGVacationer

*Deedback Final*

 This is just a short note to say that my second Mystics Dunes unit has now been successfully deeded back to DRI.  It cost me $500 to deedback the two units but I saved $2,400 in maintenance fees for 2016. Not too shabby considering I bought one of the units on EBay for $300 years ago and the other one I inherited from my parents. Over the years, we did lots of trading with these two units (one 2br and one 2br lock off).  We also got and used a number of accommodation certificates and I took advantage of the XYZ program with these as well.

Going forward, I'm not totally out of the timeshare game. As many of you know, there's lots of good properties out there and a number of different ways to reserve them. I look forward to continued timesharing and trading success with the properties we still own as an informed Tugger.

Plus one to the feedback stats on this link!


----------



## donnaval

Congrats, TUGVacationer!  I successfully deeded back my Mystic Dunes week, too.  Like you, I had purchased it a good while ago on Ebay, but got it for free.  I had good luck with the unit - never stayed in it or even saw it, but it was a great trader in II.  Unfortunately, my ~$500 MF turned into $~1100 over the years, so I was paying Marriott fees for a non-Marriott property, and exchanging it was a losing proposition (unless I managed to use an XYZ or AC which I often did not manage).  I've been trying to scale down our TS ownerships and figured I'd be stuck with this one forever since I couldn't imagine anyway wanting to take it with that MF.  Thank heavens for this thread.  I've said it before but I'll say it again - thanks TUG!


----------



## gsagan02

*Yipee.Got my info from DRI.*

Just got the information and paperwork to transfer our 2 contracts back to DRI.
Had one for 5000 points and one for 2000. Will fill-in the paperwork and send a check for $500 transfer fee.


----------



## TUGVacationer

*Donnaval you are spot on!*



donnaval said:


> I've been trying to scale down our TS ownerships and figured I'd be stuck with this one forever since I couldn't imagine anyway wanting to take it with that MF.  Thank heavens for this thread.  I've said it before but I'll say it again - thanks TUG!



Your point is well taken. We have one last Mystic Dunes unit that I am 90% sure I'll deedback as well. When we bought it in 2001, maintenance fees were $500ish for the two bedroom.  Now they are $1,200+.  Marriott prices indeed and I don't know why someone would take on this maintenance fee which is similar to some Marriott fees. So this DRI deedback program came to my attention at just the right time.

Mystic Dunes is a nice resort, but given how easy it is to trade in to Orlando, I'd rather own elsewhere.  My strategy is to book my two banked weeks in the next month while I start the deedback process. I'll save another $1,200 and will pay for two other family members to enjoy one more family vacation on us. It has been a great ride!


----------



## riperoo

Oh man, getting excited, Check just cleared.


----------



## Skymom

riperoo said:


> Oh man, getting excited, Check just cleared.



You're almost home free.  I had my check clear last week, and my DRI account access went POOF too.  Today, I received the fully endorsed release form for my records.  Going to go in the safe with my car title, deeds, etc.

Mission accomplished!  :whoopie:


----------



## Sharhu

We have have also successfully deeded back our Polo Tower 2 bedroom wk 43 timeshare.  Paperwork sent on 9/2, check cashed 9/14.  I was told by phone today that the deed was recorded 9/18 and they will be emailing me a copy.  Tried to sign in and no access/no account.  That was short and easy.  Thank You TUG.

We have enjoyed staying at Polo but with maintenance fees rising, we are both retired this year and now spend a lot of time camping with the big 5th wheel we bought a couple years ago instead.  We still have our Jockey Club 1 bedroom which we really love as we are fortunate to have a penthouse overlooking the fountains so we will still be in Las Vegas every year.  Now if only there was an easy way to  get rid of my Legacy Resort Brigantine timeshare......


----------



## farmgirl56

I just started the process, sent my initial email and have already received the automated reply. Hope this works for me, too.


----------



## silviaq

*former goldkey properties*

I inquired about possible deedback of Oceanaire in Virginia Beach.  Below is reply, so there may be hope next year...

"Thank you for your patience.
I have looked further into your request.

It does appear at this time we are not accepting this property back for our deedback program. I cannot guarantee that this property will be added in the near future.

But please feel free to submit a new request at the start of the new year. We do not have an exact schedule of when or if any changes will be occurring on properties they will accept for such program. "


----------



## marg2

I was hoping when I came on here today, it was to tell you all that my online account has finally been closed, but it is not the case. So I won't consider myself free until I can no longer log into the DRI site.

I contacted DRI on September 21 to ask how long it would take for them to close my account online. It's almost 3 months now that my Warranty deed has been with the recorders office in Cococino County. They replied saying that they have contacted the cancellation department about it. Then 4 days later, on Sept 25, they emailed me back saying that my account has been officially cancelled from their system and that it would take up to a week for it to be reflected online. That's now 3 weeks ago, and I still have an account online   I'll give it another week....then send an other email in. Sooooo frustrating


----------



## farmgirl56

It's been a week since I sent my initial email and received the automated response that I would be contacted within 1-2 business days. I sent a second email following up after three days, still no response. Just called Financial Services and spoke with a very nice lady, but the best she could do is send another email on my behalf. I couldn't be cc-ed on the email, nor sent the message that she sends to Inventory Takeback because it's different internal department. When I asked if I could be transferred because she didn't have any information for me, she said they didn't have a transfer line. So I have no way of knowing if an email will even be sent, but I'm still hopeful that something good will happen.


----------



## smsunder

I found this thread searching for a way to surrender our deeded property with DRI.  I followed the steps from the 1st post submitting to DRI via email with the pertinent information and documentation on Saturday, October 17th and received the automated response with ticket # stating a rep would be calling in 1-2 days.

I called Monday, October 19 to confirm receipt of my email request but was sent to voicemail.  I called back today, October 20 and spoke with Joanne who stated responses are now 1-2 weeks via email due to the volume of surrender requests.  

Status:  waiting game not knowing if surrender will be accepted for Kaanapali Beach Club in Maui, HI....


----------



## donnsuz

*What about a partial deed back?*

I'm weighing the pros and cons of deeding back part of our DRI points. We're still using them and really enjoy the vacations but the nearly $8000/year MF are getting pretty tough to deal with. Not sure being Platinum is worth it. We have 50,000 points but they're under five different contracts. Does anyone know if you have to deed back all of your points or could we deed back just a couple of our contracts so that our MF are reduced?


----------



## TUGBrian

dont see why not, email them and ask =)


----------



## harveyhaddixfan

So far the best thing about DRI buying out Gold Key is they started taking back weeks and one of mine is gone! 

I really like this resort but have decided to go a different time of year and this week didn't trade well so I bought an RCI points unit here before the buy out so I'm still locked into that! And the $40 home resort exchanges is pretty nice!


----------



## riverdees05

Sent in a request for deedback on 10-12, will post when I hear something.


----------



## jeffox

*Thank you DRI*

It took about a month from the initial e-mail response to get the packet from DRI with the transfer papers. I know they have been received because the check has cleared. Will I notified officially or is there somewhere to check online that the deed has been recorded? Enjoyed my time using my unit, but I'm glad I don't have a MF due in a couple months.


----------



## icroyals

I also sent a request today to give back my 3 BDR lockout at Cypress Pointe Grand Villas. Received the standard automated response. I'm very much hoping that they are taking back at this resort. I'll keep updating.

Many thanks to the OP for making me aware of this.


----------



## farmgirl56

*Process is moving forward!*

Just received this email:

"I have received your request and am processing your paperwork.  I will submit
it for approval and once I receive it back I will mail the paperwork with
instructions to you.  Please allow up to 2 weeks."

It has been exactly 2 weeks since my initial email starting this process. I'm so excited that things are moving forward. New game plan, just be patient!


----------



## smsunder

farmgirl56 said:


> Just received this email:
> 
> "I have received your request and am processing your paperwork.  I will submit
> it for approval and once I receive it back I will mail the paperwork with
> instructions to you.  Please allow up to 2 weeks."
> 
> It has been exactly 2 weeks since my initial email starting this process. I'm so excited that things are moving forward. New game plan, just be patient!



We submitted our original request on October 18th receiving the default response.  I followed up with a second email and received our approval email today...1 week later!

We're moving forward....

"I have requested the documentation to begin your surrender process.  Please expect to receive your surrender documents within two weeks."

Thank you.

Deborah Moncada | Financial Services Title & Recording Department | Diamond Resorts International® | Tel: 877.497.7521 | Fax: 702.240.0638

Vacations for Life® | Stay Vacationed.


----------



## Petey

*just wondering... wwyd*

If you were a new DRI Silver member getting 36,000 points annually and paid $3,100 in MF's last year... would you look to get rid of this time share? is it worth keeping?


----------



## riverdees05

What email address do you use for the follow-up?


----------



## farmgirl56

riverdees05 said:


> What email address do you use for the follow-up?



I used: LossMitigation@diamondresorts.com

It took 2 weeks, but they finally responded.


----------



## TUGBrian

Petey said:


> If you were a new DRI Silver member getting 36,000 points annually and paid $3,100 in MF's last year... would you look to get rid of this time share? is it worth keeping?



it has no resale value, but if you find value in the ownership you should of course keep it.


----------



## donnsuz

*It depends*



Petey said:


> If you were a new DRI Silver member getting 36,000 points annually and paid $3,100 in MF's last year... would you look to get rid of this time share? is it worth keeping?



I'm in the same boat, sorta. I have 50,000 points which makes me platinum but my MF is $7800. Trying to decide if platinum is worth it or get rid of some of the points to lower costs. 

In your case, it all depends IMHO, that if you get enough time off and have the funds to pay the MF, $3100 can be doable. You can get quite a bit of timeshare time with 36,000 points. I love the trips we have gone on and really enjoy the timeshare units vs. staying in a hotel room. If, on the other hand, the $3100 is pinching your finances too tight or you're putting that MF bill on a credit card and paying a bunch of interest, you might have second thoughts.


----------



## riverdees05

Sent in a request for deedback on 10-12, will post when I hear something.

Got email today that they will take our two deeded weeks at Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort.


----------



## silly_stitcher

Again, thanks OP!  To follow up on my 9/15 post, we got our papers in early October, we sent it in 10/6, and as of today, our website log-in no longer works.


----------



## RSWofford

*Email sent.*

We sent our request last night, so we're really hoping this works. Man, vacation planning is supposed to be fun.


----------



## dougp26364

Our initial e-mail request was sent on 8/31. On 9/2 they agreed to take back both our Polo Towers units. 3 week later I sent a follow up E-mail because I had heard nothing from them. They said it would take 30 to 45 days to get the paperwork together. Since then it's been dead air. I sent another follow up e-mail but, nothing so far. 

Several years ago I had an agreement with DRI to take back our timeshares. They reniged on their end of the deal at that time. I wouldn't surprise me if that happened again. The difference this time is that I have no intention of paying the 2016 MF's. One way or another, they'll get the weeks back. I think it would be easier for them to have me pay the transfer fee's vs their going through the expense of foreclosure.


----------



## fluke

dougp26364 said:


> Our initial e-mail request was sent on 8/31. On 9/2 they agreed to take back both our Polo Towers units. 3 week later I sent a follow up E-mail because I had heard nothing from them. They said it would take 30 to 45 days to get the paperwork together. Since then it's been dead air. I sent another follow up e-mail but, nothing so far.
> 
> Several years ago I had an agreement with DRI to take back our timeshares. They reniged on their end of the deal at that time. I wouldn't surprise me if that happened again. The difference this time is that I have no intention of paying the 2016 MF's. One way or another, they'll get the weeks back. I think it would be easier for them to have me pay the transfer fee's vs their going through the expense of foreclosure.



Doug, they took back my deed at polo towers and it took nearly 2 months for the transaction to complete.  The points I turned in took only 2-3 weeks.


----------



## dougp26364

fluke said:


> Doug, they took back my deed at polo towers and it took nearly 2 months for the transaction to complete.  The points I turned in took only 2-3 weeks.



Good to know. When they said 45 days to get the documents to send back I was hoping I would see the documents by 45 days. As it is it's been 2 months today from my initial E-mail and I've recieved nothing from them to sign and send back.


----------



## Michael1991

dougp26364 said:


> ... I have no intention of paying the 2016 MF's. One way or another, they'll get the weeks back.



Doug, 

Many people say that if an owner defaults on their MF that Diamond will sell the account to a collection agency and will damage the owner's credit score. Do you believe otherwise? Or are you not bothered if this were to happen?

I've learned a tremendous amount about Diamond and timeshare from your posts over the years, and I've enjoyed your photo gallerias. I'm sorry you are leaving, but I 100% understand why.


----------



## jsbrownieb

*We'll see how it goes*

Emailed lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com today on deeded annual week at Sedona Los Abrigados. 
Got an autoreply with ticket number right away.
Getting near end of year so we'll see if they're still taking them.


----------



## riverdees05

The two deeded units that I am trying to deedback, I had already reserved 2016 weeks and deposited with II. I got a bill in the mail for the difference between my prepayment of fees and the actual fees, so I paid those additional fees online.  Also the County bills separate their Property Taxes and I had received the 2016 bill, so since I have use of 2016 weeks via II, I went ahead and paid those taxes online, too.  I should be in good shape when I get the paperwork from DRI.


----------



## farmgirl56

I received my paperwork for the Mutual Release Agreement this weekend and sent it and a check off today. Hopefully my MGV timeshare experience will be finished by the end of the year and I can always visit any of the resorts as an "un-owner" and book on Expedia. Best of both worlds!


----------



## TUGBrian

so glad this is still going!

it really rips my guts out every time we hear from an owner who paid an upfront fee company to "get rid of" their DRI timeshare.

it appears the "relief" companies are pushing hard to target diamond owners since they know they can turn them back in for a small fee, and keep the huge upfront fee the owners pay them!

never underestimate the willingness of folks in this industry to try to rip you off!


----------



## dougp26364

I wish I was able to post positive results but, I sent the original E-mail on 8/31. I recieved an E-mail from DRI stating our Polo Towers weeks would be accepted. Since that time it's been essentially dead air. I've sent a total of 3 follow up E-mails requesting an update. They replied to only one saying it takes between 30 and 45 day to prepare the titles. 

I'm still hopefull they'll send me the required paperwork but I'm becoming more doubtful as the end of the year approaches and the time between their E-mail acceptance and fullfilment becomes longer. If we are not able to complete the transaction, this will mark the second time we've come to an agreement in principle with DRI to take back our weeks and the second time DRI has failed to uphold their end of the bargain.


----------



## Sharhu

Doug. We waited several weeks to receive our paperwork to complete after receiving the email that they agreed to take back our Polo Towers week. Finally I called the number listed in original letter agreeing to take back. I think it was a Joanne I spoke with but I'm not sure. She was very nice and checked and said it had been mailed out several weeks prior. Since we had never received it she emailed us the documents to complete and have notarized and even changed the date the documents were due (original docs stated a due by date 30 days from their mail date).


----------



## dougp26364

Sharhu said:


> Doug. We waited several weeks to receive our paperwork to complete after receiving the email that they agreed to take back our Polo Towers week. Finally I called the number listed in original letter agreeing to take back. I think it was a Joanne I spoke with but I'm not sure. She was very nice and checked and said it had been mailed out several weeks prior. Since we had never received it she emailed us the documents to complete and have notarized and even changed the date the documents were due (original docs stated a due by date 30 days from their mail date).



I've called and was unable to speak to anyone. I had to leave a message. I've E-mailed them several times with no response. It's now been over 2 months since they offered and I accepted to deed back the weeks. For me, this is typical the typical DRI BS I've come to expect as far as customer service.


----------



## jsbrownieb

*Heard back today*

This is the response I got today 11/09:

I have researched into your request, currently, we are not accepting
properties back from  Los Abrigados Resort and Spa.

Thank you and have a good day.​
My request included: "I'm afraid once again my health prevents us from traveling. We're also now caring for two elderly relatives a brother age 77 and my mother age 92 and just can't afford the maintenance fees anymore, let alone make any kind of travel plans in advance."

Haven't used it or traded a week in 5 years. New annual maint is $963



jsbrownieb said:


> Emailed lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com today on deeded annual week at Sedona Los Abrigados.
> Got an autoreply with ticket number right away.
> Getting near end of year so we'll see if they're still taking them.


----------



## TUGBrian

ugh...id keep sending the email over and over.

or maybe they are starting to thin out what they are accepting due to so many giving back already!


also post your situation here...explain that you have attempted to use their legitimate deedback policy and have been denied:

https://www.facebook.com/DiamondResortsInternational/?fref=nf


----------



## TUGBrian

and while you are at it, here is the los abrigados facebook page too!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Los-Abrigados-Resort-Spa/113221722051037?fref=ts


----------



## dougp26364

I finally received a response. The person handling my request is no longer with DRI. To date they have been unable to locate our deeds. One week I know has a deed and I'm nearly 100 % certain I have the paperwork in my files. The second was an upgrade from a suites to villas unit. The salesman to,d us not to worry about the closing costs since it was an upgrade. I never received a deed. I recall contacting DRI and was told not to worry about it. Since it wasn't a problem using our week, I followed their advice and didn't worry about it. Once again listening to a timeshare company appears to be biting me in the butt. 

So, here's a question. If there are no deeds to my "deeded" weeks, do I even own them? Can they foreclose on a deeded week if DRI never properly transferred the deed into our name? I don't think I like this rabbit hole we appear to have fallen into.


----------



## pedro47

Is this possible? Doug, can you asked for a copy of the deed from the court house?


----------



## artringwald

dougp26364 said:


> I finally received a response. The person handling my request is no longer with DRI. To date they have been unable to locate our deeds. One week I know has a deed and I'm nearly 100 % certain I have the paperwork in my files. The second was an upgrade from a suites to villas unit. The salesman to,d us not to worry about the closing costs since it was an upgrade. I never received a deed. I recall contacting DRI and was told not to worry about it. Since it wasn't a problem using our week, I followed their advice and didn't worry about it. Once again listening to a timeshare company appears to be biting me in the butt.
> 
> So, here's a question. If there are no deeds to my "deeded" weeks, do I even own them? Can they foreclose on a deeded week if DRI never properly transferred the deed into our name? I don't think I like this rabbit hole we appear to have fallen into.



Most states let you search for deeds online. You may have to use different search criteria, the property name, you last name, etc. If you can locate the deed online, you may also be able to order a copy online and download it at a minimal cost.


----------



## dougp26364

artringwald said:


> Most states let you search for deeds online. You may have to use different search criteria, the property name, you last name, etc. If you can locate the deed online, you may also be able to order a copy online and download it at a minimal cost.



I did an online search using Clark County's site. I can't locate an recorded deed in our name. 

I found the one Grant Deed I knew I had along with the title insurance documents. I've sent them the information from that Grant Deed. We'll see what happens. My bet is they never recorded the deeds appropriately. Which begs the question, where these weeks ever mine or did the deeds remain in DRI's name? If that's the case, is DRI the legitimate owner of these weeks? If DRI is the recorded owner, can I just stop paying MF's on weeks I don't own?

What I fear is that I'll need to get a property lawyer involved to find out what my legal rights may be, which could make this a much more expensive problem all the way around unless I can get some sort of relief from DRI for their mistakes in completing the transaction.


----------



## dude-luv

*Does US Notarization bypass authentication requirements?*

The process has started and I expect to receive the surrender package within a few weeks.  Reading the thread, it seems as if Canadians not only are required to have their documents notarized but also 'authenticated.' As a Canadian, can I cross over the border and have the notarization process completed by a US notary (and therefore bypass the 'authentication' requirement)?  Note that 'authentification' is done through the Canadian government and takes time.


----------



## pedro47

dougp26364 said:


> I did an online search using Clark County's site. I can't locate an recorded deed in our name.
> 
> I found the one Grant Deed I knew I had along with the title insurance documents. I've sent them the information from that Grant Deed. We'll see what happens. My bet is they never recorded the deeds appropriately. Which begs the question, where these weeks ever mine or did the deeds remain in DRI's name? If that's the case, is DRI the legitimate owner of these weeks? If DRI is the recorded owner, can I just stop paying MF's on weeks I don't own?
> 
> What I fear is that I'll need to get a property lawyer involved to find out what my legal rights may be, which could make this a much more expensive problem all the way around unless I can get some sort of relief from DRI for their mistakes in completing the transaction.



Doug, did you search under the following information?
Clark County's
Name: Polo Towers Masters
Tax District...470
Acct #: 114645


----------



## kalima

*Notary*



dude-luv said:


> The process has started and I expect to receive the surrender package within a few weeks.  Reading the thread, it seems as if Canadians not only are required to have their documents notarized but also 'authenticated.' As a Canadian, can I cross over the border and have the notarization process completed by a US notary (and therefore bypass the 'authentication' requirement)?  Note that 'authentification' is done through the Canadian government and takes time.



When I bought my resale Hawaii unit I had to get paperwork notarized by a Notary that was recognized by the US Consulate. I did NOT need to go to the States to do this. You can phone some local notaries and ask if they are recognized by the US Consulate. That was my experience buying anyway


----------



## dougp26364

pedro47 said:


> Doug, did you search under the following information?
> Clark County's
> Name: Polo Towers Masters
> Tax District...470
> Acct #: 114645


 I have now. No help. What's weird is I have one Grant Deed in my possession. The other unit I know I never received a copy of the deed (I keep all my deeds in a file cabinet and know where they are). My bad for never following up on the one I don't have.  

However, having the one in hand and having sent photo's of it to loss mitigation I would expect to have the one unit out of my possession in the near future. How the second unit needs to be handled with no deed in my name is another issue. I do have a copy of the original sales contract but that's about as far as it goes.


----------



## dougp26364

Loss mitigation said they were putting our case on a priority basis as it's taken so long already. Hopefully this can be concluded by the end of the year. They also mentioned there has been a lot of turnover in this department.


----------



## gsagan02

*Finalized?*

Our check was cashed by Diamond and we don't seem to be in the system anymore. Hope this is final!! So you all that have done the paperwork. Hang in there.


----------



## riverdees05

Got email on 10-30 that they would take our weeks, but still waiting for the paperwork.  Sent an email earlier in the week asking for an update.


----------



## vacationtime1

dougp26364 said:


> I did an online search using Clark County's site. I can't locate an recorded deed in our name.
> 
> I found the one Grant Deed I knew I had *along with the title insurance documents*. I've sent them the information from that Grant Deed. We'll see what happens. My bet is they never recorded the deeds appropriately. Which begs the question, where these weeks ever mine or did the deeds remain in DRI's name? If that's the case, is DRI the legitimate owner of these weeks? If DRI is the recorded owner, can I just stop paying MF's on weeks I don't own?
> 
> What I fear is that I'll need to get a property lawyer involved to find out what my legal rights may be, which could make this a much more expensive problem all the way around unless I can get some sort of relief from DRI for their mistakes in completing the transaction.



Do your records show that you paid for title insurance on the upgrade transaction?  If you did, contact the title insurance company and let them deal with it; that's what title insurance is for.


----------



## gand

Does this buy back also apply to Los Abrigados units not owned by DRI?


----------



## TUGBrian

not sure, but if its not a DRI property...i doubt they would take it back.

the only cost involved to find out is an email, id give that a shot.


----------



## Michael1991

gand said:


> Does this buy back also apply to Los Abrigados units not owned by DRI?



DRI is taking back fixed week deeds at resorts that it manages. So long as your MF are up to date I think they will take it.


----------



## Lydlady

gand said:


> Does this buy back also apply to Los Abrigados units not owned by DRI?



Yes. We had bought a Los Abrigados unit through ILX many years ago. I was able to deed-back the week to DRI.


----------



## sjudge

Anyone know if they are taking back points bought in the Hawaii collection?


----------



## TUGBrian

email them and ask, nothing really to lose!


----------



## dougp26364

We received the paperwork to give back the Suites at PoloTowers week that we were issued a deed. In the end I had to send them photo's of the deed and then they were able to locate it. 

As to the Villa's week, we were never issued a deed and I find no record of our paying closing costs. That week was a "trade in" upgrade from another Suites at PoloTowers week. That week remains in limbo. At the moment I'm in doubt that the take back offer from DRI can be completed before the end of the year.


----------



## Michael1991

sjudge said:


> Anyone know if they are taking back points bought in the Hawaii collection?



Definitely, yes! They are very short on Hawaii inventory.


----------



## farmgirl56

*Check Cleared and no acct access on website*

An update on my inventory takeback. As of today, my check cleared the bank and I no longer have access to my account on the Diamond Resorts website. I sent an email requesting written confirmation that my account is closed, but all things are pointing that I am free and clear of Diamond Resorts.

Has anyone received any other confirmation of a closed account other than a cleared check and no website access?

Thank you TUG!!!!

And a huge thank you to Bill4728 for directing me to this thread in the first place!


----------



## chuck0799

*DRI is very slow in responding to deedback requests*

You need to be persistent with them -- it took them almost a month to get back to us and that was after several calls.  Cost for deedback is roughly $250 per contract.


----------



## WarHorse47

farmgirl56 said:


> An update on my inventory takeback. As of today, my check cleared the bank and I no longer have access to my account on the Diamond Resorts website. I sent an email requesting written confirmation that my account is closed, but all things are pointing that I am free and clear of Diamond Resorts.
> 
> Has anyone received any other confirmation of a closed account other than a cleared check and no website access?
> 
> Thank you TUG!!!!
> 
> And a huge thank you to Bill4728 for directing me to this thread in the first place!


Yes.  I sent them an e-mail requesting confirmation on our deedback.  They responded with a scanned copy of the recorded Warranty Deed filed with the county.

--Tom


----------



## TUGBrian

love to hear this is still successful!


----------



## dougp26364

Interesting factoid:

Because f my undying trust in timeshare business types, I sent the paperwork from the one deeded week in express mail BUT, when they looked up the address to confirm it as accurate for the shipping label, it wasn't EXACTLY accurate. The zip code is off by one number. The postage paid envelope has the zip code as 891*9*5. The correct zip code according to the post office is 891*3*5.  
I don't know that it would make a lot of difference as I suspect the post office would still get the postage paid envelope to the correct location, but I do suspect it could delay things a bit. 
The reality is it wouldn't make sense for it to be intentional as aquiring inventory on the cheap to resell at retail pricing is good business. It just goes to show the necessity to verify, check and confirm accuracy.


----------



## dougp26364

The points for our Suite's week have been deducted from our online account. The MF continues to show due and THE Club dues are the same as before.


----------



## TimeSlider

Unfortunately, no luck with Varsity Clubs of America - South Bend.  Tried twice (once just a courteous generic email, the second a few weeks later with more of a plea based on our changing financial situation.)  Rejected both times.

If anyone has had a different result with the VCoA - SB, I'd love to know about it!

Thanks.


----------



## smsunder

smsunder said:


> I found this thread searching for a way to surrender our deeded property with DRI.  I followed the steps from the 1st post submitting to DRI via email with the pertinent information and documentation on Saturday, October 17th and received the automated response with ticket # stating a rep would be calling in 1-2 days.
> 
> I called Monday, October 19 to confirm receipt of my email request but was sent to voicemail.  I called back today, October 20 and spoke with Joanne who stated responses are now 1-2 weeks via email due to the volume of surrender requests.
> 
> Status:  waiting game not knowing if surrender will be accepted for Kaanapali Beach Club in Maui, HI....



After today, Saturday, December 5th we finally received our Quick Claim documents to be notarized with return in the postage paid envelope to DRI.  We are on our way to divesting ourselves from DRI.


----------



## riverdees05

Loss mitigation - who is a good contact person and phone number?  I have emailed a couple of times with no response, even though they said they would take our units.  Would like to talk with a person to find out the story.


----------



## Ellsworth007

Hi, new to the site as of Dec 13 2015. I have come across time share content and valuable information before on this site. My husband and I have time shares on the island of St. Martin. One purchased 1998 at flamingo beach resort. The resort has changed hands a few times.  Oh, it's a Fixed unit in September. When DRI offered us to switch to points, we didn't take it. Fast forward years later we no longer have a  copy of the contract.  Over the years I looked for solutions to sell or get out of the time share.... many which are suggested found here. We did get a letter from DRI with an attached form to complete and return to terminate the contract/lease. They asked us to send in $250.00 by January 9th 2016 and they would return the notarized termination. I did have our signatures notarized and sent everything certified. I'm not sure if I will have to pay 2016 fees.   


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## riverdees05

I called Friday and they said they would resend  the papers, will see what happens.


----------



## Ellsworth007

Did you get the original documents via e-mail? The documents appear authentic. Based on what I've read, they will process and terminate from here. Good luck to us! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellsworth007

riperoo said:


> Oh man, getting excited, Check just cleared.




Did every thing work out? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marg2

Hi dude-luv,

I think it depends on where you are in Canada. I had mine authenticated within 1 hour, doing it in Toronto. They just did it right there and then. Someone I know who lives in Victoria, had to mail hers in. I suppose you could cross the border and have it done, not sure. It's all about authenticating the notary, really




dude-luv said:


> The process has started and I expect to receive the surrender package within a few weeks.  Reading the thread, it seems as if Canadians not only are required to have their documents notarized but also 'authenticated.' As a Canadian, can I cross over the border and have the notarization process completed by a US notary (and therefore bypass the 'authentication' requirement)?  Note that 'authentification' is done through the Canadian government and takes time.


----------



## marg2

Well, glad to see this post is still going strong and DRI is still accepting surrender of deeds.

It's a done deal for me now, yay!!

Here's my timeline, again, for those interested in how long it could take to wrap it all up:

mid June: sent email in to Loss Mitigation, they called the next day saying I was approved, and sent the forms to me within 2 weeks.
July 7: sent signed Warranty Deed back to DRI. They received it July 10th.
July 26: checked DRI site. Still have an account. Sent DRI an email asking if they received my papers and if there is anything else they need to proceed with the voluntary surrender.
July 27: got an email back from DRI with a scan of the recorded Warranty Deed with the county office. This means the transfer had taken place. 
August 17: checked DRI site again. Still had an account.
September 21: emailed DRI person I was dealing with to ask why I still had an online account. She called the cancellation department and they said that they would have the account closed within 2 weeks. But I checked off and on for the next 2 months and still had an account online.
December 18: today I checked and I no longer have an account online. It says:  "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied."

So, that's it folks. I hope anyone here still in the process is successful in deeding back theirs. Thanks again to everyone here for the advice and especially to TUGBrian for originally posting about the Voluntary Surrender DRI was doing.

 :whoopie:


----------



## BellaHouston

*Slightly different get out*

We recently attended an on-site DRI presentation where the rep told us of a new initiative where we could buy a minimum 2,000 points for £2,500 to add to our existing 5,000 pts.
 The next step would be to pay the following year's fee and opt out. OK, so that's £2,500 plus an extra £340 MF per year for two years and an admin fee of some £125. 3,300 pounds on top of the existing £855 per year MF.
 Oh, how I wish we'd found your forum before going on holiday.


----------



## friedshrimp

I've never seen people get so excited over getting rid of their timeshare.


----------



## Michael1991

BellaHouston said:


> We recently attended an on-site DRI presentation where the rep told us of a new initiative where we could buy a minimum 2,000 points for £2,500 to add to our existing 5,000 pts.
> The next step would be to pay the following year's fee and opt out. OK, so that's £2,500 plus an extra £340 MF per year for two years and an admin fee of some £125. 3,300 pounds on top of the existing £855 per year MF.
> Oh, how I wish we'd found your forum before going on holiday.



The sales guy lied. You can do this anytime without buying the 2,000 points. That is, for EU Collection points, you may opt out by paying two years  management fees, no additional purchase required. And the voluntary surrender program discussed in this thread does not extend to EU points.


----------



## BellaHouston

Thank you, Michael.
Cancelling payment now.


----------



## TUGBrian

always be skeptical of what a salesman says while trying to get you to spend money =)


----------



## friedshrimp

TUGBrian said:


> always be skeptical of what a salesman says while trying to get you to spend money =)



Any salesman!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

TUGBrian said:


> always be skeptical of what a salesman says while trying to get you to spend money =)





friedshrimp said:


> Any salesman!



Why limit it to sales people?  Always be skeptical of anyone who is trying to get you to do something that is in their interest.  

Particularly during election years. :ignore:


----------



## dougp26364

We received our deed back contract option for our Villa's unit a couple of days before Christmas. By the end of the year we'll be DRI free with yearly savings amounting to >$3,100/year in MF's and THE Club dues. Those fee's were associated with a 2 bedroom Suite's at Polo Towers, a 2 bedroom Villa's at Polo Towers and THE Club dues for DRI's internal exchange system. 

It's not as if we didn't like THE Club, DRI resorts or the flexibility. It's more that MF's for timeshares are, in our opinion, out of control. At this point the fee's were becoming difficult factor into our yearly budget. Looking forward to retirement and the historical increases we've seen over the years, there was no way we'd be able to budget future fee's into our retirement plans.

For us, timeshare management companies have managed to price us out of the business. Which amazes me because, while we're not independently wealthy, we're not exactly at the bottom of the middle income bracket. Based on the typical increase seen in wages over the last 20 years compared to historical increases seen in MF's, I wonder where the industry will be in another 20 years. The one thing I know is our plans to utilize timeshare for travel opportunities upon retirement are out the window. We'd never be able to afford the portfolio we had built.


----------



## pedro47

Doug26364, We are in the process of following you and so many others on this web site. We will keep our Marriott fixed week @ the Manor Club and explore their points system.

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you & family. I have truly enjoyed all of your time share slide shows.


----------



## AmexBlack

*HOA Dues Out of Control*

I would have done a deed back a long time ago, but the only thing holding me back is the Kaanapali Beach Vacation Club.  If they didn't have that property, I would have long time given up my Diamond Resorts timeshares.  The dues are way out of control.  The benefits have gone down the hill.  

1) There use to be free upgrades for Platinum

2) They expanded to more properties, but the quality does not match the increase in HOA fees.

3) Club dues have gotten out of control.

Other timeshare properties have had limited HOA increases and cost control management.


----------



## LaLaLand

*Thankful and cringing...*

We just returned from our yearly Christmas trip to Cabo Azul...aside from last year due to hurricane Odile.  We avoid the "owner update" presentations because we know/believe them to be just sales pitches.  This time seemed to be presented differently...as a short 55 minute update on what's new at the resort since the hurricane.

Big mistake.  Apparently, all the BS we were sold (for $20,000) when Diamond first took over Cabo Azul is not really the case any longer.  I have five separate MGV contracts purchased separately from the secondary market, and at the time right before the change, we were sold that adding 5k Diamond Club points (for the $20k) would convert all of our MGV points to Diamond, yearly.  Sounds great, right?  All are now legit, and we are Gold, and awesome!

Except that is not the case.  Those points were apparently "converted" but not "upgraded."  So they renew yearly, at a Diamond point level (some thousands of amount of points vs the hundreds for MGV), but that they are still MGV points and we are liable to MGV if they go bankrupt (again?), and levy some special assessment.  Great.  But we can get this special, one-time opportunity, since we haven't done the presentation again since then.  For $11k we will be all set!  But wait, you have to pay your MGV MF in advance (due to the way MGV gives points and bills MF over 8 quarters after giving the points?).  For another $5k.  Nope.  Then the hard sell.  Then the "closer" who will let us lock in that "special" pricing for 18 months.  SO was so angry by that point that we just walked out.  Second day of our trip, which was pretty much effectively ruined by this whole situation.

Came home, found this forum and thread via searching, and have sent the email off to Loss Mitigation today.  Cancelled all 2016 MF payments.  We'll eat the $20k that apparently did nothing for our MGV points and chalk it up to an expensive lesson learned.

Really appreciate all of the information and input from users on this thread!


----------



## skimeup

*No more DRI takebacks of Los Abrigados*

First I got a message saying they would take it back but heard nothing.  Wrote back with an assigned number and they said they were busy and would get back to me.  Finally wrote to tell me that I wasn't eligible - that it was somehow a mistake - they were not taking any Los Ab back after September 1.  Guess I should have jumped on it earlier but I was worried about my renters in October.

I opted out of buying points but my bill may now have them listed as it went from $940.61 last year to $1292.04 this year.  In any case, I will just hope for an offer of a $500 buyout....


----------



## icroyals

*Looks like I'm free and clear*

And just in time so that I don't have to pay the 2016 Maintenance Fees.  

My check was deposited a few days ago, and today my access to the DRI site is blocked with a message "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied." The process took 2 months for me. Best of luck to anyone starting or involved in the process.

Thank you to everyone who contributed to this thread. And a HUGE Thank you to TUGBrian for the OP. Happy New Year!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

keep posting these success stories, we still get people that email us every week asking how they can get out of their DRI ownership...the more popular the thread is the more folks who will find it on google searches!


----------



## gladtobeout

*DRI will take my points*

Paperwork came, will sign fast and mail back with $$$. Finally free of this, I hope. I only was made aware 2 months ago about this way to exit my timeshare. I am soooooo very glad I found this, I have tried for years and years to exit my timeshare problem, only to be scammed by very slick folks. Thanks again for the thread and the info.


----------



## bogey21

This must be working out well for DRI.  They keep taking back Ownership Interests.

George


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

bogey21 said:


> This must be working out well for DRI.  They keep taking back Ownership Interests.
> 
> George



Of course it's working out well.  The stuff they get for free they can sell for $30k - $100k, whereas actually acquiring new real estate would  cost them about 50% of the sales price.

So this is a win-win.  Disgruntled owners have a way to get out of ownership; DRI gets an inventory that generates more profit than new real estate.


----------



## nuwermj

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> So this is a win-win.  Disgruntled owners have a way to get out of ownership; DRI gets an inventory that generates more profit than new real estate.



Although I agree that Diamond's surrender program should be good for the company, it seems that many of Diamond's institutional and hedge fund investors don't agree. It was pointed out in an open letter last October that Diamond's shares "trade at a material discount to its peer group, which includes Marriott Vacations and Wyndham Worldwide, as well as sell-side analyst price targets of over $40 per share." Diamond's shares are currently trading around $25.

The open letter specifically notes sentiments that continue "to question the Company's inventory recapture and asset-light model." I haven't found the reasons for this concern -- maybe it is unfounded -- but it appears to be wide-spread enough to devalue the company by 40 to 50 percent. 

Whatever the reasons for such concern over Diamond's inventory recapture and asset-light model, perhaps it is shared by the other major timeshare companies. Marriott, Wyndham and Interval continue to rely on a combination of inventory recapture and developing new real estate.


----------



## dougp26364

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Of course it's working out well.  The stuff they get for free they can sell for $30k - $100k, whereas actually acquiring new real estate would  cost them about 50% of the sales price.
> 
> So this is a win-win.  Disgruntled owners have a way to get out of ownership; DRI gets an inventory that generates more profit than new real estate.



You bet it's working out great for DRI. Our "buy-in" cost per point was $1.28/point for two 2 bedroom units at Polo Towers (1 Villa's and 1 Suite's). Last I knew they were selling points for over $5/point. They'll take the two units we gave them back, and paid them $500 to process the deeds, and resell those same points at a resort long since sold out for over $132,500!

Imagine reselling a resort week for a 500% markup and you haven't invested a single dime in the property that hasn't been paid for by the property owners. Sounds like a great racket so long as you have a market for the points you take back.


----------



## smsunder

smsunder said:


> After today, Saturday, December 5th we finally received our Quick Claim documents to be notarized with return in the postage paid envelope to DRI.  We are on our way to divesting ourselves from DRI.



As of December 31, 2015 our transfer fee check has cleared.  Now waiting for final release deed to be rid of DRI forever!


----------



## lleoni10

*Voluntary surrender*

Question.  Apologies if it is somewhere in this post but I am not too familiar with how exactly TUG works.  Tomorrow is the start of 2016 and my maintenance fees are due today.  I just came across the voluntary surrender and really want to consider this.  Fees have gone up so much since I purchased the TS and I just can't afford it anymore.  Do I have to pay the 2016 fees in order to surrender over my deed?  If so, does that mean I will be paying $2400 in MF plus the 250 surrender fee and then not be able to use the timeshare for 2016?  As much as I want to get rid of it, I also can't picture paying $2650 in order to get rid of it.  Should I wait to do this until after I use it? But then will I run the risk of them not doing this in the future and being stuck with it until I can sell it. 

I also originally purchased the deed and then they were turned into points so I could be a part of the club.  Any advice would be appreciated.

Right now I think I wont pay the MF and risk paying a late fee until I find out exactly what to do.


----------



## smsunder

lleoni10 said:


> Question.  Apologies if it is somewhere in this post but I am not too familiar with how exactly TUG works.  Tomorrow is the start of 2016 and my maintenance fees are due today.  I just came across the voluntary surrender and really want to consider this.  Fees have gone up so much since I purchased the TS and I just can't afford it anymore.  Do I have to pay the 2016 fees in order to surrender over my deed?  If so, does that mean I will be paying $2400 in MF plus the 250 surrender fee and then not be able to use the timeshare for 2016?  As much as I want to get rid of it, I also can't picture paying $2650 in order to get rid of it.  Should I wait to do this until after I use it? But then will I run the risk of them not doing this in the future and being stuck with it until I can sell it.
> 
> I also originally purchased the deed and then they were turned into points so I could be a part of the club.  Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Right now I think I wont pay the MF and risk paying a late fee until I find out exactly what to do.




It may be best to call to get your questions answered: Deborah Moncada | Financial Services Title & Recording Department | Diamond Resorts International® | Tel: 877.497.7521 | Fax: 702.240.0638


----------



## Ellsworth007

Ellsworth007 said:


> Hi, new to the site as of Dec 13 2015. I have come across time share content and valuable information before on this site. My husband and I have time shares on the island of St. Martin. One purchased 1998 at flamingo beach resort. The resort has changed hands a few times.  Oh, it's a Fixed unit in September. When DRI offered us to switch to points, we didn't take it. Fast forward years later we no longer have a  copy of the contract.  Over the years I looked for solutions to sell or get out of the time share.... many which are suggested found here. We did get a letter from DRI with an attached form to complete and return to terminate the contract/lease. They asked us to send in $250.00 by January 9th 2016 and they would return the notarized termination. I did have our signatures notarized and sent everything certified. I'm not sure if I will have to pay 2016 fees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Today I logged into our Diamond account. The message posted was there is no longer an account. I did it a few times to be sure. The check cleared on 12/30/15. We would have had a bill for $1,350.00 due first of January. We're done, just need to see if there is any documentation in the mail. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lleoni10

smsunder said:


> It may be best to call to get your questions answered: Deborah Moncada | Financial Services Title & Recording Department | Diamond Resorts International® | Tel: 877.497.7521 | Fax: 702.240.0638



Does she deal with voluntary surrender directly?  I assume I will not be able to reach her until Monday.  

Do  you think the questions I have will hurt my chances of being able to go through with the process?  

Unfortunately, this all comes down to poor timing and learning about this too late.  I really don't want to pay my yearly fees just because its January 1st and then not be able to at least use it for the year when its 2300 bucks.  I can't afford to just throw that money away.


----------



## smsunder

Best to call and ask.

We started our process a while back and the $250.00 check just cleared December 30 and was told when i called Dec 8 that I would not responsible for the 2016 MF as we were int eh volunteer surrender program.


----------



## Johnsorg

*Thank God for Tug*

I found this surrender program on TUG and no where else. I had recently attended an owners update in Powhatan Plantation and asked about an exit strategy. They said there was not one and tried to sell me more points. Once I found this thread, I followed the instructions and it took about three months for everything to clear. I had a deeded property and points. The points cleared quickly but the deeded property took 3 months. 

During my time with Diamond, I upgraded first to the point system and then to the club. I was told all of this would be rolled into one contract but it was not. I ended up having 4 contracts and I had to pay $250 for each contract, so they got me for an additional $750. However, it was worth it.


----------



## TUGBrian

so glad more and more owners are finding this thread every day to take advantage of this program!


----------



## kiml75

*Waiting on response from DRI*

2 days ago I sent an email to DRI loss mitigation. I received a response with a ticket number saying someone will be in touch with me in 1-2 business days. If I don't hear back from someone today, should I send another email? I tried to deedback my timeshare in December 2014 and was denied. I really need to get rid of this timeshare.


----------



## gladtobeout

lleoni10 said:


> Question.  Apologies if it is somewhere in this post but I am not too familiar with how exactly TUG works.  Tomorrow is the start of 2016 and my maintenance fees are due today.  I just came across the voluntary surrender and really want to consider this.  Fees have gone up so much since I purchased the TS and I just can't afford it anymore.  Do I have to pay the 2016 fees in order to surrender over my deed?  If so, does that mean I will be paying $2400 in MF plus the 250 surrender fee and then not be able to use the timeshare for 2016?  As much as I want to get rid of it, I also can't picture paying $2650 in order to get rid of it.  Should I wait to do this until after I use it? But then will I run the risk of them not doing this in the future and being stuck with it until I can sell it.
> 
> I also originally purchased the deed and then they were turned into points so I could be a part of the club.  Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Right now I think I wont pay the MF and risk paying a late fee until I find out exactly what to do.




Hope you can "surrender" what you have with DRI, but the 1st of the year has gone by.  We are in the pipe line, were told the docs had arrived, and things needed up to 6 weeks to finish.  Sooooo, go back to the first pages in this thread, do as instructed to send an email to: LossMitigation@diamondresorts.com . Do it TODAY to get in line as quick as you can. Make sure you include your customer number and all of your contract numbers, and that you are not able to pay for the MF for this year.   You should get a robot email back almost instantly with your special case number. DO NOT lose the number, you need it for all future contacts with DRI.  If you are not called in the time frame in the message, CALL 877.497.7521 and get a live person to talk to, you should talk to someone in "asset recovery".  But any live person will do. You need to be proactive and when you get your docs in the mail, scan them to .PDF format AND have paper copies made also. You can not be too safe. Double read the things that the notary signs, any goof up by the notary will stall the deal. All signatures must be EXACTLY as typed on the contract docs DRI will send 
to you.  Do not waste any time, this window could close at any time. Very best of luck!


----------



## dougp26364

One of the qualifiers is that all fees must be current. Fees were do Jan 1.  It wouldn't surprise me that they'll require 2016 dues/fees be paid if the paperwork is signed and mailed after January 1st.


----------



## curly buffalo

*Diamond deedbacks*

We had a Copper 1 week unit with Premier Vacation Club, which was bought by Diamond.

When reviewing a TUG post. I saw the story about deedbacks and thought ,why not.

We had our unit paid off, and were current on maintenance fees.

We inquired about a deedback in April,2015, and it was completed by mid-July 2015.  Diamond did not notify us that the deedback was completed, so I inquired the end of October 2015, and received a prompt response. I then told them my online account was still open, and they closed it within a few days.

The suggestion I would make is that BEFORE the deedback is completed, scheduled all your weeks, points, etc., for use so you do not leave value in unused weeks and/or points in the account. 

THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, TUG !!!  Neither Premier nor Diamond met our expectations in terms of availability, quality, or service.

We have had much better experiences at Marriott and Hilton.


----------



## riperoo

So I started this process on 8/3, it is still dragging on, every time I contact Diamond they are saying the processing in slow at the county level. I was getting nervous around the end of the year if I was going to be on the hook for 2016 fees since I hadn't heard anything official back. Reached out to them again and this was the reply i just got back.

 "Please be advised that we have you signed deed and is currently in the process of cancelling the account upon successful execution with the county recorders office. Please disregard the 2016 invoice."

So, moving slow but moving. As of today my account is still open on line. I really hope this goes as planned.


----------



## riperoo

Ellsworth007 said:


> Did every thing work out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



See post above, still working on it, but it is looking positive at the moment.


----------



## lleoni10

*Another question*



curly buffalo said:


> We had a Copper 1 week unit with Premier Vacation Club, which was bought by Diamond.
> 
> When reviewing a TUG post. I saw the story about deedbacks and thought ,why not.
> 
> We had our unit paid off, and were current on maintenance fees.
> 
> We inquired about a deedback in April,2015, and it was completed by mid-July 2015.  Diamond did not notify us that the deedback was completed, so I inquired the end of October 2015, and received a prompt response. I then told them my online account was still open, and they closed it within a few days.
> 
> The suggestion I would make is that BEFORE the deedback is completed, scheduled all your weeks, points, etc., for use so you do not leave value in unused weeks and/or points in the account.
> 
> THANKS, THANKS, THANKS, TUG !!!  Neither Premier nor Diamond met our expectations in terms of availability, quality, or service.
> 
> We have had much better experiences at Marriott and Hilton.



So I did email loss mitigation and received my ticket number on Friday.  They said they would get back to me.  If they tell I need to pay my 2016 maintenance fees should I try to book vacations with my points?  Or will they be cancelled once I turn over my timeshare??


----------



## DONCOOK99

*Anyone successful with deedback?*

Lot of comments around Mar '15, but no follow up.  Any one aware of any success?
I purchased Diamond U S Club w/4500 pts.  Total pkg includes 8500 additional pts in Combination Pkg (from Wyndham  pts).  If I sell, deedback, etc will the combination pkg go away?  I essentially paid Diamond only for the 4500 Club pts.  Any one have any experience with this situation?


----------



## timesharejunkie4

lleoni10 said:


> So I did email loss mitigation and received my ticket number on Friday.  They said they would get back to me.  If they tell I need to pay my 2016 maintenance fees should I try to book vacations with my points?  Or will they be cancelled once I turn over my timeshare??


 
I had banked my 2015 week with II before I gave my week back and had no problems.


----------



## smsunder

smsunder said:


> Best to call and ask.
> 
> We started our process a while back and the $250.00 check just cleared December 30 and was told when i called Dec 8 that I would not responsible for the 2016 MF as we were int eh volunteer surrender program.



Update January 12, 2016
Called DRI as our transfer fee check had been posted where the deed has been recorded and our account with DRI will be closed by end of the month!


----------



## marg2

lleoni10 said:


> Question.  Do I have to pay the 2016 fees in order to surrender over my deed?  If so, does that mean I will be paying $2400 in MF plus the 250 surrender fee and then not be able to use the timeshare for 2016?  As much as I want to get rid of it, I also can't picture paying $2650 in order to get rid of it.  Should I wait to do this until after I use it? But then will I run the risk of them not doing this in the future and being stuck with it until I can sell it.



I think you'll have to pay your MF if you want to surrender this. Pay your MF, then send in  your request to surrender. When they say they accept your request and send you the documents, then do a trade with II. this is what I did. I booked something with II while the documents were on their way back to DRI.


----------



## riverdees05

Still working on mine from October.  I have called them twice and they said it is approved and they would email me the paperwork.  But it hasn't shown up.  Will call again this coming week and try to explain what has happened the lasts two times I called.  Don't understand!


----------



## oboenerd

*They won't ever call you or send you anything of their own accord...*

I called today b/c I sent in my paperwork in September and my check was cashed in November, so I figured that my timeshare was no longer mine, but wanted to confirm.  Turns out they keep the quitclaim deed and only send you an executed copy if you call and request it.  Incredible.

So know that (1) they do deedbacks, as others note here, and (2) if you want proof that you are off the hook, you need to call them and get them to send it to you (although I note that even this is questionable, given some of the other posts here).

So glad to be out from under this company.  I will count my loss as tuition for a valuable education.


----------



## smsunder

smsunder said:


> Update January 12, 2016
> Called DRI as our transfer fee check had been posted where the deed has been recorded and our account with DRI will be closed by end of the month!



As of today, January 26, 2016 we no longer are in the DRI timeshare game!  Our DRI account login page states: "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied"


----------



## StuckWithWyndham

My mom died from pancreatic cancer in September, and the DRI weeks is one of three timeshares she left us. My sisters are teachers, and I travel for work, so this lifestyle (specifically the annual dues & monthly fees) doesn't work for us. Thankful to find this post, and hoping it can help us. We sent our first email on January 5th, 2016, and received the ticket number. 

After no follow-up, I called on January 21, 2016, and was transferred all around. For anyone searching: the contact number 877-497-7521 (option 1 English & then 3) is direct for Loss mitigation. They are running 2 weeks behind in processing requests, I was told. I'm praying that means we'll get something in the mail in the next few days. 

Now, to find something similar for the Wyndham stuff she owned, too!

Thanks again for all of this info!!


----------



## donnaval

StuckWithWyndham - sorry about your mom.  I hope the Diamond giveback works for you.  Wyndham also has a giveback program called Ovation - there are a couple of threads on the program in the Wyndham forum.  Please read the info and get in touch with Wyndham to see what they might do for you.  I've succeeded in giving back my one Diamond resort and six Wyndham contracts - hope the programs will work as well for you.


----------



## Bill4728

StuckWithWyndham said:


> My mom died from pancreatic cancer in September, and the DRI weeks is one of three timeshares she left us. My sisters are teachers, and I travel for work, so this lifestyle (specifically the annual dues & monthly fees) doesn't work for us. Thankful to find this post, and hoping it can help us. We sent our first email on January 5th, 2016, and received the ticket number.
> 
> After no follow-up, I called on January 21, 2016, and was transferred all around. For anyone searching: the contact number 877-497-7521 (option 1 English & then 3) is direct for Loss mitigation. They are running 2 weeks behind in processing requests, I was told. I'm praying that means we'll get something in the mail in the next few days.
> 
> Now, to find something similar for the Wyndham stuff she owned, too!
> 
> Thanks again for all of this info!!



Sorry about your mom.


BUT  Since your mom is gone  that means the owner of the TS is gone.  You just have to write a letter to DRI and tell them that none of the heirs will accept ownership and that they (DRI) will have to accept ownership back.  This is not the same as a "deed back" since right now none of you are the owner of the TS.


----------



## dougp26364

donnaval said:


> StuckWithWyndham - sorry about your mom.  I hope the Diamond giveback works for you.  Wyndham also has a giveback program called Ovation - there are a couple of threads on the program in the Wyndham forum.  Please read the info and get in touch with Wyndham to see what they might do for you.  I've succeeded in giving back my one Diamond resort and six Wyndham contracts - hope the programs will work as well for you.



We had a great deal of difficulty with the Loss Mitigation unit. We started in August (I think) and didn't get the paperwork for our first deeded week until the first part December and for the second week until the last part of December. The second week was so late we barely got it delivered before the end of the year, which was important as I had no intention of paying fee's for 2016. 

We have maybe a dozen e-mails between us and loss mitigation. At one point they told us the person handling our request was no longer with the company. We were also told they couldn't find our deeds. Fortunately we'd saved all our paperwork and were able to send them copies. Eventually they got everything taken care of but, I'm still waiting to see them remove our last week and close our online account. I hold cancelled checks and proof of delivery of the contracts, so I'm not concerned. I'll still be relieved when I know everything has been completed and our account closed.


----------



## DONCOOK99

Has anyone been successful with a deedback with DRI.  Lot of postings in Mar 2015, nothing since.   Anyone with knowledge of Aaronson Law Firm, who says they can get us out of DRI contract.

UPDATE:   Sorry, getting familiar to BBS - only saw 1st few postings.   Good to know the deedback does work.
Still have Q re: Aaronson law Firm.


----------



## riverdees05

My lastest information from DRI

The last notes on your account show the copy of correct documents were sent for approval on 1/11/16.  I am aware they are far behind in the process,  they have been submerged with requests, please allow them to time needed to make sure all legal transfer in done correctly.

 Thank you for understanding,


----------



## TUGBrian

PHELPS said:


> Has anyone been successful with a deedback with DRI.  Lot of postings in Mar 2015, nothing since.   Anyone with knowledge of Aaronson Law Firm, who says they can get us out of DRI contract.
> 
> UPDATE:   Sorry, getting familiar to BBS - only saw 1st few postings.   Good to know the deedback does work.
> Still have Q re: Aaronson law Firm.



why would you still have questions about an upfront fee law firm when you have discovered a simple and cheap way to give your interval back to DRI?


----------



## tschwa2

My guess is Phelps has not paid off his contract.


----------



## gladtobeout

*Free at last! ,Free at Last!*

As of Feb 1, 2016, my checks finally cleared the bank, I have NO account listed anymore with Diamond, I only wish I had never bought ANY timeshares with anyone, EVER !!! The very best of luck to all of you who are still trapped in the endless loop, may an escape door open for all of you soon. I suspect the decades of trickery and abuse is finally finding an ear in the courts around the world, and the timeshare industry is moving to avoid a crushing court action against them all.


----------



## Drfos

*Does  DRI now have a relationship with Island Links resorts?*

I would love to "deedback" my TS to Island Links in Hilton Head SC. It seems that there Is some type of relationship between these 2 groups. Can anyone speak to this?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*DRI Keeps Sending Bills Even Though They Accepted Our Deedback In December 2014.*

The duly signed & witnessed deed turning over our EEY ownership to a DRI entity was recorded in Orange County FL in December 2014.  

_Mox nix_.  

In November 2015 they billed us for 2016 maintenance fees.  I called to remind'm the unit belongs to them, not us, & they need to get their billing records in sync with their ownership records.  I even wrote dates, deed book numbers, page numbers, & document numbers of the recorded deed on the bill & sent it back to facilitate their records correction process.  

_Mox nix_.  

In February 2016 they billed us again for 2016 maintenance fees + late fee & interest.  So I photocopied the old bill with the deedback information on it, wrote the same information on the more recent bill & photocopied that, & also photocopied the recorded deed showing the unit belongs to DRI, & sent all that back to DRI addresses in Orlando FL & Las Vegas NV.

By me, it's DRI's problem & not mine.  However that may be, I suppose it's possible that the situation could go on uncorrected to the point that they'll eventually try to ding my credit rating over it.  So I'll keep on doing what I can from the end to get'm to correct their records & quit sending me bills. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tschwa2

Drfos said:


> I would love to "deedback" my TS to Island Links in Hilton Head SC. It seems that there Is some type of relationship between these 2 groups. Can anyone speak to this?



Do you get your bill from DRI or Reba Management?  If you have a DRI unit (there are some but most are not) contact DRI and see if you qualify under this program.


----------



## TUGBrian

and if not, contact your HOA at the resort and ask!


----------



## dougp26364

AwayWeGo said:


> The duly signed & witnessed deed turning over our EEY ownership to a DRI entity was recorded in Orange County FL in December 2014.
> 
> _Mox nix_.
> 
> In November 2015 they billed us for 2016 maintenance fees.  I called to remind'm the unit belongs to them, not us, & they need to get their billing records in sync with their ownership records.  I even wrote dates, deed book numbers, page numbers, & document numbers of the recorded deed on the bill & sent it back to facilitate their records correction process.
> 
> _Mox nix_.
> 
> In February 2016 they billed us again for 2016 maintenance fees + late fee & interest.  So I photocopied the old bill with the deedback information on it, wrote the same information on the more recent bill & photocopied that, & also photocopied the recorded deed showing the unit belongs to DRI, & sent all that back to DRI addresses in Orlando FL & Las Vegas NV.
> 
> By me, it's DRI's problem & not mine.  However that may be, I suppose it's possible that the situation could go on uncorrected to the point that they'll eventually try to ding my credit rating over it.  So I'll keep on doing what I can from the end to get'm to correct their records & quit sending me bills.
> 
> So it goes.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



I'm sort of counting on our last week eventually ending up in collections. The paperwork was received by DRI on Dec. 28th and the check cashed in January. In preparation I've saved all the correspondence, dating back to August, to send if necessary. 

They have not been real organized with this program. I'm assuming it's becoming a nightmare for the individual HOA's.


----------



## LaLaLand

*Update*



LaLaLand said:


> We just returned from our yearly Christmas trip to Cabo Azul...aside from last year due to hurricane Odile.  We avoid the "owner update" presentations because we know/believe them to be just sales pitches.  This time seemed to be presented differently...as a short 55 minute update on what's new at the resort since the hurricane.
> 
> Big mistake.  Apparently, all the BS we were sold (for $20,000) when Diamond first took over Cabo Azul is not really the case any longer.  I have five separate MGV contracts purchased separately from the secondary market, and at the time right before the change, we were sold that adding 5k Diamond Club points (for the $20k) would convert all of our MGV points to Diamond, yearly.  Sounds great, right?  All are now legit, and we are Gold, and awesome!
> 
> Except that is not the case.  Those points were apparently "converted" but not "upgraded."  So they renew yearly, at a Diamond point level (some thousands of amount of points vs the hundreds for MGV), but that they are still MGV points and we are liable to MGV if they go bankrupt (again?), and levy some special assessment.  Great.  But we can get this special, one-time opportunity, since we haven't done the presentation again since then.  For $11k we will be all set!  But wait, you have to pay your MGV MF in advance (due to the way MGV gives points and bills MF over 8 quarters after giving the points?).  For another $5k.  Nope.  Then the hard sell.  Then the "closer" who will let us lock in that "special" pricing for 18 months.  SO was so angry by that point that we just walked out.  Second day of our trip, which was pretty much effectively ruined by this whole situation.
> 
> Came home, found this forum and thread via searching, and have sent the email off to Loss Mitigation today.  Cancelled all 2016 MF payments.  We'll eat the $20k that apparently did nothing for our MGV points and chalk it up to an expensive lesson learned.
> 
> Really appreciate all of the information and input from users on this thread!




I just want to update all that are still trying to make this happen.  I didn't send the email to Loss Mitigation until after our ruined Christmas trip (Dec 27).  I also immediately cancelled my scheduled payments for Q1 2016 MF.  Figured I would deal with that if/when they forced me to.  Got the auto email with the ticket number immediately, and then nothing.  I emailed once or twice a week, every week, and then this past Saturday (Feb 6) opened the mailbox to 5 Mutual Release Agreements for my 5 MGV contracts.  No release for my Cabo Collection?!  The points I actually bought FROM Diamond?

Called the number in the letter, which goes directly to Debbie in Inventory take back (after the usual menu options), and she said that one must have gotten missed, that she would email the woman who prepared all of our docs and indicate that we want that one included as well.  She said that one could/would be emailed to us, after approval, probably by Wednesday of this week.

In regard to the MF for 2016, I got one call from Diamond in the first week of January about past due fees and told them that I was dealing with Loss Mitigation.  Rep said, "Oh, ok.  Seems like you may be eligible for that." and they never called again.  And I have not paid 2016 MF, and nowhere has anyone asked that I do so.  Just the $250 per contract transfer.  Which burns me, but whatever it takes to get out of this mess!


----------



## StuckWithWyndham

Following up from my initial post on 01/26... 


We sent our first email on January 5th, 2016, and received the ticket number. 
After no follow-up, I called on January 21, 2016, and Debbie helped me get the ticket assigned a "high priority."
 Again, silence. Called now (02/09/2016). Debbie said it was assigned on 01/26/2016, and should have a decision made within two weeks of that date.
 Based on how I look at the calendar, that means today... So, I will call back again later this week.   

For anyone searching: the contact number 877-497-7521 (option 1 English & then 3) is direct for Loss mitigation. 

In other news, thanks to you all, I'm starting the Ovation process for the Wyndham ones that our Mom owned, too. So thankful to have found this forum!


----------



## lleoni10

*Deed paperwork*

I finally received documents in the mail to surrender my deed and I have a question regarding the paperwork. I obviously don't wanna screw this up and have to wait longer or do it again. A page that says "special warranty deed" has two areas at the top that need to be filled in. One says "Consideration: $____" and under it says "Tax Map No:___". I have no idea what this means or if it is even for me to fill out. Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## DONCOOK99

PHELPS said:


> Has anyone been successful with a deedback with DRI.  Lot of postings in Mar 2015, nothing since.   Anyone with knowledge of Aaronson Law Firm, who says they can get us out of DRI contract.
> 
> UPDATE:   Sorry, getting familiar to BBS - only saw 1st few postings.   Good to know the deedback does work.
> Still have Q re: Aaronson law Firm.


Phelps is fully paid up.  Had not received a response in 3 weeks from deedback request, so looked at other options.  If Aaronson can get money back it may be worth that effort.  I have since received email response from deedback request, so ....????????


----------



## monsoonmadnes

*DRI Hell*

Hoping to be able to utilize the deed buyback program .. we did send an email. Unfortunately, between my wife's cancer returning and a 20K loss in income, just can't afford this madness anymore.

Will keep everyone posted. Thankful I found this site!!


----------



## LaLaLand

LaLaLand said:


> I just want to update all that are still trying to make this happen.  I didn't send the email to Loss Mitigation until after our ruined Christmas trip (Dec 27).  I also immediately cancelled my scheduled payments for Q1 2016 MF.  Figured I would deal with that if/when they forced me to.  Got the auto email with the ticket number immediately, and then nothing.  I emailed once or twice a week, every week, and then this past Saturday (Feb 6) opened the mailbox to 5 Mutual Release Agreements for my 5 MGV contracts.  No release for my Cabo Collection?!  The points I actually bought FROM Diamond?
> 
> Called the number in the letter, which goes directly to Debbie in Inventory take back (after the usual menu options), and she said that one must have gotten missed, that she would email the woman who prepared all of our docs and indicate that we want that one included as well.  She said that one could/would be emailed to us, after approval, probably by Wednesday of this week.
> 
> In regard to the MF for 2016, I got one call from Diamond in the first week of January about past due fees and told them that I was dealing with Loss Mitigation.  Rep said, "Oh, ok.  Seems like you may be eligible for that." and they never called again.  And I have not paid 2016 MF, and nowhere has anyone asked that I do so.  Just the $250 per contract transfer.  Which burns me, but whatever it takes to get out of this mess!



Further update:  Received the final Release Agreement for the Cabo Diamond points.  All contracts have been notarized, fees included, and delivered to Diamond in LV.  No one has said anything about the fact that we have paid no MF for 2016, which in my mind is a wash for the 6 transfer fees of $250 ea.

Will wait for all to clear, but seems that happily we are done with this shady sh*t :whoopie:


----------



## lleoni10

LaLaLand said:


> Further update:  Received the final Release Agreement for the Cabo Diamond points.  All contracts have been notarized, fees included, and delivered to Diamond in LV.  No one has said anything about the fact that we have paid no MF for 2016, which in my mind is a wash for the 6 transfer fees of $250 ea.
> 
> Will wait for all to clear, but seems that happily we are done with this shady sh*t :whoopie:



Did you have a section on your paperwork that said "Consideration $"?  I need to fill out my papers and get them notarized but am unsure what this part means.  I was hoping you could help me out.


----------



## stratojet

Thanks to this forum we were able to turn our DRI 17,500 points back to them. It all went rather smoothly and was done this past Dec. So for those wondering, hang in there. While some are saying it's taking them a long time ours was done in about 6-7 weeks. As others have said it's a great relief to be done with DRI. We originally were with Sunterra.


----------



## dougp26364

stratojet said:


> Thanks to this forum we were able to turn our DRI 17,500 points back to them. It all went rather smoothly and was done this past Dec. So for those wondering, hang in there. While some are saying it's taking them a long time ours was done in about 6-7 weeks. As others have said it's a great relief to be done with DRI. We originally were with Sunterra.



I'll go out on a limb and assume you had trust points. It seems as if trust points are pretty simple. Deeded weeks, on the other hand, appear to be a PIA to get transferred. We started the process back in August. So far one deed has been transferred over. They've cashed the check on the second week but my account still shows us as past due on it's MF's. They'll update/close our account eventually and I haven't received any calls looking for money on an overdue account so I'm not overly concerned........yet.


----------



## stratojet

You assume correctly. We got talked into that years ago. This was just after they took over Sunterra. Of course the promises didn't meet the facts of reality.
Thanks to finding and reading this forum last fall we found that what we had experienced lately was common. We were already looking at getting rid of it somehow and were fortunate enough to find out about the turn back program. It's a somewhat bitter pill to swallow having to pay to give it back but it beats the heck out of the continuing MF's. Neither my wife nor I have any regrets about doing it.


----------



## StuckWithWyndham

Slight bit of news on my saga:

We sent our first email on January 5th, 2016, and received the ticket number.
After no follow-up, I called on January 21, 2016, and Debbie helped me get the ticket assigned a "high priority."
Again, silence. Called 02/09/2016. Debbie said it was assigned on 01/26/2016, and should have a decision made within two weeks of that date.
Called again on 2/18, and she said the docs had been prepared & sent to the title company, and that we should receive paperwork in another 3 weeks.

For anyone searching: the contact number 877-497-7521, option 1 English & then 3 is direct for Loss mitigation.


----------



## dougp26364

Our last contract was received by DRI on 12/28. Tonight I can still log onto their website, it still shows the balance of 2016 points and 2017 points but it shows a balance due of $0. So I'm thinking we're finally done with our DRI ownership.......finally. The process started last August for our 2 deeded weeks.


----------



## h2tugh

New to BBS.  Have been in TS for 20plus years.  Time to cut back.  Diamond has lost luster for us.  Try the take back program or try to sell our 55K points?  Will Diamond even take back that many points?


----------



## dougp26364

There's almost no resale value for DRI points or deeds. The take back program is reasonably easy. I don't believe there's a limit to the number of points.


----------



## DeniseM

h2tugh - To reply to this post, click REPLY - not the red triangle.  The red triangle is the link for "report problem post."


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Case Closed, Finally?  Maybe.  (We'll See.)*




dougp26364 said:


> They have not been real organized with this program. I'm assuming it's becoming a nightmare for the individual HOA's.


I was assured by a conscientious DRI staffer that my account was closed as of 2-12-2016.  (That's after the deed turning ownership over to DRI was officially recorded in December 2014.)

Unfortunately, a foreclosure notice went out dated 2-9-2016. 

Not only that, the following week I received an HOA-BOD election ballot & proxy form.  

By me, delinquent timeshare owners should not receive ballots or proxy forms -- but I was not only not delinquent, I wasn't even an owner.  So what do I know ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Krteczech

Reporting many steps of my success to return deeded week to DRI. 
First - I purchase deeded summer week of ebay six years ago and used six times
After I used out July deeded week in Colorado, I contacted LossMitigation on 7/27/15. 
Inventory Recovery responded "unable to grant your request" on 7/28/2015
- spent some time researching and finally emailed to Mr. Duffy, CEO on 8/16/15,
Explaining that we purchased second home it our TS location
Received response from Hospitality Management Specialist with address where to send $250 check payment on 8/17 and mailed check on 8/18/2015. 
We were contacted by DRI to confirm my current address on 9/24/15
Our AMF bill was delivered 10/7/15 and I contacted DRI immediately. They confirmed that I will be not responsible for AMF due in January 2016. 
Documentation for notarization was delivered 10/12/15; we returned it notarized and with second check $ 250 on 10/20/20/15. Check got cashed  In November. 
My first check, dated back to August, was received back (uncashed) on 12/22/2015. 
Again na again, TUG is the best soudce of info for TS owners and users.


----------



## EAPoe

*Diamond Took-Back our Monarch Points*

MANY THANKS to this discussion thread!

While we thoroughly enjoyed our Monarch destinations -- ever since Diamond took over we have been so very disappointed and have wanted to get out.  There is nothing like the first day of a vacation being ruined by being promised an "update/ informational" meeting and instead being given a hard sell like we have never been through in my life.

One of these meetings took place at Cancun Resort in Las Vegas.  We were told that Diamond would be taking over the resort and making it a five-star resort.  So we said "no" to converting to Diamond and instead took a wait-and-see attitude.

The next time we visited the resort definitely went downhill.  The hallways were dirty and there was literally broken furniture in the hallway with a note on it "please fix."  My young child played in the room with bare feet and he was left with black soles due to the condition of the cleanliness of the room.

But the kicker was that the place was packed with what I would call the "Motel-6" crowd.  Big families with loud people, screaming kids, coolers near the pool with open (glass) bottles of liquor.

So in passing we asked a few families about their involvement with the resort -- and were told that they got their deals on Groupon for $69 - $79 per night.  So while we as "members" or "owners" were paying a couple of thousand dollars a year to be part of their network -- anyone with internet access could get the exact same room and same arrangements for a fraction of that -- and with no obligation! 

So we were able to get in touch with Loss Mitigation and we have been told that Diamond will take our Monarch contract for only a transfer fee of $250 (which pays for itself with only one quarterly payment!).  This was after the representative on the phone said that Diamond would not be willing to take back any memberships.  (The funny thing is that the Loss Mitigation person volunteered that they are "swamped" with processing so many take-backs right now!) :hysterical:

So we are waiting for the paperwork in the mail. . . .fingers crossed!

A big thanks to this discussion board and to the information provided.  This year we will be able to take a vacation at a place of our choosing and at a fraction of the overall price that we have been paying for this membership!  Thanks!


----------



## riverdees05

Finally got our paperwork yesterday, will sign it and  put the check with it and send it back.  Started the process on process on October 12, 2015.  A few more steps before it is final.  Mailed it today!


----------



## dougp26364

AwayWeGo said:


> I was assured by a conscientious DRI staffer that my account was closed as of 2-12-2016.  (That's after the deed turning ownership over to DRI was officially recorded in December 2014.)
> 
> Unfortunately, a foreclosure notice went out dated 2-9-2016.
> 
> Not only that, the following week I received an HOA-BOD election ballot & proxy form.
> 
> By me, delinquent timeshare owners should not receive ballots or proxy forms -- but I was not only not delinquent, I wasn't even an owner.  So what do I know ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



At last check they had zeroed everything in our account out except for the 2015 points we had saved to 2016. I assume that's causing them an issue and why they haven't comletely closed our account. Odd in that without paying for THE Club membership for 2016 we likely couldn't use those points anyway and, not having paid THE Club dues for 2016 I'd imagine exchanging through the corporate I.I. account would be dicey at best. 

Our account now shows a zero balance due. I'm satisfied in that regard. Still, I have kept all the paperwork and receipts in a file........just in case this comes back and tries to bite me in the hind end at a later date. I'm well past the point have not having a lot of trust in DRI.

Proxy's to non-owners? Sort of shows you what sort of a sham owner voting is doesn't it?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*E-Mail Notice Received Today Reminding Me To Vote Or Return Proxy Form.*




dougp26364 said:


> Proxy's to non-owners? Sort of shows you what sort of a sham owner voting is doesn't it?


Will be interesting to see how much longer I keep on receiving forms, bills, reminders, etc., associated with my ex-ownership of that timeshare.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dougp26364

AwayWeGo said:


> Will be interesting to see how much longer I keep on receiving forms, bills, reminders, etc., associated with my ex-ownership of that timeshare.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



My bet is it will be awhile. They really don't seem to be very well organized at this point. Seems odd because with S. Cloobeck running the show, even when things didn't run smoothly, things seemed to get fixed quickly.


----------



## ghenryl

Do you get to keep your 2016 weeks you deposited with II?


----------



## ghenryl

riverdees05 said:


> The two deeded units that I am trying to deedback, I had already reserved 2016 weeks and deposited with II. I got a bill in the mail for the difference between my prepayment of fees and the actual fees, so I paid those additional fees online.  Also the County bills separate their Property Taxes and I had received the 2016 bill, so since I have use of 2016 weeks via II, I went ahead and paid those taxes online, too.  I should be in good shape when I get the paperwork from DRI.





riverdees05 said:


> Finally got our paperwork yesterday, will sign it and  put the check with it and send it back.  Started the process on process on October 12, 2015.  A few more steps before it is final.  Mailed it today!



Do you get to keep your 2016 weeks you deposited with II ?


----------



## LaLaLand

*Final Update*



LaLaLand said:


> Further update:  Received the final Release Agreement for the Cabo Diamond points.  All contracts have been notarized, fees included, and delivered to Diamond in LV.  No one has said anything about the fact that we have paid no MF for 2016, which in my mind is a wash for the 6 transfer fees of $250 ea.
> 
> Will wait for all to clear, but seems that happily we are done with this shady sh*t :whoopie:




Received an email today from Loss Mitigation saying all accounts have been cancelled.  Login to Diamond says no account with those credentials!!


----------



## LaLaLand

h2tugh said:


> New to BBS.  Have been in TS for 20plus years.  Time to cut back.  Diamond has lost luster for us.  Try the take back program or try to sell our 55K points?  Will Diamond even take back that many points?



Diamond took by 45k from us...


----------



## 47vampire

*Deed Back / Loss Mitigation Question*

I am interested in pursuing the deed back options thru loss mitigation department and appreciate those who have shared contact information and tips.  My sister and I bought a week at Los Abrigados when it was ILX and then bought by DRI. We never bought more points in DRI.   My sister passed away and now it is more than I want to deal with and since I won't buy more points, DRI limits the resorts a I can access.  

My question is since I have paid 2016 fees and rolled over points from 2015, I have a lot of points.  If I pay Interval fees and deposit, will I still be able to use the deposited time in II once I have gotten rid of the timeshare assuming the DRI agrees to take it back?  Or do I need to completely use the points up and then start the process?  I may also just let the point go to get out of the annual fees.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## tschwa2

Do you pay directly for your own II account or is it paid through your membership fees with II?  If you pay directly I think you will be ok.  If you have a corporate account through DR than they account will disappear when the deed back is done.


----------



## dougp26364

tschwa2 said:


> Do you pay directly for your own II account or is it paid through your membership fees with II?  If you pay directly I think you will be ok.  If you have a corporate account through DR than they account will disappear when the deed back is done.



So far, they haven't closed with my DRI account or the corporate I.I. account even though the deed back has been completed. Everything has been zero'd out except for the 2015 points I had saved to 2016. It seems unusual as we did not pay THE Club dues for 2016 so, I shouldn't have access to either make an internal exchange or make an exchange through I.I. as those fee's would be paid through our THE Club fee's.

Once everything has transferred I'd expect any reservations or exchanges to be canceled. Still, I find it odd they've held my account open with everything gone except for the points I paid for and saved but, shouldn't be able to use. Probably a glitch in their system that's not worth fixing. I know I'm not concerned about it since I don't plan on trying to use those points.


----------



## Lydlady

I never paid into The Club but once my deedback to DRI was official, I noticed the points still stayed in I.I.  I forgot about them and was recently asked about them from I.I.  I had to tell her I no longer had DRI and it was only then that she removed the points.


----------



## marg2

47vampire said:


> I am interested in pursuing the deed back options thru loss mitigation department and appreciate those who have shared contact information and tips.  My sister and I bought a week at Los Abrigados when it was ILX and then bought by DRI. We never bought more points in DRI.   My sister passed away and now it is more than I want to deal with and since I won't buy more points, DRI limits the resorts a I can access.
> 
> My question is since I have paid 2016 fees and rolled over points from 2015, I have a lot of points.  If I pay Interval fees and deposit, will I still be able to use the deposited time in II once I have gotten rid of the timeshare assuming the DRI agrees to take it back?  Or do I need to completely use the points up and then start the process?  I may also just let the point go to get out of the annual fees.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Hi 47Vampire,

I was in same situation as you. I had a week (PVC) at Los Abrigados through ILX before Diamond took over. I decided to go through with the deedback last June and it is completed now. I had 3000pts I had saved and wanted to use up instead of giving them back to DRI. I had forgotten to roll over points the year before so lost them, so wasn't interested in losing more this time around. The good folks here indicated that what I needed to do was make an exchange with them through II, actually book something, don't just bank points with II. So that's what I did, last July, the very day I put the papers in the mail to send back to DRI, I went online and made an exchange into a timeshare in Palm Desert for this August.

So, if I were you, if you want to use the points, book something with them now through Interval. Maybe best to avoid using time at Los Abrigados, or if you're in the Premiere Vacation Club, other resorts you have access to. Use II.


----------



## 47vampire

Thanks Marg 2, that was what I thought I would do.  We went to an owner update our last stay at Powhatan Plantation in Williamsburg, VA which was really a sales pitch. When I had reached my limit, I was ready to leave the salesman followed me to the car and offered to bring me into more Diamond Access than I had and for less money than when he started.  I have just had enough and my husband doesn't are care for the Arizona properties.   The options are so limited without more Diamond Points and I own other timeshares I use more and like better.


----------



## 47vampire

*DRI Deedback*



tschwa2 said:


> Do you pay directly for your own II account or is it paid through your membership fees with II?  If you pay directly I think you will be ok.  If you have a corporate account through DR than they account will disappear when the deed back is done.



Tschwa2 I do pay II separately and that is why I think I will be okay.  thanks for your feedback.


----------



## StuckWithWyndham

Our saga continues with little action:

We sent our first email on January 5th, 2016, requesting deed-back for property at Ridgewood Townhouses Phase II and received the ticket number.
After no follow-up, I called on January 21, 2016, and Debbie helped me get the ticket assigned a "high priority."
Again, silence. Called 02/09/2016. Debbie said it was assigned on 01/26/2016, and should have a decision made within two weeks of that date.
Called again on 2/18, and she said the docs had been prepared & sent to the title company, and that we should receive paperwork in another 3 weeks.
Called again on 03/20 & 03/21 and left messages (calls not returned)
Called again today, 03/22. Instead of Debbie, someone else answered (Charissa), saying the documents were sent to the title company yesterday. Once the title company does whatever they do, they will be sent FedEx to us.
For us, this is the final piece in settling our late mother's estate. Just providing an update so others know that, while it seems to be a very long process, it seems to still be in effect. I will update again once we receive documents. 

For anyone searching: the contact number 877-497-7521, option 1 English & then 3 is direct for Loss mitigation.


----------



## dougp26364

StuckWithWyndham said:


> Our saga continues with little action:
> 
> We sent our first email on January 5th, 2016, requesting deed-back for property at Ridgewood Townhouses Phase II and received the ticket number.
> After no follow-up, I called on January 21, 2016, and Debbie helped me get the ticket assigned a "high priority."
> Again, silence. Called 02/09/2016. Debbie said it was assigned on 01/26/2016, and should have a decision made within two weeks of that date.
> Called again on 2/18, and she said the docs had been prepared & sent to the title company, and that we should receive paperwork in another 3 weeks.
> Called again on 03/20 & 03/21 and left messages (calls not returned)
> Called again today, 03/22. Instead of Debbie, someone else answered (Charissa), saying the documents were sent to the title company yesterday. Once the title company does whatever they do, they will be sent FedEx to us.
> For us, this is the final piece in settling our late mother's estate. Just providing an update so others know that, while it seems to be a very long process, it seems to still be in effect. I will update again once we receive documents.
> 
> For anyone searching: the contact number 877-497-7521, option 1 English & then 3 is direct for Loss mitigation.



We started in August, got the last piece of paperwork in the mail to DRI on/about Dec. 28th. Initially they couldn't even find our deeds. I had to send them copies of what we had. Glad we kept everything and had it were we could find it easily. For deeded weeks it's a long, slow process.


----------



## tcbdlb

Considering pursuing deedback option but have questions:
Prior to dri I booked a split unit for 2016. One week used and one week is still booked for use in November '16. 
Presently I have a credit on my acct, partial payment towards 2017 MF. 

If we were to begin this process would I lose my remaining split unit week?  What would happen to the money already paid? 
Should I wait till after the Nov stay and assuming they are still accepting deedbacks, would 2017 MF need to be paid in full?
Any help appreciated. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## clifffaith

Just wanted to comment that some owners we met at Kaanapali last week were invited to a group meeting on site on this past Wednesday.  My understanding was that this was NOT a typical timeshare presentation, but rather a gathering of owners and a no strings update.  We were not invited, presumably because it conflicted with the timing of our whale watching Event of a Lifetime.  They were told that owners in arrears on their maintenance fees would be OFFERED the chance to give their points back.  I thought the other owners mentioned that the take back of points was also discussed in general as an option for those not in arrears who just wanted rid of the thing.  Cliff doesn't remember that, so I may be mistaken.  We specifically asked at our one-on-one presentation if there was an exit strategy or way to unburden ourselves or our heirs, and were told there was nothing set up at this time; we knew that to be untrue (at least for the US Collection) but did not challenge it since I'd already royally pissed off our sales person.


----------



## TUGBrian

we have heard from a number of owners that when contacting DRI directly (not using the email or numbers provided in the thread) that most are told the same thing...mainly that DRI is not taking back intervals so clearly this program is not one that is shared with most employees who would interact with owners.

its also very common knowledge that the "relief" companies are targetting DRI owners heavily given its a super easy solution to charge someone a few thousand dollars knowing full well DRI will take back the interval for $250 easy peasy.....instant profit for these shysters.

It is sad that so many in this industry seem to make owners walk a never ending uphill battle to get correct, honest and truthful information these days.


----------



## riverdees05

The $250 check to DRI for Deedback was posted to our checking account on 3-24-2016.  How do you know when the transfer of the deed and account is complete?


----------



## clifffaith

We have been fretting about losing this year's three weeks in Sedona and Santa Fe at the end of July since it has been reported that DRI takes those weeks away once the deedback is completed, even though 2016 maintenance fees have been paid.  Of course they were Johnny-on-the-spot with our paperwork -- made a request to turn in our two US contracts (we own in Hawaii also) on Feb 24th and before we returned from Kaanapali on March 24th we had the documents.  Cliff called today expressing our concerns and we were told to just hold on to the paperwork until after our vacation, but to be sure to send it in before the end of the year so that we aren't on the hook for the 2017 fees. So in August we'll get the documents notarized and turn in the contract for 24,500 points.  We've decided to keep the 12,500 contract to continue to have 13 month access to US resorts.


----------



## dougp26364

riverdees05 said:


> The $250 check to DRI for Deedback was posted to our checking account on 3-24-2016.  How do you know when the transfer of the deed and account is complete?


Other than seeing them remove the balance due and available points from our online account, we would never have known for certain. Other than seeing the checks clear we received no correspondence saying the deed back was successful. I'm not complaining though. The deeds are gone and our balance owed shoes ZERO. I'm very happy to have had the relatively easy method of deeding the weeks back vs trying to sell or give them away.


----------



## dougp26364

clifffaith said:


> We have been fretting about losing this year's three weeks in Sedona and Santa Fe at the end of July since it has been reported that DRI takes those weeks away once the deedback is completed, even though 2016 maintenance fees have been paid.  Of course they were Johnny-on-the-spot with our paperwork -- made a request to turn in our two US contracts (we own in Hawaii also) on Feb 24th and before we returned from Kaanapali on March 24th we had the documents.  Cliff called today expressing our concerns and we were told to just hold on to the paperwork until after our vacation, but to be sure to send it in before the end of the year so that we aren't on the hook for the 2017 fees. So in August we'll get the documents notarized and turn in the contract for 24,500 points.  We've decided to keep the 12,500 contract to continue to have 13 month access to US resorts.



Just a word of caution. Of they withdraw the offer, you'll be left on the hook as owners. DRI gad a buy back program before the last real estate market crash. I held on to long and the offer that was on the table was withdrawn. It was several more years before the opportunity presented itself again.


----------



## jeffox

*DRI take-back*



dougp26364 said:


> Just a word of caution. Of they withdraw the offer, you'll be left on the hook as owners. DRI gad a buy back program before the last real estate market crash. I held on to long and the offer that was on the table was withdrawn. It was several more years before the opportunity presented itself again.



I remember when that happened, that's why I jumped at this opportunity when I heard about it. I also received no confirmation other then the check clearing and no MF bill.


----------



## dougp26364

jeffox said:


> I remember when that happened, that's why I jumped at this opportunity when I heard about it. I also received no confirmation other then the check clearing and no MF bill.



If I had made my decision sooner, DRI would have paid ME $700 for each week. Instead we ended up remaining owners for at least another 5 years and paying them $250 each to take back our weeks. I lost several thousand dollars by hesitating


----------



## StuckWithWyndham

New chapter in our continuing saga:

We sent our first email on January 5th, 2016, requesting deed-back for property at Ridgewood Townhouses Phase II and received the ticket number.
After no follow-up, I called on January 21, 2016, and Debbie helped me get the ticket assigned a "high priority."
Again, silence. Called 02/09/2016. Debbie said it was assigned on 01/26/2016, and should have a decision made within two weeks of that date.
Called again on 2/18, and she said the docs had been prepared & sent to the title company, and that we should receive paperwork in another 3 weeks.
Called again on 03/20 & 03/21 and left messages (calls not returned)
Called again today, 03/22. Instead of Debbie, someone else answered (Charissa or Chaliese?), saying the documents were sent to the title company yesterday.

Today, 04/07: Called a dozen times today until I was able to get a person instead of the "leave a message" part. Was told that Debbie is no longer there. Was also told that nothing had been sent to the title company, and it would be reviewed in 2-3 weeks. Without detailing how my reaction turned from polite to, well, not so nice... I updated everything with them again - from correcting the phone numbers and addresses to the property name to assuring them that they have had our trust info & death certificate for months... It was like starting over completely. Upon asking for a supervisor to speak with my attorney, I was told it wouldn't be necessary and that I would receive the deed to notarize & instructions for sending back by Monday. 

This process is exasperating, but trying not to lose hope.


----------



## nightnurse613

I only scanned the 22 pages but, I bought 2000 pts in the US Collection and brought three DEEDED timeshares into Club Select for additional points.  MY understanding is that the 3 I brought are not subject to the "buyback" - I can just give those away or notify DRI that I will no longer deposit them. If so, my question is, do I just notify DRI that I am terminating my 2000 pt Club Membership and stop paying the fees (current) or is this subject to the $250 termination fee?


----------



## TUGBrian

why not email them and ask?  should get a definitive answer directly from the source!


----------



## Bill4728

nightnurse613 said:


> I only scanned the 22 pages but, I bought 2000 pts in the US Collection and brought three DEEDED timeshares into Club Select for additional points.  MY understanding is that the 3 I brought are not subject to the "buyback" - I can just give those away or notify DRI that I will no longer deposit them. If so, my question is, do I just notify DRI that I am terminating my 2000 pt Club Membership and stop paying the fees (current) or is this subject to the $250 termination fee?


NO  you need to deed-back the 2000 US collection pts  and pay the $250 .

The other TS, if at DRI managed properties, can also be deeded back  BUT if they are not DRI managed properties then you clearly can not deed them back to DRI.


----------



## Omnefos

*DRI Title Buyback*

I saw this thread in February, and contacted DRI via the email address given.  They responded by in about a week with papers to fill out and have notarized.  I also had to include a $250 transfer fee.

Yesterday I got a copy of Grant Deed Transfer request from El Dorado County stating that the transfer will be recorded within two weeks. and I would be free of my time share.  "FREE AT LAST, GOD ALMIGHTY, FREE AT LAST!"

It really works!  Thanks TUG, I did a lot of stressing about how to get rid of this time share.

Mike


----------



## AwayWeGo

*All's Well That Ends Well.*




Omnefos said:


> I got a copy of Grant Deed Transfer request from El Dorado County stating that the transfer will be recorded within two weeks.


Our deedback to DRI was recorded by the county in December 2014.  

In February 2016, we were still getting maintenance fee bills & overdue notices -- even a foreclosure notice.  

Some personal intervention by the DRI board member at the resort got the matter straightened out -- I think.  

We'll know for sure only if the collection letters & foreclosure notices stop. 

Even so, for a while there I thought about doing nothing just to see the spectacle of DRI launching foreclosure action on a property they already own. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47

DRI will need to do a  foreclosure on itself.


----------



## dioxide45

AwayWeGo said:


> Our deedback to DRI was recorded by the county in December 2014.
> 
> In February 2016, we were still getting maintenance fee bills & overdue notices -- even a foreclosure notice.
> 
> Some personal intervention by the DRI board member at the resort got the matter straightened out -- I think.
> 
> We'll know for sure only if the collection letters & foreclosure notices stop.
> 
> Even so, for a while there I thought about doing nothing just to see the spectacle of DRI launching foreclosure action on a property they already own.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Sounds like they recorded the deed but failed to update their own records. I guess they would have caught it when they send the deed to their foreclosure department to start the foreclosure process.


----------



## riperoo

riperoo said:


> So I started this process on 8/3, it is still dragging on, every time I contact Diamond they are saying the processing in slow at the county level. I was getting nervous around the end of the year if I was going to be on the hook for 2016 fees since I hadn't heard anything official back. Reached out to them again and this was the reply i just got back.
> 
> "Please be advised that we have you signed deed and is currently in the process of cancelling the account upon successful execution with the county recorders office. Please disregard the 2016 invoice."
> 
> So, moving slow but moving. As of today my account is still open on line. I really hope this goes as planned.



So, here we are May of 2016, a solid 9 months after I started this process and I just went to log into my account and it shows no Member information for this account!!!! Woohoo! up until about 3 weeks ago my account was active but showed zero balance due on 2016 MF's. I do believe I am done!!!


----------



## TUGBrian

definately slowing down from when this originally started, but its great to hear folks are still finding success!


----------



## dioxide45

riperoo said:


> So, here we are May of 2016, a solid 9 months after I started this process and I just went to log into my account and it shows no Member information for this account!!!! Woohoo! up until about 3 weeks ago my account was active but showed zero balance due on 2016 MF's. I do believe I am done!!!



Congratulations!


----------



## Angelica014

If you don't have the loan balance completely paid off but the MF is current and the current payments have been made can you still be eligible for a takeback or is the only way to have paid off the loan completely?


----------



## TUGBrian

you would need to pay off any loan attached to the ownership in nearly all cases.


----------



## dioxide45

Angelica014 said:


> If you don't have the loan balance completely paid off but the MF is current and the current payments have been made can you still be eligible for a takeback or is the only way to have paid off the loan completely?



Yup, needs to be paid off. They want you to have actually paid for it in full before they are willing to take it back for free. Doesn't seem right, but it is true.


----------



## riverdees05

The $250 check to DRI for Deedback was posted to our checking account on 3-24-2016.  Just checked the county records and the deeds are still in our names.  Will start calling them again soon to see what they have to say.


----------



## Angelica014

TUGBrian said:


> you would need to pay off any loan attached to the ownership in nearly all cases.



So what are our options if the loan is not paid off?  Of course we were not completely aware of what we were getting ourselves into and now that we have learned more we want to get rid of it.  I know we will take a loss on what we've already spent and thats fine.  But are there any other options? I'm afraid we'd never be able to sell it.


----------



## TUGBrian

unfortunately your only real options are to default on the loan, or pay it off.


----------



## StuckWithWyndham

Our saga seems to have no end. We sent our first email on January 5th, 2016, requesting deed-back for property at Ridgewood Townhouses Phase II and received the ticket number. 

Today, May 5th, 2016, I'm on a first name basis with three people in the voluntary deedback (inventory) dept. The good news is they seem to have more help in that dept now, instead of just Debbie (who is now gone). But, Christine sent our docs to First American title on March 15, and according to the supervisor (I now have his direct #), the affidavit has been filed but not yet completed. 

I call every day now. Every. Single. Day. Squeaky wheel, right? Sigh. Here's to my continued - and hopefully not misplaced - hope for good news someday soon!

In other news - our Wyndham Ovation return was fast, painless, and free!


----------



## dougp26364

StuckWithWyndham said:


> Our saga seems to have no end. We sent our first email on January 5th, 2016, requesting deed-back for property at Ridgewood Townhouses Phase II and received the ticket number.
> 
> Today, May 5th, 2016, I'm on a first name basis with three people in the voluntary deedback (inventory) dept. The good news is they seem to have more help in that dept now, instead of just Debbie (who is now gone). But, Christine sent our docs to First American title on March 15, and according to the supervisor (I now have his direct #), the affidavit has been filed but not yet completed.
> 
> I call every day now. Every. Single. Day. Squeaky wheel, right? Sigh. Here's to my continued - and hopefully not misplaced - hope for good news someday soon!
> 
> In other news - our Wyndham Ovation return was fast, painless, and free!



It's a sloooowwww process. It took several months for our deed back to be processed but they eventually got the job done. Be patient but persistent.


----------



## Michael1991

TUGBrian said:


> we have heard from a number of owners that when contacting DRI directly (not using the email or numbers provided in the thread) that most are told the same thing...mainly that DRI is not taking back intervals so clearly this program is not one that is shared with most employees who would interact with owners.



Perhaps this is a trial program. The DRI CEO announced in the company's earning call earlier this week: 

"... we'll soon be introducing our Transitions program. We understand that circumstances or vacation needs of our members and owners may change and the Transition program will allow those in good standing to relinquish their interest to us in a simple, safe, and respectful manner."


----------



## kalima

*Cdn owner*



marg2 said:


> I think you'll have to pay your MF if you want to surrender this. Pay your MF, then send in  your request to surrender. When they say they accept your request and send you the documents, then do a trade with II. this is what I did. I booked something with II while the documents were on their way back to DRI.



Hi Marg, in an earlier post you said something about a special form that Canadians need? Can you tell me what that it please and how to get it? I haven't contacted DRI about a return of points but am researching it all and live in Canada. I have deeded week and also points...thinking of returning my points. Thank you!


----------



## TheTimeshareCrusade

Well this thread has been quite the interesting read. It is nice seeing all the success stories . 

Today I am taking on the task of helping my parents get rid of their DRI powhatan timeshare . This has been stressing them out for too long. They went through a reseller (scam) group a few years back and got burned for a couple thousand . Most recently another shady group has tried to contact them about getting rid of their timeshare . My parents had talked here and there about wanting to get rid of it but I was never told about the company that scammed them or a meeting that they recently took as well . This was very alarming to me when I found out . I have been doing research for the past 48 hours or so and I can't believe how many scam's there are out there in the world of timeshares .

  I am going to email loss mitigation today when I get all of their info in order . 
Are there any other things that should be included in the email besides everything listed on the main post ? Do i have to give a reason for my request ? such as health or financial reasons ? or possibly any clever wording that may help to fast track this and or get my request to the right person ? I just want to be as thorough as possible with the email . I understand this can and probably will be a long process. I just want to start off the best I can .


Edit : Just found out that they no longer have a deed , A few years back they converted from their deed to "points" . So from what I understand since the deed is already back in diamonds hands they dont have to go 
though the county to transfer or anything like that as its already been done . The only thing left is the points, they have 13,000 . Is there anything different that must be done if there is no deed involved ?


----------



## Bill4728

My understanding is that with or without a deed you still have the same basic steps.

Send an email to loss mitigation  and give them a reason (like health) of why you need them to take it back

Good Luck


----------



## StuckWithWyndham

After your initial email, be prepared to call every day or so for updates. Don't leave it to DRI to get back to you. I've posted the number a bazillion times throughout the thread. And document every phone call - if you are told conflicting info, you will be able to call them out on it. Having just points makes the voluntary surrender easier, but it still takes forever and a day. Good luck!


----------



## CA Richard

*Don't give up.*



dougp26364 said:


> It's a sloooowwww process. It took several months for our deed back to be processed but they eventually got the job done. Be patient but persistent.



It is indeed a very slow process, but we are happy to announce that this month we are finally free of two Diamond Resort weeks that we no longer wanted.  Our process began at the end of September 2015 when I found this thread and first contacted LossMitigation.  Our process required multiple calls and multiple emails during the past seven months and even required a corrective deed to be filed for one of our units.  There were many times that we did not think this was going to happen, but it is finally done.

I would like to sincerely thank TUGBrian for originally starting this thread and posting this information, and the posters like Doug above who took the time to chronicle their difficult journeys, which gave us the confidence to continue to contact DRI and not give up, even when things seemed to completely stall for weeks at a time.  Our advice is the same as others; do not give up and continue to contact DRI regularly.  Doug said it best: Be patient but persistent.  It has appeared to us through the process that this is a small, understaffed, overburdened, high turnover department at DRI, but I got the sense in our multiple contacts with them that there are some people there who are really trying to do their best to get these done.


----------



## riverdees05

Just checked the county deeds and our two units are not in our name any more and are listed to be owned by Lake Tahoe Partners, Inc. as of 5/10/2016.  Wonder if Diamond will let us know we are not longer owners.


----------



## dougp26364

riverdees05 said:


> Just checked the county deeds and our two units are not in our name any more and are listed to be owned by Lake Tahoe Partners, Inc. as of 5/10/2016.  Wonder if Diamond will let us know we are not longer owners.



We have had absolutely NO further communication from them once we mailed our signed deed's back to them. For that matter our account THE Club account is still open despite showing the account balance as zero and no payments made on our part. So no, they're not going to send you a snail mail, E-mail, phone message, smoke signal or anything else. Just save any copies you've kept and be happy your out. I say keep the copies because they've shown such great organization in this process for most of us involved


----------



## sandesurf

*Thank you, tug!*

 My check to Chicago Title cleared! We are soon to be rid of our draining timeshare! 

We loved our resort, but with the takeover, the fees practically doubled! They were about the same as our Marriott resort, without all the amenities, locations, or resort feel.

Thank you to TUG!!! :whoopie:


----------



## overkast

*My story*

Bought Polo Towers Villas in 2003, thought the idea was great, the MF were under $500 at the time I believe. Perfect. 

MF started to climb, we paid to convert to points, then at every "update" new sales pitch. At the latest one we can pay $24k to enter this new membership blah blah blah.

Forward to Dec. 2015. I have been searching for a way to get out for years now and finally found this deed back. I thought I was too late but had to try anyways. I sent in my email, they emailed me back with ticket number.
I waited and waited...during this time I was also moving...luckily I didn't move far and was able to retrieve all the documents.

I sent it in and waited....I get a letter in the mail saying I didn't sign the check!
I almost collapsed, in my excitement I forgot one important thing. I sent the check back in and waited....finally the check was cashed in Feb 2016.  I log on every few weeks to see if my account is still there, it was. I emailed them yesterday 5/24 and got a response today with the recorded papers that it has been complete. :whoopie::whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:
However I can still log in tonight, so just waiting on that. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH TUG!
At every update they kept bringing up "special assessment" to scare us into converting, good thing we were able to hold our ground.


----------



## TUGBrian

nice to see continued success stories!  

the speed has certainly slowed down, but its clear they are still taking back weeks!


----------



## dougp26364

overkast said:


> Bought Polo Towers Villas in 2003, thought the idea was great, the MF were under $500 at the time I believe. Perfect.
> 
> MF started to climb, we paid to convert to points, then at every "update" new sales pitch. At the latest one we can pay $24k to enter this new membership blah blah blah.
> 
> Forward to Dec. 2015. I have been searching for a way to get out for years now and finally found this deed back. I thought I was too late but had to try anyways. I sent in my email, they emailed me back with ticket number.
> I waited and waited...during this time I was also moving...luckily I didn't move far and was able to retrieve all the documents.
> 
> I sent it in and waited....I get a letter in the mail saying I didn't sign the check!
> I almost collapsed, in my excitement I forgot one important thing. I sent the check back in and waited....finally the check was cashed in Feb 2016.  I log on every few weeks to see if my account is still there, it was. I emailed them yesterday 5/24 and got a response today with the recorded papers that it has been complete. :whoopie::whoopie::whoopie::whoopie:
> However I can still log in tonight, so just waiting on that.
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH TUG!
> At every update they kept bringing up "special assessment" to scare us into converting, good thing we were able to hold our ground.



Other than the fact we purchased in 1998 and again in 1999, your story is the same as ours. We enjoyed the ownership until the fee's got out of hand. FWIW I can still log onto our account but it shows a zero balance. We had 2015 points we had saved into 2016. I suspect since those were paid for points there's a glitch that doesn't allow them to cancel the account until they expire. Of course I wouldn't think I could use them because we didn't pay THE Club fee's and the I.I. corporate account shouldn't be valid for 2016 since we didn't pay the fee's. I can still log onto DRI's I.I. corporate account as well but, I.I. typically doesn't remove anything unless you call them and tell them to do so.


----------



## RSWofford

RSWofford said:


> We sent our request last night, so we're really hoping this works. Man, vacation planning is supposed to be fun.




Sorry it took so long to follow up. We were successful at deeding back the property. So glad we found out about this through this site. Thanks to all who post helpful info.


----------



## Sydmb

*DRI taking back Deeds*

So this is a voluntary surrender, no cash value to member surrendering DRI point system time share?


----------



## dougp26364

Sydmb said:


> So this is a voluntary surrender, no cash value to member surrendering DRI point system time share?



It is voluntary. No value to the member other than getting a monkey off their back plus, the member pays the transfer/handling fee of $250. All loans must be paid in full before they'll accept it back.


----------



## StuckWithWyndham

FINALLY - we're done with DRI! We sent our first email on January 5th, 2016, requesting deed-back for Los Abrigados property at Ridgewood Townhouses Phase II and received the ticket number. 

Today, May 31st, 2016, I called and received the news that the deed has been transferred, and then I called the county assessor's office and verified. Never thought it would end, and SO GLAD it has!


----------



## TheTimeshareCrusade

Such good info on this thread . On the way to getting my parents out of their time share . Just got the paperwork delivered this week . Thanks so much TUG .


----------



## densed

*DRI Deed back- do now or wait*

I have deeded and points in a Diamond Timeshare. I would like to start the deed back process now, but I am wondering if I should wait since I have a scheduled vacation in mid September to use up some points. If I start the deed back now, will that effect my current vacation plans. Should I start it in late September, after vacation?  If I do start it in late September, that might take the finalization into the new year 2017, since it looks like some deed backs take about 6 months to complete. If I go into the new year, would I be required to pay a full new years worth of maintenance fees and assessment fees before the deed back is complete?


----------



## Bill4728

If the transfer go thru before you take your vacation the reservation at the DRI resort will be cancelled.  So when you get the paperwork to transfer the deed back to DRI, take your time and do not sent it till a week or so after your vacation. 

If on the other hand, if you change the usage to a II exchange, the minute they are booked, the points are deducted from DRI and can not be cancelled by DRI.


----------



## oneely

So far on this thread I don't see and avalanche of people stating that Diamond is executing any meaningful buy back program.  Are there any responses from people that have received any money they invested in the company back from Diamond.  

I have bought 60,000 points over the years at a cost of over $130,000 and have paid almost $200,000 in maintenance fees. We have vacationed but isn't there a value to the points that should be reimbursed (minus recording and legal fees) to the surrendering owner?  This whole thing sounds like another scam by Diamond, to tamp down owner complaints on the internet and sites like this one


----------



## SmithOp

ottoneely said:


> So far on this thread I don't see and avalanche of people stating that Diamond is executing any meaningful buy back program.  Are there any responses from people that have received any money they invested in the company back from Diamond.
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought 60,000 points over the years at a cost of over $130,000 and have paid almost $200,000 in maintenance fees. We have vacationed but isn't there a value to the points that should be reimbursed (minus recording and legal fees) to the surrendering owner?  This whole thing sounds like another scam by Diamond, to tamp down owner complaints on the internet and sites like this one





There are over 500 responses on this thread.  Its a DEED back program, not a MONEY back program. Some former owners consider it money in the bank to be rid of the committment for maintenance fees.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## oneely

Buy back and voluntary surrender are two entirely different things. 

I think that voluntary surrender would be easy in a really ethical company, which Diamond is not. Instead they have consistently denied that it exists and are not pubicly acknowledging it's existence even now! 

Buy back is beyond Diamond's ability because they are basically dishonest and rip off customers every chance they get. They will never pay you back any of the money you spent! They stay just inside the law, most of the time, but really don't have the customers best interest at heart,

Don't expect a real Buy Back program from Diamond.  Your investment was primarily to pay high pressure salesmen and women to separate you from your hard earned cash with the promise of Nirvana.  The old saying still applies, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.  Stay vacationed with your own money!


----------



## oneely

I am happy for those who were able to finally get rid of the millstone of monthly payments they could no longer afford.  When I can no longer travel I will avail myself of this option, if Diamond still offers it.  And thanks to this forum for spreading the information that Diamond doesn't want to acknowledge.


----------



## TUGBrian

they wouldnt really buy back anything that has no resale value...nor would there be much need for such a program as if DRI packages had significant resale value...these folks utilizing the deedback feature could just offload them on the resale market.


----------



## densed

densed said:


> I have deeded and points in a Diamond Timeshare. I would like to start the deed back process now, but I am wondering if I should wait since I have a scheduled vacation in mid September to use up some points. If I start the deed back now, will that effect my current vacation plans. Should I start it in late September, after vacation?  If I do start it in late September, that might take the finalization into the new year 2017, since it looks like some deed backs take about 6 months to complete. If I go into the new year, would I be required to pay a full new years worth of maintenance fees and assessment fees before the deed back is complete?





Bill4728 said:


> If the transfer go thru before you take your vacation the reservation at the DRI resort will be cancelled.  So when you get the paperwork to transfer the deed back to DRI, take your time and do not sent it till a week or so after your vacation.
> If on the other hand, if you change the usage to a II exchange, the minute they are booked, the points are deducted from DRI and can not be cancelled by DRI.



Wondering if I should start it all closer to early September, near my scheduled vacation. On messages #317, #397 and #392, they state you are only given 30 days to return the document/check to the office after they are mailed to you.


----------



## clifffaith

We've been sitting on paperwork since March.  When we called they said just send it in when you are ready.  We'll get it notarized before we leave for Los Abrigados and Santa Fe next month, so it will be all ready for the mail when we return.


----------



## Michelle14

I just found this site yesterday morning and submitted my email yesterday. I did receive a response within a couple of hours saying although my quarterly dues were up to date all of 2016 must be paid off prior to surrendering my points. We did that right away and emailed them to let them know it had been paid. Today we get the email about the company acquiring Diamond.. I hope this does not stop the process... I want to be rid of this nightmare ASAP.


----------



## MAZxxx

*DRI deedbacks*



Michelle14 said:


> I just found this site yesterday morning and submitted my email yesterday. I did receive a response within a couple of hours saying although my quarterly dues were up to date all of 2016 must be paid off prior to surrendering my points. We did that right away and emailed them to let them know it had been paid. Today we get the email about the company acquiring Diamond.. I hope this does not stop the process... I want to be rid of this nightmare ASAP.



I am in the same position, I was advised to hold off submitting my request until nearer my time, which is not until December.  They told me I would lose this year's time otherwise, and I can't as I have already booked flights.

I have emailed them to see what the current position is.


----------



## Michelle14

Please share what you find out. I emailed them yesterday to confirm that my payment was made and to find out what the next step would be but have not heard back. If I don't hear anything today I will call them tomorrow.


----------



## Michelle14

Just received email that my surrender paperwork is being created and will be mailed in 7 to 10 business days. Whew!!!!:cheer


----------



## riverdees05

Letter came today, that our deeds have been transferred and our account has been closed.  Sent in our request for deedback on 10-12-15.  Almost 9 months to get rid of our twin babies!  Happy Day!


----------



## TUGBrian

Great to see this thread still alive and DRI still taking intervals back!


----------



## dougp26364

riverdees05 said:


> Letter came today, that our deeds have been transferred and our account has been closed.  Sent in our request for deedback on 10-12-15.  Almost 9 months to get rid of our twin babies!  Happy Day!



I guess that's probably less than it would take if you were trying to sell it or give it on the open market.


----------



## tstraveler2

Just sent my email requesting to give my points back.  Used the info on this thread (thank you!)

2 questions: (1)  From reading a few of the posts (didn't try to read them all), if DRI accepts this transaction, can I safely assume that I am looking at 6-9 months at least? (2)  When I sent the email, I listed both contracts (US Collection).  However, their response only listed one of them.  Did they ignore the other or just listed one?


----------



## jenniflg

*Fingers Crossed*

I just found this site and it is an answer to my prayers!  We have points with Diamond that we originally purchased with ILX back in 2006.  We have only used the TS 3 times in the past 10 years.  In May we used a week and the "owners update" was horrible.  Basically they told us we had to pay another $14,000 to convert to Diamond and get more points or what we had was useless and that our MF would be going up drastically.  After 2 1/2 hours I just walked out in tears.  Totally ruined the vacation.  I sent my email to loss mitigation yesterday and received my ticket number last night.  Fingers crossed that we will be free of these crooks.  If this works TUGBrian you will be my angel!!


----------



## clifffaith

Very glad to hear that they are still handing out  ticket numbers, which presumably means they are still in the take back mode.  We go to the notary on Friday and will mail in paperwork that day.  Will be just our luck that it is processed immediately and we will be locked out of our three rooms in Santa Fe on the 23rd, or our single room at Los Abrigados on the 29th.  We'd planned to mail paperwork Aug 1st when we get back home, but are getting antsy.


----------



## TUGBrian

jenniflg said:


> I just found this site and it is an answer to my prayers!  We have points with Diamond that we originally purchased with ILX back in 2006.  We have only used the TS 3 times in the past 10 years.  In May we used a week and the "owners update" was horrible.  Basically they told us we had to pay another $14,000 to convert to Diamond and get more points or what we had was useless and that our MF would be going up drastically.  After 2 1/2 hours I just walked out in tears.  Totally ruined the vacation.  I sent my email to loss mitigation yesterday and received my ticket number last night.  Fingers crossed that we will be free of these crooks.  If this works TUGBrian you will be my angel!!



my fingers are crossed for you too!

whatever you do dont pay 14k to upgrade a thing!


----------



## 47vampire

*DRI Deedback*

Thanks to all who have posted about this.  It has been great.  I finally sent my first email request on July 6.  I got my case # email and waited a few days.  I started calling different times of day and leaving messages.(877-497-7521 option 1 for English and then option 3)  Never got any return phone calls but today on call #2 for the day I finally got a very helpful young lady named Sharissa (spelling?).  

My situation is I was on this time share deed at Los Abrigados (purchased under ILX) with my sister who died in 2010.  Now have too many timeshares to use.  I was informed that First American Title Company will be doing the work on this one and in about 45 days I should receive a warranty deed affidavit and joint tenant documents I will complete and return with an original notarized death certificate and $250.  She told me if I have not received it by the end of August, to call back as they have a lot of these request.  Different states may have different rules about what is required for probate, etc. but I feel lucky on this one.  A Florida unit I have requires probate.  I will keep you posted and keep calling every few weeks to make sure it is progressing.
Thanks again Tuggers.;


----------



## 47vampire

*DRI Deedback for Villa de Santa Fe*

Tuggers,
My deceased sister also owned Villas de Santa Fe and a third sister is on that deed.  Has anyone done deedback with this resort and succeeded?
Thanks for any comments.


----------



## HudsHut

If one owns a fixed week at Bryan's Spanish Cove, and this resort is now listed on Diamond Resorts' website, does the fixed deed qualify for deedback?
https://www.diamondresortsandhotels.com/Resorts/Bryans-Spanish-Cove-Orlando


----------



## tschwa2

You would need to contact them to find out.  Some deeded weeks qualify but I am not sure if all do.


----------



## dougp26364

hudshut said:


> If one owns a fixed week at Bryan's Spanish Cove, and this resort is now listed on Diamond Resorts' website, does the fixed deed qualify for deedback?
> https://www.diamondresortsandhotels.com/Resorts/Bryans-Spanish-Cove-Orlando



One of our weeks was a fixed deeded week. That part has nothing to do with it. They are, however, selective about what resorts from which they'll accept a deed. As mentioned above you'll need to contact DRI's loss mitigation department.


----------



## HudsHut

I've passed the info along to my friend who owns at Bryan's Spanish Cove.


----------



## ericmb4769

Maybe a petition well help?

https://www.change.org/p/ben-cardin-stop-lifetime-multigenerational-timeshare-contracts




hudshut said:


> I've passed the info along to my friend who owns at Bryan's Spanish Cove.


----------



## clifffaith

Just spent the last day of another wonderful trip to Santa Fe.  This morning we mailed our two US contracts back (37,000 points) return receipt requested (so we do not have to fret over whether they actually got our envelope).  While we were wandering the Wheelwright Museum Cliff got a call from the concierge at Los Abrigados, our stop in Sedona on the way home to LA.  They know we just declined to buy anything six days ago at our Event of a Lifetime at Sedona Summit, yet they want us to come sit with them on Friday with the incentive of $120 in resort credit. Not happening! (Well, maybe if they change that to a $100 Amex card since we aren't doing anything besides chilling and keeping me out of the stores -- have a Mexican style home so a driving trip to the southwest always begets more treasures!)


----------



## sssung

clifffaith said:


> Just spent the last day of another wonderful trip to Santa Fe.  This morning we mailed our two US contracts back (37,000 points) return receipt requested (so we do not have to fret over whether they actually got our envelope).  While we were wandering the Wheelwright Museum Cliff got a call from the concierge at Los Abrigados, our stop in Sedona on the way home to LA.  They know we just declined to buy anything six days ago at our Event of a Lifetime at Sedona Summit, yet they want us to come sit with them on Friday with the incentive of $120 in resort credit. Not happening! (Well, maybe if they change that to a $100 Amex card since we aren't doing anything besides chilling and keeping me out of the stores -- have a Mexican style home so a driving trip to the southwest always begets more treasures!)




Congrats!!!


----------



## sssung

*tstraveler2*



tstraveler2 said:


> Just sent my email requesting to give my points back.  Used the info on this thread (thank you!)
> 
> 2 questions: (1)  From reading a few of the posts (didn't try to read them all), if DRI accepts this transaction, can I safely assume that I am looking at 6-9 months at least? (2)  When I sent the email, I listed both contracts (US Collection).  However, their response only listed one of them.  Did they ignore the other or just listed one?



To answer you #2 question. I saw something similar, their response look like hascut offthe bottom 2/3 ofmy original message.


----------



## sssung

*Initial email sent*

Hi all!  I just wanted to add data points to this deed back process. I own a fixed deeded week, a 2 bedroom lock off even years.  I just sent my message to loss mitigatien and within 2 minutes, I received the automated response with a ticket number.

I neglected to provide a reason to relinquish my week.  Should I try to respond to the ticket numbe ermail or just wait until they contact me.?


----------



## dougp26364

sssung said:


> Hi all!  I just wanted to add data points to this deed back process. I own a fixed deeded week, a 2 bedroom lock off even years.  I just sent my message to loss mitigatien and within 2 minutes, I received the automated response with a ticket number.
> 
> I neglected to provide a reason to relinquish my week.  Should I try to respond to the ticket numbe ermail or just wait until they contact me.?



I don't believe you need to give them a reason for your deed back. They've discovered it's cheaper to take back intervals for inventory than to build new resorts from the ground up. It's a pretty good racket if you ask me. We paid approx. $35,000 for our two weeks at Polo Towers back in 1998 and 1999. They took those weeks back, converted them to trust points and will now sell those trust points for >$100,000. The only cost to DRI is keeping the loss mitigation department open and, even then, owners are paying $250/contract to relinquish their intervals, so even the loss mitigation dept. is being subsidized by owners wanting out. 

Be aware the wheels turn slowly. You'll need to contact them about the status of your deed back on a regular basis to keep it moving along. I believe it took us 9 months from start to finish before the deeds were out of our names.


----------



## Bill4728

sssung said:


> Hi all!  I just wanted to add data points to this deed back process. I own a fixed deeded week, a 2 bedroom lock off even years.  I just sent my message to loss mitigatien and within 2 minutes, I received the automated response with a ticket number.
> 
> I neglected to provide a reason to relinquish my week.  Should I try to respond to the ticket numbe ermail or just wait until they contact me.?


You may not need to give a reason BUT it would be better to give one.  I'd send another email ASAP with a reason.


----------



## sssung

dougp26364 said:


> I don't believe you need to give them a reason for your deed back. They've discovered it's cheaper to take back intervals for inventory than to build new resorts from the ground up. It's a pretty good racket if you ask me. We paid approx. $35,000 for our two weeks at Polo Towers back in 1998 and 1999. They took those weeks back, converted them to trust points and will now sell those trust points for >$100,000. The only cost to DRI is keeping the loss mitigation department open and, even then, owners are paying $250/contract to relinquish their intervals, so even the loss mitigation dept. is being subsidized by owners wanting out.
> 
> Be aware the wheels turn slowly. You'll need to contact them about the status of your deed back on a regular basis to keep it moving along. I believe it took us 9 months from start to finish before the deeds were out of our names.



Thank you Doug for the "slow process" reminder!!  I'm anticipating the process to take even a longer time since ....may be more people are taking this route as we speak. I just hope they haven't accumulated enough inventory to stop the program at my home resort (Mystic Dunes).



Bill4728 said:


> You may not need to give a reason BUT it would be better to give one.  I'd send another email ASAP with a reason.



I've sent a reason to Diamond for take back 7/28 early night.  I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## aspenroxy

*Diamond Resorts points buyback*

I am glad to hear diamond are buying back points, my question is this, they want all fees and mortgages paid, and for 250.00 they will take ur timeshare back.

What about all the money we as owners paid in the first place, we paid 40,000.00 for our 15000 points, and we are trying to sell our points, for 25,000 trying to recoup something, we are Canadians so with the exchange rate applied we paid over 50,000.00 do not understand why the former CEO cannot give us some money back when he sold diamond for over 2.2 Billion.



TUGBrian said:


> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> *In order to qualify, the HOA (MFs) must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan. *
> 
> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed
> 
> within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.
> 
> Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.


----------



## tschwa2

Unfortunately 15,000 dri points have a resale value of $0.  You may find someone to pay the transfer fee and closing for a combined out of pocket of under $1000.  If you spend a lot of time and effort advertising on all the free and low cost sites you might be able to sell for $5000 but even that is a real long shot and would probably take 1-3 years to find that buyer.   That's the reason so many are happy to pay the $250 to get out in the next 2-3 months vs years.  DRI may even have enough points that it will discontinue the take backs until they sell some of it down.


----------



## Bill4728

DRI points have little or no resale value because DRI does everything they can to make them have no value.

If you buy from a current owner
- You do not get into the "Club" 
- You lose all points and reservations made with this years points
- You may have to repay the MFs the old owner may have already paid
- they make it difficult to give to a family member unless you die (even then they make it hard )

and 
- They tell you you can not use Interval International (WHICH IS A LIE!!)  You can use II but you must open your own II account and do your trading thru that private II account

For all these reasons  most people are afraid to get involved with resale DRI points contracts.


----------



## She-She

*DRI*

Hi, has anyone had luck lately with DRI taking points back? Does this voluntary surrender or deedback process adversely affect one's credit?  Appreciate the info!


----------



## TUGBrian

there is no impact on your credit utilizing this offer, you should send off your email asap!


----------



## TheWizz

I bought some Sunterra deeds and points many moons ago and also DRI Polo Towers deeds many moons ago.  At one time I had ~45K points after the merger and after I did a conversion for $3K to THE Club, back when that was an option for resale buyers.  When they did the last deed-back a few years ago, before the Kauai issues, I gave back all of the DRI Points I owned since the MFs on points were going through the roof, which left me with three deeded resorts and 30K points annually.  This year I paid $560 in Club Dues.  I paid $3,126,01 in MFs for the three deeds I own, for a total out-the-door cost of $3,686.01.  Who knows what it will be next year!  It could be worse...  I have a friend that owns only DRI Points (17K) and paid almost $3K in MFs this year for a little over 1/2 the points I have.    I digress...  

My travel patterns and needs have changed over the past few years and I use DRI less and less each year and struggled to use all my points this year.  But with the help of some friends and family, I did use most of them.  The balance I converted to UA Miles to empty the current year balance.  As soon as I returned from my last trip on a DRI TS vaca, I sent the email in to DRI on June 13th to deed-back my three timeshares.  A couple of days later, I received an email stating they had received it and got a ticket#.  A week later I inquired again and was told it was approved and that the whole process could take "45-60 days" to complete.  Right.....    So I hit the 60 day point recently and sent them emails again, faxes of the email and started calling the Loss Mitigation Ph#.  I finally got through to someone today and was told all three deeds were sent to Title Co. to process last month and I should be getting something in the mail soon.  Fingers crossed...


----------



## clifffaith

Yes! We mailed our notarized paperwork 2.5 weeks ago on our last day in Santa Fe. I really didn't expect anything to happen quickly. Today we were starting some idle research to see if we can figure out when Kaanapali releases their 13 month inventory, how much Deluxe Ocean View is left today at 11am if it was released at midnight, etc. Then I noticed we only had 9100 points listed for 2017. Interesting. Cliff says, try to make Santa Fe reservation 13 months out. Ooh, can't do it. Then we thought to check our ownership summary on the left side of the web page. Hawaii only! So we haven't gotten the official word, but we are out of the US collection.  On the downside turns out that even though we'd moved all 2016 points to 2017, we then had some adjustments to reservations and we now have 5000 points we need to use up this year. Oh no, we have to take another vacation!


----------



## TheWizz

TheWizz said:


> I bought some Sunterra deeds and points many moons ago and also DRI Polo Towers deeds many moons ago...
> 
> ...I sent the email in to DRI on June 13th to deed-back my three timeshares.  A couple of days later, I received an email stating they had received it and got a ticket#.  A week later I inquired again and was told it was approved and that the whole process could take "45-60 days" to complete...



I received a FedEx envelope from the Title Co. on Aug. 4th for "one" of my three DRI timeshare deeds (PT Villas).  I expected the other two to arrive a few days later, but after two weeks, no more paperwork.  I called DRI and inquired and they said that sometimes the title searches take longer for some properties vs. others, but said they are in-progress and the Title Co. will send the paperwork out by deed as they are ready.  So...  I'll just keep waiting for the other two deeds paperwork to arrive and then get it all notarized at one time and send all three back together.  The positive is I should have them all (relatively soon) and sent in before the grim reaper comes a calling in Dec. seeking next year's MFs, which I do not plan to pay, ever, again.


----------



## TUGBrian

not sure if its been mentioned here, but we did get a confirmation from another individual that an owner contacting the above department got an answer that DRI was NOT currently taking back Club Intrawest deeds.

hopefully this will change in the future.


----------



## dougp26364

TheWizz said:


> I bought some Sunterra deeds and points many moons ago and also DRI Polo Towers deeds many moons ago.  At one time I had ~45K points after the merger and after I did a conversion for $3K to THE Club, back when that was an option for resale buyers.  When they did the last deed-back a few years ago, before the Kauai issues, I gave back all of the DRI Points I owned since the MFs on points were going through the roof, which left me with three deeded resorts and 30K points annually.  This year I paid $560 in Club Dues.  I paid $3,126,01 in MFs for the three deeds I own, for a total out-the-door cost of $3,686.01.  Who knows what it will be next year!  It could be worse...  I have a friend that owns only DRI Points (17K) and paid almost $3K in MFs this year for a little over 1/2 the points I have.    I digress...
> 
> My travel patterns and needs have changed over the past few years and I use DRI less and less each year and struggled to use all my points this year.  But with the help of some friends and family, I did use most of them.  The balance I converted to UA Miles to empty the current year balance.  As soon as I returned from my last trip on a DRI TS vaca, I sent the email in to DRI on June 13th to deed-back my three timeshares.  A couple of days later, I received an email stating they had received it and got a ticket#.  A week later I inquired again and was told it was approved and that the whole process could take "45-60 days" to complete.  Right.....    So I hit the 60 day point recently and sent them emails again, faxes of the email and started calling the Loss Mitigation Ph#.  I finally got through to someone today and was told all three deeds were sent to Title Co. to process last month and I should be getting something in the mail soon.  Fingers crossed...



Your highlighting exactly why we gave our deeds back. Fee's had skyrocketed over the last three or four years. The jump in cost of THE Club dues was the final straw. It became far to expensive for second tier quality in mostly second tier locations in the destinations served by DRI.

We owned an excess of timeshare inventory for our current needs. Something had to go and we'd already divested ourselves of one timeshare. DRI's drastic cost escalation made it an easy decision. Even without their deed back program we were going to get rid of our DRI ownership, either by giving them away or defaulting on the MF's.


----------



## dougp26364

TheWizz said:


> I received a FedEx envelope from the Title Co. on Aug. 4th for "one" of my three DRI timeshare deeds (PT Villas).  I expected the other two to arrive a few days later, but after two weeks, no more paperwork.  I called DRI and inquired and they said that sometimes the title searches take longer for some properties vs. others, but said they are in-progress and the Title Co. will send the paperwork out by deed as they are ready.  So...  I'll just keep waiting for the other two deeds paperwork to arrive and then get it all notarized at one time and send all three back together.  The positive is I should have them all (relatively soon) and sent in before the grim reaper comes a calling in Dec. seeking next year's MFs, which I do not plan to pay, ever, again.



They couldn't even FIND our deeds. Fortunately I had copies of all the paperwork ever done with DRI, including copies of our deeds and closing papers. I had to fax all of that to them to "grease" the wheels and get the ball rolling.

Now, on another topic, they STILL have our fixed week listed in reservations under our name. I received a pre-arrival E-mail from them the other day. When I called to inform them I no longer owned that deed she looked it up and could see where it had passed through loss mitigation but, she was unable to cancel the reservation. It seems loss mitigation hadn't canceled our membership in THE Club despite the fact we never paid THE Club dues for 2016. She suggested I call back when loss mitigation was open (they had closed for the day when I called) and I suggested maybe she should give them my number and they could call me. Either way, I was letting them know I didn't own the week, I wouldn't be showing up and maybe they should do something with that week vs letting the unit sit empty.


----------



## pedro47

Why couldn't the person you were speaking with, could not  just shoot an email to the loss migration
 department that you have deed back your deed and furthermore you are not a DRI owner?


----------



## ElaineA

TUGBrian said:


> there is no impact on your credit utilizing this offer, you should send off your email asap!



I just stumbled on this thread. We have DRI pts but with the Hawaii Trust. Can this still work? What about since DRI was sold?


----------



## SmithOp

pedro47 said:


> Why couldn't the person you were speaking with, could not  just shoot an email to the loss migration
> department that you have deed back your deed and furthermore you are not a DRI owner?


That's the "not my job" way nowadays.  I remember back in the 90s we had an initiative called legendary service, you followed up until the customer was served.

Sent from my BLU R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## clifffaith

ElaineA said:


> I just stumbled on this thread. We have DRI pts but with the Hawaii Trust. Can this still work? What about since DRI was sold?



I think it will work just the same way in the Hawaii Collection. After Apollo takes full control, who knows. We divested ourselves of US earlier this month, leaving just the Hawaii points.   I think you should see if there is a resale market for Hawaii. We kept our Hawaii points thinking that maybe we could sell them in the future, but in the meantime we go to Hawaii every January and although we also go to Sedona and Santa Fe almost every year we never decide when we're going until a few months out so saw no reason to continue having points in both collections. And it turns out that Sedona Summit is in the Hawaii Collection anyway so if we needed to make 13 month reservations we could.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

ElaineA said:


> I just stumbled on this thread. We have DRI pts but with the Hawaii Trust. Can this still work? What about since DRI was sold?


I don't think you would have a problem, considering that they are selling 11,500 points in the Hawaii collection for ~$100K on the sales floor.  DRI, almost alone among timeshare companies, has realized that it's more profitable to recycle inventory than it is to get into the development game.


----------



## Bill4728

TUGBrian said:


> not sure if its been mentioned here, but we did get a confirmation from another individual that an owner contacting the above department got an answer that DRI was NOT currently taking back Club Intrawest deeds.
> 
> hopefully this will change in the future.



We are currently keeping our CI pts even with the DRI takeover.  BUT Last year before DRI take over, resale CI points were still selling for a bit of money.  So maybe anyone with CI can still sell their CI pts on the open market.


----------



## TUGBrian

is one particular member who just recently listed a good chunk of ci points for free...curious to see if he finds a buyer.


----------



## Matilda

*Dri timeshare buyback*

I've sent two emails as this thread advised, and I have not heard a word, I resent the request the second time and was provided with yet another ticket number. The email from the first requests states they will get in touch with me in 1-2 days, they haven't either time I requested the buyback with the information required.


----------



## cd5

Bill4728 said:


> We are currently keeping our CI pts even with the DRI takeover.  BUT Last year before DRI take over, resale CI points were still selling for a bit of money.  So maybe anyone with CI can still sell their CI pts on the open market.



Had confirmation a couple of weeks ago that some sales occurred at $30usd per point with no ROFR on the part of DRI.


----------



## jenniflg

Matilda, they usually do not respond to emails.  You have to call 877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.  Call frequently.


----------



## Bill4728

Bill4728 said:


> We are currently keeping our CI pts even with the DRI takeover.  BUT Last year before DRI take over, resale CI points were still selling for a bit of money.  So maybe anyone with CI can still sell their CI pts on the open market.





cd5 said:


> Had confirmation a couple of weeks ago that some sales occurred at $30usd per point with no ROFR on the part of DRI.



So that tells me, if you want to sell Club Intrawest points you should be able to sell them for around $30/pt  (instead of the almost $200/pt that CI wants)


----------



## MarkGH

*US only?*

Hi,

Just found this most interesting thread and was wondering if this hand back applied to the US only?

I own DRI points in the European Collection and am looking to get rid of them so this would be ideal - but does anyone know if this would work for me in the UK?


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, this particular program only applies to US collection weeks.

I believe the fee is much larger for giving back EU collection weeks, and not all are eligible.


----------



## evelia8

*Diamond International/MGV Timeshare Question (paid-off).*

Hi, Does anyone know what happens if one just lets the timeshare go and not pay the maintenance fees?  I know it goes into collections, then foreclosure, but does it get reported to the 3 credit bureaus and ruins your credit?  I'm just asking because I have tried to surrender my DRI/MGV Timeshare with Mitigation Loss since Oct., 2015 and they sent me a decline letter stating that I need to sell or transfer it, but I wasn't current on my MF's at that time.  I will try this below and see what happens.  Does anyone out there own Monarch Grand Vacations (MGV) now owned by Diamond Int'l (DRI)?  Please post the answer.  Thank you all!





TUGBrian said:


> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> *In order to qualify, the HOA (MFs) must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan. *
> 
> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com and or leadcollector@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed
> 
> within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.
> 
> Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.
> 
> _*Edited to add phone number:   You can call 877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.*_


----------



## riverdees05

For DRI to take a deed back, one has to be current on all fees.  To have a chance to give it away, you at least have to be current on all fees.  If you do nothing and let it go into collections, then foreclosure, it will get reported to the 3 credit bureaus and impact your credit rating.


----------



## mickeymouse

*Monarch Grand Vacations (MGV)*

First of all, I want to thank all of you for steering us in the proper channel to eliminate our timeshare.  We have been a timeshare owner for 22 years and have enjoyed most of our various experiences. However, we would like to now go in another direction.
We have spoken to 3 sales companies, read as much as possible in regards to timeshare selling on the web, looked at various sites, spoken to friends and have come to the sad conclusion that our 2 bedroom annual former I.I. 5 star resort before Diamond took over, is going to be a hard sell (if at all).

I called Diamond but as you well know, they will not buy it back even at a low price plus demands a $250 transfer fee upon sale; you think they would absorb that as a thank you. The representative suggested EBay.
By good fortune, I bumped into the Tug BBS web site and read all you have posted, including how to start the process of a deed back.
We followed your suggestion and sent the email. I did not provide a reason. A quick response stated we would hear back in 1 to 2 days. Nothing. Again I followed your Loss Mitigation information and placed a phone message. A call back came the next morning and after a short discussion, I was told I had to pay a charge that has not even been billed: the last 2016 maintenance fee.
Without paying this fee ahead of time, my request will be denied and we will have to start over. The process time should take 45 days.  I hope they don't stall it out to 2017.

 And by the way, the representative didn't know much about the Apollo transaction, even said Diamond was acquiring Apollo---just the opposite---and said that 'it will still be Diamond.'   I don't believe Diamond is informing the low level employees about the shake up.

Even though our decision is depressing, we're grateful for this blog.


----------



## fluke

MarkGH said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just found this most interesting thread and was wondering if this hand back applied to the US only?
> 
> I own DRI points in the European Collection and am looking to get rid of them so this would be ideal - but does anyone know if this would work for me in the UK?



The European collection has had some sort of "surrender" program that has run continuously.  It is because of the more stringent consumer protection laws in the European countries.  I know for years I had seen it referenced on both the DRI Facebook page and the online forum on the DRI website.  In fact a few years ago as a US collection member you could pay a fee to transfer to Euro collection and then surrender your points.

I would check out the Facebook site and DRI's official forum.  A lot of European owners on both.


----------



## evelia8

Thank you for answering my question.  I will try to give it away or give it back to DRI again.  Thank you!



riverdees05 said:


> For DRI to take a deed back, one has to be current on all fees.  To have a chance to give it away, you at least have to be current on all fees.  If you do nothing and let it go into collections, then foreclosure, it will get reported to the 3 credit bureaus and impact your credit rating.


----------



## kalima

*If I surrender my points account can they cancel my deeded week booking?*

Hi everyone!....if I were to cancel my points account....there is a note in there that says that all bookings will be cancelled upon surrender etc...can they cancel my deeded week booking that i have for this year? I highly doubt it but don't want a hiccup as everything is booked/flights etc....wondering if I should wait to return the docs until after our trip? Would really like to just get this done soon as well though....has anyone else with a deeded week handed back their points account that can let me know what happened? My deeded week is totally different than my Points and is only in my name...the points are in joint names. Thank you


----------



## riverdees05

I had heard that if you had weeks booked at your home resort (my two weeks were deeded weeks) that you would loose them.  Before I started the deedback work, I reserved my two weeks and then deposited them with II.  I had paid the maintenance fee.  It took 9 months for the process, but they did take my two weeks and didn't try to take back the weeks from II.


----------



## Michelle14

*I am done *

Found this awesome site on June 28th - sent my email and they responded fairly quick by stating that my 4th quarter maintenance dues that were normally due in October had to be paid in full - paid those the same day - said paperwork would be sent in 10 business days - it was definitely longer than that but they did come. Had the paperwork notarized and sent back - received an email on 8/29 that as of 8/22 the transfer was complete! Thank you so much for posting all this info - we were very close to contacting a company to help us get rid of it. 
I sleep much better now.


----------



## Quimby4

Sent an email last week.
Got this email this morning.

_Thank you for the email. We have reviewed and approved the request. We will have the Title Company prepare and mail the surrender paperwork. The transaction is being processed. We thank you ahead of time for your patience during the Surrender process.

Dora Barrera | Financial Services Title & Recording Department | Diamond Resorts International® | Tel: 877.497.7521 | Fax: 702.240.0638

Vacations for Life® | Stay Vacationed.™
_

Im not really sure why I am doing this...I actually have had great luck trading it with II. I am just afraid that II will dry up someday or is it the hassle of of trying to book and trade. 
Oct 1st I can book my 2017 week. Can I book that and deposit it with II? Will I get to keep it?


----------



## sssung

Michelle14 said:


> Found this awesome site on June 28th - sent my email and they responded fairly quick by stating that my 4th quarter maintenance dues that were normally due in October had to be paid in full - paid those the same day - said paperwork would be sent in 10 business days - it was definitely longer than that but they did come. Had the paperwork notarized and sent back - received an email on 8/29 that as of 8/22 the transfer was complete! Thank you so much for posting all this info - we were very close to contacting a company to help us get rid of it.
> I sleep much better now.



Hi Michelle14, was your ownership deeded or points?


----------



## sssung

Quimby4 said:


> Sent an email last week.
> Got this email this morning.
> 
> _Thank you for the email. We have reviewed and approved the request. We will have the Title Company prepare and mail the surrender paperwork. The transaction is being processed. We thank you ahead of time for your patience during the Surrender process.
> 
> Dora Barrera | Financial Services Title & Recording Department | Diamond Resorts International® | Tel: 877.497.7521 | Fax: 702.240.0638
> 
> Vacations for Life® | Stay Vacationed.™
> _
> 
> Im not really sure why I am doing this...I actually have had great luck trading it with II. I am just afraid that II will dry up someday or is it the hassle of of trying to book and trade.
> Oct 1st I can book my 2017 week. Can I book that and deposit it with II? Will I get to keep it?



Once your reservation is confirms with II, it will not be taken away.


----------



## donnaval

> Oct 1st I can book my 2017 week. Can I book that and deposit it with II? Will I get to keep it?



You will have to pay your 2017 maintenance fees.


----------



## Quimby4

donnaval said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> Oct 1st I can book my 2017 week. Can I book that and deposit it with II? Will I get to keep it?
> 
> 
> You will have to pay your 2017 maintenance fees.



Since I have EOY usage I think it makes sense that I should pay 2017 for the week since I already technically paid for 1/2 of it in 2016? Is my thinking correct?

Thank you


----------



## donnaval

Sorry, I don't know how it would work for an EOY unit  - the unit I turned back was an annual use, and I had already paid the MFs and deposited the 2015 unit before deeding back the TS.  My guess is that since you've already paid 1/2 of the fee, they would not object to your paying the balance and using it, but you would be best advised to check with Diamond directly.


----------



## HudsHut

hudshut said:


> If one owns a fixed week at Bryan's Spanish Cove, and this resort is now listed on Diamond Resorts' website, does the fixed deed qualify for deedback?
> https://www.diamondresortsandhotels.com/Resorts/Bryans-Spanish-Cove-Orlando



Just heard back from our friend. Diamond has accepted the Bryan's Spanish Cove fixed week as a deedback. 

Hurray!

This is the DRI contact name from whom the reply email came:
Dora Barrera | Financial Services Title & Recording Department | Diamond
Resorts International® | Tel: 877.497.7521 | Fax: 702.240.0638


----------



## Bill4728

I believe that this seems to be DRI current policy on current points or reservations with deedbacks 

If you deed back your TS ownership ( points or weeks) you lose all points or reservations that are under DRI's control.  BUT if you have deposited your week into II OR  used your points to make a II exchange, that is now under II control and  you do not lose them when you deed back your week. 

Hope this helps


----------



## lrbowers

*DRI Point Takeback*

Does anyone know if this takeback program is still available from Diamond International?

Thanks,
John


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, send an email to the address in the very first post in the thread to get started.


----------



## Makai Guy

evelia8 has sent us the following email:





> Here is the information regarding the surrender of a Diamond/MGV Timeshare for anyone that is having the same problem that I had.  Please post in the DRI forum.  Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> -------- Original message --------
> From: Loss Mitigation <LossMitigation@diamondresorts.com>
> Date: 9/8/16 9:30 AM (GMT-08:00)
> To: [redacted]
> Cc: [redacted]
> Subject: Re: [Ticket#2016090210001225]
> 
> Thank you for your email pursuant to your request for information on our voluntary surrender program.  There is no compensation.  To be eligible for this program, you must meet all of our requirements listed below:
> Loan MUST be paid in full
> Maintenance fees and/or club dues MUST be current
> Resort MUST be on DRI approved list for surrender
> $250 processing fee per contract - due upon execution of the paerwork.


----------



## ElaineA

*Gag order*

Did anyone notice the wording in the paperwork? Essentially it is a gag order. I guess they don't want to be flooded with a lot a deed backs.


----------



## sssung

ElaineA said:


> Did anyone notice the wording in the paperwork? Essentially it is a gag order. I guess they don't want to be flooded with a lot a deed backs.



Seriously?  So this is not suposedto be discussed here afore the paperwork is signed?


----------



## kalima

*Can I deed back at my Home Resort or do I need to go to notary?*

Hi, I have been accepted for a deed back and have the paperwork. As I am in Canada I need to go to see a Notary that can sign for a U.S Notary (as I am in Hawaii Collection). I can certainly do this but we are due for a stay at our home resort (Maui) in a couple of months (we also own a floating week as well as the points we are deeding back)...Has anyone deeded back at the actual resort so that their Realtor people can witness it (just like they did when we bought with DRI)? I did ask them but they said to just go to my notary here...It takes quite a while with all the paperwork over here so am thinking it would be just as quick and maybe more convenient if we just deeded back while at our home resort.


----------



## Bill4728

kalima said:


> Hi, I have been accepted for a deed back and have the paperwork. As I am in Canada I need to go to see a Notary that can sign for a U.S Notary (as I am in Hawaii Collection). I can certainly do this but we are due for a stay at our home resort (Maui) in a couple of months (we also own a floating week as well as the points we are deeding back)...Has anyone deeded back at the actual resort so that their Realtor people can witness it (just like they did when we bought with DRI)? I did ask them but they said to just go to my notary here...It takes quite a while with all the paperwork over here so am thinking it would be just as quick and maybe more convenient if we just deeded back while at our home resort.


Signing while in Hawaii sounds like a great idea. 

With DRI I'd always count on them doing something which may not be best for you (the owner)  So I would not sign/mail anything till you've taken your holiday.  

Good Luck


----------



## clifffaith

Getting towards the end of the year so if you delay you may be on the hook for 2017 maintenance fees, I think you want to get this done sooner rather than later. That being said, we sat on our paperwork for close to four months so we could finish up our scheduled trips, and we were out in less than two weeks after submitting our notarized paperwork and $250. But that was in July and they could get busy as we get closer to the end of the year. I'd be afraid to wait much longer.


----------



## Michelle14

sssung said:


> Hi Michelle14, was your ownership deeded or points?



Mine was points


----------



## DebbieDNJ

*Thank You!*

I was a TUG member many years ago, but dropped off at some point when life just got too busy. I popped back on a couple of weeks ago and found this thread about deedbacks. This was exactly what I was looking for! I submitted a request on 9/24/16 to relinquish my fixed week 6 Liki Tiki Village. I was always able to get good trades over the years, but it took too much work to manipulate the Interval International system and now the maintenance fees have become unbearable to me. I called a week later and then again today and was told that my request has been approved. I cannot tell you how happy I am to have one less thing to deal with year after year...Thank you all!


----------



## LewisT

*Deedback Complete--Historic Powhatan*

I have just completed the deedback program with DRI.  Here's a recap of my experience: 6/12/16--Email requesting DRI deedback; followed by automated reply with a ticket number in about 25 minutes.  6/13/16--Email from Loss Mitigation saying process was underway and could take 45-60 days. 8/2/16--Phone call to check on ticket status--said I should hear something in the next few days.  8/15/16--Rec'd FedEx envelope from title company with Special Warranty Deed; discovered error in spelling of name; called Loss Mitigation and they said corrected papers would be sent.  8/17/16--Corrected papers rec'd from title company.  9/2/16--Got papers notarized (took us a few days to get this rolling).  9/6/16--FedEx papers sent to title company (they provided return envelope).  9/7/16--Title company rec'd paperwork.  Mid-Sept--Account with DRI closed.  Checked online one day and it was active; checked a week later and had no access.  9/29/16--Email to Loss Mitigation asking for verification documents of deed transfer.  9/30/16--Email from DRI stating my account was closed on 9/22 and that no documents would be provided by them and to contact the County registrar.  10/4/16--Contacted James City County office; they emailed a copy of the special warranty deed indicating the deedback was registered with them on 9/14/16.  Transfer complete. 

FYI--This property was at Historic Powhatan in Williamsburg, VA.  4x4 lockout, even years only.  This was week 22 and we deposited it with RCI in the spring before starting this process.  Originally purchased in 1996, before Sunterra.  It's a deeded week that we never converted to Diamond or RCI points, but traded through RCI  (when possible).  We really enjoyed it when we lived close enough to use it regularly.  I don't know if this history influenced the deedback, but it may provide someone else a point of reference.  It's been fun, but now I'm done.


----------



## DebbieDNJ

LewisT said:


> I have just completed the deedback program with DRI.  Here's a recap of my experience: 6/12/16--Email requesting DRI deedback; followed by automated reply with a ticket number in about 25 minutes.  6/13/16--Email from Loss Mitigation saying process was underway and could take 45-60 days. 8/2/16--Phone call to check on ticket status--said I should hear something in the next few days.  8/15/16--Rec'd FedEx envelope from title company with Special Warranty Deed; discovered error in spelling of name; called Loss Mitigation and they said corrected papers would be sent.  8/17/16--Corrected papers rec'd from title company.  9/2/16--Got papers notarized (took us a few days to get this rolling).  9/6/16--FedEx papers sent to title company (they provided return envelope).  9/7/16--Title company rec'd paperwork.  Mid-Sept--Account with DRI closed.  Checked online one day and it was active; checked a week later and had no access.  9/29/16--Email to Loss Mitigation asking for verification documents of deed transfer.  9/30/16--Email from DRI stating my account was closed on 9/22 and that no documents would be provided by them and to contact the County registrar.  10/4/16--Contacted James City County office; they emailed a copy of the special warranty deed indicating the deedback was registered with them on 9/14/16.  Transfer complete.
> 
> FYI--This property was at Historic Powhatan in Williamsburg, VA.  4x4 lockout, even years only.  This was week 22 and we deposited it with RCI in the spring before starting this process.  Originally purchased in 1996, before Sunterra.  It's a deeded week that we never converted to Diamond or RCI points, but traded through RCI  (when possible).  We really enjoyed it when we lived close enough to use it regularly.  I don't know if this history influenced the deedback, but it may provide someone else a point of reference.  It's been fun, but now I'm done.



Thank you for the detailed information. I'm into step 2 (although I received a phone call from DRI instead of an email) and it helps to know that the information I was given by DRI so far matches what you describe. My fixed week for Feb 2017 was not yet deposited and I have not paid my 2017 maintenance fees (not due until 1/1/17)and told to not pay as the process should be complete by then.


----------



## jenniflg

*So Grateful!*

I am so grateful to this website and group.  It has been an amazing answer to prayer.  On our vacation in May 2016 we went to an owners update.  After 2 hours I left in tears due to all their treats and belittling. It was rediculous. I honestly did not know what to do but knew I had to get rid of this timeshare.  After we got back I found your website and joined immediately.  TugBrian had a post on deedbacks for $250.  With so many people wanting out of their timeshare could something this easy be true?  I thought it was worth a try.  I sent my initial email to Loss Mitigation on 7/12.  On 7/20 I received an email that my request was approved and had been sent to the title company.  It would take 60-90 days.  On 10/4 I received the paperwork from the title company.  We signed it, had it notarized and include the check for $250 and shipped it all back today.  I am so grateful for everyone on this tread and all the help.  I am so relieved.  Thank you to everyone but especially TugBrian for posting this.  I hope more people join this website and get the help they need instead of going through scammers, etc.


----------



## jeff92123

*Reasons given for wanting to return*

Admittedly I haven't read every post on this thread yet so hope this is not a repeat topic but am wondering what reason to state to Diamond Resorts for wanting to return the deed.  Health?  Employment change?  My true reasons are probably like most everyone else.  I can't get the resorts I want when I want them and when I can the point cost is huge.  Therefore these points have become a burden.  Anyway any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## clifffaith

Use whatever works for you.  Cliff is 78 and I was having back issues at the time so we just said our age and infirmities were preventing us from continuing to travel. (What he didn't say was he was tired of listening to me screaming about the $10K maintenance fee every January).


----------



## dougp26364

jeff92123 said:


> Admittedly I haven't read every post on this thread yet so hope this is not a repeat topic but am wondering what reason to state to Diamond Resorts for wanting to return the deed.  Health?  Employment change?  My true reasons are probably like most everyone else.  I can't get the resorts I want when I want them and when I can the point cost is huge.  Therefore these points have become a burden.  Anyway any feedback would be appreciated.



You don't need a reason. They just have to want your deed. I didn't give them a reason other than I didn't want to continue as an owner.


----------



## jeff92123

Okay thanks both for the advise.  I had read an earlier post about "fact checking" and assumed it was related to the reasons you provide if any.  I will submit my info by email now and update results on this post.

I have two 2500 point diamond membership which may be something they don't want back (2500 points is very low).  If this doesn't work for me then next on my list is simply not paying them and seeing what happens.  Any comments about what happens in this circumstance?  I'm not overly concerned about my credit at this point in my life.


----------



## sjudge

*Hoping and Praying*

I have given my timeshare this year to charity, as I understand I cannot do the "call" to loss mitigation until I have used it this year, or it will negate this gift.  I have health issues and do need to divest, here is hoping this opportunity doesn't dissolve, I appreciate all the information....


----------



## jenniflg

jeff92123 said:


> Okay thanks both for the advise.  I had read an earlier post about "fact checking" and assumed it was related to the reasons you provide if any.  I will submit my info by email now and update results on this post.
> 
> I have two 2500 point diamond membership which may be something they don't want back (2500 points is very low).  If this doesn't work for me then next on my list is simply not paying them and seeing what happens.  Any comments about what happens in this circumstance?  I'm not overly concerned about my credit at this point in my life.



Hi Jeff.  I stated my reason was just financial circumstances.  That was all they needed.  We only had 1750 points and they took it back no questions asked.  Good luck!


----------



## Quimby4

I received this email on 9/10/16 but have not received anything in the mail or email.


Thank you for the email. We have reviewed and approved the request. We will have the Title Company prepare and mail the surrender paperwork. The transaction is being processed. We thank you ahead of time for your patience during the Surrender process.


----------



## riverdees05

You need to call them and ask for the status,  I have to do it numerous times.


----------



## jenniflg

They say it takes 60-90 days.  Ours took 75 days and then the paperwork came!


----------



## 47vampire

*DRI Deedback Almost Done*


I have to give a huge THANK YOU to my fellow Tug posters and to Denise,  a wonderful Moderator, who helped me navigate thru some of this.  

I am a co-owner with my sister (now deceased) on a few timeshares (DRI and Sheraton/Vistana).  For a few years I tried to use or rent everything we owned together but it was just too much.  Thank heaven for DRI deedback.  I started on 7/6 with my first email to them detailing my situation.  I got a response very quickly thru the automated program but started calling on 7/14, 7/19, 8/19, and 10/10.  I found out they had approved me for surrender toward the end of July and then it went to the title company.  My property was Los Abrigados in Sedona, AZ.  

Since I had married after the purchase and even though my husband's name isn't on anything, he still has to sign a form since AZ is a community property state. I have to provide a notarized copy of the death certificate with my check for $250.00.

We do plan to vacation and use up the last points before we surrender.  I did ask and was told I need to return the forms (they provided a fedex envelope) by Dec. 15.  I think that will make it process and close out the year properly. 
Probably will still have to call II to close that account and follow up with more phone calls to verify all processing but this is such a welcome blessing.

For anyone else who may have a similar situation, do not believe what the TS companies tell you have to spend to correct deeds, etc. upon the death of one of your fellow owners or for any reason.  Sheraton connected me to a lawyer's office that told me I would have to spend $4000 to probate a will in FL to remove my sister from the deed of that property.  Through TUG I was connected to Ready Legal (Thanks Denise) and have found out that is not true and certainly won't cost me $4000 plus.  I am keeping my Sheraton/Vistana properties but cleaning the deeds up and removing my sister from the ownership. Thanks


----------



## evelia8

Okay, all you Smart TUG Members.  I have surrendered my DRI Timeshare and it went through after paying all my maintenance fees, $250.00 Transfer Fee, Notarizing the 
Forms they sent me and it took exactly 1 month.  My loan had been paid-off for years.  I also wrote a hardship letter beforehand and even reported them to the BBB because they wouldn't work with me at first to give back my timeshare!  But thanks to all of your assistance, I was able to surrender it and I checked Diamondresorts.com and my membership is cancelled!  I also called them to double-check and it has been closed!  I want to thank all of you on TUG for getting me out of this nightmare timeshare.  I should have joined a long time ago but didn't know about this site.  Take care and Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## TUGBrian

fantastic news that this program is still available for DRI owners, its been an astounding success.


----------



## Egret1986

*I've been to two DRI HOA meetings in the past week and recommended TUG*



evelia8 said:


> Okay, all you Smart TUG Members.  I have surrendered my DRI Timeshare and it went through after paying all my maintenance fees, $250.00 Transfer Fee, Notarizing the
> Forms they sent me and it took exactly 1 month.  My loan had been paid-off for years.  I also wrote a hardship letter beforehand and even reported them to the BBB because they wouldn't work with me at first to give back my timeshare!  But thanks to all of your assistance, I was able to surrender it and I checked Diamondresorts.com and my membership is cancelled!  I also called them to double-check and it has been closed!  I want to thank all of you on TUG for getting me out of this nightmare timeshare.  I should have joined a long time ago but didn't know about this site.  Take care and Happy Holidays to you all!



Congratulations on finding TUG and getting rid of your DRI timeshare. 



TUGBrian said:


> fantastic news that this program is still available for DRI owners, its been an astounding success.



A couple of people came up to me after each meeting asking me if I knew how they could get rid of their timeshare with DRI (Gold Key Resorts timeshares that were acquired by DRI last year).  

I first strongly recommended TUG.  Then I told them about this thread and the potential ability to surrender their timeshares back to TUG.

I hope they all took my advice. And, yes, it's good to hear DRI is still accepting these timeshares.


----------



## ElaineA

*They took our too!*



TUGBrian said:


> fantastic news that this program is still available for DRI owners, its been an astounding success.



Thank you and TUG for this. We can fly to visit friends next year instead of paying DRI maintenance fee.


----------



## bveilleu

*2017 maintenance fees?*

Hello,

I'm also from Canada and I have a week booked in Orlando in the first week of december that I want to use... 

If I send my email this week to get rid of my deed and hopefully approve... Paperwork will take between 60 to 90 days to arrive as I can read on this forum...

Do you believe I'll have to pay the 2017 maintenance fees or since the process will be started I'll be safe?     

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Patm929

*MGV Palm Springs deedback*

I just want to share my timeline so others will know Diamond is doing deedbacks. I owned 155 MGV points since the mid 1990's. As with most, I was very unhappy with the increase in fees. Here's my timeline:
8/1/16, stumbled upon this post
8/1/16 sent email to Loss Mitigation, received email back with ticket #
8/1/16 made reservations for Cabo Azul for October 4th
8/18/16 received email stating surrender paperwork being prepared,  
8/28/16 received paperwork with instructions to return within 15 days
Took my trip as planned. Notarized and mailed paperwork back on 10/12/16 
My check was cashed 10/28/16. 11/1/16my online account is gone. 
Thank you so much for this post.


----------



## jeff92123

Thanks to everyone for the great information provided on this site.  I have gone through all the steps (accepted, sent checks and notarized forms) and now am waiting for them to get back to finish the process.  I do want to share an experience I had prior to this and it regards the sites that claim to donate your timeshare to charity.  I only tried one but am guessing they are all similar:  You call.  They take your info.  They tell you yours is not qualified for charity but that they have this great program where they will help you return your timeshare for a cost of $1500 per timeshare.


----------



## TUGBrian

isnt it wonderful that all these law firms, charities and "help" sites offer to get you out of your DRI timeshare if you pay them thousands of dollars?

there is a special place in hell for people that make a living ripping people off.


----------



## skimeup

*They finally took mine back!*

This was for a Jerome unit at Los Abrigados.  I stayed out of DRI when it took over the defunct ILX.

I initiated the buyback last October and it was accepted.  Then they said it was a mistake and the buyback wasn't accepted.  Then they sent me a bill for about $1300 in maintenance and I told them I was not paying.  They could either take it back or put a black mark on my credit report. My daughter had been on title and I had removed her so the credit report disaster would be only mine,

Then they decided to go ahead and take it back.  Chicago Title then insisted that my daughter be notarized again as well as her new husband, since it would be community property.  No.... it wouldn't.   But just to get rid of it, we all got it notarized again and today came official notice that the buyback has gone through!!!!    No more  10 - 15% increases in rates.   But I will miss Sedona it is true.  :rofl:


----------



## bveilleu

bveilleu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm also from Canada and I have a week booked in Orlando in the first week of december that I want to use...
> 
> If I send my email this week to get rid of my deed and hopefully approve... Paperwork will take between 60 to 90 days to arrive as I can read on this forum...
> 
> Do you believe I'll have to pay the 2017 maintenance fees or since the process will be started I'll be safe?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Any Help?

Thanks

Bob V.


----------



## topcop400

I just received my copy of the recorded deed after going through the deed-back process.  It was time for me to get out of Orlando.  Phew!

I had a $700 credit on my account.  Ya think I'll get that back?:annoyed:


----------



## Steam Punk 06

*DRI timeshare takeback*

A great big thank you to this forum! My husband and I bought from Sunterra back in the mid 90s and ended up with 5,000 points. We always felt limited by the properties and locations but we made the best of it. Fast forward to 2015 and he's fighting cancer from exposure to AO in Vietnam.  We didn't travel in 2016 using DRI because we wanted to see family and do things he's always wanted, rather than where the timeshare took us.  We did have a few good vacations we would never have taken, don't get me wrong, but it's become a burden because we just don't know how he will be feeling when we are scheduled to travel. Also, we're looking at finances differently, thus, we wanted out. The FL veterans thing seemed attractive since it would help out other veterans but I just didn't feel right putting out the money first to a third party. Found this forum and was relieved to see instincts were correct!

October 28, 2016 we sent the inital email to DRI about the take back, listing everything that was indicated in this forum. I got a computer generated email back immediately from Loss Mitigation with a ticket number.

November 4, 2016 received another email, staing the following:
Thank you for your email. We are currently preparing the surrender paperwork,
documents will be mailed within 7-10 business days.

Just for your information, there is no compensation and there is a $250
processing fee per contract - due upon execution of paperwork.

:whoopie:
We are relieved that we can get out! The take back program still seems to be going on!!!


----------



## Snowbow

Hi, it has been great to follow this thread.  

9/28:I emailed loss mitigation on September 28 and received the auto email back that someone would contact me in 1-2 days.
10/5: I replied back to their email and said that I haven't heard back from them.
10/18; I received the following email: Thank you for the email. We have reviewed and approved the request. We will have the Title Company prepare and mail the surrender paperwork. Communications will come from the Title Company, to the Owner, with a NEW Surrender Deed or a Letter requesting further compliance from the Owner. We thank you ahead of time for your patience during the Surrender process.

I haven't heard anything yet from the title company, but I will follow up in a couple of weeks.

I am a deeded owner of a former Sunterra property(Scottsdale), even year studio, no points.  They haven't known what to do with me the last few years since I won't buy points and I just use the unit, no exchanges, every other year.  My 2017 fees have been paid in full. Hope it keeps moving forward!


----------



## tstora

Quimby4 said:


> I received this email on 9/10/16 but have not received anything in the mail or email.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the email. We have reviewed and approved the request. We will have the Title Company prepare and mail the surrender paperwork. The transaction is being processed. We thank you ahead of time for your patience during the Surrender process.



I'm in a similar situation. Initially e-mailed them 9/7, then finally received that follow-up on 9/20 with them saying that they approved the request and they were having the title company draft the paperwork. I e-mailed them again 10/9 asking when I could expect the paperwork, and they replied that the timeline of the title company is unknown to them and the title company received numerous requests from them. They told me to follow up if I hadn't received anything 60 days after my initial request, so I guess I'll be e-mailing them again tomorrow.

My timeshare is in Orlando, Florida, so perhaps the title company is just busy. But it's interesting that some people get the paperwork in a manner of weeks, while others in the thread have to wait months.

In any case, fingers crossed, and thanks so much to all of the wonderful members here!


----------



## nightnurse613

Initial email request mid July 2016. Received deeds on 10/5-only mild, occasional reminders. New deeds recorded 11/3/2016. I hope DRI is as happy as we are! Now to see how long it takes for them to close out our on-line access and their financial records.


----------



## mrttravel

Initial email sent November 11. Received a ticket number the same day. Received email approval November 17 indicating the surrender document would be mail within 10-15 business days. I am so happy to have found TUG and this thread as I was looking into one of those Timeshare Exit companies. Thanks to the person who started this thread and to the person who identified this deedback option for DRI owners. My timeshare was with Monarch Grand.


----------



## cgeidl

We are trying. Got our ticket number on September 12th. Said papers will come from the title company and that we should Email them if not receiver within 60 days. We Emailed today as it has been over the 60 days. They do not seem to have much knowledge of what is going on or not going on at the title company. They seem responsive as to their part in the deed back but can't tell when the title company will perform. Just wonder if I could sit at the resort and offer my timeshare to those attending presentations at even less than the timeshare presentation.


----------



## bveilleu

Received my mutual release agreement last week  Since I'm from Canada I gave them a call today to know the exact procedure... notary / authentication, etc... No information was provided to facilitate understanding!   I asked them if it was easier to have my paperwork done in Florida since we're going for a week at Mystic Dunes and golf resort 10 days from now... The lady said yes after putting me on hold to verify with a colleague. Said to go at Bank of America and they have notary over there that can do it for me... Any advice? Is this a good plan? Any information is appreciate.... Thank You


----------



## tstora

I finally got the paperwork! I was starting to give up hope that I would receive it this year, but it finally arrived via FedEx, apparently a day after they sent it. To recap, the approximate timeline was:

9/2 - Initial e-mail request.
9/20 - Request approved.
11/29 - Paperwork received.

I bought a year membership to TUG to thank you guys so much for the wonderful resource. I figure $15 is nothing compared to the hundreds I'll save each year! Thanks again!


----------



## TUGBrian

outstanding, thank you for the contribution supporting the site!

and congratulations on the successful deedback!


----------



## jimeilert

A couple of years back, I was contacted by a reseller (Timeshare Realty Specialists) who committed to sell my DRI (formerly ILX) & I paid a fee. One of the "guarantees" was that they would buy it for "fair market value" ($1.10) via a broker. Only had to pay $479 to the broker (Robert Gaarlandt, Nevada National) & fill out paperwork. Next, came more paperwork from U.S. Consumer Attorneys, April 22, 2015. Next correspondence was from USCA on Jul. 17, 2015 that stated that I would hear from USCA in "approximately 60 days" with a "next update that states Mission Accomplished."  
I was happy and didn't think more about it as we were in process of getting a house built in AZ and selling our OH home.  I received no follow up from USCA until now - documents dated 11/3/2016,  forwarded from our old OH address. 
They want more signatures, notarizations, $900 for DRI, and $185 for USCA! 
My question: should I pay, or contact DRI via "loss mitigation?"


----------



## TUGBrian

all evidence in that post leads one to believe you are being ripped off.


----------



## jimeilert

Already been held up, any idea of DRI costs for "loss mitigation?"


----------



## cd5

It's $250 if you don't owe anything on your points.


jimeilert said:


> Already been held up, any idea of DRI costs for "loss mitigation?"


----------



## Egret1986

Excited to be helping a dear friend.  I turned her on to this thread.  She has been wanting out for some time.  We hadn't seen each other in over a year and met up yesterday.  The light bulb came on when we started talking about timeshares and I was reminded she was looking to alleviate herself of her DRI timeshare.  I emailed her the link to this thread and the information required that was posted by Brian.  Happily, she contacted DRI today and got her ticket number.  I feel like she's on her way to freedom!

Yay, TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian

outstanding!  literally the very definition of owners helping owners!


----------



## sssung

A big “thank you” to TUGBrian for providing this deed back information and fellow tuggers who helped so much in providing their experiences and information on the process!!!! I am happy to report we are completely DETACHED from DRI!!!  It is such a relief  I'd like to help others by provide some timeline data:


7/28/2016: Sent email request for deed back; ticket number received within 5 minutes, but never heard from DRI.

8/5/2016: Called DRI at 1-877-497-7521 Loss Mitigation, no answer, and so left message asking for updates.

8/8/2016: Called DRI, told me request has been received and is in the review process.

9/1/2016: Called DRI, told that my request has been accepted and request has been sent to the title company for paperwork preparation.

10/25/2016: Called DRI, title research is done and the title company should contact me when they have paperwork prepared.

11/1/2016: Title paperwork sent via email.

11/7/2016: Notarize paperwork and sent all documents via USPS certified mail.

12/8/2016: Title company informed the documents to complete the deed back process have been recorded.


----------



## TUGBrian

yet another success story!  congrats!


----------



## ho tek

Thank you to TUGBrian for this great forum and all this info.
I was hoping someone could help out? I'm doing the takeback for my parents and I just realized that they have been sitting on this paperwork for since the end of the Nov.  Kinda annoying, but parents are old and didn't really know.
Two questions:
It sounds like the 30 day deadline isn't a big deal and you can submit past the 30 days as requested as stated in the letter? I guess my biggest worry is since it's close to the end of the year, if my parents don't get the paperwork in, they might be asked to pay maintenance fees for 2017?  Is that a fair assumption?
I live in Canada and I'm supposed to go to a  US Embassy or an American Consulate in order to get them to acknowledge the paperwork.  Or I can get a local Canadian Notary to sign the paperwork then forward the documents to a US embassy to authenticate?   Has anyone from Canada been successful in getting DRI to agree to just getting a Canadian Notary to notarize the documents? I had called before and asked if it was okay and the first person said it would be and now that I've called again, they say it's not allowed?
Hope someone can help and thank you again!


----------



## AlliTerrell

sssung said:


> A big “thank you” to TUGBrian for providing this deed back information and fellow tuggers who helped so much in providing their experiences and information on the process!!!! I am happy to report we are completely DETACHED from DRI!!!  It is such a relief  I'd like to help others by provide some timeline data:
> 
> 
> 7/28/2016: Sent email request for deed back; ticket number received within 5 minutes, but never heard from DRI.
> 
> 8/5/2016: Called DRI at 1-877-497-7521 Loss Mitigation, no answer, and so left message asking for updates.
> 
> 8/8/2016: Called DRI, told me request has been received and is in the review process.
> 
> 9/1/2016: Called DRI, told that my request has been accepted and request has been sent to the title company for paperwork preparation.
> 
> 10/25/2016: Called DRI, title research is done and the title company should contact me when they have paperwork prepared.
> 
> 11/1/2016: Title paperwork sent via email.
> 
> 11/7/2016: Notarize paperwork and sent all documents via USPS certified mail.
> 
> 12/8/2016: Title company informed the documents to complete the deed back process have been recorded.





That is awesome! Congrats! Question, did you still owe on your timeshare loan? I keep seeing a lot of people post that DRI released them and took the deed back, but was this successful with people who still had loans with them?


----------



## TUGBrian

as mentioned in the first post, the ownership would need to be paid in full and current on any dues to qualify for this.


----------



## JustWantOut

In researching how to get out of a DRI timeshare I stumbled upon TUG.  Is this legitimate?  Why would DRI do this?  Why didn't DRI tell me about this program when I contacted them asking for a way to get rid of my DRI timeshare?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

JustWantOut said:


> In researching how to get out of a DRI timeshare I stumbled upon TUG.  Is this legitimate?  Why would DRI do this?  Why didn't DRI tell me about this program when I contacted them asking for a way to get rid of my DRI timeshare?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


welcome to TUG!  so happy you found the page when searching!

yes its legitimate, hundreds of owners have successfully utilized this service...note that its a DRI service not something we here at TUG provide!

likely whoever you contacted at DRI had no knowledge of the program...its pretty common with their entry level operators if you contact them by phone/email.

follow the directions in the first post to get started, you literally have no risk here as it only takes an email.


----------



## 47vampire

JustWantOut said:


> In researching how to get out of a DRI timeshare I stumbled upon TUG.  Is this legitimate?  Why would DRI do this?  Why didn't DRI tell me about this program when I contacted them asking for a way to get rid of my DRI timeshare?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


This is not a hoax.  It is real. I had owned with my sister an ILX property that was bought by DRI.  My sister died leaving me with many timeshares that I just can't use or rent fast enough.  The reason they do it is they don't have to build a new property which isn't really how they operate.  They mostly buy smaller groups up.  Wyndham has also started a program they call Ovation.  I am giving one back to them as well.  Sales is a totally different group etc. than the corporate offices.  Never in any of my conversations about how to deal with this after my sister's death did any timeshare company "offer" to tell me they had a deedback or give back program.  I have shared this with 3 other people who just wanted out of their DRI property (fees got to high, person was in their 9o0s and third just didn't really use the timeshare) and they have all deeded them back for $250.  You have to call Loss Mitigation which there is a posting with exactly what you need to do on the DRI listings page.    It will take a few weeks to happen and you need to keep calling to follow up but the staff is always willing to answer questions.


----------



## 47vampire

47vampire said:


> *DRI Deedback Almost Done*
> 
> 
> I have to give a huge THANK YOU to my fellow Tug posters and to Denise,  a wonderful Moderator, who helped me navigate thru some of this.
> 
> I am a co-owner with my sister (now deceased) on a few timeshares (DRI and Sheraton/Vistana).  For a few years I tried to use or rent everything we owned together but it was just too much.  Thank heaven for DRI deedback.  I started on 7/6 with my first email to them detailing my situation.  I got a response very quickly thru the automated program but started calling on 7/14, 7/19, 8/19, and 10/10.  I found out they had approved me for surrender toward the end of July and then it went to the title company.  My property was Los Abrigados in Sedona, AZ.
> 
> Since I had married after the purchase and even though my husband's name isn't on anything, he still has to sign a form since AZ is a community property state. I have to provide a notarized copy of the death certificate with my check for $250.00.
> 
> We do plan to vacation and use up the last points before we surrender.  I did ask and was told I need to return the forms (they provided a fedex envelope) by Dec. 15.  I think that will make it process and close out the year properly.
> Probably will still have to call II to close that account and follow up with more phone calls to verify all processing but this is such a welcome blessing.
> 
> For anyone else who may have a similar situation, do not believe what the TS companies tell you have to spend to correct deeds, etc. upon the death of one of your fellow owners or for any reason.  Sheraton connected me to a lawyer's office that told me I would have to spend $4000 to probate a will in FL to remove my sister from the deed of that property.  Through TUG I was connected to Ready Legal (Thanks Denise) and have found out that is not true and certainly won't cost me $4000 plus.  I am keeping my Sheraton/Vistana properties but cleaning the deeds up and removing my sister from the ownership. Thanks


An update.  We did complete our FL say at a DRI property in early Dec. and once I checked in I found the closest FEDEX office and dropped all the notarized papers and check off.  DRI provided the prepaid FEDEX return.  I submitted it on 12/2, they got it in Las Vegas 12/5 and my check cleared the bank on 12/14.  My online account is still active and I will keep monitoring and following up.


----------



## clifffaith

JustWantOut said:


> In researching how to get out of a DRI timeshare I stumbled upon TUG.  Is this legitimate?  Why would DRI do this?  Why didn't DRI tell me about this program when I contacted them asking for a way to get rid of my DRI timeshare?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks



Absolutely legit.  It is in DRI's interest to do this, most likely to turn around and sell your points to the next sucker that comes along. Rest assured they wouldn't do it out of the goodness of their hearts. We were actually told by DRI about this program while on the phone for some other reason. That started the ball rolling which led me to this thread and TUG. We dumped about half of our points, giving up US and keeping Hawaii. As long as you don't have an outstanding loan, you should be able to get out for the $250 paperwork fee. Don't know if it is too late to bail on 2017. Best to call ASAP.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

JustWantOut said:


> In researching how to get out of a DRI timeshare I stumbled upon TUG.  Is this legitimate?  Why would DRI do this?  Why didn't DRI tell me about this program when I contacted them asking for a way to get rid of my DRI timeshare?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


DRI does this because it's profitable.  Think about it for a moment.  To sell points to people they need to have actual inventory to back up the points being sold.  If they acquire inventory by adding more resorts, that costs them money.  Or they can acquire inventory for free from owners via deedback.  There's much more money in the deedback.

I presume they don't publicize it widely because they don't want to get flooded with offers.  And many people within DRI don't know that the program exists, including many of the sales people.  

The real surprise is why it took them so long to start doing this, and why more developers don't do this.


----------



## sssung

AlliTerrell said:


> That is awesome! Congrats! Question, did you still owe on your timeshare loan? I keep seeing a lot of people post that DRI released them and took the deed back, but was this successful with people who still had loans with them?



AlliTerrell, our timeshare loan has already been paid off completely and we did not own any maintenance fees.


----------



## Snowbow

Snowbow said:


> 9/28:I emailed loss mitigation on September 28 and received the auto email back that someone would contact me in 1-2 days.
> 10/5: I replied back to their email and said that I haven't heard back from them.
> 10/18; I received the following email: Thank you for the email. We have reviewed and approved the request. We will have the Title Company prepare and mail the surrender paperwork. Communications will come from the Title Company, to the Owner, with a NEW Surrender Deed or a Letter requesting further compliance from the Owner. We thank you ahead of time for your patience during the Surrender process.
> 
> I haven't heard anything yet from the title company, but I will follow up in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I am a deeded owner of a former Sunterra property(Scottsdale), even year studio, no points.  They haven't known what to do with me the last few years since I won't buy points and I just use the unit, no exchanges, every other year.  My 2017 fees have been paid in full. Hope it keeps moving forward!




Just an update.  It has been slow, but progress!
12/11: emailed loss mitigation (replying on the email from 10/18 with approval) asking for a status update.
12/22: Received the following email:  Your information is with the title company. Once the search clears, documents will be mailed to your address. Please allow more time for this to be completed. If you receive fees regarding next year, you may file it away as we will not require you to pay for next year's dues as long as you stay in compliance of surrender.
12/22: I reminded them that I had prepaid 2017 and received the following email (not counting on this, but I am hopeful): Once the recording has been completed, you may request for a refund for your 2017 dues.


----------



## Thompson2

TUGBrian said:


> welcome to TUG!  so happy you found the page when searching!
> 
> yes its legitimate, hundreds of owners have successfully utilized this service...note that its a DRI service not something we here at TUG provide!
> 
> likely whoever you contacted at DRI had no knowledge of the program...its pretty common with their entry level operators if you contact them by phone/email.
> 
> follow the directions in the first post to get started, you literally have no risk here as it only takes an email.



First time poster here.  Hopefully an easy on related to this.  Has anyone done a partial buyback?  We have two odd-year deeded weeks and a small number of Hawaiian trust points (long story, shocking filled with half-truths and flat out lies).  We'd like to dump the points and simply retain the deeded weeks.

Has anyone had success doing this?

Thanks.
Michael


----------



## TUGBrian

best option would likely be to email them and find out!


----------



## DanZale2000

Thompson2 said:


> ... Has anyone done a partial buyback?  We have two odd-year deeded weeks and a small number of Hawaiian trust points ... .  We'd like to dump the points and simply retain the deeded weeks.
> 
> Has anyone had success doing this?




Yes, partial surrenders are not a problem. A number of people have done partial givebacks. Your points should have a unique account number or contract number. State that number in the email to loss mitigation along with a disruption of the points.


----------



## skimeup

It seems to have worked!  I tried to give my one week Jerome (1BR, 1 BA not part of the Club) at Los Abrigados  back last October and they said they would take it.  Then I didn't hear anything and finally I contacted the email contact and a new person responded and said the original person made a mistake and they were not taking anymore back.  When they called about my dues in January (never having sent a bill), I told them I had been promised I could deed it back and I had no intention of paying dues.  Finally, they sent me papers which said they would take it.  They were using Chicago Title in San Diego, which lost the papers.  I called and got more papers, which were accepted and they cashed my check.  Then I finally received notice in September that the deedback had been recorded and was being processed by DRI.  Chicago Title moved from one office to another and the next thing you know, I have another rep from Chicago Title sending me papers to be notarized, etc.  Fortunately I had kept that lovely email about the deed being recorded and he apologized for the mistake.  What a process!  The title company also screwed up a purchase I was making ( a buy back at one of my favorite places - Inn at the Opera) and that has taken forever as well.  Fingers crossed I can get the dates I want from them.  

The message is - be persistent and insistent with DRI and follow up if they are using Chicago Title!!!!


----------



## dougp26364

skimeup said:


> It seems to have worked!  I tried to give my one week Jerome (1BR, 1 BA not part of the Club) at Los Abrigados  back last October and they said they would take it.  Then I didn't hear anything and finally I contacted the email contact and a new person responded and said the original person made a mistake and they were not taking anymore back.  When they called about my dues in January (never having sent a bill), I told them I had been promised I could deed it back and I had no intention of paying dues.  Finally, they sent me papers which said they would take it.  They were using Chicago Title in San Diego, which lost the papers.  I called and got more papers, which were accepted and they cashed my check.  Then I finally received notice in September that the deedback had been recorded and was being processed by DRI.  Chicago Title moved from one office to another and the next thing you know, I have another rep from Chicago Title sending me papers to be notarized, etc.  Fortunately I had kept that lovely email about the deed being recorded and he apologized for the mistake.  What a process!  The title company also screwed up a purchase I was making ( a buy back at one of my favorite places - Inn at the Opera) and that has taken forever as well.  Fingers crossed I can get the dates I want from them.
> 
> The message is - be persistent and insistent with DRI and follow up if they are using Chicago Title!!!!



We had enough difficulty with our DRI deedback's of our weeks at Polo Towers that I kept a file of all the E-mail correspondence, the paperwork and the cashed checks, even though we're now a year down the road from getting everything completed.


----------



## Tye8len9

Does anyone know if Diamond is still accepting deed backs for Monarch Grand Vacation point contracts, I deeded back all my US Club and 3- MGV Club contract back when this first started but had to keep 1 - MGV because I had up coming reservations from it. I know Diamond was acquired so was wondering if anyone has deed back there contract since they were. Thanks


----------



## 47vampire

Tye8len9 said:


> Does anyone know if Diamond is still accepting deed backs for Monarch Grand Vacation point contracts, I deeded back all my US Club and 3- MGV Club contract back when this first started but had to keep 1 - MGV because I had up coming reservations from it. I know Diamond was acquired so was wondering if anyone has deed back there contract since they were. Thanks


Best bet is to call.  Now that it is 2017 and fees are due, you may have to pay the fees and ask if they refund unused portion once deed processes.  My process started in 2016, they have my $250 and I am still waiting to see that it has been filed with the county.  DRI loss mitigation department told me not to pay 2017 fees.  Processing should be done my mid-January.  If you have  a loan, all loans will have to be paid off.  Loss Mitigation folks are easy to talk to and if you don't get thru, just keep calling back.


----------



## Tye8len9

47vampire said:


> Best bet is to call.  Now that it is 2017 and fees are due, you may have to pay the fees and ask if they refund unused portion once deed processes.  My process started in 2016, they have my $250 and I am still waiting to see that it has been filed with the county.  DRI loss mitigation department told me not to pay 2017 fees.  Processing should be done my mid-January.  If you have  a loan, all loans will have to be paid off.  Loss Mitigation folks are easy to talk to and if you don't get thru, just keep calling back.



Thanks for the information, hang in there it took them about 4 months to complete my 6 contracts I turned back in 2015. Does anyone have the direct number to Loss Mitigation by chance...


----------



## DanZale2000

Tye8len9 said:


> Does anyone have the direct number to Loss Mitigation by chance...



See message #1 in this thread. Brian added the phone number there.


----------



## nuwermj

A part of today's Consumer Fraud Act Violations Settlement between Arizona's Attorney General and DRI includes information about Diamond's "Relinquishment Program."  Apparently it was "publicly announced by Diamond on May 4, 2016" and its name is "Transitions." (see paragraph 30)

https://www.azag.gov/sites/default/...files/Assurance_of_Discontinuance_Diamond.pdf

The announcement was made by the CEO, David Palmer, during the company's first quarter (Q1) 2016 Earnings Call. Palmer's prepared statement reads:

"To further evolution of our efforts to infuse hospitality into all aspects of our customer journey, we'll soon be introducing our Transitions program. We understand that circumstances or vacation needs of our members and owners may change and the Transition program will allow those in good standing to relinquish their interest to us in a simple, safe, and respectful manner."

Today's Settlement contains more detail about Transitions. See paragraphs 110-113. A few highlights are:

1) The eligibility criteria are:

"a. not have a loan balance or other lien encumbering the Qualifying Interest;
"b. be current on the payment of all Maintenance Fees levied against the Qualifying Interest and THE Club dues;
"c. have free and clear title to the Qualifying Interest;
"d. own a Qualifying Interest from a Diamond managed resort/program trust or a Qualifying Interest that is eligible for Diamond's multisite vacation plan; and
"e. have acquired the Qualifying Interest from Diamond or through any entity where Diamond acquired associated developer rights; however, in some eases, Diamond may acquire interests acquired by the RP Qualifying Owner in the secondary market as Diamond shall determine."

2) "[T]he Relinquishment Program is a program offered, on a case-by-case basis, at Diamond's discretion ..."

3) "[T]he maximum amount of relinquished qualifying interests (represented by points) ... shall equal 15% of the previous year's timeshare sales (represented by points)."


----------



## She5tx

I purchased every other year in Orlando back in 1998 when it was Embassy Grand Beach.  Have a 3/3 Platinum week.  Many times over the years when we visit they ask us to go to the owners update meeting,  (only took once)  They placed never offer again after that to meetings on our profile.  My husband is sharp at math,  they brought over the closer and my husband wrote on paper the number of the point system to my week and how I would pay more for points and have less days. Have attempted to sell  it and give it away with no success. Today I went to pay my fees of course with utter madness at the cost!  I ask do you all take the time share back , to my surprise the gentleman said let me get you to that department.  WHAT?? SERIOUS?  This was something I was told back in 1998 when we were 5 hours in a so called presentation, which was never able to give back.  The man asked me why would I like to relinquish?  Hum how much time does he have?? He told me they would send me papers to start the process.  I did pay my maintenance fee which I do pay every year and only go every other year.  They made a reservation for our us this July since we are due this year.  Does anyone now if the maintains fees are refunded? Also I assume I will not be entitled to the week?  From others here is there any special information you recommend I put in the request to relinquish?  Thank you for all the information here!  This has been a Prayer being answered .


----------



## dougp26364

In order to relinquish your week, MF's must be current. So no, they won't refund the fee's you've already paid. Once you deed back your week reservations will be cancelled but, they're not always that good at actually cancelling the reservation.

We had a fixed week, fixed unit at Polo Towers. We deeded our week back in December the year before and did not pay our MF's for the next year. Imagine my surprise when I received a pre-arrival E-mail about a month before our deeded week! I called them and told them the week had been taken back by loss mitigation and that reservation should have been canceled automatically. The girl I spoke with was unable to do anything about it despite the fact she could see I was no longer the owner. She wanted me to call the reservations number and speak with them about it. After a while it got to the point where, if they were that stupid, I wasn't going to waste my time trying to fix their problem. So, maybe your reservation will be cancelled, maybe it won't. With DRI it's always hard to tell.


----------



## Snowbow

Snowbow said:


> Just an update.  It has been slow, but progress!
> 12/11: emailed loss mitigation (replying on the email from 10/18 with approval) asking for a status update.
> 12/22: Received the following email:  Your information is with the title company. Once the search clears, documents will be mailed to your address. Please allow more time for this to be completed. If you receive fees regarding next year, you may file it away as we will not require you to pay for next year's dues as long as you stay in compliance of surrender.
> 12/22: I reminded them that I had prepaid 2017 and received the following email (not counting on this, but I am hopeful): Once the recording has been completed, you may request for a refund for your 2017 dues.



1/11/17: Received the docs today from First American Title in Vegas, as well as a prepaid FedEx reply envelope. Instructions say to include the $250 check made out to Diamond, of course.  Will be getting this notarized and back to them tomorrow.   Since my 2017  fees are prepaid, I will be asking for a refund once this is recorded, as they have instructed me to do.  Will keep you in the loop as things progress, but it is going to happen!!!


----------



## Egret1986

Snowbow said:


> 1/11/17: Received the docs today from First American Title in Vegas, as well as a prepaid FedEx reply envelope. Instructions say to include the $250 check made out to Diamond, of course.  Will be getting this notarized and back to them tomorrow.   Since my 2017  fees are prepaid, I will be asking for a refund once this is recorded, as they have instructed me to do.  Will keep you in the loop as things progress, but it is going to happen!!!



Yes, it is going to happen!!!!

I told a friend about this offer by DRI last month.  She now has it in writing that they will accept her ownership back, that she will be refunded the 2017 maintenance fee that she has paid, and will be able to use the reservation that she has coming up in April since it is from a previous year's points.

I have a lot of complaints about DRI, but this "Transitions" program is a real positive for the owners that want out.

This 29-page thread alone is worth gold to many people and definitely worth the TUG membership fee.


----------



## vista9

Yes, I have had success too. I received the packet of information from Diamond Resorts which included a Warranty Deed for me to sign and notarize and return and a request for me to include a check for $250. Plus they give you a Federal Express Envelope to mail everything back. Mine was at Los Abrigados in Sedona. Going to the notary today to get this signed and returned.


----------



## Bill4728

Egret1986 said:


> Yes, it is going to happen!!!!
> 
> I told a friend about this offer by DRI last month.  She now has it in writing that they will accept her ownership back, that she will be refunded the 2017 maintenance fee that she has paid, and will be able to use the reservation that she has coming up in April since it is from a previous year's points.
> 
> I have a lot of complaints about DRI, but this "Transitions" program is a real positive for the owners that want out.
> 
> This 29-page thread alone is worth gold to many people and definitely worth the TUG membership fee.


I hope your friend gets all that BUT I'd really doubt that they will.  DRI seems to have a policy that any DRI reservation for after the date of closing the transfer of ownership are not honored.


----------



## Mebejedi

So glad I found this thread. I have a 2000 point DRI account that my wife and I bought because we love Sedona, but we've never used it. Got to get rid of this thing. Hopefully it works for us as well.


----------



## sparkey549

I found this thread 11/2016 and sent in the email request.  I received the docs to get notarized and did it early 01/2017.  They just cashed my $250.00 check so I'm assuming I am good.  Expecting my Diamond login to go away at some point and will report back when it does.


----------



## clifffaith

We actually came to TUG earlier this year after DRI told us about the take back program. By now I can't recall why we were on the phone with them, but the info was mentioned to us by DRI itself. I suppose it depends on who you talk to, but if you have an outstanding loan you are not eligible. Fairly simple process -- we would have been out within six weeks of our initial contact with the loss mitigation dept. except that we had vacations already booked. After sitting on the paperwork for three months we were out in a matter of days after turning it in last July.


----------



## Hubble

Any updates on people's deed in requests?  Does the Arizona settlement have any effect nationwide on Diamond's policies?


----------



## Hubble

Oh, I now see the updated posts of the last few months, so please ignore mine from yesterday.

We're on the fence about doing a deed-in now, but it is encouraging that the gates are still open.  
For us, in addition to the maintenance fee (still reasonably under control in the upper 700's), an issue is being
able to exchange on II.  We bought a relatively cheap week without the greatest trading power, but II exchanges have been
adequate.  They've been threatening us at owners meetings though, insinuating that the exchange system will soon disappear.
Does anyone know how long DRI's contract with II has left?  Is this something we should worry about?


----------



## gypsygirl1

Snowbow said:


> Just an update.  It has been slow, but progress!
> 12/11: emailed loss mitigation (replying on the email from 10/18 with approval) asking for a status update.
> 12/22: Received the following email:  Your information is with the title company. Once the search clears, documents will be mailed to your address. Please allow more time for this to be completed. If you receive fees regarding next year, you may file it away as we will not require you to pay for next year's dues as long as you stay in compliance of surrender.
> 12/22: I reminded them that I had prepaid 2017 and received the following email (not counting on this, but I am hopeful): Once the recording has been completed, you may request for a refund for your 2017 dues.


Hi,
I want to surrender my Monarch Grand Vacations points which are managed by diamond resorts.  Do you think I should contact Monarch somehow or Diamond Resorts directly? It is because of Diamond's management and high HOA that I want out!  Any thoughts on this would be appreciated!


----------



## TUGBrian

Welcome to TUG!

would suggest following the directions in the first post to see what their answer is.


----------



## vista9

As of 01/30/2017, the $250 check has been cashed and has cleared my bank.


vista9 said:


> Yes, I have had success too. I received the packet of information from Diamond Resorts which included a Warranty Deed for me to sign and notarize and return and a request for me to include a check for $250. Plus they give you a Federal Express Envelope to mail everything back. Mine was at Los Abrigados in Sedona. Going to the notary today to get this signed and returned.


----------



## 47vampire

Update on Return of Los Abrigados to Diamond:  I called 12/20 (they had notarized paperwork and my $250 since 12/5) and was told to wait another 30 days.  I called again today 1/31 as my account shows still active online and having received bills with late fees and interest added.  I was told they do not issue credit reports dings, etc. if you don't have an active loan.  I was also told (by Alexia in Loss Mitigation) they would put a note on my file explaining my property was in deedback process.  The good news was that they received the new deed on 1/24 but that I was then added to a "cancellation List" that will take approximately one month to process.  I shared that this had never been a step in the process as described my previous phone calls so I will continue to be patient and wait. I was told at that point I can request a copy of everything showing I am no longer the owner and I bet it will take a month to receive that too.   Out of the blue today I received a call from some lawyer group about dissatisfaction with DRI and misinformation.  I have been reading class action suit discussions on tug so not sure if a scam or not but I did not discuss.


----------



## calblondie

Hi all!

I wanted to say "thank you" to Brian and all of the other helpful posters on this thread.  I owned a Monarch Grand Vacations timeshare with 15,960 points (purchased in 2003). The loan was completely paid off, and I also paid my Q1 2017 dues prior to requesting a takeback in December 2017. Here's my rough timeline:
12/6/16: Emailed lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com requesting inventory takeback/surrender. I provided the information suggested in the first post on this thread and also added my reason: divorce and cannot afford to continue paying assessment fees.
12/12/16: Received an email back from loss mitigation telling me that my request was reviewed and approved, with a $250 transfer fee.
12/27/16: Received transfer paperwork from Diamond Resorts International.
1/3/17: Signed and notarized paperwork, dropped in a blue USPS mailbox with $250 check.
1/17/17: $250 check cashed
2/1/17: Logged into Diamond Resorts website; received notice "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied."

I still haven't received any kind of confirmation in the mail from DRI, but I think we are in the clear. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!

Karin


----------



## TUGBrian

outstanding!


----------



## sparkey549

Update: Diamond has cashed my check for $250 two weeks ago and today i am not able to log into my account. What is nice that I stopped my payments for 2017 in December so they didn't receive anything (HOA at 135/month) for 2017.  I was hoping that wasn't going to be a sticking point, but I am OUT!!!!


----------



## Snowbow

My timeline: (Scottsdale Villa Mirage)
9/28:I emailed loss mitigation on September 28 and received the auto email back that someone would contact me in 1-2 days.
10/5: I replied back to their email and said that I haven't heard back from them.
10/18; I received the following email: Thank you for the email. We have reviewed and approved the request. We will have the Title Company prepare and mail the surrender paperwork. Communications will come from the Title Company, to the Owner, with a NEW Surrender Deed or a Letter requesting further compliance from the Owner. We thank you ahead of time for your patience during the Surrender process.
1/11/17: Received the docs today from First American Title in Vegas, as well as a prepaid FedEx reply envelope. Instructions say to include the $250 check made out to Diamond.  Since my 2017  fees are prepaid, I will be asking for a refund once this is recorded, as they have instructed me to do in October.
1/12/17: I received a second package with a valuation certification to notarize, which showed the amount of my prepaid 2017 fees.  I haven't read about this form anywhere else, so maybe I won't have to request a refund and it will happen after closing?
1/20/17: My check was cashed.
2/6/17: Special warranty deed was recorded in Maricopa County, AZ  on January 27 and is now viewable online. I can still log into my DI account and it still shows my property. I will need to follow up with them regarding my prepaid 2017 and they said would be refunded after recording.
However, I believe mission accomplished!  It has been SLOW, but it has happened.

Thanks to all for the help, suggestions, and support.


----------



## bradfordHI

TUGBrian said:


> outstanding!



I cant follow simple rules, so I am not allowed to post here anymore.


----------



## ChinoBC

Interesting thoughts. Please explain how an MGV owner can monetize their ownership without giving it up. As far as I can tell, ownership in MGV has no intrinsic value in the open market. If I am wrong, I would love to be enlightened. I have not given back mine yet but am seriously contemplating doing so.


----------



## TUGBrian

hes just looney tunes..and has worn out his welcome here at TUG.


----------



## gypsygirl1

clifffaith said:


> We actually came to TUG earlier this year after DRI told us about the take back program. By now I can't recall why we were on the phone with them, but the info was mentioned to us by DRI itself. I suppose it depends on who you talk to, but if you have an outstanding loan you are not eligible. Fairly simple process -- we would have been out within six weeks of our initial contact with the loss mitigation dept. except that we had vacations already booked. After sitting on the paperwork for three months we were out in a matter of days after turning it in last July.


I just contacted DRI and was first told that I could gift, donate or sell my timeshares.  I told them that I had special circumstances and then the rep told me to send a letter to the loss mitigation department with the details and they would consider my request to surrender my points.  My fingers are crossed!  I tried to email that department a few weeks ago but it bounced back as undeliverable.  Perhaps I had the wrong email address.  If you still have that address I would appreciate it if you would share it. Thanks!


----------



## gypsygirl1

calblondie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I wanted to say "thank you" to Brian and all of the other helpful posters on this thread.  I owned a Monarch Grand Vacations timeshare with 15,960 points (purchased in 2003). The loan was completely paid off, and I also paid my Q1 2017 dues prior to requesting a takeback in December 2017. Here's my rough timeline:
> 12/6/16: Emailed lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com requesting inventory takeback/surrender. I provided the information suggested in the first post on this thread and also added my reason: divorce and cannot afford to continue paying assessment fees.
> 12/12/16: Received an email back from loss mitigation telling me that my request was reviewed and approved, with a $250 transfer fee.
> 12/27/16: Received transfer paperwork from Diamond Resorts International.
> 1/3/17: Signed and notarized paperwork, dropped in a blue USPS mailbox with $250 check.
> 1/17/17: $250 check cashed
> 2/1/17: Logged into Diamond Resorts website; received notice "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied."
> 
> I still haven't received any kind of confirmation in the mail from DRI, but I think we are in the clear. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!
> 
> Karin


You give me hope!


----------



## Orion

TUG Admin or anyone:

Hi, I am new in the forum exploring to get rid of my Monarch Grand Vacation timeshare.
What are the compelling reasons that members have used for a successful deedback with DRI-Monarch?
Thread #1 did not put that as an item of information.

Thanks


----------



## 47vampire

I didn't own at MGV but reasons I used, my co-owner died and we had too much time.  I couldn't use it all or rent it.  Without the co-owner it was also too many fees to pay.  I also got married and we vacation differently.  Our children married and they are not interested in ts vacations, they want to camp.  Just about any reason seems to work as long as you fees are update and no loan and they want to resell that property.  I did have another ts with another company that they would not take back into inventory but after contacting the Property Owner Assn. board, they were happy to take it back at no cost to me. Hope this helps.


----------



## 47vampire

47vampire said:


> Update on Return of Los Abrigados to Diamond:  I called 12/20 (they had notarized paperwork and my $250 since 12/5) and was told to wait another 30 days.  I called again today 1/31 as my account shows still active online and having received bills with late fees and interest added.  I was told they do not issue credit reports dings, etc. if you don't have an active loan.  I was also told (by Alexia in Loss Mitigation) they would put a note on my file explaining my property was in deedback process.  The good news was that they received the new deed on 1/24 but that I was then added to a "cancellation List" that will take approximately one month to process.  I shared that this had never been a step in the process as described my previous phone calls so I will continue to be patient and wait. I was told at that point I can request a copy of everything showing I am no longer the owner and I bet it will take a month to receive that too.   Out of the blue today I received a call from some lawyer group about dissatisfaction with DRI and misinformation.  I have been reading class action suit discussions on tug so not sure if a scam or not but I did not discuss.


2/14 Update.  On 2/10 my account was not available on line so I called and told I had no active account.  When I questioned about receiving this in written form I was told I had to submit a written request but when I told her (Susan) that differed from what I had been told before, she submitted an online request on my behalf.  She told me that I could go online and view the recorded deed at the county website.  I finally am free of DRI!


----------



## Orion

47vampire said:


> I didn't own at MGV but reasons I used, my co-owner died and we had too much time.  I couldn't use it all or rent it.  Without the co-owner it was also too many fees to pay.  I also got married and we vacation differently.  Our children married and they are not interested in ts vacations, they want to camp.  Just about any reason seems to work as long as you fees are update and no loan and they want to resell that property.  I did have another ts with another company that they would not take back into inventory but after contacting the Property Owner Assn. board, they were happy to take it back at no cost to me. Hope this helps.



thank you....so what matters most is that there are no outstanding obligations due to them....


----------



## TUGBrian

Orion said:


> TUG Admin or anyone:
> 
> Hi, I am new in the forum exploring to get rid of my Monarch Grand Vacation timeshare.
> What are the compelling reasons that members have used for a successful deedback with DRI-Monarch?
> Thread #1 did not put that as an item of information.
> 
> Thanks



there are a variety of items discussed by owners throughout the thread itself, but yes as you mention if you still have an outstanding balance...im not sure anything else matters.


----------



## Orion

TUGBrian said:


> there are a variety of items discussed by owners throughout the thread itself, but yes as you mention if you still have an outstanding balance...im not sure anything else matters.



Nope I don't have outstanding mortgage balance, except the usual annoying HOA fees.  Thanks.
Wish me luck to begin the deed back request process.


----------



## path2017

Hi all,

After years of trying to get rid of my timeshare, I finally see the hope after encountering this post.  Two days ago, I followed the instruction and sent email to loss mitigation to request surrender my ownership to DRI.  I saw a lot of people here say they received an automated-reply email with a ticket # after sending the initial request.  However, I didn't received anything back, no auto-reply,  no un-delivery email, etc.  This made me worried if the deedback program is still available.

Has anyone experienced the same?  Any thoughts and advices?   Thanks very much!


----------



## 47vampire

Might take a couple of days and Monday might have been a holiday.  I would give it a couple more days and then call.


----------



## 47vampire

47vampire said:


> 2/14 Update.  On 2/10 my account was not available on line so I called and told I had no active account.  When I questioned about receiving this in written form I was told I had to submit a written request but when I told her (Susan) that differed from what I had been told before, she submitted an online request on my behalf.  She told me that I could go online and view the recorded deed at the county website.  I finally am free of DRI!


2/21 Update:  I received an envelope dated 2/13.  Inside was letter dated *12/13/2016* stating "DRI has agreed to accept voluntary surrender of your ownership interest in Premiere Vacation Collection.  This correspondence shall confirm the termination of your ownership.  While you no longer have any rights or obligations associated with the property, please feel free to contact DR, Loss Mitigation Department at 1-877-497-7521... with questions...."  Not exactly timely but what I did ask for.  Closing the file.


----------



## Orion

I sent my first email on 2/23/17, got a reply from Google that my email was not delivered.  After careful look, the email address I used was mispelled.

I re-sent the email request today 2/24/17 at 4:58 PM.  
I received an auto reply today 2/24/17 at 5:00 PM.








path2017 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After years of trying to get rid of my timeshare, I finally see the hope after encountering this post.  Two days ago, I followed the instruction and sent email to loss mitigation to request surrender my ownership to DRI.  I saw a lot of people here say they received an automated-reply email with a ticket # after sending the initial request.  However, I didn't received anything back, no auto-reply,  no un-delivery email, etc.  This made me worried if the deedback program is still available.
> 
> Has anyone experienced the same?  Any thoughts and advices?   Thanks very much!


----------



## Orion

Hi Brian:

Got this message today 3/1/17 and denying me of inventory take back.
What's my best action? I don't think there are takers for this timeshare.

Should I use a company that would help me out of this? like www.redemptionandrelease.com or www.timeshareexitteam.com?
Do you have any idea what they cost?

Thanks
Orion..


----------



## TUGBrian

I guess they arent taking back all monarch intervals...sorry to hear that.

id certainly suggest listing it for $1 and offering to pay all closing costs.


----------



## Orion

TUGBrian said:


> I guess they arent taking back all monarch intervals...sorry to hear that.
> 
> id certainly suggest listing it for $1 and offering to pay all closing costs.




1. What do you think of those two service companies websites I sent earlier?
2. How do I do that $1 offering?
3. Do you have success story on selling/transferring it for $1?

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

1. youve been here a month, you should know the rule about paying upfront fees by now =)
2. http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_abandonment.html
3. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....-timeshare-on-the-bargain-deals-forum.139125/


----------



## Orion

TUGBrian said:


> 1. youve been here a month, you should know the rule about paying upfront fees by now =)
> 2. http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_abandonment.html
> 3. http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index....-timeshare-on-the-bargain-deals-forum.139125/



Less than 1 month is still a baby.  Have not fully explored your site yet.  Thanks for your tips and help.  I 'll read through them.


----------



## bookaholicca

Well... we tried.  Got this response from the loss mitigation team, and quick too!!  

"Thank you for your correspondence. Please be advised that neither the
management company, nor the developer, are taking back ownership within the
Association.

You may sell your ownership; however, we want to caution you not to work with
any third party that requests an upfront payment of any kind. When you locate
a buyer privately or through a third party, the management company will be
happy to assist you with completing the transfer of ownership. Please note
that prior to transferring ownership, any loan repayment obligations must be
satisfied, as well as any fees owed to the Association.

Kind regards,

Shelia"

So... I saw a post in this thread about a lawyer that helped her... said to email her or them for information.  Emailed her... no response.  has anyone else tried them??  I looked them up and it seems a little sketchy as far as the website doesn't look overly professional, stock photo etc.  This timeshare was bought by my husband in 1999 with his EXwife, sadly he got it in the divorce, he's not used it but once in almost 20 years and we're paying about $1200 just in maintenance fees for NOTHING!!!  We want it gone!


----------



## ChinoBC

So... I saw a post in this thread about a lawyer that helped her... said to email her or them for information.  Emailed her... no response.  has anyone else tried them??  I looked them up and it seems a little sketchy as far as the website doesn't look overly professional, stock photo etc.  This timeshare was bought by my husband in 1999 with his EXwife, sadly he got it in the divorce, he's not used it but once in almost 20 years and we're paying about $1200 just in maintenance fees for NOTHING!!!  We want it gone![/QUOTE]

Are you MGV owners? Which is your "home" resort?


----------



## bookaholicca

ChinoBC said:


> So... I saw a post in this thread about a lawyer that helped her... said to email her or them for information.  Emailed her... no response.  has anyone else tried them??  I looked them up and it seems a little sketchy as far as the website doesn't look overly professional, stock photo etc.  This timeshare was bought by my husband in 1999 with his EXwife, sadly he got it in the divorce, he's not used it but once in almost 20 years and we're paying about $1200 just in maintenance fees for NOTHING!!!  We want it gone!



Are you MGV owners? Which is your "home" resort?[/QUOTE]

Yes Monarch Grand Vacations, honestly my husband has used it once back in 1999, he doesn't know what the "home" resort is and I don't see it listed in any of the information.  I found the points total and submitted all the information.  All we pay are maintences fees and just those alone add up to $1200/year.  I do not know a lot about timeshares, all I know is we don't use this, we don't want it and need to find a way to unload it so we're not paying all this money for NOTHING.


----------



## TUGBrian

have you attempted to give it away for $1 and pay closing costs?


----------



## bookaholicca

TUGBrian said:


> have you attempted to give it away for $1 and pay closing costs?


No I have not, don't know how to go about doing that.  How much to closing costs usually run?  Who takes care of the paperwork?  Do you have to go through an agent??  I mean it's not a physical location like a house.


----------



## TUGBrian

http://sell.tug2.net

its the exact same as any other resale of a timeshare, except you are simply giving it away for $1 instead of asking for money.

closing costs vary, chances are you would want to contact MGV to see if they have any ownership transfer fees, and or contact a licenced closing company to give you a quote on any additional closing costs that may apply.

you can also list it in the bargain deals section here:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/


----------



## bookaholicca

TUGBrian said:


> http://sell.tug2.net
> 
> its the exact same as any other resale of a timeshare, except you are simply giving it away for $1 instead of asking for money.
> 
> closing costs vary, chances are you would want to contact MGV to see if they have any ownership transfer fees, and or contact a licenced closing company to give you a quote on any additional closing costs that may apply.
> 
> you can also list it in the bargain deals section here:
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/



Brian - thank you for the info.  I will look into it.  To say "it's the exact same as any other resale of a timeshare" for me doesn't mean anything because like I said... novice  haha!!  I know literally nothing except we inherited this albatross and I want it gone.


----------



## TUGBrian

the first link in the reply is our "how to sell" guide =)


----------



## Will Bledsoe

Hi all, 

Thank you, thank you, thank you for this thread! 

For our particular timeline of start to finish through this process, this is what we experienced: 

Dec. 22, 2016: Initial email sent to LossMitigation@diamondresorts.com
Included: 
Resort name: DRI
Owner's name
Account number
Inventory owned (in my case this was points)
General section where I stated a briefly why I needed to do this


Dec. 22, 2016: Email reply was generated stating a ticket was created for my inquiry
Dec. 29, 2016: Paid 2017 maintenance dues
Jan. 26, 2017: Received the paperwork via USPS
Feb. 5, 2017: Went by the bank to get the paperwork notarized; mailed a $250 check and notarized paperwork off
Mar. 8, 2017: Diamond's website now show, when I log in, I have this message "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied." 

Looks like we are done! 

Now my final question is... will I get a prorated reimbursement for the maintenance fees I paid for 2017? I hope so, but even if I don't... I still feel like it's a wash, I'm just so relieved to have this over with. Thank you again for this thread.


----------



## TUGBrian

i doubt you are likely to see a refund from DRI, can hope though!


----------



## Will Bledsoe

TUGBrian said:


> i doubt you are likely to see a refund from DRI, can hope though!



I highly doubt it too. But at least it is over, and in 2018 they won't be getting my money.


----------



## karen wood

Thanks for all the information everyone!  I own at Los Abrigados.  I followed the instructions and emailed to ask them to take back my week and got a reply this morning saying - "neither the management company, or the developer, are taking back ownership within the Association."

I believe someone suggested trying again later.  Anyone else have any thoughts?  I originally emailed Loss Mitigation.  Maybe I should try the Lead Collector email address in a couple of weeks?  Or calling in?  Anything else?

Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian

id certainly keep emailing, this would be the first reported reply of that type for an actual DRI property...previous folks who own Monarch properties were getting this response however.


----------



## karen wood

TUGBrian said:


> id certainly keep emailing, this would be the first reported reply of that type for an actual DRI property...previous folks who own Monarch properties were getting this response however.


Oh my - I just got a CORRECTED email:

CORRECTION:
Diamond Resorts International ("Diamond") does not have a voluntary surrender
program; however, relinquishments requests are reviewed on a case-by-case
basis. Diamond takes the concerns of its owners, members and guests very
seriously, and empathizes with its owners and members circumstances and
understands that from time-to-time, certain issues may arise which would
prevent them from taking advantage of their purchase.

Therefore, after review of the account, Diamond has approved the request to
voluntarily surrender the ownership for relinquishment for a $250.00
administrative/ transfer fee ($250.00 each/per account). We have forwarded
your request to the Title Company to begin the process of preparing the
Surrender Documents. You are welcome to follow-up with our office if you have
not received any communications from the Title Company after 60 days from the
date of the submittal.
Please send any further request/inquiry to this email.


It worked!  I'm excited and will let you know how it turns out.  Thank you so much for all the information


----------



## TUGBrian

ha...well that was a quick 180 turnaround! congrats!


----------



## Snowbow

Will Bledsoe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you for this thread!
> 
> For our particular timeline of start to finish through this process, this is what we experienced:
> 
> Dec. 22, 2016: Initial email sent to LossMitigation@diamondresorts.com
> Included:
> Resort name: DRI
> Owner's name
> Account number
> Inventory owned (in my case this was points)
> General section where I stated a briefly why I needed to do this
> 
> 
> Dec. 22, 2016: Email reply was generated stating a ticket was created for my inquiry
> Dec. 29, 2016: Paid 2017 maintenance dues
> Jan. 26, 2017: Received the paperwork via USPS
> Feb. 5, 2017: Went by the bank to get the paperwork notarized; mailed a $250 check and notarized paperwork off
> Mar. 8, 2017: Diamond's website now show, when I log in, I have this message "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied."
> 
> Looks like we are done!
> 
> Now my final question is... will I get a prorated reimbursement for the maintenance fees I paid for 2017? I hope so, but even if I don't... I still feel like it's a wash, I'm just so relieved to have this over with. Thank you again for this thread.


I called the loss mitigation number and requested a refund of my 2017 maintenance dues, which they told me in an email to do.  My request is now being reviewed; they had agreed to my deed back in 2016.  (it took from 9/28-1/28 to finalize).  Called about the refund this week after receiving an official letter from them that my account was closed on their end.


----------



## MizzouBJ72

Just adding to the information here....my request for a "takeback" appears to have been successful, with virtually an identical time line to that of Will Bledsoe outlined above...just sent in my $250 check with the notarized paperwork today to Chicago Title Company.  I anticipate I will have successfully completed this process within a week or two, after starting it in December, 2016.  My "takeback" is a double-lock-off, every other (even) year, fixed week at DRI's Mystic Dunes in Celebration FL.  I express sincere thanks and appreciation to Brian and the TUG website information for helping me know about the takeback and how to maneuver through the process.


----------



## TUGBrian

and the sad part is that we get emails every single week from DRI owners who have been scammed by upfront fee companies promising to sell their timeshare for them....paying hundreds more to the upfront fee company than the $250 fee to give it back.


----------



## Fairwinds

I started the process of giving back my 1bdr Boardwalk villa in Oct. The process just ran its course last month just as predicted by diamond and I have requested a refund of 2017 maintenance fees which I had prepaid prior to starting the process. The people at Diamond were polite and very helpful. I originally purchased the resort for $1 + $450 closing. It was a great trader with annual maintenance fees of ~$550. Unfortunately the annual fees have climbed to over $800 and due to changes in the Marriott system having a non-Marriott resort required me to carry the added expense of two II accounts. It was great while it lasted but I'm happy to be so easily rid of it.

THANKS TUG. Would not have known about this offer if not for TUG


----------



## Quimby4

Will Bledsoe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you for this thread!
> 
> For our particular timeline of start to finish through this process, this is what we experienced:
> 
> Dec. 22, 2016: Initial email sent to LossMitigation@diamondresorts.com
> Included:
> Resort name: DRI
> Owner's name
> Account number
> Inventory owned (in my case this was points)
> General section where I stated a briefly why I needed to do this
> 
> 
> Dec. 22, 2016: Email reply was generated stating a ticket was created for my inquiry
> Dec. 29, 2016: Paid 2017 maintenance dues
> Jan. 26, 2017: Received the paperwork via USPS
> Feb. 5, 2017: Went by the bank to get the paperwork notarized; mailed a $250 check and notarized paperwork off
> Mar. 8, 2017: Diamond's website now show, when I log in, I have this message "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied."
> 
> Looks like we are done!
> 
> Now my final question is... will I get a prorated reimbursement for the maintenance fees I paid for 2017? I hope so, but even if I don't... I still feel like it's a wash, I'm just so relieved to have this over with. Thank you again for this thread.



Did you get a letter from Chicago Title or DRI basically saying the transaction was finalized ?
I submitted by notarized paperwork and $250 credit card payment on March 4, 2017, 2 weeks ago. Still showing as owner in DRI system.
I am EOY so I made sure to pay and book my 2017 week then deposit it into II so I could retain the usage I paid for.
If you paid for 2017, you should still have a week to use, you arent supposed to lose that week.


----------



## Fairwinds

TUGBrian said:


> i doubt you are likely to see a refund from DRI, can hope though!



I'm happy to report that I received a refund of my 2017 maintenance fees. It didn't take long either! They didn't notify me but I see a credit on the charge card I used.


----------



## TUGBrian

always nice to be pleasantly surprised by a developer!


----------



## tstora

Yay, I tried logging into my account and received the message, "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied."

Updated timeline:
9/2/16 - Initial e-mail request.
9/20/16 - Request approved.
11/29/16 - Paperwork received.
3/21/17 - Account closed.

I could have finished sooner, but there was a mix-up with the paperwork. The notary public told me it wasn't necessary to have witnesses, and while it may be true in my state, apparently it's not wherever they handle they title for my timeshare, so they sent the paperwork back to me in February. I got the witness signatures and sent the paperwork back, and thankfully everything worked out.

As for the refund, may I ask who everyone contacted to receive theirs?


----------



## Fairwinds

tstora said:


> Yay, I tried logging into my account and received the message, "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied."
> 
> Updated timeline:
> 9/2/16 - Initial e-mail request.
> 9/20/16 - Request approved.
> 11/29/16 - Paperwork received.
> 3/21/17 - Account closed.
> 
> I could have finished sooner, but there was a mix-up with the paperwork. The notary public told me it wasn't necessary to have witnesses, and while it may be true in my state, apparently it's not wherever they handle they title for my timeshare, so they sent the paperwork back to me in February. I got the witness signatures and sent the paperwork back, and thankfully everything worked out.
> 
> As for the refund, may I ask who everyone contacted to receive theirs?



Simply call the loss mitigation dept. at 1-877-497-7521. They will submit the request for you through the applicable department. My refund showed up as a credit on my charge card monthly statement and was from the resort HOA. So I guess diamond pays them and they pay you??? Anyways, it was quick and easy. For all the sales horror stories (I believe them but never experienced) and the high maintenance fee issues (one reason I left) I must say that they were very professional, polite and efficient throughout this process. Every thing they told me would happen did, including the time line.


----------



## Michelle Sandhu

Does anyone here own Diamond which took over Monarch? We too requested to return our ownership which we have owned for over 24 years. I just received this email from their mitigation department.

"Dear Michelle Sandhu,

Thank you for your correspondence. Please be advised that neither the
management company, nor the developer, are taking back ownership within the
Association.

You may sell your ownership; however, we want to caution you not to work with
any third party that requests an upfront payment of any kind. When you locate
a buyer privately or through a third party, the management company will be
happy to assist you with completing the transfer of ownership. Please note
that prior to transferring ownership, any loan repayment obligations must be
satisfied, as well as any fees owed to the Association.

Kind regards,

Shelia"

 It is no surprise to me that they lie and say they have no such program for returning ownership or points. Just wondering if anybody was with Diamond Monarch and was able to get out of their contract .... 

We just received another email from their loss mitigation department. I'm rather confused as they stated they had no relinquish program...

"Dear Michelle Sandhu,

Please be advised that to relinquish your account you have to qualify. Your
loan must be paid in full and your maintenance fees must be at a zero balance,
you have a $439.40 balance. 

Kind regards,

Shelia"


----------



## Quimby4

Michelle Sandhu said:


> Does anyone here own Diamond which took over Monarch? We too requested to return our ownership which we have owned for over 24 years. I just received this email from their mitigation department.
> 
> "Dear Michelle Sandhu,
> 
> Thank you for your correspondence. Please be advised that neither the
> management company, nor the developer, are taking back ownership within the
> Association.
> 
> You may sell your ownership; however, we want to caution you not to work with
> any third party that requests an upfront payment of any kind. When you locate
> a buyer privately or through a third party, the management company will be
> happy to assist you with completing the transfer of ownership. Please note
> that prior to transferring ownership, any loan repayment obligations must be
> satisfied, as well as any fees owed to the Association.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Shelia"
> 
> It is no surprise to me that they lie and say they have no such program for returning ownership or points. Just wondering if anybody was with Diamond Monarch and was able to get out of their contract ....
> 
> We just received another email from their loss mitigation department. I'm rather confused as they stated they had no relinquish program...
> 
> "Dear Michelle Sandhu,
> 
> Please be advised that to relinquish your account you have to qualify. Your
> loan must be paid in full and your maintenance fees must be at a zero balance,
> you have a $439.40 balance.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Shelia"


I was Monarch Grand deeded owner, not points. Then moved over to Diamond Resorts, still deeded not points.
In process for deedback to Diamond.
Waiting for it to finalize.

Are you a points owner ? Is that what she is referring to as Association?


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, its been reported in the thread that monarch owners are the only ones sofar who have been turned down when trying to deed their intervals back under this program.


----------



## Bill4728

TUGBrian said:


> yes, its been reported in the thread that monarch owners are the only ones sofar who have been turned down when trying to deed their intervals back under this program.


Sorry Brian   BUT that is not true

I was a MGV points owner who was able to give back my pts    

I do not know why the other MGV owners may have had their requests refused but in general DRI is taking back MGV ownerships


----------



## TUGBrian

while you may certainly have been able to give them back, consistently the only "refusals" ive seen reported were from MGV owners.  (including this most recent one)


----------



## raffa

All members of DRI collection are able to obtain the deedback?


----------



## TUGBrian

we suggest sending an email to the appropriate emails listed in the first post to inquire directly if you will be accepted or not.


----------



## tstora

Fairwinds said:


> Simply call the loss mitigation dept. at 1-877-497-7521. They will submit the request for you through the applicable department. My refund showed up as a credit on my charge card monthly statement and was from the resort HOA. So I guess diamond pays them and they pay you??? Anyways, it was quick and easy. For all the sales horror stories (I believe them but never experienced) and the high maintenance fee issues (one reason I left) I must say that they were very professional, polite and efficient throughout this process. Every thing they told me would happen did, including the time line.



Thanks very much! I first tried emailing them at BillingHelp@DiamondResorts.com but didn't receive a response after two weeks, so I tried calling the number as you suggested (Pick option 3 for Inventory Recovery) and they were able to send a request to the HOA for me. They did tell me that it was on a case-by-case basis, and to call again in a few weeks to check if the request had been approved. Even if I don't get the refund, at least I can rest easy knowing I won't have to pay the 2018 fees or anything to them ever again!


----------



## Quimby4

Quimby4 said:


> Did you get a letter from Chicago Title or DRI basically saying the transaction was finalized ?
> I submitted by notarized paperwork and $250 credit card payment on March 4, 2017, 2 weeks ago. Still showing as owner in DRI system.
> I am EOY so I made sure to pay and book my 2017 week then deposit it into II so I could retain the usage I paid for.
> If you paid for 2017, you should still have a week to use, you arent supposed to lose that week.


Received an email today that the Deed has been recorded and they have notified Diamond Resorts for internal transfer purposes. Yippie...


----------



## William_Tell46

TUG Rocks!  We followed the OP directions ( called and emailed and got notice that they would send information to the title company to start the deed back on our deeded week at the Point of Poipu.  Brian you and the members of TUG have been a God send.. Saved us from the cost and helped with the rescission process of where we went to the update and did that fiasco..and now guided us ( after informing us) about the deed-back procedure.

We'll keep you posted of our timeline as it unfurls!

Happy Easter to those that celebrate with us.


----------



## Kathy Parrish

Will this work if you just have points?


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, follow the directions in the first post to get started!


----------



## Kathy Parrish

TUGBrian said:


> yes, follow the directions in the first post to get started!


Thanks Brian, it worked..Wonder if I have time to use my points before all this goes through?


----------



## Fairwinds

Kathy Parrish said:


> Thanks Brian, it worked..Wonder if I have time to use my points before all this goes through?



I relinquished a week rather than points but in 2016 when I initially placed the request I had just made my 2017 maintenance fee payment the week before. Because of this I asked what they wanted me to do....use my 2017 week or would they refund the fee. At that time they said I could use my 2017 week but would have to wait to submit the relinquish request until after the usage; otherwise, they would refund fee after closing. Not knowing how long the program would continue I rolled the dice and in the end they did refund my fees. Bottom line here is that I think you should call and ask what the consequence of using points is. I wouldnt want it to derail what you've set up.


----------



## 47vampire

47vampire said:


> 2/21 Update:  I received an envelope dated 2/13.  Inside was letter dated *12/13/2016* stating "DRI has agreed to accept voluntary surrender of your ownership interest in Premiere Vacation Collection.  This correspondence shall confirm the termination of your ownership.  While you no longer have any rights or obligations associated with the property, please feel free to contact DR, Loss Mitigation Department at 1-877-497-7521... with questions...."  Not exactly timely but what I did ask for.  Closing the file.


Today, 4/24/17 I received a letter stating DRI has agreed to accept voluntary surrender of your ownership.....This correspondence shall confirm the termination of your ownership. .....

Some have asked about a written letter and it took roughly 2 months past the online account being closed.


----------



## Orion

Free at last!  Taking no for answer, my Monarch Grand Vacation/DRI is out of my back, transfer fee of $250 has cleared and my account appears to have closed.  Started Feb 14 and today is  freedom day!  

I hope this gives encouragement to others.

Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

fantastic!  nice to hear someone was successful in giving back a monarch ownership recently...the last few we had seen were denied!

(maybe if those folks are still reading this thread they can resubmit!)


----------



## ChinoBC

Orion said:


> Free at last!  Taking no for answer, my Monarch Grand Vacation/DRI is out of my back, transfer fee of $250 has cleared and my account appears to have closed.  Started Feb 14 and today is  freedom day!
> 
> I hope this gives encouragement to others.
> 
> Thanks


Did you give a fantastic reason to leave or just a vanilla one?


----------



## Orion

ChinoBC said:


> Did you give a fantastic reason to leave or just a vanilla one?



We've owned TS with Monarch Grand Vacation for over 15 years and we had visited all the resort properties.  When Diamond took over, they have been convincing us over and over to convert to Diamond with all their sweet talks.  My wife and I always attend "update meetings" with ulterior motive of just getting all the inducement gifts (to at least recover some of our fees paid).  There was a time that we were almost convinced but we held our ground stronger, thinking that this is not really worthwhile and we will just leave our kids a legacy of financial responsibilities.  We made a decision to give up our timeshare this year, and oh boy, what a good feeling now that it is closed!

If this may help you..
Here's my dramatized reason:  Financial difficulty in paying HOAs to the point of high CC balance.  With kids grown and nearing retirement, our vacation activities have greatly changed.

I was originally denied at first the voluntary surrender request and DRI noted that I have not fully paid the entire year's  Ass. Fees balance.
I argued that I was current through March (Q1).  But then DRI is charging the owners the entire year's Ass. Fees. I took NO for an answer.  With full intent to surrender,  I paid the rest of the year's fees.  I made them happy and they closed my account saving me of lifetime fees of thousands and thousands of dollars.

My next challenge is to claim some of the overpaid Ass. fees.    I read that some people have been successful in claiming overpaid fees.  Not having high hopes but wish me luck.

Thanks
Orion


----------



## ChinoBC

My next challenge is to claim some of the overpaid Ass. fees.    I read that some people have been successful in claiming overpaid fees.  Not having high hopes but wish me luck.

Thanks
Orion[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info. We are original MGV owners who have also held out from Diamond. Our needs have changed as well. We are planning on deed back in the summer.


----------



## VegasBella

I am a legacy week owner at a resort previously managed by Monarch. 
I was curious so I asked about the program last year and received this response:


> Dear VegasBella,
> 
> Thank you for your email!  Pursuant to your request for information on our
> voluntary surrender program.  There is no compensation.  If interested, please
> submit a hardship letter either by email to lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com
> or mail to the address below.  Upon review, we will determine if you are
> eligible and have met our requirements listed below.
> 
> * Loan MUST be paid in full
> * Maintenance fees and/or club dues MUST be current
> * Resort MUST be on DRI approved list for surrender
> * $250 processing fee per contract - due upon execution of paperwork
> 
> Diamond Resorts International
> Attn: Loss Mitigation
> 10600 W Charleston Blvd
> Las Vegas, NV  89135



I believe my ownership has a bit of value, I enjoy using it, and I'm not desperate to get out of it so I'm not going to pay them to get rid of it. First I would try to sell it. Then, I would offer it free on TUG first and only failing that would I go to DRI. So I don't know if they would take it back or not, just sharing this info in case it helps anyone.


----------



## jifercanuck

So, we've been DRI owners, (formerly Sunterra and others...) since the late 90s. Our whole family joined in; mom, dad, two kids....all co-owners. I have advice for those thinking of relinquishing this ownership! First, don't put your whole family on the deed! Secondly, beware of DRI ownership if you're a foreigner and ever want to get rid of it! Our Dad passed away in 2006. Our Mom is now in long-term care, suffering from dementia. We used the advice on here to inform DRI that we were done with our ownership and wanted to return it, no loans to pay off, no strings attached, and we informed them that my Dad had passed and Mom was unavailable. 

Problem is, we're Canadians.... 

Boy oh boy is that EVER a hassle!  We sent them everything they asked for, death notification, POA for Mom, title fee, the works. We sought out a notary while together in the States over March Break and signed off but the notary also signed herself in a "witness" which is not allowed (and we didn't know this, of course!) If that were the only problem it would be fixable. However, they've now returned everything, with additional forms to be notarized because, unknown to us, they apparently didn't pay close attention to my initial email and didn't send all the documents requiring notarization. Now, we are back in Canada, in separate regions. Getting a document bound for the U.S. "authenticated" in Canada is a pain in the ... especially when the two signers are not in the same place.

Apparently, the US will not accept Canadian notarization without authentication at two levels! Now, the title company wants an ORIGINAL death certificate, an ORIGINAL POA document. (we sent copies) accompanied by additional notarized documents (which they didn't send us initially). All Canadian notarized documents must be authenticated by the U.S. embassy and there is a charge for each page. All we wanted to do was get out of this with minimal fuss and expense. The total cost of getting this paperwork done will exceed $750.00 according to our best guess because we have to hire a firm to process it all, in duplicate for both of us, and get these documents through two different agencies in Ottawa before sending them on to Las Vegas! Needless to say, we're considering other "options". None of them includes maintaining a timeshare costing us over $1000 CDN per year.


----------



## Quimby4

March 12, 2017 - $250 paid via credit card and notarized paperwork submitted
April 6, 2017 - Deed transfer recorded per Chicago Title
May 16, 2017 - still show as active owner in Diamond.

Any suggestions?


----------



## TUGBrian

keep emailing/calling


----------



## meggerss

Just for the record, I was recently successful in deeding back our Isle of Bali/Liki Tiki Village week to Diamond. It does take some time and patience is required. I found Chicago Title to be extremely cooperative and helpful in processing the deed, which was registered back to Diamond in mid-November.

However, 2+ months later, our Diamond account still showed as active. I contacted Diamond and found that they were (apparently) not aware of the deed being processed, perhaps due to the registrar misspelling our name when recording the deed!? After pointing them to the deed, they soon closed our account. I believe Chicago Title had informed Diamond of the deed being registered, so not sure about why the issue here.

After getting the deed issue resolved, I then requested a refund of our 2017 club service fees that we auto-payed for 10 months in 2016. After 4-5 calls over the next 2-3 months, they finally approved the refund and we received a check in April. Again, patience and persistence was required to move the refund along.

The process does work, but there are some steps that seem to take longer than one would expect. Good luck to others!


----------



## cgeidl

We paid our Deedback fee in December for the program.  Just yesterday we received a certified letter from  Diamond resorts   Demanding that we pay the annual maintenance fee with extra fees for not being paid on time. I called this morning and demanded that our account get fixed and a letter acknowledging that we Recive the Deedback   forour property .They could do nothing on the telephone.


----------



## TUGBrian

did they cash your check and send you the paperwork to initiate the deedback?


----------



## dougp26364

cgeidl said:


> We paid our Deedback fee in December for the program.  Just yesterday we received a certified letter from  Diamond resorts   Demanding that we pay the annual maintenance fee with extra fees for not being paid on time. I called this morning and demanded that our account get fixed and a letter acknowledging that we Recive the Deedback   forour property .They could do nothing on the telephone.



They're pretty disorganized with one dept not telling the other what's been done. I had to call our resort, tell them everything had been turned over to loss mitigation and that the contracts were no longer in our names. I offered to send them copies of the paperwork and cancelled checks if they needed reminding. They were able to call loss mitigation and confirm the transfer. I also had to remind THE Club, who attempted to bill me membership fees with no contracts in the account, that we were no longer owners and therefore no longer members. They got that straightened out as well.


----------



## cgeidl

TUGBrian said:


> did they cash your check and send you the paperwork to initiate the deedback?


Yes Check went thru in December. Called today and the Title company has not completed the transfer. Was told it could take a year and a half or more in some cases.unbelievable processing time and the HOA for our resort is threatening liens, and foreclosure and turn over to a debt collector agency.
Oh well there is the federal fair credit practices act which we used as a suit basis against a bank and Transunuion credit agency a couple years ago and ended up with  over $100,000 to the good after legal fees. Much hassle and a few court days but a healthy settlement. Diamond resorts are that they could not issue a letter saying that we had did it back until the title company complete transfer as we could call the title company and cancel the escrow and get our timeshare back.


----------



## dougp26364

I'm not so sure I wouldn't call the state of Nevada AG and run this scam by them. I wouldn't expect it would get you anywhere but you never know.


----------



## TUGBrian

Id gather its just as suspected above...the left hand not communicating with the right hand.

id certainly reply to the folks yelling at you for not paying and provide them with copies of the deedback info and the cancelled check.


----------



## RLS50

Unfortunately this type of dysfunction seems to be common inside Diamond.   We have found that different departments don't really talk to each other, and you will rarely find any customer service agent who will take your issue and own it to resolution, if it requires assistance and coordination from other departments.  If that happens you usually just get passed around from department to department like a ping pong ball.   Sometimes if you can request and get an actual supervisor on the phone they may be able to take care of it for you, maybe not.

Just document all your correspondence, who you spoke with and when, and your paperwork.  And have that available to provide to whoever is requesting it.   Time consuming and painful I know.


----------



## TheWizz

TheWizz said:


> ...I sent the email in to DRI on June 13th to deed-back my three timeshares. A couple of days later, I received an email stating they had received it and got a ticket#. A week later I inquired again and was told it was approved and that the whole process could take "45-60 days" to complete...
> I received a FedEx envelope from the Title Co. on Aug. 4th for "one" of my three DRI timeshare deeds (PT Villas).  I expected the other two to arrive a few days later, but after two weeks, no more paperwork.  I called DRI and inquired and they said that sometimes the title searches take longer for some properties vs. others, but said they are in-progress and the Title Co. will send the paperwork out by deed as they are ready.  So...  I'll just keep waiting for the other two deeds paperwork to arrive and then get it all notarized at one time and send all three back together.  The positive is I should have them all (relatively soon) and sent in before the grim reaper comes a calling in Dec. seeking next year's MFs, which I do not plan to pay, ever, again.



Since I didn't have all the deeds before EOY2016, I contacted the Loss Mitigation Dept. about the 2017 MFs and I was told since I was approved before the EOY for deed back, I would not have to pay any of the 2017 MFs.  Of course that didn't stop them from harassing me starting Feb. 1st for being "late" on my MF payments.  

Almost ONE YEAR after I started the process to deed back my three DRI timeshares, it is FINALLY done and over!  

I received by second timeshare paperwork in January and the third (finally!) about four weeks ago, after dozens of calls and emails to the Loss Mitigation Dept.  I had all three notarized, sent in the deeds and the check for $250x3, and waited.  About two weeks later the check for $750 cleared.  I logged on last week and it didn't show any deeds or MFs due, however, it still showed I had 30K points for 2017 and 30K for 2018.  Guess I should have booked something grand!  

I wrote the Loss Mitigation Dept. one last time alerting them to this, and the next day when I logged on, it showed I no longer have access to the site or anything on DRI.  Such a nice feeling...  So now my 30K points and the $3600 in yearly Club Dues and MFs are finally gone.


----------



## pistachio27

TheWizz said:


> Since I didn't have all the deeds before EOY2016, I contacted the Loss Mitigation Dept. about the 2017 MFs and I was told since I was approved before the EOY for deed back, I would not have to pay any of the 2017 MFs.  Of course that didn't stop them from harassing me starting Feb. 1st for being "late" on my MF payments.
> 
> Almost ONE YEAR after I started the process to deed back my three DRI timeshares, it is FINALLY done and over!
> 
> I received by second timeshare paperwork in January and the third (finally!) about four weeks ago, after dozens of calls and emails to the Loss Mitigation Dept.  I had all three notarized, sent in the deeds and the check for $250x3, and waited.  About two weeks later the check for $750 cleared.  I logged on last week and it didn't show any deeds or MFs due, however, it still showed I had 30K points for 2017 and 30K for 2018.  Guess I should have booked something grand!
> 
> I wrote the Loss Mitigation Dept. one last time alerting them to this, and the next day when I logged on, it showed I no longer have access to the site or anything on DRI.  Such a nice feeling...  So now my 30K points and the $3600 in yearly Club Dues and MFs are finally gone.



So what of your original deeded time share weeks? Do you no longer own them? Are you out the money spent on your 30k points and what you paid originally for your units?


----------



## TUGBrian

Unfortunately no matter what your solution, you wont ever recover the money spent originally buying retail.


----------



## DRICaptive

TUGBrian said:


> excellent!
> 
> I would be interested to know what the "Fee" is for deeding back your unit.


$250 per contract for paperwork processing. I just did this in April 2017.


----------



## tstora

It took three months and four calls, but I finally received a refund for 2017's maintenance fees! I finally got the refund within a day after the final call because a very helpful rep actually went down to the payment processing department to see what the holdup was. Thanks very much to her!

As I've stated previously, I started the deedback process and prepaid my 2017 fees back in September of 2016. I have no idea what the cutoff date would be to get a refund, but it really doesn't hurt to call and try. Getting rid of the timeshare in the first place was fantastic, but getting my maint fees back was a lovely cherry on the top.


----------



## RLS50

tstora said:


> I finally got the refund within a day after the final call because a very helpful rep actually went down to the payment processing department to see what the holdup was. Thanks very much to her!


Glad you had that experience and got that help.   Some of the people we have dealt with inside Diamond have been very friendly.   You could tell some tried to be helpful, but their internal processes seemed completely dysfunctional, especially last year when we were trying to deal with any issue that required coordination from multiple departments.   But I will admit that recently things have started to seem like they were getting better.   I recently talked to a rep from Diamond who told me a new executive had taken over customer services with the mandate to make improvements and fix the problems.   We have seen some signs of improvement.   It will be interesting to see if it is real trend or just a brief anomaly.


----------



## koric1

Hello, Need advice PLEASE.  DRI Hawaii collection and we'd like to find a way out.  Been a member since 2013.  Is the deed back still available?


----------



## Kathy Parrish

tstora said:


> It took three months and four calls, but I finally received a refund for 2017's maintenance fees! I finally got the refund within a day after the final call because a very helpful rep actually went down to the payment processing department to see what the holdup was. Thanks very much to her!
> 
> As I've stated previously, I started the deedback process and prepaid my 2017 fees back in September of 2016. I have no idea what the cutoff date would be to get a refund, but it really doesn't hurt to call and try. Getting rid of the timeshare in the first place was fantastic, but getting my maint fees back was a lovely cherry on the top.




I had paid my maintenence fees so I asked if I could use my points while we were waiting on the process to take back my points and was told I could not use them.  We have since been released from Diamond, I wonder what the chances are that I could request my fees back?


----------



## tstora

Kathy Parrish said:


> I had paid my maintenence fees so I asked if I could use my points while we were waiting on the process to take back my points and was told I could not use them.  We have since been released from Diamond, I wonder what the chances are that I could request my fees back?


They told me refunds were given on a case-by-case basis, which I'm thinking was code for, "If you keep calling us enough we'll give it to you. Otherwise we hope you'll give up trying and forget about it." Seriously, though, you won't lose anything except your time by giving them a call and trying. Just be prepared to make lots of follow-up calls.


----------



## TheWizz

pistachio27 said:


> So what of your original deeded time share weeks? Do you no longer own them? Are you out the money spent on your 30k points and what you paid originally for your units?



Yes, if you do a "deedback" process with DRI, the deeds go back to DRI, along with the MFs.  The original costs paid are sunk costs.  However, I bought all my Sunterra/DRI resorts on the resale market for pennies on the dollar many years ago.  The most I ever paid was the conversion fee ($3K??) to get into "The Club" with my deeded weeks, several years ago when they allowed such transactions.  If the MFs hadn't skyrocketed as much as they have over the past several years, I might have kept my DRI holdings, but they did go way up and our travel habits have changed, empty nesters now, etc., so just didn't need them any longer and not worth the cost of the MFs each year, especially after they kept devaluing some of the benefits that in prior years allowed me to basically get most of my MFs back by booking a cruise and then cancelling it.  That prior program ended a few years ago.  So I'm glad I got out when I did.


----------



## Firepath

It sounds like at least some of the Monarch (MGV) deedback requests are being denied for whatever reason. I thought my elderly dad had paid his dues and late fees, etc. but found out when I had to sign for a certified notice (his mail comes to my address) from MGV that he didn't. I had told him he needed to pay it up to date and then we could request the deedback, but now he received a "Suspension and Right to Repossess Notice." Since the deedback request isn't guaranteed to be approved and it appears they are ready to repossess, is that a reasonable way to get rid of it? I know he may still have to pay the fees and it may mess up his credit but he's 87 yrs. old and isn't going to be doing anything that requires good credit. I'm not looking for legal advice but does anyone know if just letting a timeshare be repossessed is a reasonable way to go under these circumstances?


----------



## TUGBrian

koric1 said:


> Hello, Need advice PLEASE.  DRI Hawaii collection and we'd like to find a way out.  Been a member since 2013.  Is the deed back still available?



follow the directions in the first post and send off an email!


----------



## koalamoose

Firepath said:


> It sounds like at least some of the Monarch (MGV) deedback requests are being denied for whatever reason. I thought my elderly dad had paid his dues and late fees, etc. but found out when I had to sign for a certified notice (his mail comes to my address) from MGV that he didn't. I had told him he needed to pay it up to date and then we could request the deedback, but now he received a "Suspension and Right to Repossess Notice." Since the deedback request isn't guaranteed to be approved and it appears they are ready to repossess, is that a reasonable way to get rid of it? I know he may still have to pay the fees and it may mess up his credit but he's 87 yrs. old and isn't going to be doing anything that requires good credit. I'm not looking for legal advice but does anyone know if just letting a timeshare be repossessed is a reasonable way to go under these circumstances?



Firepath, I was in the exact same situation with my dad's MGV timeshare (he has points as opposed to a deed) - father received certified mail notice for repossession (I receive his mail too and managed his affairs).  I had doubts, but by following the instructions in this thread I've gotten a positive and timely response from DRI.  I am in the final stages of closing his account.  Here's what I did:

1. 6/29/17: Paid all fees due for 2017 in advance - they won't continue with the buyback unless the timeshare balance is $0 on the account for this year.

2. 6/29/17: Emailed lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com; Subject: Inventory Takeback Request
Text: Hello, I am beginning the process for a Deedback request for my Monarch Grand Vacation.  Owner is in poor health and unable to use properties in the future. [you can word this as you see fit; just a short message indicating that there is no need for the timeshare anymore - maybe include financial hardships, medical issues?] Information is below and attached.  Balance through 4th quarter 2017 fully paid on June 29, 2017.
Owner Name: / Member No.: /Type: /Level:/ Account Number: / Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc):  

3. 6/29/17: received automated message: Thank you for your e-mail.  A new ticket has been created.  A Diamond Resorts International Team Member will contact you within 1-2 business days.   Please use this ticket number for all future correspondence.
Thank you,
Inventory Recovery Support

4. 7/6/17: response: Thank you for your correspondence. Please be advised that Diamond Resorts
International ("Diamond") does not have a voluntary surrender program; however, relinquishments requests are reviewed on a case-by-case basis. Diamond takes the concerns of its owners, members and guests very seriously, and empathizes with its owners and members circumstances and understands that from time-to-time, certain issues may arise which would prevent them from taking advantage of their purchase.

Therefore, after review of the account, Diamond has approved the request to voluntarily surrender the ownership for relinquishment for a $250.00 administrative/ transfer fee ($250.00 each/per account). A Mutual Release and Termination Agreement for your execution will be sent to you in the next 15-20 business day.

Please send any further request/inquiry to this email.

5. 7/7/17: sent release agreement; asked to notarize, sign and return along $250 check for admin/transfer fee (sent it same day)

6. 7/19/17: saw that the check cleared, just sent a message asking what the status is on the cancellation.

So it looks like I'm almost done!  DRI has been good to work with through this process.  It does still appear to be evaluated on a case to case basis, but they seem reasonable if you have a good justification (and poor health does appear to be a reasonable request given my and other folks on this discussion board).  I considered just letting the timeshare lapse, but honestly I think that would be a drawn out and stressful process to keep receiving scary notices in the mail.  Plus, if your father passes away it will just become more complicated.  Some other posters mentioned that they requested a refund of their 4th quarter fees after the termination process was completed.  If your father has the funds, my advice would be to just take care of it now, write it off as a loss, and move on with your life.


----------



## koric1

koalamoose said:


> Firepath, I was in the exact same situation with my dad's MGV timeshare (he has points as opposed to a deed) - father received certified mail notice for repossession (I receive his mail too and managed his affairs).  I had doubts, but by following the instructions in this thread I've gotten a positive and timely response from DRI.  I am in the final stages of closing his account.  Here's what I did:
> 
> 1. 6/29/17: Paid all fees due for 2017 in advance - they won't continue with the buyback unless the timeshare balance is $0 on the account for this year.
> 
> 2. 6/29/17: Emailed lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com; Subject: Inventory Takeback Request
> Text: Hello, I am beginning the process for a Deedback request for my Monarch Grand Vacation.  Owner is in poor health and unable to use properties in the future. [you can word this as you see fit; just a short message indicating that there is no need for the timeshare anymore - maybe include financial hardships, medical issues?] Information is below and attached.  Balance through 4th quarter 2017 fully paid on June 29, 2017.
> Owner Name: / Member No.: /Type: /Level:/ Account Number: / Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc):
> 
> 3. 6/29/17: received automated message: Thank you for your e-mail.  A new ticket has been created.  A Diamond Resorts International Team Member will contact you within 1-2 business days.   Please use this ticket number for all future correspondence.
> Thank you,
> Inventory Recovery Support
> 
> 4. 7/6/17: response: Thank you for your correspondence. Please be advised that Diamond Resorts
> International ("Diamond") does not have a voluntary surrender program; however, relinquishments requests are reviewed on a case-by-case basis. Diamond takes the concerns of its owners, members and guests very seriously, and empathizes with its owners and members circumstances and understands that from time-to-time, certain issues may arise which would prevent them from taking advantage of their purchase.
> 
> Therefore, after review of the account, Diamond has approved the request to voluntarily surrender the ownership for relinquishment for a $250.00 administrative/ transfer fee ($250.00 each/per account). A Mutual Release and Termination Agreement for your execution will be sent to you in the next 15-20 business day.
> 
> Please send any further request/inquiry to this email.
> 
> 5. 7/7/17: sent release agreement; asked to notarize, sign and return along $250 check for admin/transfer fee (sent it same day)
> 
> 6. 7/19/17: saw that the check cleared, just sent a message asking what the status is on the cancellation.
> 
> So it looks like I'm almost done!  DRI has been good to work with through this process.  It does still appear to be evaluated on a case to case basis, but they seem reasonable if you have a good justification (and poor health does appear to be a reasonable request given my and other folks on this discussion board).  I considered just letting the timeshare lapse, but honestly I think that would be a drawn out and stressful process to keep receiving scary notices in the mail.  Plus, if your father passes away it will just become more complicated.  Some other posters mentioned that they requested a refund of their 4th quarter fees after the termination process was completed.  If your father has the funds, my advice would be to just take care of it now, write it off as a loss, and move on with your life.




Hello,  Did your dad have a paid up mortgage ?  I still have a mortgage on my timeshare.. also when you said you paid up the balance in full.. what was that referring to please

Thanks


----------



## koalamoose

koric1 said:


> Hello,  Did your dad have a paid up mortgage ?  I still have a mortgage on my timeshare.. also when you said you paid up the balance in full.. what was that referring to please
> 
> Thanks


hi there, the property did not have a mortgage balance - they bought a certain number of ownership points and it was paid off.  He was paying the yearly dues and maintenance fees, which was close to $900/year.  Needed to pay the entire year's maintenance fees upfront before DRI considered the release (ex. the 4th quarter fees were due in Sept/Oct but we needed to pay for it before asking for the release).  

Glad to help/provide info to owners!  This thread helped me find the answers to release my dad from his timeshare and I'm happy to give back.


----------



## koalamoose

koalamoose said:


> Firepath, I was in the exact same situation with my dad's MGV timeshare (he has points as opposed to a deed) - father received certified mail notice for repossession (I receive his mail too and managed his affairs).  I had doubts, but by following the instructions in this thread I've gotten a positive and timely response from DRI.  I am in the final stages of closing his account.  Here's what I did:
> 
> 1. 6/29/17: Paid all fees due for 2017 in advance - they won't continue with the buyback unless the timeshare balance is $0 on the account for this year.
> 
> 2. 6/29/17: Emailed lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com; Subject: Inventory Takeback Request
> Text: Hello, I am beginning the process for a Deedback request for my Monarch Grand Vacation.  Owner is in poor health and unable to use properties in the future. [you can word this as you see fit; just a short message indicating that there is no need for the timeshare anymore - maybe include financial hardships, medical issues?] Information is below and attached.  Balance through 4th quarter 2017 fully paid on June 29, 2017.
> Owner Name: / Member No.: /Type: /Level:/ Account Number: / Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc):
> 
> 3. 6/29/17: received automated message: Thank you for your e-mail.  A new ticket has been created.  A Diamond Resorts International Team Member will contact you within 1-2 business days.   Please use this ticket number for all future correspondence.
> Thank you,
> Inventory Recovery Support
> 
> 4. 7/6/17: response: Thank you for your correspondence. Please be advised that Diamond Resorts
> International ("Diamond") does not have a voluntary surrender program; however, relinquishments requests are reviewed on a case-by-case basis. Diamond takes the concerns of its owners, members and guests very seriously, and empathizes with its owners and members circumstances and understands that from time-to-time, certain issues may arise which would prevent them from taking advantage of their purchase.
> 
> Therefore, after review of the account, Diamond has approved the request to voluntarily surrender the ownership for relinquishment for a $250.00 administrative/ transfer fee ($250.00 each/per account). A Mutual Release and Termination Agreement for your execution will be sent to you in the next 15-20 business day.
> 
> Please send any further request/inquiry to this email.
> 
> 5. 7/7/17: sent release agreement; asked to notarize, sign and return along $250 check for admin/transfer fee (sent it same day)
> 
> 6. 7/19/17: saw that the check cleared, just sent a message asking what the status is on the cancellation.
> 
> So it looks like I'm almost done!  DRI has been good to work with through this process.  It does still appear to be evaluated on a case to case basis, but they seem reasonable if you have a good justification (and poor health does appear to be a reasonable request given my and other folks on this discussion board).  I considered just letting the timeshare lapse, but honestly I think that would be a drawn out and stressful process to keep receiving scary notices in the mail.  Plus, if your father passes away it will just become more complicated.  Some other posters mentioned that they requested a refund of their 4th quarter fees after the termination process was completed.  If your father has the funds, my advice would be to just take care of it now, write it off as a loss, and move on with your life.



Update: DRI responded and said they cancelled account on 7/13 and will be mailing out a cancellation letter today! woohoo!  

I encourage all DRI/MGV owners going through this situation to ask for a release and be patient through the process.  It's definitely worth it to stay persistent!


----------



## koric1

Thanks for your replies.  Unfortunately for me, we have an outstanding mortgage to deal with.  I don't know if I have any recourse with a deedback unless I pay off the mortgage Which I would immediately lose if they took it all back..  I'm thinking my only other way to handle this is with a timeshare attorney?


----------



## koalamoose

koric1 said:


> Thanks for your replies.  Unfortunately for me, we have an outstanding mortgage to deal with.  I don't know if I have any recourse with a deedback unless I pay off the mortgage Which I would immediately lose if they took it all back..  I'm thinking my only other way to handle this is with a timeshare attorney?


I am not sure - I'd review the postings in this thread to see what they did in your situation.


----------



## geist1223

I doubt that a "Timeshare" attorney will be able to get you out of your Contract. If you are serious about getting rid of it you may have to stop all payments, go into Default, and take a Hit on your Credut Rating.


----------



## Firepath

Thank you so much Koalamoose!! I just read your response and this is great news. I was surprised to see how quick the process was for you. I'm I going to get started on this tomorrow and hopefully will be done with it before the end of the year.


----------



## TUGBrian

a timeshare attorney is not going to get the credit company who lent you the money for the initial mortgage/payment to just forgive that debt.

any owner can get out of any timeshare if you simply stop paying...we assure you that your ownership will be terminated on its own if you cease payment!

the penalties/ramifications for not paying on a loan you took out however vary wildly depending on who loaned you the money (in many cases a 3rd party lender such as barclays for DRI).  barclays could care less what your circumstances are or what you spent the money on (even if it wasnt a timeshare).

when it comes down to it for them, they loaned you x,xxx thousands of dollars that you used to pay for something.  they dont want the item you paid for, they want you to repay the loan!  it is a very important distinction many owners dont make (defaulting on a loan, vs defaulting on your maint fee payment) and one many "cancellation/attorneys/etc" exploit into convincing owners into paying them thousands more dollars.


----------



## WackyLucy

koric1 said:


> ...we have an outstanding mortgage to deal with.  I don't know if I have any recourse with a deedback unless I pay off the mortgage....I'm thinking my only other way to handle this is with a timeshare attorney?



You have a loan obligation. No attorney has any ability or avenue to ignore or alter that fact and no resort will accept a "deedback" in which you don't actually have clear title to do so in the first place, because of the associated loan debt. The loan debt must be satisfied.


----------



## dri_daddyo

I just wanted to say thanks for creating this thread.  

I was finally able to get out of my DRI timeshare through this process.

I have a question about the $250 check, however.  In the contract release paperwork I signed and had notarized, there was no mention of the $250 "processing fee".  It was on the accompanying letter from DRI, but wasn't in my official paperwork.  Any chance it wasn't legal for them to enforce?  I paid it, but I choked a couple times while writing it.


----------



## ChinoBC

Sent our initial email last night. Wish us luck.


----------



## ChinoBC

ChinoBC said:


> Sent our initial email last night. Wish us luck.



They said they will mail us paperwork to begin the deed back process.


----------



## Firepath

So following Koalamoose's great information, I contacted DRI about my dad's MGV account. My plan was to pay the MF through the end of the year and then request a deed back due to his poor health. They wouldn't talk with me until I emailed my Power of Atty to them and they entered into their system which took several days. I called today to confirm they had it in the system and they told me there was a zero balance as the account was closed as of July 14 (30 days after the date on the "Suspension and Right to Repossess Notice"). It had already gone through foreclosure and they closed out the account. I explained what I had planned to do and they didn't seem to care that I intended to pay for this. I confirmed that they didn't send this to Collections and that they won't be sending it to Collections, that nothing is owed. It was kind of funny because they assumed I was trying to get the account back again and they were not going to allow that! Hopefully what they told me was true and we won't receive a bill sometime in the future. I'm happy that this now seems to be done.


----------



## nomoretslt

Firepath said:


> So following Koalamoose's great information, I contacted DRI about my dad's MGV account. My plan was to pay the MF through the end of the year and then request a deed back due to his poor health. They wouldn't talk with me until I emailed my Power of Atty to them and they entered into their system which took several days. I called today to confirm they had it in the system and they told me there was a zero balance as the account was closed as of July 14 (30 days after the date on the "Suspension and Right to Repossess Notice"). It had already gone through foreclosure and they closed out the account. I explained what I had planned to do and they didn't seem to care that I intended to pay for this. I confirmed that they didn't send this to Collections and that they won't be sending it to Collections, that nothing is owed. It was kind of funny because they assumed I was trying to get the account back again and they were not going to allow that! Hopefully what they told me was true and we won't receive a bill sometime in the future. I'm happy that this now seems to be done.



Me too.  Got a response from DRI that they are accepting my voluntary surrender request.  They have directed the title company to send me the Surrender Documents.  $250 for documents and title transfer.  I will rest easier when all is said and done.  I will keep you all posted.  I am so glad I stumbled upon this board.  Thank you!!!


----------



## nomoretslt

ChinoBC said:


> They said they will mail us paperwork to begin the deed back process.


 ChinoBC, have you received your paperwork yet?  I'm about three days behind you, was also told the title company would be sending paperwork and nothing yet.  I think I'm too anixous!


----------



## ChinoBC

nomoretslt said:


> ChinoBC, have you received your paperwork yet?  I'm about three days behind you, was also told the title company would be sending paperwork and nothing yet.  I think I'm too anixous!



Yes. Just had it notarized and sent off in the mail yesterday.


----------



## nomoretslt

ChinoBC said:


> Yes. Just had it notarized and sent off in the mail yesterday.



That is great news.  Hoping to get mine in the next few days.


----------



## nomoretslt

Still waiting for my paperwork.  Just as well, as I will be taking my week (hopefully last one) soon.  Planned on dropping it in the mail the day I leave.


----------



## She5tx

Has anyone been able to receive a refund for the maintenance fees?  Mine was taken back,  I did not use my week this year hoping to recover the yearly fees?   If you were able to recover where did you call?  Thank you for this forum!!!!


----------



## nomoretslt

She5tx said:


> Has anyone been able to receive a refund for the maintenance fees?  Mine was taken back,  I did not use my week this year hoping to recover the yearly fees?   If you were able to recover where did you call?  Thank you for this forum!!!!



Congrats on the take back!  If you go back a few pages from here, there were a couple of owners that did get maintenance fee refunds...so you will have to look.  I'm not sure how many posting here come back once they are done with giving back their timeshare.  I think the people that got refunds had either not taken their week yet or were having their fees subtracted monthly via direct debit.  Or maybe send another email to loss mitigation....they might point you in the right direction.  If the giveback closed before your "week", you should get a refund.  No harm in asking.  Good luck.  That is why I'm not sending my paperwork in right away.....but am still anxious, as I have not received anything yet.


----------



## tstora

She5tx said:


> Has anyone been able to receive a refund for the maintenance fees?  Mine was taken back,  I did not use my week this year hoping to recover the yearly fees?   If you were able to recover where did you call?  Thank you for this forum!!!!



Call 1-877-497-7521, then press 3 for Inventory Recovery. They can put in a request for a refund, but they do say it's on a "case-by-case" basis. Until they outright tell you, "No," keep calling and asking. Some people have reported getting a refund within days of asking (I think they paid using a credit card), but I paid with a checking account and that caused some delays in getting the refund.

The key in getting a refund or even just starting the deedback process is persistence. If it's been a few weeks since your last correspondence, make sure to call or e-mail and ask for an update. The people there are generally very friendly and helpful, but I can imagine they're swamped with work so it may take time.

And, nomoretslt, I wouldn't worry too much (even though you better believe I did while I was waiting!). It took almost two months for me to receive the paperwork for my Orlando timeshare. Here's what Diamond told me:

"The timeline of the Title Company and their processes are unknown to us, as it
differs per account, property, and/or Owner(s). They have received a numerous
amount of requests from us and communications will come from the Title
Company, to the Owner, with a NEW Surrender Deed or a Letter requesting
further compliance from the Owner. You are welcome to follow-up with our
office if you have not received any communications after 60 days from your
initial request date."

Also, I encourage everyone who's had a successful deedback to support TUG by getting a membership, even if it's just 1 year. $15 is nothing compare to the thousands I'll save from now on, and I'll forever be grateful I found this place.


----------



## nomoretslt

tstora....was your Orlando timeshare title with First American?  Don't want to post the resort name, I'm afraid of bad karma!  But thanks for that, I'll rest a little easier.


----------



## TUGBrian

tstora said:


> Also, I encourage everyone who's had a successful deedback to support TUG by getting a membership, even if it's just 1 year. $15 is nothing compare to the thousands I'll save from now on, and I'll forever be grateful I found this place.



thank you for the kind words!  While tug membership is not required to obtain the info and advice we provide for owners...it certainly ensures that TUG will always exist as a place future owners can find help on the internet for free!

http://join.tug2.net


----------



## tstora

nomoretslt said:


> tstora....was your Orlando timeshare title with First American?  Don't want to post the resort name, I'm afraid of bad karma!  But thanks for that, I'll rest a little easier.


I honestly don't remember what the name of the title company was, but my timeshare was at Grande Villas Resort (formerly Cypress Pointe Resort II).


----------



## nomoretslt

tstora said:


> I honestly don't remember what the name of the title company was, but my timeshare was at Grande Villas Resort (formerly Cypress Pointe Resort II).



Thanks for your response.  I reread the e-mail I received from loss mitigation.  I'm a little confused..."You are welcome to follow up with our office if you have not received any communications from the Title Company after 60 days from the date of the submittal".  I am wondering if they mean 60 days of THEIR submittal of my request to them for 60 after I submit the paperwork to them.

I'll be sending loss mitigation another e-mail just to set my mind at ease, but based on what you are saying, it could take 60 days just for e to get my documents.

Chinobc, above, received his documents in a week and has already returned them.  Different resort and different title company I am surmising.  And mine is different from yours.

Thank you again everyone!


----------



## nomoretslt

Me again.  They responded it is 60 days from my acceptance into the program....so, I may not get my documents until the end of September.  But I'm in the system and I feel really good about the whole thing.  I know there are probably others out there that don't post and just read along and follow the instructions, so I hope I'm not being annoying by posting my updates.  I may be silent until the end of September....LOL.  And when this is all over, I will most definitely be getting a TUG membership.  This place has given me some hope.  I think I would really like to rent other properties from owners....have been browsing the "rent" boards.  This is a great place.  Thanks TUGBrian.


----------



## TUGBrian

always glad when another person finds TUG on a search and gets exactly they information they needed to help them!

is quite literally the #1 goal of the group and why it was created so many years ago!


----------



## WackyLucy

She5tx said:


> Has anyone been able to receive a refund for the maintenance fees?  Mine was taken back,  I did not use my week this year hoping to recover the yearly fees?



No offense, but the likelihood of DRI *sending* you money after agreeing to release you from your contractual obligations is slim to none.
In fact, all fees would have to be paid up to date anyhow for the "deedback" request to even be considered for acceptance in the first place.


----------



## nomoretslt

WackyLucy said:


> No offense, but the likelihood of DRI *sending* you money after agreeing to release you from your contractual obligations is slim to none.
> In fact, all fees would have to be paid up to date anyhow for the "deedback" request to even be considered for acceptance in the first place.



Some have had success..It never hurts to ask...e-mails cost nothing.  Keep on trying.


----------



## jifercanuck

jifercanuck said:


> So, we've been DRI owners, (formerly Sunterra and others...) since the late 90s. Our whole family joined in; mom, dad, two kids....all co-owners. I have advice for those thinking of relinquishing this ownership! First, don't put your whole family on the deed! Secondly, beware of DRI ownership if you're a foreigner and ever want to get rid of it! Our Dad passed away in 2006. Our Mom is now in long-term care, suffering from dementia. We used the advice on here to inform DRI that we were done with our ownership and wanted to return it, no loans to pay off, no strings attached, and we informed them that my Dad had passed and Mom was unavailable.
> 
> Problem is, we're Canadians....
> 
> Boy oh boy is that EVER a hassle!  We sent them everything they asked for, death notification, POA for Mom, title fee, the works. We sought out a notary while together in the States over March Break and signed off but the notary also signed herself in a "witness" which is not allowed (and we didn't know this, of course!) If that were the only problem it would be fixable. However, they've now returned everything, with additional forms to be notarized because, unknown to us, they apparently didn't pay close attention to my initial email and didn't send all the documents requiring notarization. Now, we are back in Canada, in separate regions. Getting a document bound for the U.S. "authenticated" in Canada is a pain in the ... especially when the two signers are not in the same place.
> 
> Apparently, the US will not accept Canadian notarization without authentication at two levels! Now, the title company wants an ORIGINAL death certificate, an ORIGINAL POA document. (we sent copies) accompanied by additional notarized documents (which they didn't send us initially). All Canadian notarized documents must be authenticated by the U.S. embassy and there is a charge for each page. All we wanted to do was get out of this with minimal fuss and expense. The total cost of getting this paperwork done will exceed $750.00 according to our best guess because we have to hire a firm to process it all, in duplicate for both of us, and get these documents through two different agencies in Ottawa before sending them on to Las Vegas! Needless to say, we're considering other "options". None of them includes maintaining a timeshare costing us over $1000 CDN per year.


----------



## jifercanuck

This is an update to the last post. While it appears we are on our way to resolving this issue with DRI, they have never actually sent us written confirmation that we are actually done with them to date, (Aug 14) and this has been going on since last January. The title company has returned some of the original documents they requested (e.g. my dad's death certificate) but after leaving 2 phone messages, there has been no response to the fact that they have NOT returned my mother's Power of Attorney form, an ORIGINAL form and one we reluctantly sent to them because they INSISTED on the original. We did not want to send this because my mother is in long-term care and we still need this document. Now, after months of waiting, they still have not returned this important form. Not impressed. Sorry to all of you Americans who have succeeded but I am frankly getting p----ed off with this nonsense!!! If I didn't see how many people have succeeded, I'd say they were stalling!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Based on prior posts in this thread, I don't think that anyone ever receives written confirmation. What happens is that people check their account on-line and can see that the account has been closed.


----------



## tstora

jifercanuck said:


> This is an update to the last post. While it appears we are on our way to resolving this issue with DRI, they have never actually sent us written confirmation that we are actually done with them to date, (Aug 14) and this has been going on since last January. The title company has returned some of the original documents they requested (e.g. my dad's death certificate) but after leaving 2 phone messages, there has been no response to the fact that they have NOT returned my mother's Power of Attorney form, an ORIGINAL form and one we reluctantly sent to them because they INSISTED on the original. We did not want to send this because my mother is in long-term care and we still need this document. Now, after months of waiting, they still have not returned this important form. Not impressed. Sorry to all of you Americans who have succeeded but I am frankly getting p----ed off with this nonsense!!! If I didn't see how many people have succeeded, I'd say they were stalling!


Diamond never sent me any written confirmation. You'll know that the process has completed if you try to log in to your Diamond Resorts account online and get the message, "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied." You can also call in and they'll tell you exactly when they closed your account.

It seems that the title companies are independent of Diamond, which explains why some people get the deedback forms within days while others have to wait months. I'd just keep calling the title company or perhaps try finding other ways to contact them (email, snail mail).

Sorry to hear about your parents. At the very least, your dad is probably smiling in heaven knowing you finally got rid of the timeshare!


----------



## jifercanuck

tstora said:


> Diamond never sent me any written confirmation. You'll know that the process has completed if you try to log in to your Diamond Resorts account online and get the message, "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied." You can also call in and they'll tell you exactly when they closed your account.
> 
> It seems that the title companies are independent of Diamond, which explains why some people get the deedback forms within days while others have to wait months. I'd just keep calling the title company or perhaps try finding other ways to contact them (email, snail mail).
> 
> Sorry to hear about your parents. At the very least, your dad is probably smiling in heaven knowing you finally got rid of the timeshare!



Thanks for the response. My father is NOT smiling from heaven as he can see that his wife's security could be in jeopardy in Canada due to her POA form having not been returned from Las Vegas, Nevada.  I have now left TWO messages to the person from the title company with whom I was in touch in Las Vegas. She has not responded nor has she sent back the POA form that is so important --still-- for our Mom. I didn't want to send originals. (and I told this title rep. so but she insisted that they would be returned to us as soon as our paperwork was processed). This has been going on for so long now. We signed an agreement when we took on the timeshare. We are owed paperwork when we sign off, nothing owed, nothing lost on their part. It is very unprofessional. I am sure that anyone would agree it is concerning when it also involves a Power of Attorney form for a frail parent. I cannot reach the rep who has an answering machine these days and is not responding.


----------



## nomoretslt

jifercanuck said:


> Thanks for the response. My father is NOT smiling from heaven as he can see that his wife's security could be in jeopardy in Canada due to her POA form having not been returned from Las Vegas, Nevada.  I have now left TWO messages to the person from the title company with whom I was in touch in Las Vegas. She has not responded nor has she sent back the POA form that is so important --still-- for our Mom. I didn't want to send originals. (and I told this title rep. so but she insisted that they would be returned to us as soon as our paperwork was processed). This has been going on for so long now. We signed an agreement when we took on the timeshare. We are owed paperwork when we sign off, nothing owed, nothing lost on their part. It is very unprofessional. I am sure that anyone would agree it is concerning when it also involves a Power of Attorney form for a frail parent. I cannot reach the rep who has an answering machine these days and is not responding.



That is awful.  Here is a suggestion....locate the website of the title company and find their main number.  Ask to speak to someone in their title closing department.  There has to be SOMEONE there to answer the phone.  Something weird happened to me today.  I've been checking my e-mail in box and junk box a number of times daily....I'm still waiting for my closing documents.  I noticed something in my "junk" mail....from a closing company.  I opened the e-mail and it was from, or appeared to be, a title closing company in Ohio.  I googled the name and a closing company with a very similar name popped up, but in Chicago.  The phone numbers were different too than the one supplied in the e-mail (the e-mail wanted me to click on their link to access the HUD document....and I knew that didn't sound quite right).  The web page for the Chicago company seemed legit, so I called, a real operator answered the main number, I told her I thought someone was pretending the be their company....got me to the right person to speak to.  It was definitely a spam e-mail.....who knows what would have happened if I clicked on that link.  Additionally, this title company is not the one that holds the title paperwork for my resort.  

I was just coming on here to post about this e-mail scam to make others aware to be careful when I saw your post.

So....try to find a different number for them...there has to be something.  Or contact DRI again and explain the issue.  I know how valuable that POA is....my mom's attorney prepared a few of them, as it seemed everyone wanted one....hospital, doctor, banks, etc.  Have you contacted your attorney to see if there is another original in his file?  I'm sorry you are going such trying times.  Been there, done that, it is very draining.  Best wishes.


----------



## ChinoBC

Check was cashed. Can only log in to our Sampler account (which has zero points and balance) so I think we are done. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## nomoretslt

ChinoBC.....congrats on getting that weight off your shoulders!  I am still waiting for my documents from the title company....it is now past 30 days, although they did say 30 - 60 days to receive the initial paperwork.  Oh well, I leave soon for my (hopefully) last trip to this timeshare.  I'm going to try not to worry too much....someone else waited nearly 60 days for their paperwork also.

Still so glad I found this board.


----------



## JuttaSBenS

Thank you very much TUG for helping me get rid of my DRI Los Abrigados Timeshare! I just wanted to post a few details to give people hope, especially Canadians, that it can be done. I started the process in October 2016 and I believe that I was no longer listed as a DRI owner in about June 2017. (Of course, they don't provide you with written confirmation.) I had a few problems with the notarized documents too, but I worked with my friend who is a lawyer and notary public. After calling DRI for clarification about returned documents, I was able to finalize them. I also found a document called "Winning the Timeshare Game" online, which was helpful. Thanks again!


----------



## DRICaptive

WackyLucy said:


> No offense, but the likelihood of DRI *sending* you money after agreeing to release you from your contractual obligations is slim to none.
> In fact, all fees would have to be paid up to date anyhow for the "deedback" request to even be considered for acceptance in the first place.


I did recieve a refund on my assessment fees.  Applied to my next  year's amount. I did not sell all my points, however.


----------



## shuleski

Hello All!!  I've been lurking for some time now, and I finally decided to post looking for some recommendations and/or advise etc....
We have 2 DRI's, both being at the same place.... We first purchased first at Mystic Dunes (Palms Country Club) on a 2BR L/O (week 17), then a few years ago, we were conned into buying points & changing over our original purchase to the Points system with "THE CLUB".  Since then, as like most of you, our fees have shot up to a totally unmanageable level... We still owe money ($3700) on "THE CLUB" points purchase and was looking for some advise for what to do in regards to contacting the Loss Mitigation Dept.  Based on what I've been reading, it appears as though I would have to pay that balance off, prior to contacting Loss Mitigation.  Looking for some advise as the maintenance & assessment fees are going to be coming out shortly for 2018.  Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## tstora

shuleski said:


> Hello All!!  I've been lurking for some time now, and I finally decided to post looking for some recommendations and/or advise etc....
> We have 2 DRI's, both being at the same place.... We first purchased first at Mystic Dunes (Palms Country Club) on a 2BR L/O (week 17), then a few years ago, we were conned into buying points & changing over our original purchase to the Points system with "THE CLUB".  Since then, as like most of you, our fees have shot up to a totally unmanageable level... We still owe money ($3700) on "THE CLUB" points purchase and was looking for some advise for what to do in regards to contacting the Loss Mitigation Dept.  Based on what I've been reading, it appears as though I would have to pay that balance off, prior to contacting Loss Mitigation.  Looking for some advise as the maintenance & assessment fees are going to be coming out shortly for 2018.  Thanks in advance for your advice.



Unfortunately, the balance must be paid off before they'll even consider taking it back. I'd suggest starting the process as soon as possible so you can at least recover the 2018 fees.

Also, this thread might be relevant since you have a THE CLUB membership:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/loss-mitigation-is-a-mess.246612/

Basically, you'll want to make sure THE CLUB account is actually closed afterwards.


----------



## nomoretslt

Beyond frustrated right now.  Was told by DRI that my takeback was accepted and the title company would get documents to me within 30 to 60 days.  (see my post at the top of this page).  Well, nothing yet.  so I went back and read the e-mail from DRI....the second reply said 30 to 60 BUSINESS days....so that brings me to mid-October.  At least I got my (hopefully) last week at the resort.  The a/c broke our second night....and it stayed broken for 3 or 4 days.  They allowed us to use the unit next door to sleep.....we refused to repack, unpack, repack, etc.  It was a crazy week, as Irma was creeping its way up Florida.  A usually empty week at the resort seemed full towards the end of the week with people fleeing southern Florida.  We got out just in time.

I really hate this waiting game, but don't really want to contact DRI again....maybe next week.


----------



## izzymail

jifercanuck said:


> Thanks for the response. My father is NOT smiling from heaven as he can see that his wife's security could be in jeopardy in Canada due to her POA form having not been returned from Las Vegas, Nevada.  I have now left TWO messages to the person from the title company with whom I was in touch in Las Vegas. She has not responded nor has she sent back the POA form that is so important --still-- for our Mom. I didn't want to send originals. (and I told this title rep. so but she insisted that they would be returned to us as soon as our paperwork was processed). This has been going on for so long now. We signed an agreement when we took on the timeshare. We are owed paperwork when we sign off, nothing owed, nothing lost on their part. It is very unprofessional. I am sure that anyone would agree it is concerning when it also involves a Power of Attorney form for a frail parent. I cannot reach the rep who has an answering machine these days and is not responding.


I had a completely different issue with DRI and got the run around as well. I finally got their attention with a Better Business Bureau  complaint. That BBB profile seems to be monitored by someone who has some ability to get things resolved. Good luck!


----------



## Mystic Dunes Owner

Hi All,

THANK YOU FOR THIS THREAD!  It changed my life!

For those trying to escape a Mystic Dunes Timeshare... A new report (and sorry if this was already posted).

I can now say that it is really possible to get rid of a Mystic Dunes LLC Timeshare! I am free and clear.

This Osceola County FL link (which sometimes works):

https://www.osceolaclerk.com

Leads to this Osceola County FL Search link:

http://198.140.240.30/or_web1/or_sch_1.asp

I know, you can't trust a random link on a BBS from some unknown person.

On the Osceola County FL search page, try searching for "Mystic Dunes LLC", date range being 9/1/17 - 10/1/17. Then please notice how many DRI Quit-Claim Deeds are in there.

My Title Attorney told me that once I found my Quit-Claim Deed there, it's legal proof that I am free and clear of the Mystic Dunes Timeshare.

Thank you everyone for this thread - I am now free of Diamond Maintenance Fees!

It it really possible.


----------



## nomoretslt

Oh Joy!!  Oh Joy!!

Finally received my paperwork for my deedback to Diamond Resorts!

My timeline so far:

July 27, 2017:  Stumbled across this thread while doing a google search on how to get rid of a Diamond Resorts timeshare

July 31, 2017, 2:00 p.m.:  Following the instructions from somewhere in this thread, I emailed DRI (lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com) with the subject line of 'Inventory Takeback Request"

July 31, 2017:  Received an e-mail from DRI indicating they do not have a voluntary surrender program, but relinquishment requests are reviewed on a case-by-case basis, and after reviewing my account, they have approved my request.  I do not have a mortgage or any outstanding fees or dues.  Was told I would have to pay $250 for transfer fees (fine by me).

August 11, 2017:  started getting anxious, as I had not received any paperwork (the original e-mail did say it could take up to 60 days to receive documents), so e-mailed loss mitigation again to ask for more info.  They responded a few hours later saying it could take up to 60 BUSINESS days.

October 11, 2017:  Received the documents via FedEx.  4 sheets of paper total.  One letter of explanation; a two-page document (special warranty deed) to be filled out and notarized; a one page letter of instruction.  Also, a pre-paid FedEx envelope.

I cannot express how relieved I am to be almost  done with this.  thank you to ALL that have posted such helpful information here.  I'll post again when I can no longer log into my DRI account.


----------



## tstora

Congratulations! I told you it'd come eventually   It's definitely nerve wracking to wait months when others seemingly wait only a few days to get their paperwork, but I guess the title company handling Florida timeshares is inundated with requests. Make sure to request a refund if you happened to prepay the 2018 maintenance fees.


----------



## TUGBrian

and just think..all these recent folks could have paid an upfront fee "exit" company thousands of dollars to do what they did themselves for free just by finding TUG and this thread!

not only are you out of your DRI ownership, but you didnt fall victim to another common scam in doing so.


----------



## Mystic Dunes Owner

nomoretslt:

As far as I know, with limited legal real estate knowledge...

A signed "special warranty deed" is legal proof that you own it

A signed "quit-claim deed", is legal proof that you don't own it anymore.

Can someone please correct me if I'm wrong, thanks.


----------



## Mystic Dunes Owner

nomoretslt says:

Re: I'll post again when I can no longer log into my DRI account.

Mystic Dunes Owner update:

Today I logged into DRI, and I got this (attached).

More proof that it IS possible?


----------



## mjhines

Yup, that it is.  We "completed" our relinquishment last month (it was a points-only....no deed hassel, thank heavens).  In addition to that lovely sight online (looks just like yours!), we received an email confirming the process was completed. Pretty unceremonious, considering all the hoopla that went into getting us signed up to begin with.


----------



## nomoretslt

Mystic Dunes Owner said:


> nomoretslt:
> 
> As far as I know, with limited legal real estate knowledge...
> 
> A signed "special warranty deed" is legal proof that you own it
> 
> A signed "quit-claim deed", is legal proof that you don't own it anymore.
> 
> Can someone please correct me if I'm wrong, thanks.



Mystic Dunes Owner-no-more....I just read thru the document, and it is releasing us as owners of the property....not quite the same as a "quit claim", but should have the same outcome....I'm not worried.  

Congrats on being locked out of your on-line account.  
You too mjhines!  

Hope to be joining you soon.


----------



## MellyMel

Mystic Dunes Owner said:


> nomoretslt:
> 
> As far as I know, with limited legal real estate knowledge...
> 
> A signed "special warranty deed" is legal proof that you own it
> 
> A signed "quit-claim deed", is legal proof that you don't own it anymore.
> 
> Can someone please correct me if I'm wrong, thanks.





nomoretslt said:


> Oh Joy!!  Oh Joy!!
> 
> Finally received my paperwork for my deedback to Diamond Resorts!
> 
> My timeline so far:
> 
> July 27, 2017:  Stumbled across this thread while doing a google search on how to get rid of a Diamond Resorts timeshare
> 
> July 31, 2017, 2:00 p.m.:  Following the instructions from somewhere in this thread, I emailed DRI (lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com) with the subject line of 'Inventory Takeback Request"
> 
> July 31, 2017:  Received an e-mail from DRI indicating they do not have a voluntary surrender program, but relinquishment requests are reviewed on a case-by-case basis, and after reviewing my account, they have approved my request.  I do not have a mortgage or any outstanding fees or dues.  Was told I would have to pay $250 for transfer fees (fine by me).
> 
> August 11, 2017:  started getting anxious, as I had not received any paperwork (the original e-mail did say it could take up to 60 days to receive documents), so e-mailed loss mitigation again to ask for more info.  They responded a few hours later saying it could take up to 60 BUSINESS days.
> 
> October 11, 2017:  Received the documents via FedEx.  4 sheets of paper total.  One letter of explanation; a two-page document (special warranty deed) to be filled out and notarized; a one page letter of instruction.  Also, a pre-paid FedEx envelope.
> 
> I cannot express how relieved I am to be almost  done with this.  thank you to ALL that have posted such helpful information here.  I'll post again when I can no longer log into my DRI account.




So I just stumbled across this post a few days ago, and emailed DRI that same night.  Today I received that same email that they have approved my request and are forwarding the info to the title company.  Now the long, long wait begins.  Hoping to complete all this before my maintenance fees become due.  I can see the light.  Just barely, but at least I see it.


----------



## nomoretslt

MellyMel said:


> So I just stumbled across this post a few days ago, and emailed DRI that same night.  Today I received that same email that they have approved my request and are forwarding the info to the title company.  Now the long, long wait begins.  Hoping to complete all this before my maintenance fees become due.  I can see the light.  Just barely, but at least I see it.



It will seem like forever waiting for those documents, although others got them via e-mail rather quickly.  It all depends on your resort and whether you have a deeded week or just points (from what I can gather from the info here).  Mine took 2 1/2 months or 54 business days.  Personally I would not worry about paying next year's fees.  You should be getting your documents right before the new year.  It will be more work for you to get your dues back.

I was a little late betting my docs into fed ex, as we couldn't get it notarized right away and then we were away.  But they on their way....now will be checking my checking account to see when the check is cashed...just another step closer.


----------



## WMOLLOY

We are in the process of the deed back program (15K DRI points). Some of our 2017 points were used to schedule two weeks with Interval International in 2018. The maintenance fees etc were already paid on these points...will these weeks be lost when our account is closed w/DRI?? Thank You Bill


----------



## nomoretslt

Check was cashed yesterday.  One more step to go (I can still log in to my account and "see" things).
Updated timeline:


July 27, 2017: Stumbled across this thread while doing a google search on how to get rid of a Diamond Resorts timeshare

July 31, 2017, 2:00 p.m.: Following the instructions from somewhere in this thread, I emailed DRI (lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com) with the subject line of 'Inventory Takeback Request"

July 31, 2017: Received an e-mail from DRI indicating they do not have a voluntary surrender program, but relinquishment requests are reviewed on a case-by-case basis, and after reviewing my account, they have approved my request. I do not have a mortgage or any outstanding fees or dues. Was told I would have to pay $250 for transfer fees (fine by me).

August 11, 2017: started getting anxious, as I had not received any paperwork (the original e-mail did say it could take up to 60 days to receive documents), so e-mailed loss mitigation again to ask for more info. They responded a few hours later saying it could take up to 60 BUSINESS days.

October 11, 2017: Received the documents via FedEx. 4 sheets of paper total. One letter of explanation; a two-page document (special warranty deed) to be filled out and notarized; a one page letter of instruction. Also, a pre-paid FedEx envelope.

October 27 & October 30th 2017:  Sent back notarized documents/DRI received documents

November 3, 2017:  Check was cashed

Hoping by mid-November that my account will be closed and will then check Orange County comptoller's website to see when deed is transferred.


----------



## nomoretslt

WMOLLOY said:


> We are in the process of the deed back program (15K DRI points). Some of our 2017 points were used to schedule two weeks with Interval International in 2018. The maintenance fees etc were already paid on these points...will these weeks be lost when our account is closed w/DRI?? Thank You Bill



If you check back on this threads, I believe a few people did the same thing...if you paid your dues for 2017 it should be okay.  I've never done the II thing, but once they are deposited there, they are more or less off of you DRI account, correct?


----------



## Kellyb

MellyMel said:


> So I just stumbled across this post a few days ago, and emailed DRI that same night.  Today I received that same email that they have approved my request and are forwarding the info to the title company.  Now the long, long wait begins.  Hoping to complete all this before my maintenance fees become due.  I can see the light.  Just barely, but at least I see it.


Do you own points ?  I want to turn mine in as well and it truly has become a financial hardship and am hopeful that they will at least take it back.


----------



## Boa67

I am so thankful I found this thread. Our experience has been amazing. We sent our first e-mail on July 17, 2017. Our reasoning for wanting out was simply "I want to make this voluntary surrender because I am no longer able to travel much due to health problems.  I hope you will be able to help me complete this transfer."

Two days later we received an e-mail back from Loss Mitigation saying they approved the request. On July 24, we received the paperwork, a "Mutual Release and Termination of Purchase and Security Agreement" for each contract we had (one contract for 2,000 points and another for 3,000 points). We signed them and got them notarized, mailing them back in the envelopes they provided two days later. We sent two $250 checks with them.

We had heard nothing, so we called them (Loss Mitigation Department at 800-279-7764) on November 1. They informed us that the account was closed on August 11. So, the whole thing took less than one month and cost $500. We had seriously considered hiring a lawyer to try to get us out of DRI. We are very happy and grateful to everyone who shared their experiences on this board!


----------



## CC Rider

I stumbled on TUG back in late August.  On August 30, I emailed loss mitigation requesting deedback consideration.  I received a reply on September 1 that 4th quarter fees must be paid first before any consideration was given.  

The same day, we sent a check and, on September 5, I called the  877# and they confirmed payment was received and no further action was needed at this time.  On October 4, I became concerned no further communication was received so I called the 877# again.   The rep informed me I should have replied to the original email stating my fees were paid and up to date.  I advised I was told on 9/4 no further action was need from me.  The rep advised me to reply to the original email, which I did a few minutes later.

About an hour later, I received an email stating my buyback has been accepted and the fee is $250.  Documents were on the way to expedite the buyback.  We received the documents on 10/17 and priority mailed them, with a check, on 10/18.  On 10/30, our check was cashed and, today, our "membership" has been terminated!

Thanks so much for the valuable service you provide.


----------



## kbear

I am so thankful to find this thread!  I emailed DRI using the terminology given in this thread, and giving the simple reasoning that health problems do not allow us to travel as we once did.  Within two days I had an email stating that they will accept our voluntary surrender. Within two weeks we received a simple form which we signed and had notorized and sent back. We haven’t heard back, but I consider it done. I feel like a weight is lifted off my shoulders! I used the points each year, but I would much prefer to vacation other ways with that money, and felt stuck.  Thank you TUG!


----------



## JRapley

Hello to all,

Came across this website while looking for options of being released from our DRI Hawaii Points collection.

I just sent in a request using a template that was posted on this website today, November 11/17. Just received an email from DR saying they will be in contact with us in 1-2 business days. Hopefully this will work still. We are deeding back 4500 points which I don't think is a lot but it will free up our options for future vacations.

Hoping for some good luck and thanks to the many posters with comments and suggestions.

Thank you TUG.


----------



## JRapley

A question for all out there.

With 2018 MF's fast approaching, Should I pay them up front or wait to hear from DR about whether or not they will accept my deedback? I was just on DR's website looking for how much I owe for 2018 MF's and it has yet to be determined. Either way I will probably have to pay it whether we are accepted or not but would like to go into this with no issues.

Thanks.


----------



## nomoretslt

JRapley said:


> A question for all out there.
> 
> With 2018 MF's fast approaching, Should I pay them up front or wait to hear from DR about whether or not they will accept my deedback? I was just on DR's website looking for how much I owe for 2018 MF's and it has yet to be determined. Either way I will probably have to pay it whether we are accepted or not but would like to go into this with no issues.
> 
> Thanks.



Good question.  Dues are usually due in January, correct?  Not sure if it is different for points vs. deed.  I would say wait and see right now.  It will be easier to pay a pro-rated if it takes a few months for a deed back....will be harder to get back those dues if you pre-pay.  Since it is a holiday today, you will probably hear back by Monday or Tuesday.

Good luck!


----------



## elsmore

TUGBrian said:


> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> *In order to qualify, the HOA (MFs) must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan. *
> 
> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com and or leadcollector@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed
> 
> within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.
> 
> Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.
> 
> _*Edited to add phone number:   You can call 877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.*_


This information is still accurate.  I just got notified that my TS has been accepted and I'm so happy to not have this hanging over my head any longer.


----------



## nomoretslt

elsmore said:


> This information is still accurate.  I just got notified that my TS has been accepted and I'm so happy to not have this hanging over my head any longer.





Excellent!!  So you are just starting the process?  If you have a deeded week, check out my timeline....it can take a while to receive you documents from the title company.  If you have points, it may be quicker.

Congrats!


----------



## MellyMel

nomoretslt said:


> It will seem like forever waiting for those documents, although others got them via e-mail rather quickly.  It all depends on your resort and whether you have a deeded week or just points (from what I can gather from the info here).  Mine took 2 1/2 months or 54 business days.  Personally I would not worry about paying next year's fees.  You should be getting your documents right before the new year.  It will be more work for you to get your dues back.
> 
> I was a little late betting my docs into fed ex, as we couldn't get it notarized right away and then we were away.  But they on their way....now will be checking my checking account to see when the check is cashed...just another step closer.




It's good to know that it actually does get processed.  Your timeline is very helpful.  Now all I have to do is be patient.  =)


----------



## MellyMel

Kellyb said:


> Do you own points ?  I want to turn mine in as well and it truly has become a financial hardship and am hopeful that they will at least take it back.




I own a deeded property, but from the looks of things, owners of points are having success as well.  Good Luck!


----------



## JRapley

JRapley said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> Came across this website while looking for options of being released from our DRI Hawaii Points collection.
> 
> I just sent in a request using a template that was posted on this website today, November 11/17. Just received an email from DR saying they will be in contact with us in 1-2 business days. Hopefully this will work still. We are deeding back 4500 points which I don't think is a lot but it will free up our options for future vacations.
> 
> Hoping for some good luck and thanks to the many posters with comments and suggestions.
> 
> Thank you TUG.



Here is an update.

Received an email from Diamond saying that they will take back my points ownership and that they will sending out a mutual release and termination agreement in the mail in 15 to 20 business days. Being in Canada I am hoping to see them between 20 and 25 business days. I sent my email On Nov 11 (Saturday and Stat Holiday in Canada) and received an email on Monday Nov 13/17 at 13:00hrs. Quite quick I thought.

I remember seeing a post in here from some fellow Canadians who have gone throw this process and will be looking back for more info. If you are from Canada and have any insight or info that I may need to know going further, please let me know. Going forward I will up date my progress to help others who are going forward with this.

Cheers!


----------



## JRapley

nomoretslt said:


> Good question.  Dues are usually due in January, correct?  Not sure if it is different for points vs. deed.  I would say wait and see right now.  It will be easier to pay a pro-rated if it takes a few months for a deed back....will be harder to get back those dues if you pre-pay.  Since it is a holiday today, you will probably hear back by Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Good luck!


I received an email saying my contract/points will be taken back. No mention of 2018 MF's. Looking on my account with DR, I see that last year our invoices for 2017 MF's were not posted till Dec 1, 2016. So I have a few weeks to see what they would be and does not have to be paid till Jan 1, 2018. After that I know they do charge interest...uggh!


----------



## Freedom17

i have sent request to DRI Loss Mitigation on Nov 20 and got ticket number within a hour.  But no one contact me by phone or email since. 4 days already. I called 877-497-7521 and 800-279-7764 today. No one answer the phone. No greeting, just ask for name of person to contact. If i press 0, it just hangup. 
Is this normal???  Did DRI changed the phone #???


----------



## MellyMel

Freedom17 said:


> i have sent request to DRI Loss Mitigation on Nov 20 and got ticket number within a hour.  But no one contact me by phone or email since. 4 days already. I called 877-497-7521 and 800-279-7764 today. No one answer the phone. No greeting, just ask for name of person to contact. If i press 0, it just hangup.
> Is this normal???  Did DRI changed the phone #???



I would wait just a bit. Given that this is a major holiday week, I wouldn’t be surprised if most of the employees took a few days, or even the whole week off. My guess is that processing requests will resume Monday.


----------



## MellyMel

JRapley said:


> I received an email saying my contract/points will be taken back. No mention of 2018 MF's. Looking on my account with DR, I see that last year our invoices for 2017 MF's were not posted till Dec 1, 2016. So I have a few weeks to see what they would be and does not have to be paid till Jan 1, 2018. After that I know they do charge interest...uggh!


I’m going to wait as well. Like everyone on the thread has been saying, I think the chance of getting any MF back after paying it is slim to none, so I’d rather risk being late than paying it. Fingers crossed that they will process it fast enough. I’m still waiting but it’s only been about 3 weeks.


----------



## kbear

kbear said:


> I am so thankful to find this thread!  I emailed DRI using the terminology given in this thread, and giving the simple reasoning that health problems do not allow us to travel as we once did.  Within two days I had an email stating that they will accept our voluntary surrender. Within two weeks we received a simple form which we signed and had notorized and sent back. We haven’t heard back, but I consider it done. I feel like a weight is lifted off my shoulders! I used the points each year, but I would much prefer to vacation other ways with that money, and felt stuck.  Thank you TUG!


I can no longer log into Diamond. I’ve never been so happy to be rejected!!,


----------



## Freedom17

MellyMel said:


> I would wait just a bit. Given that this is a major holiday week, I wouldn’t be surprised if most of the employees took a few days, or even the whole week off. My guess is that processing requests will resume Monday.


You are right. they were on holiday last week.  Called again today.  Able to talk to the staff.  480+ emails ahead of me (my email was sent on Nov 20).  They assigned a contact for me.  She has 80+ emails ahead of me.  Ned to wait for a week or more.


----------



## nomoretslt

Tears of joy and happy dancing!!!  I am locked out of my on-line account finally!!  Was still able to get in yesterday and was going to call today.  Checked just now before picking up the phone!!!!
Updated timeline:


July 27, 2017: Stumbled across this thread while doing a google search on how to get rid of a Diamond Resorts timeshare

July 31, 2017, 2:00 p.m.: Following the instructions from somewhere in this thread, I emailed DRI (lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com) with the subject line of 'Inventory Takeback Request"

July 31, 2017: Received an e-mail from DRI indicating they do not have a voluntary surrender program, but relinquishment requests are reviewed on a case-by-case basis, and after reviewing my account, they have approved my request. I do not have a mortgage or any outstanding fees or dues. Was told I would have to pay $250 for transfer fees (fine by me).

August 11, 2017: started getting anxious, as I had not received any paperwork (the original e-mail did say it could take up to 60 days to receive documents), so e-mailed loss mitigation again to ask for more info. They responded a few hours later saying it could take up to 60 BUSINESS days.

October 11, 2017: Received the documents via FedEx. 4 sheets of paper total. One letter of explanation; a two-page document (special warranty deed) to be filled out and notarized; a one page letter of instruction. Also, a pre-paid FedEx envelope.

October 27 & October 30th 2017: Sent back notarized documents/DRI received documents

November 3, 2017: Check was cashed

November 29, 2017:  Locked out of on-line account

So....a good four months for a deeded week to be taken back.

Thank goodness for this thread.  Did not want to go thru the hassle of giving away on my own.  

Keep the faith!!!  It can be done in most cases.

Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and a Happy New Year.....thanks Brian and TUG!


----------



## TUGBrian

glad you found us in time and were so successful!

hope you leave a review of TUG on google to help others find us like you did!


----------



## diamand_time

I requested a sell back via Customer service and got this response.  I've gotten a ticket number via the Loss Mitigation email, so I will update as soon as I hear back from them on that.

=============
_Thank you for your email and we are sorry to note your wishes to end your agreement with us. 





As Diamond Resorts International® does not participate in resale or buyback schemes, ARDA-ROC (American Resort Development Association – Resort Owners’ Coalition) can offer you further advice as to selling your ownership. 




We would suggest you visit them at www.ardaroc.org and click on Timeshare Resale’s where you can access information about how and where to resell your timeshare, some best practices and view a list of frequently asked questions. You may also want to view a list of licensed real estate brokers who specialize in handling timeshare products. There are three basic types of timeshare resale companies to consider:  (1) Resale Advertisers - These are companies that only help you market or advertise your timeshare. Typically they don't help you close a sale or rental. (2) Licensed Resellers - They employ licensed real estate agents that can assist in all aspects of selling and renting. (3) Other independent companies who may offer to buy your timeshare interest, take it away for a fee or help you donate it to charity or other potentially worthy cause.  We would strongly advise that you are cautious when dealing with companies in this category because of potential fraud activities that take place. Verify the company is an ARDA member and check past customer reviews before agreeing to proceed or indeed pay any money up front.  For more information visit their website as detailed above and click on ‘Selecting a Resale Company’.  



We hope this helps, if you do require any further assistance please do let us know. 




Thanks 




Ben 






Reason For Contact
Reason: General Inquiry
Date of Request: 27-Nov-2017
Comment: What do I need to do if I sell my timeshare? What forms need to be filled to complete the transaction? Thank you._


----------



## nomoretslt

TUGBrian said:


> glad you found us in time and were so successful!
> 
> hope you leave a review of TUG on google to help others find us like you did!



I just went to do that, but can't because I don't have a google account.  I'll try to remedy that soon.


----------



## TUGBrian

diamand_time said:


> I requested a sell back via Customer service and got this response.  I've gotten a ticket number via the Loss Mitigation email, so I will update as soon as I hear back from them on that.
> 
> =============
> _Thank you for your email and we are sorry to note your wishes to end your agreement with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Diamond Resorts International® does not participate in resale or buyback schemes, ARDA-ROC (American Resort Development Association – Resort Owners’ Coalition) can offer you further advice as to selling your ownership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We would suggest you visit them at www.ardaroc.org and click on Timeshare Resale’s where you can access information about how and where to resell your timeshare, some best practices and view a list of frequently asked questions. You may also want to view a list of licensed real estate brokers who specialize in handling timeshare products. There are three basic types of timeshare resale companies to consider:  (1) Resale Advertisers - These are companies that only help you market or advertise your timeshare. Typically they don't help you close a sale or rental. (2) Licensed Resellers - They employ licensed real estate agents that can assist in all aspects of selling and renting. (3) Other independent companies who may offer to buy your timeshare interest, take it away for a fee or help you donate it to charity or other potentially worthy cause.  We would strongly advise that you are cautious when dealing with companies in this category because of potential fraud activities that take place. Verify the company is an ARDA member and check past customer reviews before agreeing to proceed or indeed pay any money up front.  For more information visit their website as detailed above and click on ‘Selecting a Resale Company’.
> 
> 
> 
> We hope this helps, if you do require any further assistance please do let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason For Contact
> Reason: General Inquiry
> Date of Request: 27-Nov-2017
> Comment: What do I need to do if I sell my timeshare? What forms need to be filled to complete the transaction? Thank you._




geez DRI couldnt provide worse advice to selling their product if they tried....so sad.


----------



## CoryB

I used the template from this board to request a takeback of my points on 11/22.  I received an automated email with a ticket number and a statement that DRI will contact me in 1-2 business days.  I suspect that the Thanksgiving holiday may have them backlogged, but the posting of 2018 maintenance fees makes me nervous.  I’ll update my story as it happens.

Thanks to those who are sharing their experiences.  And, congratulations to those with success stories!


----------



## JustMelissa

Success!! My deedback is complete and I am no longer a timeshare owner, thanks entirely to TUG. After joining in Jan 2017 and attempting to sell my unit for $1 without success, I found this thread in April. It's taken a while, and there were many hoops to jump through, but in the end, it was completely worth the headache. Here's my timeline (all 2017 dates) for others who are thinking of taking this approach. For background, I own(ed) the week outright and am up to date with my annual dues. I also moved out of the US in January of this year, which may have helped my case since it would be harder for DRI to collect from if I were to default. 

Apr 11: I emailed lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com, explaining that I was no longer able to keep the unit due to financial hardship and change in personal circumstances. I had already paid my 2017 dues but hadn’t done anything with my 2017 week. I told DRI that I wanted to give that week back to them as part of my deed back.

Apr 14: DRI wrote back letting me know that they don't have a voluntary surrender program, however they review requests on a case-by-case basis and they were accepting my request and I would hear from their title company within 60 days.

May 29: Their title company contacted me to begin the title transfer process.

Then we discovered there were multiple issues with the deed transfers from the past (I had received the unit from a family member and it had changed hands a couple of times before it came to me). This took months to fix. 

Sep 20/Oct 10: The documents came to me for signature/notarization and were returned to the title company along with my $250 fee. I had to travel to the US to get the docs notarized so there was a delay at my end until my next scheduled business trip to the states.

Nov 29: The deed was filed with the local county registrar and I am no longer an owner.

The title company I was working with says I may get some documentation from DRI, but even if I don’t I am no longer the legal owner and don’t have to pay my 2018 dues. I still have three earlier weeks deposited in RCI so I’ll get to take a few more trips even though I’m out of the timeshare ownership business.

Through the year, I was receiving regular calls from a rep from a timeshare resale company with a hard sell promise that he could fix my problem. I kept putting him off without saying no in case this plan fell through. When it all worked out and I told him I simply gave my unit back to DRI at no cost except the paper work fee he was speechless for a minute, then said I was “lucky.” I explained that nope, I was a motivated consumer who found the smart and helpful people at TUG - luck had nothing to do with it.

Thank you, all!


----------



## CoryB

CoryB said:


> I used the template from this board to request a takeback of my points on 11/22.  I received an automated email with a ticket number and a statement that DRI will contact me in 1-2 business days.  I suspect that the Thanksgiving holiday may have them backlogged, but the posting of 2018 maintenance fees makes me nervous.  I’ll update my story as it happens.
> 
> Thanks to those who are sharing their experiences.  And, congratulations to those with success stories!


----------



## Freedom17

Called again. Basically, DRI said they will response when they get to it. The 1-2 days reply is just a standard reply. They receive 80+ emails a day. It will take a while to get to my email. They will response after they have reviewed my case. If they accept the request, it will take another ~180 days to complete the paper work and processing if all go smoothly.


----------



## jch928

Just sent my request to the loss mitigation email address. I hope to get a quick response. I'll post updates as I get them. 

I've tried searching this thread but it's so many pages... Please forgive me if this was asked and answered already. Since I submitted my relinquishment request today (12/11/17) and 2018 maintenance fees are not technically due yet, do you think they will force me to pay for 2018's fees? My reason to relinquish is financial hardship (no exaggeration) so I hope the answer is no.


----------



## Freedom17

I sent my deedback request to DRI on Nov 20.  No answer yet.  As discussed with the staff, it will take months to complete the deedback process even though they approve my request.  I have just made the 2018 mtce fee payment this morning to prevent any delay or rejection since one of the condition for deedback is everything paid up.


----------



## tstora

jch928 said:


> Just sent my request to the loss mitigation email address. I hope to get a quick response. I'll post updates as I get them.
> 
> I've tried searching this thread but it's so many pages... Please forgive me if this was asked and answered already. Since I submitted my relinquishment request today (12/11/17) and 2018 maintenance fees are not technically due yet, do you think they will force me to pay for 2018's fees? My reason to relinquish is financial hardship (no exaggeration) so I hope the answer is no.





Freedom17 said:


> I sent my deedback request to DRI on Nov 20.  No answer yet.  As discussed with the staff, it will take months to complete the deedback process even though they approve my request.  I have just made the 2018 mtce fee payment this morning to prevent any delay or rejection since one of the condition for deedback is everything paid up.



If they accept the request and the deedback process has started, that probably means you're current enough with your payments. When asked, Diamond has told people they didn't have to pay the maintenance fees for the following year.

I didn't really know that when I started the process in September of 2016, so I prepaid the 2017 fees just in case. Thanks to others in this thread, I found out you can call them after the deedback process has completed and request a refund. It took almost two months and 3 or 4 calls, but I did eventually get the refund. Just be persistent.

Anyway, congrats to everyone who's started the process! This was the first year in a long time that I didn't get one of those dreaded maintenance fee letters in the mail, and I couldn't have asked for a better Christmas present!

And a reminder that, if you're financially able, consider supporting TUG after your deedback has completed. I'm not exaggerating when I say this place changed my life, and I'll always be grateful I stumbled on this thread.


----------



## Freedom17

Just got an email.  Deedback approved.   Thanks to this website and all people feeding me information and tips.  Now, I hope that the process will go smoothly.


----------



## TUGBrian

glad you found the site and it gave you the information you needed to help with your Timeshare.


----------



## jch928

Just want to post an update. I emailed Loss Mitigation for the first time in December 11th. I got the automated reply with a ticket number. I didn't get any responses or emails after that. So about 2 weeks later, give or take a day or two, I called them. The agent told me it was approved and that an email was sent in this regard on December 14th. I never received the email and it wasn't in spam/junk. While on the phone she forwarded it to me. Apparently, they approved it quickly. Yea! 

I expected to wait up to 60 business days for the paperwork to arrive. I use a PO box but don't check it very often. Well, I checked it last week and discovered the paperwork had already arrived! I am thrilled!! I didn't realize there would be a date by which the papers must be returned, Jan 13th in my case, so I'm sure glad I went to check the mail. I was actually surprised that the papers came by regular postal service; I expected delivery by UPS or FedEx. At any rate, I'm super happy and excited this has worked out. 

Thanks to all in this thread for sharing all the info and how-to info. It made a huge difference for my family.


----------



## tatvan

With the information given in the TUG forum, we gave back our deed December,2016. We had weeks. Can't thank TUG community enough for the information shared ...specific information shared. We paid $250 plus whatever to have documents notarized. It took a few weeks starts to finish. I also asked them to send me conformation of the deed back which we got within a few weeks. 
I am going to try to attach a screen shot of an email they sent which will include their email address and mailing address. 



 
We are now trying to give back our week with Westgate. We are praying its will be just as easy. Anybody in the TUG community with tips for Westgate deed back? Has anybody recently been able to give back their weeks to Westgate? We have one paid week left with Westgate so we want to use that week then give back the deed..if possible.


----------



## tatvan

TUGBrian said:


> Edit/Update:
> 
> As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.
> 
> Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> *In order to qualify, the HOA (MFs) must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan. *
> 
> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com and or leadcollector@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed
> 
> within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.
> 
> Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.
> 
> _*Edited to add phone number:   You can call 877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.*_


We gave our deed back. I just now posted the deed back information..... I sent a screenshot with cost, email and mailing address. Have no idea where it is in this thread...obviously, I'm not good with technology ....if you don't see the detailed information and want it, just let me know!


----------



## TUGBrian

its right above the post you just made =)

also yes there is a deedback program for some westgate ownerships, but a much higher fee is involved if im not mistaken.

someone even posted the deedback form on another thread in the BSR forum iIRC.


----------



## Mike966

My wife and I purchased through Sunterra back in 2001 on our honeymoon.  We bought 5000 points and soon found out that it would not be enough to use our timeshare each year, so a few years later purchased another 5000 points.  In both cases we financed through Sunterra then rolled it over into a home equity credit line, then our mortgage.  Then Sunterra was bought up by Diamond.  We then decided in 2016 that the cost of the maintenance fees were becoming high and there were some years we were unable to use all our points even after rolling them over and began looking on how to get out.  Also, some resorts were cheaper to rent as an outsider than use the points through Diamond (I guess these were the affiliate resorts).  After finding this blog in late 2016, and already paying our 2017 fees, we decided to take one last vacation through Diamond making sure to use all of our points.  We then initiated the process as described in this blog.  We got the return email stating that they usually do not do buybacks, but in our case they approved it and were sending us paperwork in 7-10 days and had to return them in a specified amount of time.    The email stated that it would cost $250 per account to start the process.  To our knowledge, we only had the one account.  7-10 days later, we received 2 mailings from Diamond....it was two sets of paperwork.  One for each 5000 point purchase, which the paperwork said were two different accounts.  We would need to have both sets filled out and notarized, as well as write out two separate $250 checks...so $500 total.  We did just that and sent them both in the same priority envelope back to Diamond.  Diamond received them in about 6 days (September 30).  On October 5, both checks were cashed.  Continued logging onto the our account on the Diamond website until about 14 days later it showed no account existed.  We did not receive an invoice for 2018 dues, so we are officially out.  Made copies of all my paperwork and will file them away with my taxes, holding onto them for 7 years....just in case.  Anyway, I thank you all for the advice and wish everyone the same luck we had.


----------



## JoelCool

So glad I came across this thread about a year ago.  Finally pulled the trigger and followed the advice here.  Took a couple of months but I'm now Time Share Free.  

Big thanks to all the contributors here!


----------



## TUGBrian

thrilled that so many are still finding this thread and getting out of their DRI ownerships for nearly 3 years now!


----------



## gypsygirl1

jch928 said:


> Just want to post an update. I emailed Loss Mitigation for the first time in December 11th. I got the automated reply with a ticket number. I didn't get any responses or emails after that. So about 2 weeks later, give or take a day or two, I called them. The agent told me it was approved and that an email was sent in this regard on December 14th. I never received the email and it wasn't in spam/junk. While on the phone she forwarded it to me. Apparently, they approved it quickly. Yea!
> 
> I expected to wait up to 60 business days for the paperwork to arrive. I use a PO box but don't check it very often. Well, I checked it last week and discovered the paperwork had already arrived! I am thrilled!! I didn't realize there would be a date by which the papers must be returned, Jan 13th in my case, so I'm sure glad I went to check the mail. I was actually surprised that the papers came by regular postal service; I expected delivery by UPS or FedEx. At any rate, I'm super happy and excited this has worked out.
> 
> Thanks to all in this thread for sharing all the info and how-to info. It made a huge difference for my family.


Dis you notice a clause that says you can't write or say anything disparaging about Diamond Resorts ?  I am curious as to why DRI is becoming so friendly about deed backing the timeshares.  Can't help but wonder why.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

gypsygirl1 said:


> Dis you notice a clause that says you can't write or say anything disparaging about Diamond Resorts ?  I am curious as to why DRI is becoming so friendly about deed backing the timeshares.  Can't help but wonder why.


Because it's tremendously profitable.  Instead of having to build new resorts to generate points to sell, they take them back in for free.  In Hawaii, for example, they will take back a deeded week for free, then turn around and sell the points associated with that deed for about $80,000.

The big question is why all developers don't do this.


----------



## Hubble

We have a deeded week in Beach Quarters, VA Beach, originally purchased from DRI's predecessor, Gold Key.  Our 2018 Maintenance Fee is paid, and the week was deposited in Interval and an exchange for next September made.  If we give back our week (all paid for) via Transitions, will they take this year's vacation away from us?


----------



## tschwa2

Hubble said:


> We have a deeded week in Beach Quarters, VA Beach, originally purchased from DRI's predecessor, Gold Key.  Our 2018 Maintenance Fee is paid, and the week was deposited in Interval and an exchange for next September made.  If we give back our week (all paid for) via Transitions, will they take this year's vacation away from us?


You have to ask them that.  What is more likely is that they will not accept the deed back in 2018 since the usage is not available and to reapply in 2019 or they could say that is fine.  I don't think they can pull the week out of Interval once it is deposited.


----------



## jch928

gypsygirl1 said:


> Dis you notice a clause that says you can't write or say anything disparaging about Diamond Resorts ?  I am curious as to why DRI is becoming so friendly about deed backing the timeshares.  Can't help but wonder why.



No, I didn't see any clauses like that. It was very straight-forward. I agree this program is great for the soon-to-be former owners as well as the resort. A real win-win for once!


----------



## emsuncat

TUGBrian said:


> Edit/Update:
> 
> As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.
> 
> Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> *In order to qualify, the HOA (MFs) must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan. *
> 
> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com and or leadcollector@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed
> 
> within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.
> 
> Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.
> 
> _*Edited to add phone number:   You can call 877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.*_


DRI has posted this on their member website as the "Transition" program. We have participated, received the transfer documentation and resubmitted with a check for $250. DRI has received the paperwork and we are waiting for the completed paperwork. The process has worked so far.....


----------



## jch928

Update:
DRI received my notarized paperwork on Jan. 22nd, 2018. I'm waiting for the deedback to be complete. I remembered that some have tried to determine this by attempting to log in to their DRI account. I just did that and received this message: We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied. YEA!!! So.... now I would like to find the actual record with the county for the deedback. Can someone here tell me how? I know I saw it in this very long thread somewhere but the 'search' function doesn't appear to be able to search just this one thread. :-(  I owned at Parkway Intl, so this would be for Orange County Florida. Thanks! I'm SO relieved this is almost done!

Edited:
I think I found it. I don't see mine recorded yet so hopefully this is the right place to look and it will show up soon. Here is the link if anyone needs it. This is the orange county comptroller's record search page. 
http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


----------



## TUGBrian




----------



## jch928

TUGBrian said:


> View attachment 5795


Well there it is! Awesome, thanks Brian.


----------



## TUGBrian

you are most welcome!


----------



## MellyMel

jch928 said:


> Update:
> DRI received my notarized paperwork on Jan. 22nd, 2018. I'm waiting for the deedback to be complete. I remembered that some have tried to determine this by attempting to log in to their DRI account. I just did that and received this message: We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied. YEA!!! So.... now I would like to find the actual record with the county for the deedback. Can someone here tell me how? I know I saw it in this very long thread somewhere but the 'search' function doesn't appear to be able to search just this one thread. :-(  I owned at Parkway Intl, so this would be for Orange County Florida. Thanks! I'm SO relieved this is almost done!
> 
> Edited:
> I think I found it. I don't see mine recorded yet so hopefully this is the right place to look and it will show up soon. Here is the link if anyone needs it. This is the orange county comptroller's record search page.
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp




jch928...I'm in exactly the same boat as you.  Just saw that my $250 check was cashed, and I checked the DRI account and got the same message.  I don't know why, but I'm still hesitant to actually accept that this transaction is finally complete.  I would love to see the record with the county as well, but I can imagine, given how long this process took, that this will take just as long.  I didn't see mine recorded yet.  Thanks for posting the site. I'll be checking regularly.  

For others, I had been receiving calls regarding my 2018 maintenance fees, but told them that I was in the middle of the voluntary surrender, and both reps that called said that I did NOT have to pay the fees and that they would make note of it.  It seems this was actually true as well.  Yay!!!


----------



## MellyMel

nomoretslt said:


> Tears of joy and happy dancing!!!  I am locked out of my on-line account finally!!  Was still able to get in yesterday and was going to call today.  Checked just now before picking up the phone!!!!
> Updated timeline:
> 
> 
> July 27, 2017: Stumbled across this thread while doing a google search on how to get rid of a Diamond Resorts timeshare
> 
> July 31, 2017, 2:00 p.m.: Following the instructions from somewhere in this thread, I emailed DRI (lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com) with the subject line of 'Inventory Takeback Request"
> 
> July 31, 2017: Received an e-mail from DRI indicating they do not have a voluntary surrender program, but relinquishment requests are reviewed on a case-by-case basis, and after reviewing my account, they have approved my request. I do not have a mortgage or any outstanding fees or dues. Was told I would have to pay $250 for transfer fees (fine by me).
> 
> August 11, 2017: started getting anxious, as I had not received any paperwork (the original e-mail did say it could take up to 60 days to receive documents), so e-mailed loss mitigation again to ask for more info. They responded a few hours later saying it could take up to 60 BUSINESS days.
> 
> October 11, 2017: Received the documents via FedEx. 4 sheets of paper total. One letter of explanation; a two-page document (special warranty deed) to be filled out and notarized; a one page letter of instruction. Also, a pre-paid FedEx envelope.
> 
> October 27 & October 30th 2017: Sent back notarized documents/DRI received documents
> 
> November 3, 2017: Check was cashed
> 
> November 29, 2017:  Locked out of on-line account
> 
> So....a good four months for a deeded week to be taken back.
> 
> Thank goodness for this thread.  Did not want to go thru the hassle of giving away on my own.
> 
> Keep the faith!!!  It can be done in most cases.
> 
> Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and a Happy New Year.....thanks Brian and TUG!




Me too! Me too!  They just cashed my check this week and I tried to log in to Diamond Resorts and they don't have any record of any accounts for me!!! Were you able to verify the deed with the county? I'm still in a bit of disbelief.


----------



## nomoretslt

MellyMel said:


> Me too! Me too!  They just cashed my check this week and I tried to log in to Diamond Resorts and they don't have any record of any accounts for me!!! Were you able to verify the deed with the county? I'm still in a bit of disbelief.



Congrats.  It feels really great, right?  My deedback was recorded on the Orange County website in November.  I also just recently received from DRI a letter more or less saying that the deedback has been completed.  I'm just so relieved about this being over.  I do own a number of Disney Vacation Club contracts and they have increased in value over the years.  I really disliked the other timeshare I had, although I only had it for three years and it was given to me, so really no purchase cost involved except for transfer fees.  I'm really spoiled by my DVC.  It did serve its purpose, though.  But I'm glad to be moving on.


----------



## dward51

We have been considering deeding back our deeded week at Isle of Bali II for some time.  I finally started the process today.  We bought our deeded July 4th week 16 years ago and when our children were still at home used it constantly.  However as they have moved away to establish families of their own and our health has started to fail in retirement, we simply have not used it in several years (wife was recently declared permanently medically disabled).  Time to let it go free....

I followed both procedures described in this thread, and sent the email to loss mitigation and then via the transitions program link on our Diamond Resorts account control panel.  I promptly received confirmations from both the email and the transitions submission and have a ticket number assigned.  So hopefully it will be accepted as we have valid and verifiable hardships.  I will post follow up info here.

Thanks to all who have pushed this information out there and for this site!

Edit......
I still have a week on deposit from last year with Interval International.  I wonder how long that will stay on our account (it was July 4, 2017 so the week at Diamond is past/used).


----------



## antykay

emsuncat said:


> DRI has posted this on their member website as the "Transition" program. We have participated, received the transfer documentation and resubmitted with a check for $250. DRI has received the paperwork and we are waiting for the completed paperwork. The process has worked so far.....


Can you tell me how long this whole process has taken?  We have just been approved for buy back; however, after logging into my dri account is still says under review, also how can you tell what they send to you in the mail is legit; as I had previously received an email from them saying my application was rejected and when I called them about it, they said it must be a scam email as they showed it was still under review at that time, since then, I got a phone call saying it was approved and mail was on its way to me, does this sound correct?


----------



## chemteach

If anyone is deeding back a Polo Towers week, please pm me.  I would be happy to take it off your hands.


----------



## emsuncat

jch928 said:


> Update:
> DRI received my notarized paperwork on Jan. 22nd, 2018. I'm waiting for the deedback to be complete. I remembered that some have tried to determine this by attempting to log in to their DRI account. I just did that and received this message: We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied. YEA!!! So.... now I would like to find the actual record with the county for the deedback. Can someone here tell me how? I know I saw it in this very long thread somewhere but the 'search' function doesn't appear to be able to search just this one thread. :-(  I owned at Parkway Intl, so this would be for Orange County Florida. Thanks! I'm SO relieved this is almost done!
> 
> Edited:
> I think I found it. I don't see mine recorded yet so hopefully this is the right place to look and it will show up soon. Here is the link if anyone needs it. This is the orange county comptroller's record search page.
> http://or.occompt.com/recorder/eagleweb/docSearch.jsp


Update:  My check ($250) for the program has been cashed so the transaction work has completed. I tried to log onto my Diamond account and I no longer have a Diamond account. So I believe I no longer own my timeshare (YEA).  I am waiting for my copy of the completed paperwork. THANKS FOR KEEPING TUGGERS AWARE OF THESE IMPORTANT ISSUES!!!!


----------



## dward51

Took 4 days for me to get the email notifying me my transitions request was approved.  Now we are waiting on the paperwork to arrive.  No changes I can see on our DRI account web page so far.


----------



## jch928

We're free!! Just called Diamond Resorts Loss Mitigation to check on the status of our deedback. I was told the contract was officially canceled and closed on Feb 23rd! Woohoo!!!


----------



## elsmore

Like the other on this thread, I'm delighted to be rid of my metaphorical boat anchor (e.g. timeshare) and was lucky enough to rent my timeshare for the first time this past summer.  That income paid for the transfer fee and allowed me to make a bunch more charitable donations at the end of year.  A couple words of advice if you're planning to do this is to make sure you don't give Diamond resorts any reason to disqualify you and that could be something that includes being unpleasant to deal with as reported by customer service staff.  I was told off the record that they only do this for a limited number of units per year and set a bar of qualifications that they won't give out. 
Thankfully I cleared that bar.


----------



## raco1l

Paperwork returned, Checks have been cashed, Account Login attempt says: "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied."
Can we expect to receive final documentation of the transfer? 

Has anyone considered if this "investment" can be claimed as a loss?

Thanks so much for the help getting out of this mess!


----------



## Freedom17

Deed transferred back to DRI.  Hurray.


----------



## Freedom17

ralist.   said:


> Paperwork returned, Checks have been cashed, Account Login attempt says: "We have no active membership or ownership for the credentials you supplied."
> Can we expect to receive final documentation of the transfer?
> 
> Has anyone considered if this "investment" can be claimed as a loss?
> 
> Thanks so much for the help getting out of this mess!


This is an investment lost.  In addition, all the fees that spent on title change are expenses, e.g. notary and processing fee $250


----------



## TUGBrian

there is no valid tax writeoff on the depreciation of a timeshare unfortunately.


----------



## ChaSiuBao

About 6 months ago, I stumble upon this site and found the sticky with instructions on how to give back my timeshare. I act upon it immediately. The process went smoothly and I'm happy to say I'm timeshare free now. Yay!! Thank you all!

Recently, I also received a notification from Interval International that my owner unit has been removed from my account with the request of my home resort. I login and confirmed it. I no longer have a timeshare associated with my membership account. My II membership has expired and I haven't renew it for a few years. However, I'm still able to login and search for Getaways.

Since I no longer own a timeshare and is indicated in my II account. Can I still purchase Getaways? It appears that I can when I search and attempt to navigate to the payment section. It only require my membership to be current (pay the $89 fee). Have anyone try that? Is it allowed? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TUGBrian

ChaSiuBao said:


> About 6 months ago, I stumble upon this site and found the sticky with instructions on how to give back my timeshare. I act upon it immediately. The process went smoothly and I'm happy to say I'm timeshare free now. Yay!! Thank you all!
> 
> Recently, I also received a notification from Interval International that my owner unit has been removed from my account with the request of my home resort. I login and confirmed it. I no longer have a timeshare associated with my membership account. My II membership has expired and I haven't renew it for a few years. However, I'm still able to login and search for Getaways.
> 
> Since I no longer own a timeshare and is indicated in my II account. Can I still purchase Getaways? It appears that I can when I search and attempt to navigate to the payment section. It only require my membership to be current (pay the $89 fee). Have anyone try that? Is it allowed? Thanks in advance.



so very happy you found our site and the information needed to end your DRI ownership without being scammed.


----------



## Release17

TUGBrian said:


> Edit/Update:
> 
> As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.
> 
> Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> *In order to qualify, the HOA (MFs) must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan. *
> 
> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com and or leadcollector@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed
> 
> within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.
> 
> Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.
> 
> _*Edited to add phone number:   You can call 877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.*_


----------



## dward51

Update on our deed back that I started in late February, 2018.

We had not received the mailed packet so I called DRI Loss Mitigation at 877-497-7521 option 1 then 3 (called on May 25th).  They mailed the packet on March 26, so I guess the US Postal system lost it in the shuffle.  The customer service person I spoke with offered to email me the documents from the packet as a PDF. I wish they would have offered this option up front. 15 minutes later I had the necessary documents and printed them off.  Just need to get them signed and notarized after the holiday and mail them back in.  You will need 2 witnesses and a notary in addition to the owners to sign.  As posted by others, there is a $250 fee for the deed processing.  I looked the paperwork over and it appears to be a straight forward deed transfer back to DRI and the resort (I had a deeded week from a group DRI acquired). Basically needs the required signatures and recording with state of Florida and done.  Se we are getting close.

The customer service rep did suggest I should use a form of a trackable mail or overnight to send it back so I would know they received it.


----------



## Release17

Thank you for posting this information.  We have been a timeshare owner with Diamond  Resorts International at Palm Canyon Resorts for over 30 years.  We were mortgage free and up to date on our quarterly fees when I submitted my Transitions request on the DRI website.  Within a few days I r dive d day an email from DRI saying they would begin processing our request by sending paper work to sign over the Deed.   A $250.00 charge was requested along with a $12.10 “bookkeeping” charge and a form to have notorized relinquishing our ownership.  We sent the forms via USPS with a tracking. Umber to assure it was received.  Within a few weeks I received an email from DRI saying our request was accepted as well as the $12.10 check returned because we were “members within the Club”. I have been waiting for a formal letter and nothing has arrived. When I went to log on to my account it indicated the account did not exist. So I called Transitions and was told the account is closed, “no longer a timeshare owner”, the representative stated DRI sometimes sends a letter of confirmation or just the email to indicate the deedbsck was accepted and completed. The representative stated there will be “no more mailings from DRI/Palm Canyon Resorts for quarterly dues because the account does not exist”.  “If I do receive any, to ignore them because again the account does NOT exist any longer”. I’m still in disbelief we have this “albatross”off our backs.  Thank you to TUG for posting this DRI Transitions offering.  You saved us thousands of dollars and lingering anxiety over how to unload this horrible “mistake” we made several years ago.  Thank yous also to all the members who have shared their experiences.  What a fantastic website and resource TUGs provides to timeshare owners, buyers, sellers, etc., etc.


----------



## R_MAX

Hey All,
For those who have gone through the process, how long did it take from start to finish?  I started the "Transition" process just last week and made sure that I met all of the qualifications they had listed.....so is there a general consensus as to how long the prcoess takes?

Thank you


----------



## TUGBrian

folks have reported everything from a month...to many many months unfortunately.


----------



## 2Times

R_MAX said:


> Hey All,
> For those who have gone through the process, how long did it take from start to finish?  I started the "Transition" process just last week and made sure that I met all of the qualifications they had listed.....so is there a general consensus as to how long the prcoess takes?
> 
> Thank you


My wife and I started the process on 01/02/2018.  We finally received the final paperwork from Diamond Resorts last week.  The paperwork from them was dated 05/22/2018.  It took many phone calls to follow up with them on a regular basis.  I documented each and every discussion.  You will have to initiate contact.  They will not contact you.  We now need to get the paperwork notarized and return a check for $250.00 for the "Recovery and Recording" fee.  We have owned with them for nearly 20 years and have gotten our "money's worth" and now is the time to give it up.


----------



## getmoreveggies

Can anyone help me understand why DRI charges future dues, which we will have no usage rights to? Applied for Transitions 6/3, received email 6/4 stating must pay 2018-Q4 dues.
MGV owner, even year points, current use period 09/01/2016-08/31/2018, points expire 08/31/2018. Paid 2018-Q3 dues, so paid through end of current usage term.
(I mean, will pay it just to get out. Still, Diamond's requirement seems unethical, and quite possibly illegal?)


----------



## dward51

Update on our deed back....

We sent the notarized & witnessed deed along with a $250 check last week (we had a deeded week from a resort DRI bought out and not points membership).  Yesterday I received my green confirmation of delivery copy of the USPS certified mail back and today the $250 check shows it was cashed by DRI and is cleared in my bank account.  I just checked my DRI online account and it's still active.  I will check it again in a few days but we should be done.

Another tip is a lot of counties/states where deeded resorts are located have free online deed viewing.  I know my home resort was recorded and visible as I had previously downloaded a PDF (but still had the originals as well).  I'm going to check there next week to look for my deed back to be recorded and that will be an absolute confirmation we are free of the DRI ownership.  Might be something to check if someone has a deeded unit they are returning to inventory, but results will vary depending on the availability where the deed is recorded.  Ours was recorded originally in Orange County, FL and I just check for the deed back.  It has not yet been recorded (I would believe since the property is deeded and in Orange County, FL, DRI would have to record the deed back there as well).


----------



## mjm1

TUGBrian said:


> Edit/Update:
> 
> As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.
> 
> Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> *In order to qualify, the HOA (MFs) must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan. *
> 
> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com and or leadcollector@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed
> 
> within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.
> 
> Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.
> 
> _*Edited to add phone number:   You can call 877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.*_



I would like to confirm that this program is still available for giving points back to DRI. If so, that is great news and TUG once again proves to be an invaluable resource.

My situation is as follows: My aunt and uncle are Platinum level members and own 62,500 points. Their kids do not want to inherit the points, so my aunt and uncle want to get rid of them. Admittedly they made a huge investment by buying them and thinking the kids would use some and then inherit them longer term. They are older now and aren't traveling like they used to, but they feel that they have gotten their value out of their ownership over the years. They would sell them if they could, but based on what I have seen on redweek the points don't appear to have much, if any, value. I only saw two packages both of which were given away. 

So, this Transitions program seems to be the answer. Interestingly enough, they called DRI to ask about deeding the points back to them. The response was that they don't do that. As I read in one post in this thread, it appears that this program isn't widely known by their employees.

They also spoke with the Timeshare Exit Team. I know what you're thinking. I was too. They want $10,000 to get rid of the points and they said it could take a couple years to do so. So, A & U would have to continue paying the MF's. All in, probably $40k.  Of course, I told them that they should not pay anyone up front for this.

I would appreciate any insights you may have.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## TUGBrian

what sort of input would you like to provide?

they could either pay $250 and give them back to DRi...or pay $10,000 to some upfront fee company to give them back to DRI for them.  That company knows full well owners can simply give back unwanted DRI points, they are simply trying to milk your relatives for 10 grand.


----------



## mjm1

I mainly wanted to confirm that the Transitions program is still active. I take it that it is. The only other input may be whether I misinterpreted the resale market for DRI points. Not likely, but I don’t want to assume anything.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## janej

Are they still doing it?   I've been trying to give away my 3 bedroom week at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas Resort.   Just sent the first email.   Hope they will take it back.


----------



## Egret1986

dward51 said:


> Update on our deed back....
> 
> We sent the notarized & witnessed deed along with a $250 check last week (we had a deeded week from a resort DRI bought out and not points membership).  Yesterday I received my green confirmation of delivery copy of the USPS certified mail back and today the $250 check shows it was cashed by DRI and is cleared in my bank account.  I just checked my DRI online account and it's still active.  I will check it again in a few days but we should be done.
> 
> Another tip is a lot of counties/states where deeded resorts are located have free online deed viewing.  I know my home resort was recorded and visible as I had previously downloaded a PDF (but still had the originals as well).  I'm going to check there next week to look for my deed back to be recorded and that will be an absolute confirmation we are free of the DRI ownership.  Might be something to check if someone has a deeded unit they are returning to inventory, but results will vary depending on the availability where the deed is recorded.  Ours was recorded originally in Orange County, FL and I just check for the deed back.  It has not yet been recorded (I would believe since the property is deeded and in Orange County, FL, DRI would have to record the deed back there as well).



You're being very optimistic on the part about DRI handling this deed-back quickly.  Sure, you have received the USPS green card back.  Sure, they received and cashed your check.    DRI does nothing quickly when it comes to handling deed transfers and deed-backs.  It usually takes months to see it removed from your account.  I also doubt you're going to see the re-deeding on the County's website any time soon.   You've done your part; now, it's the waiting game for it all to be over.  

Many posts have alluded to a long wait on this thread.  I let a friend of mine know about this deed-back program of Diamonds.  She was successful in extricating herself from their clutches.  It was many months though before it was all over.

Yes, you should be "done" on your end, but be patient with things being finalized on Diamond's end or you will become utterly frustrated by checking your Diamond account and the County's website at this point.  I would love for you to post otherwise.  It would be a definite anomaly if it's less than months of waiting.

Congratulations!


----------



## Hercules325

Here's my update for giving back my annual deeded 1-bedroom unit at Kaanapali Beach Club.  Transaction is now complete.

Submitted request on-line through DiamondResorts.com website on 5/31/18.  There's a tab called Transitions after you log in.  
Received acceptance confirmation on 5/31 - less than an hour later.
Received title docs on 6/19
Fed Exp docs back on 6/21 with $250 check
Check cashed 6/28
No on-line access 7/17/18


----------



## mjm1

Hercules thanks for the update and congratulations.

My aunt and uncle are going to try again in October after they have used all of their reserved trips for the current year. Apparently that was a sticking point for them when DRI rejected their request. Hopefully it goes through the next time.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## janej

Hercules,

Thanks a lot for posting your timeline.   Is there any communication between step 1 and 2?   I submitted request using email and got a case number back right away.   Then nothing for a week so far.   I wonder what happens next.

Jane


----------



## dward51

It's done.  Our deed back is recorded at the Clerk's Office and I am no longer a DRI owner.

Here is how the process went for us as DRI tried to drop the ball several times. Our DRI account is still active, but the deed is recorded and I have a recorded phone call from them where they called to confirm we were no longer owners and owe nothing else afterwards.  They confirmed we are done.

*First our Condo ownership story:*

We purchased a deeded week, 1 bedroom, odd years, for week 26 (July 4th week) at Liki Tiki Village in Orlanda, FL in 2002.  Unit was purchased from Island One, who later became part of Club Navigo, and was ultimately bought by Diamond Resorts International a few years back. We stayed at the facility on a free 3 day teaser with the tour and sales pitch.  At the time I was working on a special project with good money flow and we had a 15 and 10 year old daughter, so Orlando was a frequent visitation location for us.   At the completion of the tour, one of the managers was by the luck of the draw the person we were talking to on the office part of the sales pitch.  I was reluctant to buy in at the current market price.  However one of their other sales persons brought him a trade in contract to approve.  Another person had previously bought a 1 bedroom unit, deeded, odd years only for week 26 (July 4th) in the original part of the development (the old townhouse section).  The other owner was upgrading to a 3 bedroom lockout and had traded the 1 bedroom back into inventory.  From what the manager said as he signed off on that trade in/up for the other person, there was a clause in Florida law where they would have to offer that unit at the same price the original owner paid on their original purchase years before.  We ended up buying that deeded week for roughly $8,000 out the door with all fees, taxes, etc...  I paid cash via VISA card which was paid off when we got back home from that trip.

We have never stayed in our particular unit at Like Tiki (although we have stayed at the complex many times in other units) and either traded to other locations at affiliated locations or deposited and traded our week on Interval International.  We did use the II "short stay" program quite a few times.  With a high traffic week (July 4th), we were always able to upgrade to a 2 or 3 bedroom in less busy seasons which actually fit our travel plans better.  Basically we used the prime week to leverage upgrades in the seasons we actually traveled.

After the great real estate crash of 2008 the market changed.  A lot of inventory for most locations reverted back to the developer or marketing group ownership from foreclosures and voluntary deed backs. Listings for trades outside our home group (Club Navigo and then DRI) dwindled on II as most groups were generating more revenue by transitioning excess inventory to a more "hotel" type rental for the week or portions of a week.  Our kids grew up and moved away to start their own lives, and slowly as we aged our health changed.  Currently neither my wife or my doctors would recommend the typical walking required for most vacations so a condo was becoming a financial burden that we just did not foresee using much if at all in the future.  So after paying off all the bills this past Christmas and after a major surgery, I decided it was time to get out of the Condo ownership business (kids did not want the condo either).

*The deed back process:*


Found out about deed back of DRI properties and their "Transitions" program on TUG BBS.   We had been on the BBS for years, mostly reading other posts for advice and not actively posting.


February 26th - Submitted both a "Transitions" request via the DRI website and a direct email to the DRI Loss Mitigation email posted in this thread. We had a $0 balance on our DRI account and no pending reservations.


February 26th - Quickly received a ticket number assigned to our deed back process (not sure if it was from the transitions request or the email).* Keep your ticket number handy for any further communications you have with DRI.  Both the ticket number and your contract number are how they can most quickly look up your request status.*


March 1st - Received an email that our Transitions request had been approved, and that the necessary forms and instructions would be mailed.  *(NOTE: they gave a phone number of (855)342-3689 and email of transitions@diamondresorts.com if anybody needs this in the future).*


1st week of April - Nothing received so far. Called to ask about the mailed packet and was told to give it to the end of the month to arrive (April).


May 8th - Still had not received the mailed packet or any further communications from DRI.  Called them again and was told it was mailed out on February 28th and we should have received it (we did not).  They said they would have it reprinted and mailed the next day.


May 24th - Still had not received either the original mailing or the reprinted mailing from DRI so I called loss mitigation again.  Spoke with Claire Naboa in Inventory Recovery/Loss Mitigation and *she said she could email me the documents I needed. * Why don't they  do this to start with and save time and postage?  It was a "what the hell" moment in my mind, but I remained polite.  About 20 minutes later I received an email with the documents and detailed directions via email as PDF files.


May 25th - Strangely for some reason DRI went ahead and generated my reservation for week 26 (July 4th) in 2019.  I'm sure it is connected to the deed back and my call the prior day as they have never auto-generated a reservation this far in advance.


May 31st - Signed deed documents along with the $250.00 check were sent to this address per their instructions. Prior to mailing I called them again to verify the address and attention of was correct. Sent via Certified mail through the US Postal System:

*Diamond Resorts
Attention - Loss Mitigation
10600 W. Charleston Blvd
Las Vegas, NV 89135-8425*


June 4th - DRI signs for the deed back packet in Las Vegas.


June 5th - My $250.00 check to DRI clears my bank, so I know the packet was actually worked on by someone.


I'm weekly checking the Property Deed records for Orange County, FL to see if they have recorded our deed back, and also checking our DRI account to see if it has been shut off.  Nothing....  and account open still.


July 16th - a new WTH moment.  I check my DRI online account and on the Transitions link I see my original transitions request status has been changed to show the request "cancelled" and a new special assessment from the Condo association billed.  So I call both Loss Mitigation and Deed Processing at DRI to find out what is going on.  They confirmed my deed back was processed and approved on June 5th and sent over for the deed to be recorded on June 8th (5 weeks ago).  They could also see the transitions cancellation but had no idea why it was indicating that and assured me our request had been approved and processed already. The person handling my case was out to lunch and I was assured they would call me back when they returned.


July 17th - After not hearing anything from DRI on the above call, early in the day I emailed them with a detailed chronology of events asking why is our transitions request showing it is cancelled; who cancelled it and why; and what is the status of our deed back which we were told was approved on June 5th.  Email was detailed, stern, but polite. I sent it early Eastern time so it would be waiting on them at the start of business that day.


July 18th - I receive both an email and a phone call that my inquiry has been assigned for research and I should have an answer soon.  The "supervisor" who called assured me my transitions request was still active and did not know why it was showing cancelled on their website (which it still was). So they were responsive to my concerns.


July 18th - Later than evening when I'm home, I check the Orange County Deeds Records (Florida) and find our deed back deed has finally been recorded.  It was recorded late in the afternoon on July 17th (I suspect my email may have contributed to urgency, but it could just be coincidence).   So that is the official record that matters - I'm no longer a DRI owner as of that recording. WOO HOO!!!!!


July 19th - I receive a call from DRI responding to my email of July 17th.  They assured me our deed back had been both processed and approved and was being recorded in Orange County Florida this week (I did not tell them it already was).  She even gave me the recording number for the deed and said it may take a few days to show up on the Clerk's website as recorded.  She also confirmed I do not owe the special assessment as our deed back request was started months before this was assessed.  She confirmed we were no longer owners, would owe nothing further, and needed to take no further action on that property.  The deed back was complete.  She did say our DRI online account may remain open a few days longer, but it will close soon as that is another department who handles that portions of the process (this was the only DRI property we had).
We were dealing with a deeded week from a legacy purchase by DRI and not a points based DRI vacation club account so the process may be a little different for others.

Keep copies of everything, and if a 1 party phone call recording is legal in your state, record your calls to DRI (and their calls to you).  I have the ACR app on my cell phone and it records all my incoming and outgoing calls and holds the for 3 days.  The ones I need, I move to a USB drive to keep.  ACR is free for Android phones but costs per month for Apple phones (it's a good app if it's legal to do a 1 party recording in your state - it is in Georgia).

Be persistent in monitoring the status of your request.  It is not a fast process and DRI may bobble the ball a little, but it can be done as described on this site.

*And thanks to all those who posted the info in this board which helped me through this process.*  It's not like they advertise deed backs at DRI and the information in this thread was a great help.  I can only hope my experience in our deed back I described above will help others.....

I'm also uploaded a copy of the instructions they sent me for what needed to be done on my part in the deed back.  I've redacted my info and did not included the actual deed as that will vary by state and what type of deed back or surrender you are making.


----------



## Hercules325

For my timeline above, we didn't received any communications from DRI between acceptance and receiving the final paperwork.  I was going to give them 3 weeks before I followed-up for status.  On-line under the Transitions tab, I was able to see status as pending immediately.


----------



## dward51

Checked our DRI account again tonight.  "No such user" so the process is complete for me.  Only took 5 months (see timeline above).


----------



## Looking2Sell

dward51 said:


> It's done.  Our deed back is recorded at the Clerk's Office and I am no longer a DRI owner.
> 
> Here is how the process went for us as DRI tried to drop the ball several times. Our DRI account is still active, but the deed is recorded and I have a recorded phone call from them where they called to confirm we were no longer owners and owe nothing else afterwards.  They confirmed we are done.
> 
> *First our Condo ownership story:*
> 
> We purchased a deeded week, 1 bedroom, odd years, for week 26 (July 4th week) at Liki Tiki Village in Orlanda, FL in 2002.  Unit was purchased from Island One, who later became part of Club Navigo, and was ultimately bought by Diamond Resorts International a few years back. We stayed at the facility on a free 3 day teaser with the tour and sales pitch.  At the time I was working on a special project with good money flow and we had a 15 and 10 year old daughter, so Orlando was a frequent visitation location for us.   At the completion of the tour, one of the managers was by the luck of the draw the person we were talking to on the office part of the sales pitch.  I was reluctant to buy in at the current market price.  However one of their other sales persons brought him a trade in contract to approve.  Another person had previously bought a 1 bedroom unit, deeded, odd years only for week 26 (July 4th) in the original part of the development (the old townhouse section).  The other owner was upgrading to a 3 bedroom lockout and had traded the 1 bedroom back into inventory.  From what the manager said as he signed off on that trade in/up for the other person, there was a clause in Florida law where they would have to offer that unit at the same price the original owner paid on their original purchase years before.  We ended up buying that deeded week for roughly $8,000 out the door with all fees, taxes, etc...  I paid cash via VISA card which was paid off when we got back home from that trip.
> 
> We have never stayed in our particular unit at Like Tiki (although we have stayed at the complex many times in other units) and either traded to other locations at affiliated locations or deposited and traded our week on Interval International.  We did use the II "short stay" program quite a few times.  With a high traffic week (July 4th), we were always able to upgrade to a 2 or 3 bedroom in less busy seasons which actually fit our travel plans better.  Basically we used the prime week to leverage upgrades in the seasons we actually traveled.
> 
> After the great real estate crash of 2008 the market changed.  A lot of inventory for most locations reverted back to the developer or marketing group ownership from foreclosures and voluntary deed backs. Listings for trades outside our home group (Club Navigo and then DRI) dwindled on II as most groups were generating more revenue by transitioning excess inventory to a more "hotel" type rental for the week or portions of a week.  Our kids grew up and moved away to start their own lives, and slowly as we aged our health changed.  Currently neither my wife or my doctors would recommend the typical walking required for most vacations so a condo was becoming a financial burden that we just did not foresee using much if at all in the future.  So after paying off all the bills this past Christmas and after a major surgery, I decided it was time to get out of the Condo ownership business (kids did not want the condo either).
> 
> *The deed back process:*
> 
> 
> Found out about deed back of DRI properties and their "Transitions" program on TUG BBS.   We had been on the BBS for years, mostly reading other posts for advice and not actively posting.
> 
> 
> February 26th - Submitted both a "Transitions" request via the DRI website and a direct email to the DRI Loss Mitigation email posted in this thread. We had a $0 balance on our DRI account and no pending reservations.
> 
> 
> February 26th - Quickly received a ticket number assigned to our deed back process (not sure if it was from the transitions request or the email).* Keep your ticket number handy for any further communications you have with DRI.  Both the ticket number and your contract number are how they can most quickly look up your request status.*
> 
> 
> March 1st - Received an email that our Transitions request had been approved, and that the necessary forms and instructions would be mailed.  *(NOTE: they gave a phone number of (855)342-3689 and email of transitions@diamondresorts.com if anybody needs this in the future).*
> 
> 
> 1st week of April - Nothing received so far. Called to ask about the mailed packet and was told to give it to the end of the month to arrive (April).
> 
> 
> May 8th - Still had not received the mailed packet or any further communications from DRI.  Called them again and was told it was mailed out on February 28th and we should have received it (we did not).  They said they would have it reprinted and mailed the next day.
> 
> 
> May 24th - Still had not received either the original mailing or the reprinted mailing from DRI so I called loss mitigation again.  Spoke with Claire Naboa in Inventory Recovery/Loss Mitigation and *she said she could email me the documents I needed. * Why don't they  do this to start with and save time and postage?  It was a "what the hell" moment in my mind, but I remained polite.  About 20 minutes later I received an email with the documents and detailed directions via email as PDF files.
> 
> 
> May 25th - Strangely for some reason DRI went ahead and generated my reservation for week 26 (July 4th) in 2019.  I'm sure it is connected to the deed back and my call the prior day as they have never auto-generated a reservation this far in advance.
> 
> 
> May 31st - Signed deed documents along with the $250.00 check were sent to this address per their instructions. Prior to mailing I called them again to verify the address and attention of was correct. Sent via Certified mail through the US Postal System:
> 
> *Diamond Resorts
> Attention - Loss Mitigation
> 10600 W. Charleston Blvd
> Las Vegas, NV 89135-8425*
> 
> 
> June 4th - DRI signs for the deed back packet in Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> June 5th - My $250.00 check to DRI clears my bank, so I know the packet was actually worked on by someone.
> 
> 
> I'm weekly checking the Property Deed records for Orange County, FL to see if they have recorded our deed back, and also checking our DRI account to see if it has been shut off.  Nothing....  and account open still.
> 
> 
> July 16th - a new WTH moment.  I check my DRI online account and on the Transitions link I see my original transitions request status has been changed to show the request "cancelled" and a new special assessment from the Condo association billed.  So I call both Loss Mitigation and Deed Processing at DRI to find out what is going on.  They confirmed my deed back was processed and approved on June 5th and sent over for the deed to be recorded on June 8th (5 weeks ago).  They could also see the transitions cancellation but had no idea why it was indicating that and assured me our request had been approved and processed already. The person handling my case was out to lunch and I was assured they would call me back when they returned.
> 
> 
> July 17th - After not hearing anything from DRI on the above call, early in the day I emailed them with a detailed chronology of events asking why is our transitions request showing it is cancelled; who cancelled it and why; and what is the status of our deed back which we were told was approved on June 5th.  Email was detailed, stern, but polite. I sent it early Eastern time so it would be waiting on them at the start of business that day.
> 
> 
> July 18th - I receive both an email and a phone call that my inquiry has been assigned for research and I should have an answer soon.  The "supervisor" who called assured me my transitions request was still active and did not know why it was showing cancelled on their website (which it still was). So they were responsive to my concerns.
> 
> 
> July 18th - Later than evening when I'm home, I check the Orange County Deeds Records (Florida) and find our deed back deed has finally been recorded.  It was recorded late in the afternoon on July 17th (I suspect my email may have contributed to urgency, but it could just be coincidence).   So that is the official record that matters - I'm no longer a DRI owner as of that recording. WOO HOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> July 19th - I receive a call from DRI responding to my email of July 17th.  They assured me our deed back had been both processed and approved and was being recorded in Orange County Florida this week (I did not tell them it already was).  She even gave me the recording number for the deed and said it may take a few days to show up on the Clerk's website as recorded.  She also confirmed I do not owe the special assessment as our deed back request was started months before this was assessed.  She confirmed we were no longer owners, would owe nothing further, and needed to take no further action on that property.  The deed back was complete.  She did say our DRI online account may remain open a few days longer, but it will close soon as that is another department who handles that portions of the process (this was the only DRI property we had).
> We were dealing with a deeded week from a legacy purchase by DRI and not a points based DRI vacation club account so the process may be a little different for others.
> 
> Keep copies of everything, and if a 1 party phone call recording is legal in your state, record your calls to DRI (and their calls to you).  I have the ACR app on my cell phone and it records all my incoming and outgoing calls and holds the for 3 days.  The ones I need, I move to a USB drive to keep.  ACR is free for Android phones but costs per month for Apple phones (it's a good app if it's legal to do a 1 party recording in your state - it is in Georgia).
> 
> Be persistent in monitoring the status of your request.  It is not a fast process and DRI may bobble the ball a little, but it can be done as described on this site.
> 
> *And thanks to all those who posted the info in this board which helped me through this process.*  It's not like they advertise deed backs at DRI and the information in this thread was a great help.  I can only hope my experience in our deed back I described above will help others.....
> 
> I'm also uploaded a copy of the instructions they sent me for what needed to be done on my part in the deed back.  I've redacted my info and did not included the actual deed as that will vary by state and what type of deed back or surrender you are making.




Great website and terrific details. I think we will give this a try and if successful I will reply back.


----------



## TonyOIB

Hey everyone!  GREAT Forum about the DRI Transitions process. I'm looking for suggestions. I owe about 2K in back fees to DRI and the same in a mortgage and want out SOOO badly. I have been in contact with their "financial" person and told them that I would pay EVERYTHING in full if I could be GUARANTEED I could get out on a Transitions agreement. I was told "Yes for sure" BUT I told them I want that assurance in writing first. OH NO, can't do this in writing, but you definitely will be allowed out once we receive your $$.  What to do??  Pay first and  HOPE.... or not pay and suffer any consequences?  Would anyone here trust them??


----------



## SmithOp

TonyOIB said:


> Hey everyone!  GREAT Forum about the DRI Transitions process. I'm looking for suggestions. I owe about 2K in back fees to DRI and the same in a mortgage and want out SOOO badly. I have been in contact with their "financial" person and told them that I would pay EVERYTHING in full if I could be GUARANTEED I could get out on a Transitions agreement. I was told "Yes for sure" BUT I told them I want that assurance in writing first. OH NO, can't do this in writing, but you definitely will be allowed out once we receive your $$.  What to do??  Pay first and  HOPE.... or not pay and suffer any consequences?  Would anyone here trust them??



When you say everything, do you mean the full mortgage amount or just the payments in arrears?

I don’t think they will take it back if there is any mortgage amount remaining, so they may be just giving you hope so you will pay up what is currently in arrears.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TonyOIB

That's correct. I am willing to pay the balances of ALL I owe.  The full mortgage payoff and all the late maintenance fees.  All I am asking for if I do that is an assurance that I will actually go into their transition program, not just a "we'll see"


----------



## ichthusag

Made Transitions req 6/27/2018
Received acceptance email on 6/28/2018.  
Papers arrived 8/11/2018
Mailed Notarized docs and $250 check on 8/18/2018
Received oddly worded Acceptance email yesterday (8/22) "You will soon receive the forms required for you to complete and return so that we can move forward with the process." As though this hadn't already happened.  Weird.
Waiting for check to clear and account to close on DRI.


----------



## Tim_Jones

Hi, first post. I stumbled upon this site trying to get out of an upgrade. I mailed off my rescind letter today, day 6 (of 7), and sent a fax. Keeping fingers crossed. So after listening to a great sales pitch and getting excited I called in to ask an agent about certain situations and almost all they told me was a lie. Shocking right...

Anyway, I now see this thread and I'd be thrilled to get out of my current time-share. Situation is that I own 2 weeks (a 2bdr & studio). Maintenance is paid, timeshare is paid off. I suspect I need to get clear of this round of backing out of this new contract first. Then process a deed-back. Next year I'll have 28000 pts to use. Should I give them to II now?

Also, if I start the deedback process can I avoid paining maintenance fees this Jan? something tells me my timing is off. If I have to pay it do I get it back?

Thanks!
Any advice appreciated!
-Tim


----------



## Tim_Jones

I just logged into Transitions and I only see one contract for 3000pts. My other contract for 14500pts doesn't show as being eligible. It's been paid off completely for 2 years now and maintenance fees are current?

Any ideas?

Sorry, must be tied to this current transaction I'm trying to back out of. It pains me to have to pay again at the end of the year. Each contract is $1200/yr.


----------



## youppi

Tim_Jones said:


> I just logged into Transitions and I only see one contract for 3000pts. My other contract for 14500pts doesn't show as being eligible. It's been paid off completely for 2 years now and maintenance fees are current?
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Sorry, must be tied to this current transaction I'm trying to back out of. It pains me to have to pay again at the end of the year. Each contract is $1200/yr.


Are they resale points or from the developer ? Resale points are not eligible to give back into Transitions program.
Which collection are those points ?


----------



## jay_s

Thanks for the great advice here !
Had a  Monarch Grand Vacations timeshare we rarely used so started the transition process in early April.
Called every month or so, Diamond would always give conflicting information if they sent the termination paperwork or not.
I got the impression that the people Diamond have you call during the transition process don't know whats going on.
Finally middle of July got the termination paperwork, which we returned and the $250 check.
Middle of August the Diamond website said we did not own any Diamond properties. We called Diamond and got confirmation.
So about 4 months start to finish, now we are free thank goodness.


----------



## clifffaith

There is a report on what I call the "Grouchy Facebook Group" (they go ballistic if you mention one of the other two DR FB groups) that the Transitions cost is now $750 per contract. Grrrr, we were planning to give one of our Hawaii contracts back next year and the old $250 price feels pretty painless, $750 not so much.


----------



## pedro47

Is the new $750 tax deductible as a loss?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

pedro47 said:


> Is the new $750 tax deductible as a loss?


Since a timeshare will almost always be personal property, and losses on sales of personal property are almost never deductible -------  probably not.


----------



## Rich B

Thanks to everyone who has posted to this forum. I have been trying to get rid of my 310 Monarch Grand Vacations points (acquired by RCI a few years ago) for a couple of years. I couldn't even give it away. I ran across this thread recently then checked my RCI account page and saw the "Transitions" tab. I submitted my request yesterday and received an approval email a couple of hours later. I will have to pay a $750 recording fee but I'm so looking forward to getting rid of the $1450/year maintenance fees. At this stage of my life I'll just stick with hotels from now on.


----------



## TUGBrian

fantastic to hear that they are taking back monarch points as well now!  we had reports in the past that owners were rejected trying that!


----------



## KozyK

TUGBrian said:


> Edit/Update:
> 
> As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.
> 
> Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> *In order to qualify, the HOA (MFs) must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan. *
> 
> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com and or leadcollector@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed
> 
> within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.
> 
> Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.
> 
> _*Edited to add phone number:   You can call 877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.*_



And an additional wrinkle, today 10/22/18 at our owner update here in Lake Tahoe one of their "head salespeople" told us of the program they have had for 2 years that nobody has ever mentioned. He used the term "exit program" and guaranteed with the $250 fee that they would pay us between $3 and $5 per point to pass those points on to an existing owner who wanted more points. This was not just a relinquish situation. The catch being that we had to possess "full equity" which should have been included in  becoming  Silver, to get it. Therefore, we would have to buy additional points to do any change of our contract to get the two items which should have been included last October when we finally secumbed and bought enough points for the Silver 15K!! At that time, we should have been advised to drop the 4000 ghost Club Combo points from another timeshare ownership that we never intended to use. It was never pointed out until today that we were paying some annual undisclosed fee to have our Pueblo Bonito Sunset in Cabo listed as a potential deposit for 4000 points. A signed note requesting the drop of Club Combo was all that was needed for that. Their not suggesting both those things be included in that purchase, resulted in the $10, 434 expenditure today for 2000 more points, a second set of closing costs, and additional maintenance fees on those points which we neither need nor want!

It was also revealed that --"NEWS FLASH" as of January 2019 the club combo points will be assessed a full normal maintenance fee irregardless of if you deposit them or not!?! Anyone else heard this?? In our case he stated that would amount to $1,600. More like- at $.20/ point it would be $800 on 4000 points, no? Another strike on Diamond's "CLARITY"!
Why have we not seen anything on the BBS about people hearing of that? It was stated that the club combo contract is subject to change, this being a huge one. I cannot believe there will not be a class action lawsuit against that when people find out. This guy seemed to be telling the truth, but sadly, contrary to my past favorable opinion of Diamond, I don't trust anyone about anything anymore. Sad.


----------



## chemteach

It sounds like lips moving meant the salesperson was lying.


----------



## vbellini1

I saw a post about transitions here on TUG, I checked it out! I have points with Diamond 17,500 that need to be used this year, and 30,000 for 2019, I also have a banked week (18 RCI) points that need to be used before Dec 31, 2018! I stupidly bought into Cabo Azul for about $18,000. (the Club) early last year and combined everything, so I thought! I really don't know what I did, very slick salesman! Anyhow with all that I've got it costs me approximately $2,200. a year in maintenance and fees etc... annualy! I'm temporarily disabled and can't travel much right now, I really want out of all this, it is so complicated! So, I emailed Diamond about Transitions and they approved me since I have been pd up a long time ago, but want to charge me $750.00 to do this!  by the way, I have been a timeshare owner for over 25 years! I ask you all for advice, is this worth paying the $750.00 to get out of this? My next maintenance fee is due Jan 1, 2019 for about $610.00 and then $1,400. in June 2019! Any comments and advice would be appreciated


----------



## TUGBrian

Sadly the fee increased from $250 to $750 just a few months ago


----------



## vbellini1

TUGBrian said:


> Sadly the fee increased from $250 to $750 just a few months ago





TUGBrian said:


> Sadly the fee increased from $250 to $750 just a few months ago


No kidding, do you think they would negotiate? Is this a good way to get out of this? I've heard other horror stories about people paying thousands to get out of timeshares!


----------



## TUGBrian

anything is possible, but id guess it unlikely.costs you nothing to try. 


the horror stories all involve people paying random companies large sums of money to get out of their timeshare.  this instead is an official DRI program.  you would be working with DRI directly not some random 3rd party.


----------



## Hubble

We "prepaid" our 2019 maintenance fee in order to deposit our December week in Beach Quarters, VA Beach
for a modest upgrade into October, Outer Banks, NC (October of '19).  While it's a decent exchange, we're kind of sick of struggling
with this low TDi week, and are now considering Transitions.  As I understand it, they won't consider a request with
an outstanding vacation pending.  Does this include vacations from Interval deposits?  If we used E-plus to accelerate the
vacation and get it done sooner, would we then be able to do Transitions in '19?  It seems unreasonable to charge a maintenance fee
plus $750 and not even get a vacation for it.


----------



## DebbieDNJ

In Jan 2017 I was able to deed back my Liki Tiki Village 2 bedroom deeded week 6 that I had purchased resale in 2000. I was lucky to find this forum which gave me the tools to do this and free myself from the burden of making payments for something I was forced to trade and use each year (I became a travel agent in 2003, and found available timeshare locations to be too restrictive relative to places I really wanted/needed to travel to). I am sorry to see that DRI has found a way to make money from people interested in deeding back their weeks/points, but they are in business to make money, not lose money so it's not surprising. I got away without paying for 2017 Feb week even though they didn't process my deed back until January 2017, and I only had to pay $250. It was like winning the lottery! I do want people to know that they do not have to immediately let their Interval International membership cancel because they have either sold or deeded back their timeshares. I have kept mine going, and Interval does not seem to know or care that I am no longer an owner.  They keep asking me to deposit my week, and extend my membership further, I don't answer the calls. I have not used any of the benefits, but I like to know that I have the options to purchase Getaways if I ever find the need to. Good luck to all who have already started the process or are considering it, I hope it works out for you..


----------



## MikeyLikesIt?

TUGBrian said:


> Edit/Update:
> 
> As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.
> 
> Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> *In order to qualify, the HOA (MFs) must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan. *
> 
> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com and or leadcollector@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed
> 
> within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.
> 
> Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.
> 
> _*Edited to add phone number:   You can call 877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.*_


 Today 11-2-2018 after the 1 for English option, enter 6 for TRANSITIONS. Open 9-5 M-F Pacific Time. Told to ask for help to SURRENDER our time share. Was given direct number for Transitions at 855-342-3689. Will update as the process progresses.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt?

MikeyLikesIt? said:


> Today 11-2-2018 after the 1 for English option, enter 6 for TRANSITIONS. Open 9-5 M-F Pacific Time. Or the direct number for Transitions is 855-342-3689.


----------



## Hubble

BTW, Diamond has yet to mail us our maintenance fee bill or post a statement on their website (Beach Quarters, VA Beach).
Last year's statement was 10/18, and the year earlier 10/13.  We have prepaid, but it would be good to see our '20 week 
show up on II, even if it wouldn't be deposited yet.  In any event, is something "fishy" going on?


----------



## JanKT

Jim H. Document said:


> *Just joined TUG BBS because of this info*
> 
> I literally stumbled across this forum last Saturday morning, searching for ways to get out of my membership with THE Club.  I am SO glad I did!
> 
> Just this past Friday I met with a rep with a new company that uses legal tactics to get people out of their timeshare contracts, and I left feeling worse than when I went in.  Seems like they had zero clue when I repeatedly explained that my wife and I are DRI members who have a points/trust contract instead of an actual deed.
> 
> Anyways, back to last Saturday - after finding this thread I emailed DRI's Loss Mitigation division and gave them the info you listed, followed shortly thereafter with an automated ticket saying one of their people would get back to me within 1-2 business days.  If they don't then I will call them, and will continue to do so until I speak with someone and get this going.
> 
> Thank you so much again, TUGBBS.  I was at wit's end until I discovered you guys.  And talk about timing - the very next day after having that disappointing meeting!


----------



## JanKT

Jim, I'm wondering if you were successful in working with DRI Transition program in regards to them taking back your timeshare?  I'm considering this option, but would like to make contact with others to see how it worked from their perspective, any pitfalls, issues, etc?  Any information you can provide would be extremely helpful.  Many thanks!  JanKT


----------



## JanKT

Jim H. Document said:


> *Just joined TUG BBS because of this info*
> 
> I literally stumbled across this forum last Saturday morning, searching for ways to get out of my membership with THE Club.  I am SO glad I did!
> 
> Just this past Friday I met with a rep with a new company that uses legal tactics to get people out of their timeshare contracts, and I left feeling worse than when I went in.  Seems like they had zero clue when I repeatedly explained that my wife and I are DRI members who have a points/trust contract instead of an actual deed.
> 
> Anyways, back to last Saturday - after finding this thread I emailed DRI's Loss Mitigation division and gave them the info you listed, followed shortly thereafter with an automated ticket saying one of their people would get back to me within 1-2 business days.  If they don't then I will call them, and will continue to do so until I speak with someone and get this going.
> 
> Thank you so much again, TUGBBS.  I was at wit's end until I discovered you guys.  And talk about timing - the very next day after having that disappointing meeting!


----------



## JanKT

emsuncat said:


> DRI has posted this on their member website as the "Transition" program. We have participated, received the transfer documentation and resubmitted with a check for $250. DRI has received the paperwork and we are waiting for the completed paperwork. The process has worked so far.....



emsuncat:  I've been following the thread on DRI Transition program and was hoping to get specific info from folks who were successful with the program.  Did it work for you and if so, anything you would do differently?  Many thanks.  JanKT


----------



## JanKT

dward51 said:


> Update on our deed back that I started in late February, 2018.
> 
> We had not received the mailed packet so I called DRI Loss Mitigation at 877-497-7521 option 1 then 3 (called on May 25th).  They mailed the packet on March 26, so I guess the US Postal system lost it in the shuffle.  The customer service person I spoke with offered to email me the documents from the packet as a PDF. I wish they would have offered this option up front. 15 minutes later I had the necessary documents and printed them off.  Just need to get them signed and notarized after the holiday and mail them back in.  You will need 2 witnesses and a notary in addition to the owners to sign.  As posted by others, there is a $250 fee for the deed processing.  I looked the paperwork over and it appears to be a straight forward deed transfer back to DRI and the resort (I had a deeded week from a group DRI acquired). Basically needs the required signatures and recording with state of Florida and done.  Se we are getting close.
> 
> The customer service rep did suggest I should use a form of a trackable mail or overnight to send it back so I would know they received it.



Dward51:  I've been following the thread on the DRI Transition program, hoping to hear more specifically from those who were recently successful.  Were you successful, were there any surprises or issues along the way, and do you have any suggestions to make it go more smoothly?  Many thanks.  JanKT


----------



## TUGBrian

Jan are you reading all the 40 some odd pages in the thread?

there are literally dozens of examples of folks who have successfully used this program to give back a DRi week.


----------



## sydnie7

Would appreciate any input on the following specific questions. We open escrow today on a house, and as part of financial belt-tightening are strongly considering surrender/"transition" of paid-in-full DRI points. BUT don't want to risk sullying our mortgage pre approval status! Would/might the surrender have any effect on:
1. Credit report -- did DRI query or report on any aspect of surrender to credit agencies?
2. Our DRI MasterCard -- must you maintain DRI ownership to hold the card? Has anybody had their (good status/paid in full) card cancelled because they are no longer DRI owner?
3. Any other credit risks I'm not aware of?
4. About how long did the process take? If I wait until close of house escrow 12/14 (targeted date) to file for surrender, might I still be liable for 2019 maintenance fees due 1/1/19?

TIA for the info posted to date and any responses to this post!
(I don't see a search function for this specific thread. I've read the most recent pages.)


----------



## lamb

I contacted Transitions today.  After a long hold, I was informed that I'm not eligible to participate because I purchased resale.  This may have been previously mentioned in the thread above but thought that I'd pass along this info for anyone who may have scanned too quickly as I did.  If anyone had differing success on a resale, please let me know and I'll try again.  My ownership is at Grandevillas (3BR).


----------



## Egret1986

lamb said:


> I contacted Transitions today.  After a long hold, I was informed that I'm not eligible to participate because I purchased resale.  This may have been previously mentioned in the thread above but thought that I'd pass along this info for anyone who may have scanned too quickly as I did.  If anyone had differing success on a resale, please let me know and I'll try again.  My ownership is at Grandevillas (3BR).



I did think that all Diamond contracts could be considered, even the resales.  However, Diamond picks and chooses what they will accept back.  Not all contracts are accepted.

I have read this thread from the beginning over its life.  My memory may be a bit hazy now.  I do know I have read many success stories.  I told my friend about the program.  She was successful in deeding her Diamond contract back.  Her contract was a developer purchase.

I still believe that resale contracts are included.  How did I possibly miss that finer detail of the deed-back program?  Someone very close to me is strongly considering a deed-back.  The contract is a resale.


----------



## lamb

Egret1986 said:


> I did think that all Diamond contracts could be considered, even the resales.  However, Diamond picks and chooses what they will accept back.  Not all contracts are accepted.
> 
> I have read this thread from the beginning over its life.  My memory may be a bit hazy now.  I do know I have read many success stories.  I told my friend about the program.  She was successful in deeding her Diamond contract back.  Her contract was a developer purchase.
> 
> I still believe that resale contracts are included.  How did I possibly miss that finer detail of the deed-back program?  Someone very close to me is strongly considering a deed-back.  The contract is a resale.


I tried emailing too and received a call back with the same reasoning.  I offered to pay next year's maintenance fee even though they said it wouldn't be required if accepted to no avail.  I'm disappointed because we don't have sufficient vacation time to use our unit or a trade anymore.


----------



## TUGBrian

hopefully this doesnt signal the beginning of the end for these programs, or at least perhaps a tightening up on what they will accept back.  we heard from another individual that westgate denied him a deedback as well from a paid off interval.

We can only suggest to continue trying and asking and be as annoying/persistent as possible.  remember its up to you to convince them to let you give it back...you have nothing to lose unless you give up and take no for an answer!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Egret1986 said:


> I did think that all Diamond contracts could be considered, even the resales.  However, Diamond picks and chooses what they will accept back.  Not all contracts are accepted.
> 
> I have read this thread from the beginning over its life.  My memory may be a bit hazy now.  I do know I have read many success stories.  I told my friend about the program.  She was successful in deeding her Diamond contract back.  Her contract was a developer purchase.
> 
> I still believe that resale contracts are included.  How did I possibly miss that finer detail of the deed-back program?  Someone very close to me is strongly considering a deed-back.  The contract is a resale.


IIRC - when DRI first started accepting deedbacks, they were always selective about what they would accept and it didn't make any difference if it was resale.  

Now they have "formalized" the program, which means they are now classing it as an owner "benefit".  And since it's now a formalized "benefit", as an aid to the sales force it's a "benefit" that is only available to original purchasers.  

*******

IMHO - the fundamental reality hasn't changed and sooner or later DRI will institute the old "informal" program.  It simply does not make sense them to not accept what are essentially free deedbacks for inventory that they can sell for $30,000 or more - when the alternative is building/buying inventory that's going to cost them real money.  

Especially when the alternative is owners going into default, and then going through a foreclosure process with the resort or the trust.  It's easier, cleaner, and more profitable to do the deedback.


----------



## Hubble

I see Diamond has given us a "Special Assessment" of $270 on this year's mf for Beach Quarters, VA Beach.  That puts our total fee at around 1150 for the year, for an offseason week with limited exchange ability.  We could probably manage a reasonable exchange for a year or two, but it looks like the fees will soon overcome value.  So, we're thinking strongly about Transitions.  Our week would have qualified this year, except for having booked a week in Outer Banks next October.  Some questions ...  Should we consider that the special assessment will be added every year, or just from time to time?  If we apply again after taking the October vacation, will there be time for Transitions to go through and avoid a maintenance fee for 2020?  What about prepaying the 2020 mf, depositing in II, and taking a vacation with it in '19, followed by submitting to Transitions on Jan 1, 2020?  I hate the thought of paying a 750 exit fee along with a bloated mf and not even getting a vacation for the deal.  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## chemteach

Beach Place had some damage - that's why there is a special assessment.  That $270 should be a one time thing.  As for cost of keeping the timeshare - only you can decide what you are willing to pay for it each year.  Special Assessments are a big bummer, but they usually don't happen very often.


----------



## Rich B

Just an update. I posted last Oct 16 that I had been approved for deedback by DRI. As of today I have a pending charge of $750 to my credit card so I looks like this transaction should be complete before Christmas. The only issue I experienced was a two week delay in getting the credit card authorization charge form. I called and requested to pay by VISA and was told a form had to be requested and would be mailed to me. After waiting two weeks and not receiving the form I called back and after being on hold for 45 minutes the person who answered emailed the form to me while we were talking to each other. Point being, be proactive. All I have talked to at DRI have been courteous and professional.
Reading some earlier posts leads me to post the following. DRI spells out clearly their criteria for deedback approval. Let me post it here:
*Conditions to Apply:*

You must have no existing loan balance or other lien encumbering the vacation ownership.
You must be current on the payment of all maintenance fees up to the year for which you are relinquishing.
You must have a clear and free title to the vacation ownership.
All future reservations must be cancelled or traveled on prior to submitting a request. Does not apply to certain Fixed Week/Fixed Unit deeded week owners who have their reservation automatically booked in advance. Please call the Transitions team on 1.855.342.3689 for more information.
Your vacation ownership must be in a Diamond Resorts Collection or managed property. Currently, members who own in Embarc or the EU Collection do not qualify.
You must have purchased your vacation ownership directly from Diamond Resorts or from a predecessor whose developer rights were acquired by Diamond Resorts. Members and owners who have inherited or been gifted a vacation ownership from family will qualify if their family members would have qualified.
Participation with a timeshare exit or resale company or firm may negatively impact your ability to apply for Transitions.
Where applicable, if you meet the Conditions to Apply for Transitions, Diamond Resorts will consider your application on a case-by-case basis, reviewing it both on its own merits and in the context of all other qualifying Transition applications submitted to date. This program is subject to change or termination without notice and in the sole discretion of Diamond Resorts.


----------



## nomoretslt

Egret1986 said:


> I did think that all Diamond contracts could be considered, even the resales.  However, Diamond picks and chooses what they will accept back.  Not all contracts are accepted.
> 
> I have read this thread from the beginning over its life.  My memory may be a bit hazy now.  I do know I have read many success stories.  I told my friend about the program.  She was successful in deeding her Diamond contract back.  Her contract was a developer purchase.
> 
> I still believe that resale contracts are included.  How did I possibly miss that finer detail of the deed-back program?  Someone very close to me is strongly considering a deed-back.  The contract is a resale.


----------



## nomoretslt

My ownership was resale and was deeded back.  This was about a year ago...perhaps it depends on the resort.  But this was also before they were posting the "transitions" offer on their somewhere on their homepage....at least I think I remember people starting to post about this after my transaction was complete.  I consider myself very fortunate....was paying close to $1,000/yr for something that I actually got for free....a resale with  no $$ involved....but  I was not very comfortable staying at this place.  It was close to Disney, but I also own DVC and there was no comparison.


----------



## crossedeyedkitty

My son-in-law found on the DRI website that there is transition now with Diamond.  We were looking into getting out of Diamond and didn't know where to turn.  We talked to our lawyer and they said to contact Diamond directly first before going the legal route.  Just don't need it anymore and with the annual dues increasing every year, honestly we just don't want to pay those prices.  We used the plan alot while our kids were growing up since 2002 and had some of the best trips, but now we just are going in a different direction and have to focus on saving for retirement.  I got on the website and they say we meet all the criteria to get out of our plan.  We are silver members and all of our dues, fees, etc are paid and up to date.  I am waiting to hear from them to see what the next steps are.  Do I also send the email to lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com or do I wait to hear from them via the email from my request on the website?


----------



## TUGBrian

that is the same program as mentioned in the original thread, id think if you have already been accepted by the process you would not need to contact them again.


----------



## crossedeyedkitty

First day of hearing nothing back from Diamond with putting in our transition request.


----------



## tlottman

TUGBrian said:


> Edit/Update:
> 
> As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.
> 
> Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> *In order to qualify, the HOA (MFs) must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan. *
> 
> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com and or leadcollector@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed
> 
> within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.
> 
> Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.
> 
> _*Edited to add phone number:   You can call 877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.*_


I am in the process of deeding back my timeshare. The kicker is that there is a $750 processing fee. I wish that I got paid what they must get paid to file some papers.


----------



## tlottman

crossedeyedkitty said:


> First day of hearing nothing back from Diamond with putting in our transition request.


Did you call them? I got e-mails saying that I have been approved and the packet to get notarized would be coming in the mail. Be aware that there is a $750 processing fee.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, the fee changed from $250 to $750 a few months back.


----------



## jcr

A family member has eight paid off contracts with Diamond.  They had not heard of Transitions until I mentioned it today.  They met with Timeshare Exit Team who said they could get out for $500.00 per contract.  Does this sound right?  Seems odd that Diamond is charging $750 per contract.  What are we missing?


----------



## R.J.C.

TUGBrian said:


> yes, the fee changed from $250 to $750 a few months back.



And that is "per contract" (for those owning more than one contract).


----------



## R.J.C.

jcr said:


> A family member has eight paid off contracts with Diamond.  They had not heard of Transitions until I mentioned it today.  They met with Timeshare Exit Team who said they could get out for $500.00 per contract.  Does this sound right?  Seems odd that Diamond is charging $750 per contract.  What are we missing?



While I have heard of Timeshare Exit I don't know if they are a Viking ship type of company or take your money and run type of company. Truthfully, I wouldn't believe their radio ads. Using Transtitions you will know that you are legally and fully resolved of your timeshare ownership.


----------



## gnflatte

R.J.C. said:


> While I have heard of Timeshare Exit I don't know if they are a Viking ship type of company or take your money and run type of company. Truthfully, I wouldn't believe their radio ads. Using Transtitions you will know that you are legally and fully resolved of your timeshare ownership.


Before I stumbled upon this forum, I looked into Timeshare Exit Team and was quoted much more than $500 per contract. So glad that I found this forum and learned about the DRI Transitions program. DRI accepted our contracts and though it cost us $750 per contract plus fees for notarization and it was a lengthy process, I'm happy to report that we are no longer timeshare owners as of this year.


----------



## pierrepierre

from start to finish...approx. how long did it take?  We have over 6 contracts, we know they will take the points out of our account, however we still want to use some of the points for travel.....scaling down in old age!


----------



## gnflatte

pierrepierre said:


> from start to finish...approx. how long did it take?  We have over 6 contracts, we know they will take the points out of our account, however we still want to use some of the points for travel.....scaling down in old age!


For our 6 contracts, it took 5 months from applying to the Transitions program to finally receiving a letter from DRI confirming cancellation of our contracts. I don't know if it makes any difference, but our timeshares were deeded and were not on the points system.


----------



## TUGJones

TUGBrian said:


> Edit/Update:
> 
> As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.
> 
> Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The financial dept apparently Voluntary Surrender Program:
> 
> *In order to qualify, the HOA (MFs) must be up-to-date and the owner must have a zero balance on the loan. *
> 
> To start this process, the owner must send an email to: lossmitigation@diamondresorts.com and or leadcollector@diamondresorts.com with the subject line stating: Inventory Takeback.
> 
> In the email itself the owner must include:
> -Resort Name
> -Owner(s) Name(s)
> -Account Number
> -Inventory owned (ie. weeks, points, etc)
> -any other important information regarding the deed
> 
> within 7-10 business days, the Diamond Resorts will send an action required correspondence, where the owner will have 15 days to return.
> 
> Note: the owner is responsible for any fees associated with the paper work, such as notary, postage etc.
> 
> _*Edited to add phone number:   You can call 877-497-7521, option 1 English, then 3 is direct to Loss Mitigation.*_


----------



## TUGJones

APRIL 2019
Thanks to this TUG Forum, we are in process of releasing our timeshare via the Diamond Transitions unit.  All paperwork notarized & submitted this week.
UPDATED DATA:
- Transitions now charges $750 “processing fee” (no longer $250 or $500)
-  You are given 14 days from date of their acceptance letter to return documentation. (Our letter w docs came 7 days after the letter date...we called/emailed and got a one week extension.  I requested & received extension approval via email which I included in final documentation submitted.)
All other information within this thread seems to be accurate & ongoing.
-  Diamond Sales/marketing group professes no knowledge of this program or any group called ‘Transitions’, so don’t give up!  Follow data presented in this thread and you’re in your way.
-  Avoid falling into the 3rd Party “We can get you out of your timeshare for $6000 Trap”!


----------



## buyerbob

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I suspect that this type of program is going to increasingly be available in the future.  In "owners updates" I have often asked why I should not be able to give to DRI my deed/points when I no longer wish to own them, so that they can turn around and sell them for $50k to $100k (which is their current "going price" on the sales floor for what I own)???  What kind of sustainable business model would say "No" to that?
> 
> It just seems to me that there's too much logic for them to accept deedbacks, with whatever throttle is needed to ensure that they are not overwhelmed with inventory they can't turn in a reasonable time frame.


I have offered my timeshares back they have accepted the offer. However it will cost me 250 dollars per timeshare and I get nothing in return. How fair is that. all you are doing is giving them 50 to 100K of inventory to reuse/resell and it costs them nothing you pay for the transaction....


----------



## buyerbob

Has anyone received any compensation from DRI for their timeshares? It just does not make sense that there is not any compensation for 100K worth of points. even 10 cents on a dollar they would be making money


----------



## moonstone

buyerbob said:


> Has anyone received any compensation from DRI for their timeshares? It just does not make sense that there is not any compensation for 100K worth of points. even 10 cents on a dollar they would be making money



I really doubt it, and its not just limited to Diamond timeshares. They are all pretty much worthless as soon as you buy them. That is why TUG members promote buying resale. My Diamond timeshare (which wasn't Diamond when we purchased, the resort was bought by Diamond last year) was free so if I need to dump it due to increasing maintenance fees it wont bother me. With the (RCI) points I get from that week I can book 3-5 weeks at other resorts at other times while paying one maintenance fee but an exchange fee for each week or 10 days we book.

Resorts who get back those unwanted weeks will turn around and resell them for huge profits on top of the original sale profits. Its not right but there isn't much the average person can do about it except educate themselves and others about buying resale.


~Diane


----------



## TUGBrian

seen multiple mentions of DRI increasing the amount for this yet again, up to $1000 from its current $750.

while not yet confirmed, it would not surprise us at all to see it happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## Fredflintstone

TUGBrian said:


> seen multiple mentions of DRI increasing the amount for this yet again, up to $1000 from its current $750.
> 
> while not yet confirmed, it would not surprise us at all to see it happen sooner rather than later.



DRIs new added business. Hmmm wonder how they will market it.

Options

1. Don’t call 1_800-JUNK to take out your trash. CALL 1_800-DRI OUTS.
2. Why pay 5k to Exit when we do it for 1?
3. Boy that trinket given at Sales Presentation was expensive wasn’t it?
4. DRI Dump Resort Immediately. CALL NOW!
5. One last Credit Card Hit and you are done!  CALL NOW!

My, my my. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mike1moss

Has anyone requested a waiver of the $1,000 per contract fee due to hardship based on health?


----------



## TUGJones

TUGJones said:


> APRIL 2019
> Thanks to this TUG Forum, we are in process of releasing our timeshare via the Diamond Transitions unit.  All paperwork notarized & submitted this week.
> UPDATED DATA:
> - Transitions now charges $750 “processing fee” (no longer $250 or $500)
> -  You are given 14 days from date of their acceptance letter to return documentation. (Our letter w docs came 7 days after the letter date...we called/emailed and got a one week extension.  I requested & received extension approval via email which I included in final documentation submitted.)
> All other information within this thread seems to be accurate & ongoing.
> -  Diamond Sales/marketing group professes no knowledge of this program or any group called ‘Transitions’, so don’t give up!  Follow data presented in this thread and you’re in your way.
> -  Avoid falling into the 3rd Party “We can get you out of your timeshare for $6000 Trap”!



JUNE 2019 UPDATE....
We have finally received our Formal Release paperwork from DRI. CAUTION: You will NOT receive said final paperwork unless you specifically call DRI Transitions and “verbally request” it!

THANK YOU TUG Forum for starting this thread re: DRI Transitions department.  We were happy to pay the $750 processing fee & endure the frustration of the process timeline in order to save an Annual Maintenance Fee in perpetuity of $1,000 (& growing).

The timeshare was indeed a “Resale” & had been through two previous owners prior to DRI.  (Isle of Bali, Orlando FL / Fixed Week #51).

My hat is off to you, TUGBrian!  Cheers mate


----------



## TUGBrian

so very happy to hear you got the help you needed without having to run the gauntlet of scammers!


----------



## trekdc

Rich B said:


> Just an update. I posted last Oct 16 that I had been approved for deedback by DRI. As of today I have a pending charge of $750 to my credit card so I looks like this transaction should be complete before Christmas. The only issue I experienced was a two week delay in getting the credit card authorization charge form. I called and requested to pay by VISA and was told a form had to be requested and would be mailed to me. After waiting two weeks and not receiving the form I called back and after being on hold for 45 minutes the person who answered emailed the form to me while we were talking to each other. Point being, be proactive. All I have talked to at DRI have been courteous and professional.
> Reading some earlier posts leads me to post the following. DRI spells out clearly their criteria for deedback approval. Let me post it here:
> *Conditions to Apply:*
> 
> You must have no existing loan balance or other lien encumbering the vacation ownership.
> You must be current on the payment of all maintenance fees up to the year for which you are relinquishing.
> You must have a clear and free title to the vacation ownership.
> All future reservations must be cancelled or traveled on prior to submitting a request. Does not apply to certain Fixed Week/Fixed Unit deeded week owners who have their reservation automatically booked in advance. Please call the Transitions team on 1.855.342.3689 for more information.
> Your vacation ownership must be in a Diamond Resorts Collection or managed property. Currently, members who own in Embarc or the EU Collection do not qualify.
> You must have purchased your vacation ownership directly from Diamond Resorts or from a predecessor whose developer rights were acquired by Diamond Resorts. Members and owners who have inherited or been gifted a vacation ownership from family will qualify if their family members would have qualified.
> Participation with a timeshare exit or resale company or firm may negatively impact your ability to apply for Transitions.
> Where applicable, if you meet the Conditions to Apply for Transitions, Diamond Resorts will consider your application on a case-by-case basis, reviewing it both on its own merits and in the context of all other qualifying Transition applications submitted to date. This program is subject to change or termination without notice and in the sole discretion of Diamond Resorts.



I have a Q. for Rich B. &/or any other member RE: You must be current on the payment of all maintenance fees up to the year for which you are relinquishing. Its now Aug.18, 2019. I'm paid up for 2019 fees. If I request a deedback from DRI now, do I have to pay the 2020 maintenance fees before I'm considered fully PAID UP?


----------



## trekdc

trekdc said:


> I have a Q. for Rich B. &/or any other member RE: You must be current on the payment of all maintenance fees up to the year for which you are relinquishing. Its now Aug.18, 2019. I'm paid up for 2019 fees. If I request a deedback from DRI now, do I have to pay the 2020 maintenance fees before I'm considered fully PAID UP?



*21/2019-- I spoke with the Transitions rep yesterday & was told that I qualified for the feedback, & that I would get an email confirmation & then the necessary documents which would have to be sent back within 2 weeks. I was also told that I would not have to pay 2020 MF. Also, I could call them for extension of that time. So far so good. It went as others on Tug have explained. I get an email confirmation today & see that the "PROCESSING FEES" (my italics) would be $1000. Yes that's right, $1000. No more a more reasonably ridiculous $750. To add confusion to outrageousness, Step 1 of the guide instructions states that the document (MRA or Mutual Release Agreement) will take anywhere from 30-90 days to receive this document, which incidentally has to be returned within 14 days! I'll pay & complete all this paperwork, & then after a reasonable wait, burn all these documents & try to forget this nightmare from DRI. My wife & I had this timeshare in Kissimmee, Fl, week 9, that we used only a few times. We haven't been back since 2005, while the MF kept going up & up each year. We were naive, obviously, & didn't know about Tug until recently. We should have rented a unit as some friends of ours have done. Oh well! Tug has been very helpful. Thanks to all!!


----------



## judithv

TUGBrian said:


> seen multiple mentions of DRI increasing the amount for this yet again, up to $1000 from its current $750.
> 
> while not yet confirmed, it would not surprise us at all to see it happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## judithv

Yep, $1000. 

We received a DRI letter dated 18 September 2019, advising that we can deed back our 2 bedroom lock off unit at Polo Towers for a $1000 fee. I am waiting to speak with someone from "Inventory Recovery". 

We have owned this deeded property since 1997. Bought it from the developer for $18K and have paid Special Assessments and HOA dues ($1200) faithfully ever since. Wisely, we resisted the pressure to upgrade to their "point" system. 

I am unsettled by this "offer". It seems absurd to pay what is equivalent to next years HOA fee just to relinquish this "asset". 

Any thoughts?


----------



## clifffaith

Three years ago when we gave back our US contracts they sent us all the paperwork and told us to return it after our last vacation was complete. Now they want vacations completed before they will process paperwork. We have three HI contracts 3-10-11.5, and want to Transition the 10K. I guess we are lucky we haven't booked anything for 2020 yet, or they'd want us to cancel those. We will try applying again the day we check into our last five day trip at the end of this month.


----------



## R.J.C.

judithv said:


> Yep, $1000.
> 
> We received a DRI letter dated 18 September 2019, advising that we can deed back our 2 bedroom lock off unit at Polo Towers for a $1000 fee. I am waiting to speak with someone from "Inventory Recovery".
> 
> We have owned this deeded property since 1997. Bought it from the developer for $18K and have paid Special Assessments and HOA dues ($1200) faithfully ever since. Wisely, we resisted the pressure to upgrade to their "point" system.
> 
> I am unsettled by this "offer". It seems absurd to pay what is equivalent to next years HOA fee just to relinquish this "asset".
> 
> Any thoughts?



Up until about a year ago, the Transitions fee was $250 (IMO a fair price). Then overnight it increased to $750 and just a couple of months later it went to $1,000. A 400% increase IMO because Diamond figured another way to gouge it's members. I believe this will just lead more people to employee the Nuclear Option (walking away without looking back) which will ultimately hurt both the owner (credit score hit) and Diamond (wasted time in foreclosing) in the long run.


----------



## geist1223

I believe it is $1,000.00 per Contract. While a person may have 1 account there can be multiple Contracts if more than one purchase was made.


----------



## Pcpete

We have been trying to unload our 2 DRI contracts all year. We signed up with Sell My Timeshare Now and wasted $3600. In August I tried the Transitions route and was told that because there was a third party involved, I was declined. I sent emails from SMTN stating the ad had been taken down and the listing canceled. Still declined. In late September I tried again. I included and highlighted the end of my listing with SMTN, and was declined due to the third party involvement. I phoned SMTN and requested a hard copy letter and email on the SMTN letterhead, I had to send a second request and still nothing. 
Our frustration is high to say the least. I can’t talk to anyone beyond a paper shuffler to get any kind of answer. Our 20,000 points for 2019 are not going to be used and I’m looking at the 2020 MF with a very bad taste in my mouth. 
We paid for the contracts within 30 days, everything is up to date. Interestingly, every time I go to my Facebook page, about the third post down is an ad from Diamond about exit scams. At this point, in my experience thus far, Transitions should be included.


----------



## clifffaith

We had to bug Diamond several times to send the paperwork because they kept declining because we had vacations scheduled. Finally got the approval and paperwork came about a week later. We were going to wait until after we'd paid the December property taxes on our home, and then I was going to call with a credit card for the $1000 Transition fee since cc is an option. But I got spooked yesterday when I saw someone on Facebook also commenting about the 14 day turn around time and went ahead and got a check in the mail on the 15th day. Last thing I needed was for them to play hardball on the 14 days (in the past we held on to paperwork for three months at their suggestion while completing our reservations).


----------



## MargaretN

Hi. I am wondering if someone can advise me how long it may take to hear from DRI after I sent an email requesting a deed back. My email was acknowledged but that was a couple of weeks ago and nothing since. I was hoping to hear something definitive before our 2020 fees are due. Thanks for any help/advice about this.


----------



## Pcpete

MargaretN, you have to call them at this point. Be prepared to listen to the same never ending advertising about how wonderful they are for a very long wait. I have waited as long as 90 minutes.


----------



## gerena

I was approved for the Transitions on October 28, 2019.  I have waited and waited.  I called them January as we were going to be leaving in February for a month.  They said they were waiting for the title search to come back to them.  Copied all the trust docs in case it came while we were gone.  Made arrangements with my daughter to get the documents to send in. My original email from them said I had 14 days to get my signed letter, trust docs and money back to them.  (But when I made the call in January, the rep said she hadn't heard of any 14 days or it would be invalid and I would have to start over-------It clearly said in my email ) Returned 2 weeks ago and nothing.  Called on March 18--still waiting for the title search which they requested February 28.  Hmmmm.  In the meantime I keep getting automated calls and emails to pay my 2020 maintenance fees.  Diamond said in the beginning I didn't owe them since I had been accepted for Transitions.


----------



## TGonzalez

03/31/30 Paid our maintenance fees for 2020 and submitted our Transition request in today. Wish us luck!
I will update the group on our progress.


----------



## Zaentz

I just sent an email requesting they take the timeshare back.

If they refuse or the fee too high or drag out the process and I just stop paying the annual maintenance, what steps could the company take?  Note: I own my apartment and pay my credit cards in full each month so low credit score would not bother me at all.


----------



## R.J.C.

Zaentz said:


> I just sent an email requesting they take the timeshare back.
> 
> If they refuse or the fee too high or drag out the process and I just stop paying the annual maintenance, what steps could the company take?  Note: I own my apartment and pay my credit cards in full each month so low credit score would not bother me at all.



No need to send an email. Just click on the Transition button on the Diamond website.


----------



## Grammarhero

Zaentz said:


> I just sent an email requesting they take the timeshare back.
> 
> If they refuse or the fee too high or drag out the process and I just stop paying the annual maintenance, what steps could the company take?  Note: I own my apartment and pay my credit cards in full each month so low credit score would not bother me at all.


Where is your TS located?


----------



## got4boys

I have been trying to give back my Diamond timeshare for years. There was some light at the end of the tunnel when in January of this year it was "approved".

A couple days ago, I got the email that not application was not processed due to that my "ownership is ineligible".

Just want to give the heads up on anyone that is trying to deed back their timeshare to Diamond at this time.


----------



## R.J.C.

got4boys said:


> I have been trying to give back my Diamond timeshare for years. There was some light at the end of the tunnel when in January of this year it was "approved".
> 
> A couple days ago, I got the email that not application was not processed due to that my "ownership is ineligible".
> 
> Just want to give the heads up on anyone that is trying to deed back their timeshare to Diamond at this time.



Is it a resale point contract? If so, those are ineligible for Transitions.


----------



## got4boys

R.J.C. said:


> Is it a resale point contract? If so, those are ineligible for Transitions.


It was a resale weeks contract.


----------



## R.J.C.

got4boys said:


> It was a resale weeks contract.



Same thing. Only purchases from the developer are eligible for Transitions.

I would suggest you try and give it to someone if you don't want it anymore.


----------



## TGonzalez

R.J.C. said:


> No need to send an email. Just click on the Transition button on the Diamond website.


They updated the website and it is no longer on there. Did they move somewhere and I just cant find it?


----------



## csalter2

TGonzalez said:


> They updated the website and it is no longer on there. Did they move somewhere and I just cant find it?



‘You can still go to the old website.  Click onto return to the “classic” website and you’ll get there.


----------



## Mollypc

csalter2 said:


> ‘You can still go to the old website.  Click onto return to the “classic” website and you’ll get there.
> 
> 
> Yes,  I found the link when I switched to the old view.


----------



## Mollypc

Thank you to everyone who has shared your experience with exciting DRI. I just  Received my email stating my transition request was approved. 

Question I have for this group is I've paid my 2020 assessment already so will they credit back for the time that I am not able to use it? They said that my account is suspended as of now so I'm not able to book anything from now through the end of the year? Do I get that credit back for the 6 months I can't use or have I lost that money along with a $1000 that I need to pay to sell my unit back?


----------



## pierrepierre

My understanding is, once approved for Transitions, all points in your account will be theirs........300 points....or 83,000 points.  The do not refund money from what I know and all travel (use of points) must be done before you go into Transitions.  However, closure is closure!


----------



## pedro47

pierrepierre said:


> My understanding is, once approved for Transitions, all points in your account will be theirs........300 points....or 83,000 points.  The do not refund money from what I know and all travel (use of points) must be done before you go into Transitions.  However, closure is closure!
> [/QUOTE
> 
> That does not seen to fair and this is the same company that is suing timeshare exit companies as scammers.
> 
> You will think some form of credit will be given the consumer(for the months not used). Six months will not and cannot be use by the consumer. IMO.


----------



## pierrepierre

I have not been a member of Tug that long, but sure have learned ALOT visiting the site! I know what I did right, know what I did wrong...and nobody is guilty for my actions but myself.  We ALL have different options in life, some well chosen, and others not so good.  Every time I go back and read the small print, yes, there was something there to question....but in the frenzy of making a good decision.....small print is overlooked.  I go back to 11th grade, economics teacher....TINSTAAFL...."there is no such thing as a free lunch"....and Diamond has that figured out.  I think their properties are wonderful, and the staff at the resorts great.....alas. I wish there were others things they could change........


----------



## pierrepierre

It is over!  We started Transitions on May 18 and as of the 1st September we do not have an account with Diamond Resorts.  Once Transitions was started, paper work, trust papers, Notary, a check for each contract....it moved right along though we were informed that during this Covid time, it could take a touch longer.  We are thankful it is over as maintenance fees were well over $9,00 a year and I had to finally admit my  husband was not going to travel as much as he said he would!....dah, why keep purchasing more points?!  And now, saved points would not be doing us any good with restrictions on travel....and who knows when this will end. Being cost effective and using points on air fares and hotels was not a great way to use points up.  I was almost doing spread sheets on the positive and negative of keeping our membership, and after each try...it became obvious of what we should do - with free time we had, and keeping it financially worth while.  Alas, it is over, but the beautiful trips and lessons learned....will not be forgotten!


----------



## SHG

Well, my results are disappointing. Diamond sent me a email approving my buy back. Then a week later, sent me a letter denying my buy back. The letter stated that because I purchased on the aftermarket, they would not buy back my timeshare..... I know they have the discretion to purchase aftermarket units, but they declined mine. I have a Riviera Beach and Spa unit...


----------



## clifffaith

Started the Transition process on our last two Diamond contracts. This is what they sent us today:

November 1, 2020

We have approved your Transitions request for contract ###


Your relinquishment will be processed in the next calendar year, and you will not be billed for the upcoming year’s Maintenance Fees. With this approval, you agree that your contract/account will be suspended and you will not be able to use your ownership in the next calendar year. Your account will be flagged and placed accordingly into the queue at the beginning of the next calendar year on a first-come, first-served basis, subject to an annual cap. You will soon receive the owner/member acknowledgement form for you to complete and return.


If you have any questions, please contact our Transitions™ team by calling  1.855.342.3689 or emailing  Transitions@diamondresorts.com.


Sincerely,


The Diamond Resorts Transitions Team

-----
I'll believe "you will not be billed" when I don't see them hit me with an autopay for January maintenance fees. The right hand never knows what the left hand is doing.


----------



## pedro47

clifffaith said:


> Started the Transition process on our last two Diamond contracts. This is what they sent us today:
> 
> November 1, 2020
> 
> We have approved your Transitions request for contract ###
> 
> 
> Your relinquishment will be processed in the next calendar year, and you will not be billed for the upcoming year’s Maintenance Fees. With this approval, you agree that your contract/account will be suspended and you will not be able to use your ownership in the next calendar year. Your account will be flagged and placed accordingly into the queue at the beginning of the next calendar year on a first-come, first-served basis, subject to an annual cap. You will soon receive the owner/member acknowledgement form for you to complete and return.
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, please contact our Transitions™ team by calling  1.855.342.3689 or emailing  Transitions@diamondresorts.com.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> The Diamond Resorts Transitions Team
> 
> -----
> I'll believe "you will not be billed" when I don't see them hit me with an autopay for January maintenance fees. The right hand never knows what the left hand is doing.


How long did this process take?


----------



## clifffaith

pedro47 said:


> How long did this process take?



The applying and acceptance was less than 24 hours, if you don't count the fact that I applied in the middle of our Carlsbad stay last week only to be instantly rejected because all our vacations hadn't been completed. My understanding had been you had to have "no pending reservations", but apparently being in the midst of one counted against us.


----------



## chemteach

I have a question about the buyback program - I have a complicated situation.  I purchased 16,500 US Collection points, and with that purchase, Diamond took back a PVC membership and put two of my deeded weeks into the Club.  When I asked about giving back the US Collections points, I received an email back that I had a pending reservation - but the reservation was made with one of the deeded weeks that was brought into the club with the purchase of the 16,500 US Collection Points.  So I am quite a bit confused.  Does anyone know how this all works if you have deeded weeks that were brought into the club?  Can the US Collection points not be returned?  I need to call transitions to get some of this figured out.  Diamond is not making the process easy, and I have way too many points in Diamond Resorts.  I like their system, but they changed the point value for several affiliates, (the points to reserve went up 3-fold) and this was the main way I was using my points.  Now the system isn't working for me the way it has for the past 5 or so years.  Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## pierrepierre

After going thru transitions, my understanding was that all reservations, all points had to be used/completed.  Pending reservations were a no, no. It does not surprise me if they see movement of points, which have not been used, into another source to empty an account.  We were thinking of that, however the computer can track everything, especially if it is with your account with Diamond.  They know dates and times.....and where the points went.  Good luck to all.....with maintenance fees soon to be advised.


----------



## timetotug

clifffaith said:


> The applying and acceptance was less than 24 hours, if you don't count the fact that I applied in the middle of our Carlsbad stay last week only to be instantly rejected because all our vacations hadn't been completed. My understanding had been you had to have "no pending reservations", but apparently being in the midst of one counted against us.


Did you apply twice then to be accepted the second time? Did you submit the application on a weekend? If so, did they respond to you on a weekend?


----------



## clifffaith

timetotug said:


> Did you apply twice then to be accepted the second time? Did you submit the application on a weekend? If so, did they respond to you on a weekend?



Yes, applied twice. Once in the middle of our last vacation which was rejected, then on the Saturday the vacation ended which was accepted two days later on Monday. That was Nov 1st, as of today still waiting for them to ask for the $2,000 fee for the two contracts.


----------



## pierrepierre

When going thru transitions, I hope everyone is saving & making copies of ALL correspondences.  If purchased in Arizona, transitions is $250.00 per contract, other states I believe it is $1,00.00. We were quoted in an email - $250.00 per contract.  I saved/copied it.  Then when we had all the paper work,  3 were $1,000  since they were purchased in Las Vegas - but alas, with that saved email, they agreed to the $250 per contract....a savings of $2,250.  Follow Diamond directions, print everything, and act fast. Not paying maintenance fees along with my $2,250 savings, and not knowing when we feel confident about traveling again, we are pleased with actions to exit Diamond Resorts.


----------



## gerena

We applied October 21, 2019 and were rejected because of an outstanding stay.  Well, it had gotten messed up in their department so had to fix that.  We applied again onOctober 29, 2019 and were accepted.  They told us that when they sent the documents we would only have 14 days to return them.  We waited and waited.  Finally called Diamond and even though it said in writing, the agent denied the 14 day issue.  But we were going on a trip; so I had everything run off and at the house for someone to send them in.  I  had had several phone calls as to what we were to send for sure--right hand/left hand issue.  Our attorney said to send one item to avoid delay and finally someone at Diamond said that it was needed(a trust document).  They said they would get it in the mail right away. Well another 2 weeks and the envelope had the same postmark as the one sent 2 weeks before.  Hmmmm.  We finally received the documents from them on April 14 and I had them motorized on April 15, returning them in their envelope.   I returned home and called to pay the $250 (we owned in Arizona).  They would tell me call in 2 weeks, I did.......then call in 2 weeks, I did.  On June 3, "Call back in 30 days."  Called back July 5............call back in a few days.  I asked if they would let me know when the contract had been cancelled.  They said that when you couldn't access the website anymore, you were cancelled.  Hmmmm.  I wanted a written document, so on July 17, I could no longer access my DRI account.  I called them and sent me a letter via email attachment.  Also got another email saying that the account had been cancelled.  So it was from Oct 21, 2019 to July 17, 2020----9 months.  

I then cancelled our membership with Interval International.  They didn't try to talk me into staying or anything.  Easy and prompt refund.

I am happy to be done with Diamond.  Ever since they purchased ILX, it has been a nightmare for us.  We lost so much trading value that we really couldn't go anywhere.  I have kept our Wyndham weeks and trade through RCI.


----------



## FeelingFleeced

We just submitted our contract to the Transitions program. I am wondering how long it will take after reading some of the commentary above. I hope it goes quickly. I am also waiting to see what surprises they throw at me.  Ever since Day 1, they have done nothing for me other than continually ask for more money -every time I turn around. 

It sickens me to know that the Timeshare Lobby is so powerful that the politicians allow the deceptive and immoral practices to go on.  The timeshare industry writ large should be Beaten like Gongs -along with the many states legislatures who enable them.

I will be so glad to distance myself from this *Brotherhood of Thieves* -which is Diamond Resorts.

To be sure, I went into this thing starry eyed, without much research -throwing myself into the arms of the jackals who prey on people like me.

That's on me.

But they never lived up to the lofty promises, of which there were many.  

I was told by an attorney that I don't even have clear title because they sold more weeks than existed. 

Could I pursue that legally? I suppose I could if I had a basket of money and a lot of time.

I am ready to walk away.


----------



## Iggyearl

Diamond Resorts is not everyone's favorite developer.  However, they do not sell weeks - they sell points.  Gold Key sold weeks, but Diamond has been "converting" people to points.  You would have no basis to try and sue Diamond as they are surely within the legal parameters of the points they can sell.  Best to consider your plight as a lesson learned.  Don't go to any more presentations.  I hope your Transitions application is approved.


----------



## sjudge

What a business model, I sold gave mine back, they have destroyed resale by the fees, and have replenished the units they have to sell by "taking" these back.  Why didnt I think of that.


----------



## chapjim

Just got home from a week at Grand Beach I in Orlando, our first visit there after owning for thirteen years.  We own a single re-sale floating week -- it has been a good renter except for this year, which is why we used the week.  I should add that we really enjoyed our stay there.

I emailed DRI when the Transitions program was announced.  I was rejected, which I expected because our week was acquired re-sale.  I have paid maintenance fees and have a reservation for 2021.  However, after that I don't think I will pay any more maintenance fees.  This week at Grand Beach is simply too expensive for what I get. 

I am 75 years old and work full-time but intend to retire at the end of September 2021 and would like to reduce some fixed expenses.  We are well-set.  No house or car payments and I don't anticipate any major purchases so I couldn't care less if I suffer a hit to my credit rating (my FICO score hovers between 820 and 829). 

I was willing to pay them $1,000 to take the week and they refused.  Now, DRI can foreclose with my blessing.

What is the likely outcome of this course of action?  I can handle emails and phone calls with threats of dire consequences.


----------



## pierrepierre

As long as you have an active reservation- 2021 - they will do nothing with transitions.


----------



## csalter2

I like my ownership with DR. I just don’t like the maintenance fees. I get value from it. I’ve owned since the late 1990’s before DR was in existence. I can get several weeks from my points. It’s actually not a bad ownership if you know how to use it.


----------



## FeelingFleeced

My Transition application was rejected. I was told the reason is that there is 'either' an outstanding loan or a lien on it.

There is neither.

I sense they want to put me off until I pay my maint. fees in January.

I'm not paying.  They can have it.  I'm done with the Brotherhood of Thieves.


----------



## FeelingFleeced

pierrepierre said:


> I have not been a member of Tug that long, but sure have learned ALOT visiting the site! I know what I did right, know what I did wrong...and nobody is guilty for my actions but myself.  We ALL have different options in life, some well chosen, and others not so good.  Every time I go back and read the small print, yes, there was something there to question....but in the frenzy of making a good decision.....small print is overlooked.  I go back to 11th grade, economics teacher....TINSTAAFL...."there is no such thing as a free lunch"....and Diamond has that figured out.  I think their properties are wonderful, and the staff at the resorts great.....alas. I wish there were others things they could change........



Mr. (or Ms.) Pierre -

I am happy to know you are so forgiving of this Brotherhood of Thieves if it helps get you through the night.  

There is only one way the entire t/s industry can even exist.  That is the enormous money they put into financing the campaigns of politicians. 

Without the Lap Dog politicians, the t/s industry would have been outlawed generations ago. They would have gone the way of the Snake Oil Salesmen and the traveling carnivals who preyed upon the 'Rubes' who believe anything.

Yes, you are correct. We make our own decisions.

For good or ill.  

That does not excuse the business model built to fleece the unsuspecting that is, surprisingly, Still Legal.


----------



## chapjim

pierrepierre said:


> As long as you have an active reservation- 2021 - they will do nothing with transitions.



Irrelevant -- it doesn't matter about a 2021 reservation.   I'm excluded from Transitions because I bought on eBay.


----------



## csalter2

chapjim said:


> Irrelevant -- it doesn't matter about a 2021 reservation.   I'm excluded from Transitions because I bought on eBay.



Correct! If you bought from a third party and not from the developer, which would be Diamond or from the company that Diamond purchased, you cannot participate in the Transitions program.


----------



## Hubble

chapjim said:


> Irrelevant -- it doesn't matter about a 2021 reservation.   I'm excluded from Transitions because I bought on eBay.



Well, I don't mean to reply to you specifically here, but am just reporting in.

Today, I logged into Diamond and see that my membership has finally ended.

I applied for Transitions on July 5.  Our '20 week's exchange vacation had been cancelled due to COVID, but Interval had provided a compensation certificate that I essentially used to rebook.  Initially, I didn't think we were eligible, with a mid-Sept week outstanding, but the thought occurred to me in July that maybe we were.  Anyway, I applied, and a month later received the approval letter and the paperwork.  I wrote the deed agent
to see how long we had to send in the paperwork, and was told 60 days.  So, we took our trip in Sept. in Sedona and stopped at a notary upon checking out and sent the forms along with the check back to deed agent.  They got sent to Diamond by mid-Oct.,and it has taken this long for them finally to finalize things.

We had a low TDi week that didn't really make sense for us in the long run.  I did manage to get some decent trades out of it, but we're
glad to be out, all things considered.  I appreciate all those involved with this thread for the help in showing the way.


----------



## JanT

I guess they changed their feedback program because about 6 or 7 years ago they took our Polo Towers week back and we had purchased it off eBay.



chapjim said:


> Irrelevant -- it doesn't matter about a 2021 reservation.   I'm excluded from Transitions because I bought on eBay.


----------



## dioxide45

JanT said:


> I guess they changed their feedback program because about 6 or 7 years ago they took our Polo Towers week back and we had purchased it off eBay.


Not really sure how they would know where one bought a week except that it was bought on resale.


----------



## JanT

I doubt they do.  I was just surprised by the comment that chapjim made about not being eligible for the transitions program because he bought on eBay.


dioxide45 said:


> Not really sure how they would know where one bought a week except that it was bought on resale.


----------



## chapjim

JanT said:


> I doubt they do.  I was just surprised by the comment that chapjim made about not being eligible for the transitions program because he bought on eBay.



That's exactly right.  eBay isn't the point, only that I didn't buy from DRI.


----------



## JanT

That is interesting - they definitely changed their system then because we didn’t buy our resale week from DRI and we deeded it back to them.  But, as I said, it was quite a few years ago.



chapjim said:


> That's exactly right.  eBay isn't the point, only that I didn't buy from DRI.


----------



## TUGBrian

id certainly still suggest continuing to apply for transitions even with resale purchases...

eventually they have to come around as they are just pushing every resale buyer into default or a timeshare exit scam as those ownerships are impossible to sell or even give away in many cases.


----------



## csalter2

TUGBrian said:


> id certainly still suggest continuing to apply for transitions even with resale purchases...
> 
> eventually they have to come around as they are just pushing every resale buyer into default or a timeshare exit scam as those ownerships are impossible to sell or even give away in many cases.



Well, DRI is very clear now about an owner having to have to bought directly from them to be eligible for their Transitions program.  Its not “loosey goosey”.
It’s spelled out pretty clearly on the owners website.


----------



## TUGBrian

no other way to pressure them into changing the policy...especially if the only other alternative is to default or fall victim to an upfront fee scammer.


----------



## csalter2

TUGBrian said:


> no other way to pressure them into changing the policy...especially if the only other alternative is to default or fall victim to an upfront fee scammer.



There will come a day...


----------



## TUGBrian

the industry has always been a bit slow to adapt to change such as this.  but if you look back just a few years ago, NONE of these deedback programs existed.

covid certainly did not help things, and many resorts and developers are going to have huge losses for 2020....as well as continuing on thru 2021.


----------



## Hubble

TUGBrian said:


> the industry has always been a bit slow to adapt to change such as this.  but if you look back just a few years ago, NONE of these deedback programs existed.
> 
> covid certainly did not help things, and many resorts and developers are going to have huge losses for 2020....as well as continuing on thru 2021.



Diamond has been bought out by Hilton.  Wonder what the ramifications will be.


----------



## Fried_shrimp

Hubble said:


> Diamond has been bought out by Hilton.  Wonder what the ramifications will be.



Looks like it will be summer time before we find out.


----------



## Donnacindy

I just joined this wonderful forum.  My folks gave me their timeshare, but I really did not want it.  I agreed to take it off of their hands since they are in their 90s.  I have had it for 3 years now and we don't use it.  What is the best way to sell or give it back?  I am with Diamond Resorts Grande Villa in Orlando, FL.  I simply can't afford the maintenance fees due to this past year.  Help please?  I would appreciate any helpful information.  
Thank you kindly


----------



## Fried_shrimp

Donnacindy said:


> I just joined this wonderful forum.  My folks gave me their timeshare, but I really did not want it.  I agreed to take it off of their hands since they are in their 90s.  I have had it for 3 years now and we don't use it.  What is the best way to sell or give it back?  I am with Diamond Resorts Grande Villa in Orlando, FL.  I simply can't afford the maintenance fees due to this past year.  Help please?  I would appreciate any helpful information.
> Thank you kindly



If you have access to the Diamond website, you can click on the Transitions button and see if it is eligible for Transitions. It costs $1,000 to transition a week or points contract back to Diamond so it depends on exactly what you own to determine the total cost.

Bigger question is though, why haven't you used it in the 3 years you've owned it? If you're not sure how, that is something I can help you with.


----------



## LannyPC

Donnacindy said:


> What is the best way to sell or give it back?  I am with Diamond Resorts Grande Villa in Orlando, FL.  I simply can't afford the maintenance fees due to this past year.



If you are behind on your MF payments, then you can't give it away or sell it.  As Fried Shrimp suggested above, try the Transitions program although I believe they will only accept deed backs in this program for owners who bought from the developer. 

If the Transtions program turns you down then you have a couple of other options.  First keep in mind that most Central FL TSs like yours are probably worth zero dollars resale, so please eliminate any fantasies about selling for thousands of dollars.  In fact, in many cases like yours, owners are offering incentives to new takers of their TSs such as paying the next MF.  *If* you can afford to pay the past MF (although you said you can't afford it at this time), I would suggest paying it so that there are no road blocks to giving it away. 

If you can't afford it, then your best option, unpalatable as it may seem, is to stop all payments and let it go into foreclosure. You may face a hit on your credit score and a bunch of collection calls and letters.

The biggest thing that most here on TUG advise against is using these law firms or companies (they usually have comforting-sounding words in their title such as exit/cancel/relief) to get you out of your predicament.  They charge large upfront fees and are usually scams.  And they do not have any magical powers to do things that you can't do yourself.


----------



## Fried_shrimp

LannyPC said:


> If you are behind on your MF payments, then you can't give it away or sell it.  As Fried Shrimp suggested above, try the Transitions program although I believe they will only accept deed backs in this program for owners who bought from the developer.
> 
> If the Transtions program turns you down then you have a couple of other options.  First keep in mind that most Central FL TSs like yours are probably worth zero dollars resale, so please eliminate any fantasies about selling for thousands of dollars.  In fact, in many cases like yours, owners are offering incentives to new takers of their TSs such as paying the next MF.  *If* you can afford to pay the past MF (although you said you can't afford it at this time), I would suggest paying it so that there are no road blocks to giving it away.
> 
> If you can't afford it, then your best option, unpalatable as it may seem, is to stop all payments and let it go into foreclosure. You may face a hit on your credit score and a bunch of collection calls and letters.
> 
> The biggest thing that most here on TUG advise against is using these law firms or companies (they usually have comforting-sounding words in their title such as exit/cancel/relief) to get you out of your predicament.  They charge large upfront fees and are usually scams.  And they do not have any magical powers to do things that you can't do yourself.



Points or weeks that come from a family member stay clean and would be eligible for Transitions.

I would eliminate any fantasies of selling for thousands of pennies as well.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

Fried_shrimp said:


> Points or weeks the come from a family member stay clean and would be eligible for Transitions.
> 
> I would eliminate and fantasies of selling for thousands of pennies as well.


Correct, provided the family member purchased from DRI/Sunterra.


----------



## Fried_shrimp

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Correct, provided the family member purchased from DRI/Sunterra.



I believe it holds true even if it was purchased prior to Sunterra/DRI involvement. Such as old legacy owners at Powhatan when it was an independent resort. Then it was bought by Sunterra and then by DRI.


----------



## Frankiesmom

LannyPC said:


> If you are behind on your MF payments, then you can't give it away or sell it.  As Fried Shrimp suggested above, try the Transitions program although I believe they will only accept deed backs in this program for owners who bought from the developer.
> 
> If the Transtions program turns you down then you have a couple of other options.  First keep in mind that most Central FL TSs like yours are probably worth zero dollars resale, so please eliminate any fantasies about selling for thousands of dollars.  In fact, in many cases like yours, owners are offering incentives to new takers of their TSs such as paying the next MF.  *If* you can afford to pay the past MF (although you said you can't afford it at this time), I would suggest paying it so that there are no road blocks to giving it away.
> 
> If you can't afford it, then your best option, unpalatable as it may seem, is to stop all payments and let it go into foreclosure. You may face a hit on your credit score and a bunch of collection calls and letters.
> 
> The biggest thing that most here on TUG advise against is using these law firms or companies (they usually have comforting-sounding words in their title such as exit/cancel/relief) to get you out of your predicament.  They charge large upfront fees and are usually scams.  And they do not have any magical powers to do things that you can't do yourself.


Thank you for this info.  We are Canadian owners of Diamond Resorts timeshare points that we bought on the resale market. We can no longer afford maintenance fees and Diamond won’t take them back in their Transitions program...we are stressed out beyond belief


----------



## dioxide45

Frankiesmom said:


> Thank you for this info.  We are Canadian owners of Diamond Resorts timeshare points that we bought on the resale market. We can no longer afford maintenance fees and Diamond won’t take them back in their Transitions program...we are stressed out beyond belief


Have you looked at this to see what the chances of a negative impact if you just walked away?








						[ 2020 ] Timeshare Default Credit Report/Collection Tracking
					

Great information.  How about The Manhattan Club?  Sorry. Nothing for that.




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Frankiesmom

dioxide45 said:


> Have you looked at this to see what the chances of a negative impact if you just walked away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ 2020 ] Timeshare Default Credit Report/Collection Tracking
> 
> 
> Great information.  How about The Manhattan Club?  Sorry. Nothing for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


We’ve been looking into it but it’s not clear. I don’t know if Diamond Resorts will come after us and try to sue us for unpaid maintenance fees.  I’ve contacted the Attorney General for our province but got no clear answer.  There must be other Canadians in this situation


----------



## tschwa2

dioxide45 said:


> Have you looked at this to see what the chances of a negative impact if you just walked away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ 2020 ] Timeshare Default Credit Report/Collection Tracking
> 
> 
> Great information.  How about The Manhattan Club?  Sorry. Nothing for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


For several years now, people on one of the Diamond facebook groups have sworn that walking away from a fully paid Diamond contract/deed had zero effect on their credit and was never reported.  Defaulting on loans, many people reported that it was reported and credit did decline but the advocacy facebook group had letter templates to send to the credit bureaus which sometimes helped mitigate.  

With the $1000 return fee more and more people each year seemed to decide to just stop paying and usually the report was within 8-9 months; Diamond would send a deed in lieu of foreclosure and nothing would be reported.  I don't know if this will change with the HGVC takeover.  I know my Virginia beach week went up just under $200 as a result in Diamond's "management" to over $1200 and as a resale owner that doesn't even have the option of returning for a $1000 fee, walking away sounds good.  Transfer fees to a new owner brings the resale value for almost any weeks other than 25-32 down to less than $0.


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> For several years now, people on one of the Diamond facebook groups have sworn that walking away from a fully paid Diamond contract/deed had zero effect on their credit and was never reported.  Defaulting on loans, many people reported that it was reported and credit did decline but the advocacy facebook group had letter templates to send to the credit bureaus which sometimes helped mitigate.
> 
> With the $1000 return fee more and more people each year seemed to decide to just stop paying and usually the report was within 8-9 months; Diamond would send a deed in lieu of foreclosure and nothing would be reported.  I don't know if this will change with the HGVC takeover.  I know my Virginia beach week went up just under $200 as a result in Diamond's "management" to over $1200 and as a resale owner that doesn't even have the option of returning for a $1000 fee, walking away sounds good.  Transfer fees to a new owner brings the resale value for almost any weeks other than 25-32 down to less than $0.


This doesn't seem to make sense. Go through the expense of foreclosure instead of taking $1,000 from the resale owner to deedback. $1000 is better than foreclosure costs. It doesn't make sense. What is up with the management at DRI making these decisions.


----------



## Fried_shrimp

dioxide45 said:


> This doesn't seem to make sense. Go through the expense of foreclosure instead of taking $1,000 from the resale owner to deedback. $1000 is better than foreclosure costs. It doesn't make sense. What is up with the management at DRI making these decisions.



It was part of the creation of Transitions that only developer purchased weeks/contracts would be eligible. Don't know who made the decision or why but it is what it is. My guess is that they think resale owners would be quicker to give up their timeshare since they had little to nothing invested in it compared to those who purchased from the developer.


----------



## dioxide45

Fried_shrimp said:


> It was part of the creation of Transitions that only developer purchased weeks/contracts would be eligible. Don't know who made the decision or why but it is what it is. My guess is that they think resale owners would be quicker to give up their timeshare since they had little to nothing invested in it compared to those who purchased from the developer.


Possibly, but a resale owner is also someone who bought a week and a direct buyer is someone who was sold the timeshare. Timeshare for the most part are a SOLD product. Most don't go in with the plan to buy one but walk out of a timeshare presentation with one. I would expect that a higher percentage of resale buyers are happy with what they own vs direct purchasers. I would also think that resale buyers make up such a small percentage of owners overall that it wouldn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Hubble

Donnacindy said:


> I just joined this wonderful forum.  My folks gave me their timeshare, but I really did not want it.  I agreed to take it off of their hands since they are in their 90s.  I have had it for 3 years now and we don't use it.  What is the best way to sell or give it back?  I am with Diamond Resorts Grande Villa in Orlando, FL.  I simply can't afford the maintenance fees due to this past year.  Help please?  I would appreciate any helpful information.
> Thank you kindly




I went through the Transitions program last year, paying 1000 to get rid of my offseason VA Beach week.  Transitions used to be easy to find on the Diamond website, but is somewhat in the background now, a link off of the financials section, as I recall.  Maybe not, but getting there required a bit of looking around.  Overall, things weren't that bad for us during our six years as owners, but I felt the long term trend wasn't going to be worth it, and didn't know how long the Transitions exit program would be an option.


----------



## 5travelers

After owning for 16 years, we reached a major milestone:  We are done with Diamond Resorts by completing the submitting all the notarized paperwork 3 months ago as required by DRI’s Transitions program. Just checked our online DRI account and there is no record of us. Such a relief not to deal with yearly increasing maintenance fees and paltry selection of resorts with our available points.


----------



## csalter2

5travelers said:


> After owning for 16 years, we reached a major milestone:  We are done with Diamond Resorts by completing the submitting all the notarized paperwork 3 months ago as required by DRI’s Transitions program. Just checked our online DRI account and there is no record of us. Such a relief not to deal with yearly increasing maintenance fees and paltry selection of resorts with our available points.



So was there any particular reason that you are sharing this information? Did something significant occur?


----------



## AnnaS

5travelers said:


> After owning for 16 years, we reached a major milestone:  We are done with Diamond Resorts by completing the submitting all the notarized paperwork 3 months ago as required by DRI’s Transitions program. Just checked our online DRI account and there is no record of us. Such a relief not to deal with yearly increasing maintenance fees and paltry selection of resorts with our available points.



Congrats!! Maintenance free/one less bill to pay?


----------



## dougp26364

We did the same thing several years ago. For us, it was the overall fees of DRI vs Marriott vs Hilton as we were owners with all three. We dumped DRI and eventually increased our Marriott ownership. So far it’s been the best move we’ve made as timeshare owners. 

If DRI had kept their fees more in line with their quality, we’d have had no problem remaining owners in their system.  But the rapid escalation of THE Club fees plus increases in regular MF’s put the, in the same range as clubs that had considerably higher quality than DRI, and that alone made them expendable.


----------



## pierrepierre

We completed transitions last year and are pleased with our move to do so.  Resorts were being clustered in a couple locations and once you have travelled there for 5-10+ years....we found it difficult to find new locations we wanted to stay at.  Hotels - after you purchased the points and paid MFs, were not a good trade, nor were the airline tickets - when you do the math.  I also had to finally accept the fact, though my husband wanted to travel, he was NOT ever going to commit to the level he wanted the points/Platinum. At 50,000+ points, the MFs were to high to accept - for the travel we did.  We have some great memories, but when doing the math - it was time to leave, and with the MFs  dollars in our pocket - and with riding the covid train now & into the near future, our travels are still not using up those MFs dollars.  Everyone does what their head and heart tell them to do.....


----------



## hopeimnotscammed

We received notification from Diamond resorts in 1/21 that our transitions application was approved and we would be receiving surrender documents in 30-90 days, we have received nothing but past due invoices and they are not responding as to the status.  Does anyone have a person that I can talk to to resolve this?


----------



## dioxide45

csalter2 said:


> So was there any particular reason that you are sharing this information? Did something significant occur?


They got out of of their DRI timeshare. That isn't significant enough?


----------



## dioxide45

hopeimnotscammed said:


> We received notification from Diamond resorts in 1/21 that our transitions application was approved and we would be receiving surrender documents in 30-90 days, we have received nothing but past due invoices and they are not responding as to the status.  Does anyone have a person that I can talk to to resolve this?


Don't you need to remain current in order to take advantage of their exit program?


----------



## pierrepierre

congrats on anyone wanting to leave their time share!  We really cannot judge them NOT knowing reasons in their heart and head!


----------



## tschwa2

hopeimnotscammed said:


> We received notification from Diamond resorts in 1/21 that our transitions application was approved and we would be receiving surrender documents in 30-90 days, we have received nothing but past due invoices and they are not responding as to the status.  Does anyone have a person that I can talk to to resolve this?


I agree with dioxide, one of the requirements of transitions is you have to keep current and pay any MF's until the transaction is complete.  Fees don't stop when they accept you.  They stop when the process is complete.


----------



## csalter2

In my opinion when there are lots of people who are leaving through the same program it’s not significant. If there was something unusual or unheard of then it’s significant. It’s all over various Facebook and sites like TUG of people using Diamond’s Transitions program to get from under the timeshare. Just my point of view.


----------



## dioxide45

csalter2 said:


> In my opinion when there are lots of people who are leaving through the same program it’s not significant. If there was something unusual or unheard of then it’s significant. It’s all over various Facebook and sites like TUG of people using Diamond’s Transitions program to get from under the timeshare. Just my point of view.


Perhaps this should have been posted to the existing sticky.


----------



## csalter2

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps this should have been posted to the existing sticky.


The Transitions program is on the Sticky :









						Sticky - DRI now accepting deedbacks - Give back your Diamond Resorts Timeshare
					

Edit/Update:  As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.  Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/     The financial dept...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## dioxide45

csalter2 said:


> The Transitions program is on the Sticky :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky - DRI now accepting deedbacks - Give back your Diamond Resorts Timeshare
> 
> 
> Edit/Update:  As of December 2017 DRI now officially has a name for this program called TRANSITIONS.  Information (including who/how to contact) is available here in this thread:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/transitions-is-finally-announced.267181/     The financial dept...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com


I know that, I asked if this should have perhaps been posted there?


----------



## clifffaith

clifffaith said:


> Started the Transition process on our last two Diamond contracts. This is what they sent us today:
> 
> November 1, 2020
> 
> We have approved your Transitions request for contract ###
> 
> 
> Your relinquishment will be processed in the next calendar year, and you will not be billed for the upcoming year’s Maintenance Fees. With this approval, you agree that your contract/account will be suspended and you will not be able to use your ownership in the next calendar year. Your account will be flagged and placed accordingly into the queue at the beginning of the next calendar year on a first-come, first-served basis, subject to an annual cap. You will soon receive the owner/member acknowledgement form for you to complete and return.
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, please contact our Transitions™ team by calling  1.855.342.3689 or emailing  Transitions@diamondresorts.com.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> 
> The Diamond Resorts Transitions Team
> 
> -----
> I'll believe "you will not be billed" when I don't see them hit me with an autopay for January maintenance fees. The right hand never knows what the left hand is doing.



We waited almost a full six months for paperwork. The paperwork for two contracts came separately a week apart. In the meantime they hit us with Jan & Feb autopays. On the one hand I didn't mind paying monthly because it lessened the pain of coming up with $2K for our last two contracts, on the other I decided I couldn't trust them to figure it out so we told our CC to stop accepting charges from Diàmond. They now indicate the process is faster if you call to pay your transition fee by CC on the phone, so I did that with the largest contract (had to call twice and insist they take my call because they weren't calling back as promised) and then put the notarized paperwork in the mail. Did that Tuesday. At the end of next week I'll send in the small contract with a check less the $477 already paid with auto pay. Let them figure it out with the maintenance fee department. I kept the paperwork separate and spaced out to avoid having the short pay/auto pay issue affect the 12,000 point contract and being held up by any issues with the 3000 point account.


----------



## Hicoww

clifffaith said:


> We waited almost a full six months for paperwork. The paperwork for two contracts came separately a week apart. In the meantime they hit us with Jan & Feb autopays. On the one hand I didn't mind paying monthly because it lessened the pain of coming up with $2K for our last two contracts, on the other I decided I couldn't trust them to figure it out so we told our CC to stop accepting charges from Diàmond. They now indicate the process is faster if you call to pay your transition fee by CC on the phone, so I did that with the largest contract (had to call twice and insist they take my call because they weren't calling back as promised) and then put the notarized paperwork in the mail. Did that Tuesday. At the end of next week I'll send in the small contract with a check less the $477 already paid with auto pay. Let them figure it out with the maintenance fee department. I kept the paperwork separate and spaced out to avoid having the short pay/auto pay issue affect the 12,000 point contract and being held up by any issues with the 3000 point account.


  When did you buy?  We were told you can't use Transitions if you bought in 2016 or later.  We bought with ILX in 2003 and have added points since.


----------



## clifffaith

Hicoww said:


> When did you buy?  We were told you can't use Transitions if you bought in 2016 or later.  We bought with ILX in 2003 and have added points since.



We had a total of five contracts, bought first one or two when they were Sunterra starting in 2007. Last one likely purchased in 2014 or 2015. One contract was rolling ILX into Diàmond with an additional purchase. I am unaware of any limits on using Transitions beyond having purchased from the developer and the contact having no outstanding loans. I believe not being able to Transition contracts signed in 2016 or later is untrue.


----------



## Arusso

clifffaith said:


> We had a total of five contracts, bought first one or two when they were Sunterra starting in 2007. Last one likely purchased in 2014 or 2015. One contract was rolling ILX into Diàmond with an additional purchase. I am unaware of any limits on using Transitions beyond having purchased from the developer and the contact having no outstanding loans. I believe not being able to Transition contracts signed in 2016 or later is untrue.


Since you have gone through this process, I have a couple of questions.  I beg your indulgence.  This may be a trivial question but when you decided to initiate this process, were you given a DR produced document that outlined the steps to follow that you could share?  Assuming all the paperwork is submitted and correct and you receive an "acceptance" communication, is there a timeline for completion?  It is understood that to be eligible to apply to the Transitions program in the first place, an owner must have purchased directly from a developer and be up-to-date with MFs.  If all MFs are paid (say, for example in January) is it reasonable to expect the deed transfer to occur before the year is up and before the next MFs are due?  During the process, are exchanges or use of existing points or previously made reservations allowed?  Thank you.....


----------



## tschwa2

Another Mf's may come due before the process is completed but If you have been accepted I don't think they expect you to pay it.  They do have an unpublished cut off date at which they won't accept you unless you pay the following years MF's first.  Last year I believe the cut off date was Sept 30 but if they process is taking a long time they could readjust and make it even earlier.  You can't have any non completed reservations and you won't be able to use any points once accepted.  If you have any points left you need to complete travel before applying or forfeit them.  The earlier you apply the more likely that it will be accepted for the year (if you are eligible).


----------



## Arusso

tschwa2 said:


> Another Mf's may come due before the process is completed but If you have been accepted I don't think they expect you to pay it.  They do have an unpublished cut off date at which they won't accept you unless you pay the following years MF's first.  Last year I believe the cut off date was Sept 30 but if they process is taking a long time they could readjust and make it even earlier.  You can't have any non completed reservations and you won't be able to use any points once accepted.  If you have any points left you need to complete travel before applying or forfeit them.  The earlier you apply the more likely that it will be accepted for the year (if you are eligible).


Thank you.  This is very helpful information.


----------



## clifffaith

Arusso said:


> Since you have gone through this process, I have a couple of questions.  I beg your indulgence.  This may be a trivial question but when you decided to initiate this process, were you given a DR produced document that outlined the steps to follow that you could share?  Assuming all the paperwork is submitted and correct and you receive an "acceptance" communication, is there a timeline for completion?  It is understood that to be eligible to apply to the Transitions program in the first place, an owner must have purchased directly from a developer and be up-to-date with MFs.  If all MFs are paid (say, for example in January) is it reasonable to expect the deed transfer to occur before the year is up and before the next MFs are due?  During the process, are exchanges or use of existing points or previously made reservations allowed?  Thank you.....



If you've paid maint for this year, you should travel on your points. We were accepted Nov 1, 2020, but saw no notary paperwork and other documents until April. I did the 11,500 point contract first on purpose, and it closed out last month. Just today I got the paperwork and partial payment check back on the 3000 point contract, telling me they needed a check for the full $1000, not $500 and a note telling them they already hit us for $500 in autopay maintenance in Jan and Feb. We were instructed to work with the autopay dept ourselves. What we'll do is try to get the CC to hit them with a chargeback to get our money credited before paying them for Transitions. F**kers.


----------



## Fried_shrimp

clifffaith said:


> If you've paid maint for this year, you should travel on your points. We were accepted Nov 1, 2020, but saw no notary paperwork and other documents until April. I did the 11,500 point contract first on purpose, and it closed out last month. Just today I got the paperwork and partial payment check back on the 3000 point contract, telling me they needed a check for the full $1000, not $500 and a note telling them they already hit us for $500 in autopay maintenance in Jan and Feb. We were instructed to work with the autopay dept ourselves. What we'll do is try to get the CC to hit them with a chargeback to get our money credited before paying them for Transitions. F**kers.



At this point I would get the CEO's office involved at CEO@ diamondresorts.com


----------



## Arusso

clifffaith said:


> If you've paid maint for this year, you should travel on your points. We were accepted Nov 1, 2020, but saw no notary paperwork and other documents until April. I did the 11,500 point contract first on purpose, and it closed out last month. Just today I got the paperwork and partial payment check back on the 3000 point contract, telling me they needed a check for the full $1000, not $500 and a note telling them they already hit us for $500 in autopay maintenance in Jan and Feb. We were instructed to work with the autopay dept ourselves. What we'll do is try to get the CC to hit them with a chargeback to get our money credited before paying them for Transitions. F**kers.


WoW.........So, if I understand your post;  1) DR does not supply a document that the applicant for the Transitions program can refer to that describes the process. 2) before being approved for the process, any points and reservation(s) an applicant has can be used.  However, once approved, any points and / or reservations an applicant has are forfeited. 3) any maintenance fees an applicant has paid toward the current year would NOT be credited toward the application fee?   In other words, no refund.  

Please feel free to correct any of the three statements I made.  It is particularly disturbing that once your application is in the pipeline (accepted) you forfeit any points and vacations in your account - before any transfer of ownership actually takes place !  This is patently unfair because any points or vacation reservation was paid for in the past without any disclaimer that they could be forfeited by application to the Transitions program.  I can imagine how such transactions in other business dealings would be considered illegal. 

It is also  inconceivable how a transaction like this could proceed without DR posting or disclosing the rules.  Each one of us has a contract or two (some have several) that delineates rights and responsibilities.  My understanding (not being an attorney ) has always been that the seller / developer must issue a contract which is required by law because the underlying product conferring benefits to a buyer is real estate regardless of whether the buyer is given permanent ownership (deed) or the contract is time-limited as in a RTU.  Even a company that just sells a membership in a vacation club not tied to real estate at all is subject to rules that protect consumers against consumer fraud by disclosing terms of membership i.e. how someone buys-in and what happens if you do not renew.


----------



## clifffaith

Arusso said:


> WoW.........So, if I understand your post; 1) DR does not supply a document that the applicant for the Transitions program can refer to that describes the process. 2) before being approved for the process, any points and reservation(s) an applicant has can be used. However, once approved, any points and / or reservations an applicant has are forfeited. 3) any maintenance fees an applicant has paid toward the current year would NOT be credited toward



1. The process seems to be a combination of word of mouth from other Transitioners, and trial and error as DR rejects applications and paperwork for whatever reasons.
2. Not only do any existing reservations have to be used, you can't be in the midst of your last booked vacation and apply. We applied online about October 28 or so at the end of a week in Carlsbad that had us checking out on the 31st. Rejected and had to apply again Nov 1st.
3. Auto pay not necessarily being forfeited, but Transitions won't lift a finger to research the payments. We debated allowing autopays to proceed while in Transitions because easier to have them take $250/month than coming up with $1000 each for two contracts. But after the second autopay I decided we may have exactly the problem we are now having, and we called CC to disallow further payments.

They had our $1000 in the form of $500 autopay and $500 check. They returned our check instead of coordinating with the department that collects the autopays.


----------



## Fried_shrimp

Arusso said:


> WoW.........So, if I understand your post;  1) DR does not supply a document that the applicant for the Transitions program can refer to that describes the process. 2) before being approved for the process, any points and reservation(s) an applicant has can be used.  However, once approved, any points and / or reservations an applicant has are forfeited. 3) any maintenance fees an applicant has paid toward the current year would NOT be credited toward the application fee?   In other words, no refund.
> 
> Please feel free to correct any of the three statements I made.  It is particularly disturbing that once your application is in the pipeline (accepted) you forfeit any points and vacations in your account - before any transfer of ownership actually takes place !  This is patently unfair because any points or vacation reservation was paid for in the past without any disclaimer that they could be forfeited by application to the Transitions program.  I can imagine how such transactions in other business dealings would be considered illegal.
> 
> It is also  inconceivable how a transaction like this could proceed without DR posting or disclosing the rules.  Each one of us has a contract or two (some have several) that delineates rights and responsibilities.  My understanding (not being an attorney ) has always been that the seller / developer must issue a contract which is required by law because the underlying product conferring benefits to a buyer is real estate regardless of whether the buyer is given permanent ownership (deed) or the contract is time-limited as in a RTU.  Even a company that just sells a membership in a vacation club not tied to real estate at all is subject to rules that protect consumers against consumer fraud by disclosing terms of membership i.e. how someone buys-in and what happens if you do not renew.



Not once approved. All reservations are cancelled once applied for. You have to have all reservations completed once you apply for Transitions (assuming you are transitioning all contracts).


----------



## Arusso

Fried_shrimp said:


> Not once approved. All reservations are cancelled once applied for. You have to have all reservations completed once you apply for Transitions (assuming you are transitioning all contracts).


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## clifffaith

I called in to the "autopay department" because I wanted to be able to tell people how the process worked, rather than just doing a cc chargeback first on the maintenance payments we made. I got into one financial department who put me on hold and then came back and said "they will credit your two autopays, you'll see that in 3-4 days". After a week of no credit on the part of DR, we called and told Amex that we were disputing the charges. The timing went like this: Our check to give back the contract, minus the autopay, was returned with a letter dated June 8, 2021 stating they needed a payment of the full $1000. The call to DR about reversing the auto pay was made about June 15, the call to the Amex about a chargeback was made about June 22, we received mail from Amex that the credit had been made while we were gone the last week of June, and on July 1st I called the Transitions department with my $1000 payment on a different credit card. Yesterday, July 13 we were unable to access our DR account. DONE WITH THEM AND GOOD RIDDANCE.


----------



## Heymarch

DRI's member forum states the following quoted info.  Seems like mileage has varied.  Upfront fees (ad fees) of $100-150 and waiting lots of waiting were normal.  Don't mean to get anyone's hopes up... but potential option. 

"The Founder Member is pleased to announce the appointment of The Travel & Leisure Group as an authorized third party reseller for member points.

The Travel & Leisure Group will be happy to assist you in selling your points and have authority to arrange sales on your behalf to other EU Collection members and non members.

Should you wish to sell your points using their services, you may contact them on 0800 988 7168 or submit an enquiry form on their website at www.travelandleisure.co.uk. The Travel & Leisure Group will discuss points resale options with you directly and will be able to assist you throughout the process.

Please note in order to start this process all maintenance fees must be up to date. Also, we must advise that at this time, in accordance with the Articles, The Travel & Leisure Group is the only authorized reseller for members of the European Collection.

U.K. Moderator | Diamond Resorts International® | Tel: +44 (0)845 359 0010 (Mon - Thu 9:00 AM to 5:30 PM, Fri 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM)"


----------



## Trustee for Diamond

We have been trying to get rid of the two Diamond Timeshare resorts that have been owned by our parents.

No one wants them, there is no debt or loan against them, and they are not in our name (we have the ability to sell them as the estate trustee).

The Transitions program will work for one of the time shares - and it has been accepted and we should get the paperwork in about 30-60 days.

However, the other property was purchased via a '3rd party'.   It was for the Sedona Summit Resort via a Resort broker in 1996.  They have told that this makes it ineligible for the transitions.  We tried the route of just letting it go into default, but after two years it never happened and we still get the bills.  I understand we are not liable, but we just wanted to button everything up.   Is there a place or forum we can go to people recommend to 'sell' the property we can't give back to transitions?   Or will people think we are trying to scam them ?  We just basically want it out of the name of the estate.


----------



## dioxide45

Trustee for Diamond said:


> However, the other property was purchased via a '3rd party'. It was for the Sedona Summit Resort via a Resort broker in 1996. They have told that this makes it ineligible for the transitions. We tried the route of just letting it go into default, but after two years it never happened and we still get the bills. I understand we are not liable, but we just wanted to button everything up. Is there a place or forum we can go to people recommend to 'sell' the property we can't give back to transitions? Or will people think we are trying to scam them ? We just basically want it out of the name of the estate.


With it in default, any money owned on it is far more than the week is worth. So anyone saying they can help get out of it is just out there to scam money from you/them. If they are already in default, I say just leave it alone. At some point the HOA will foreclose. If it isn't gone by the time they pass, it will likely cost the HOA even more to foreclose.


----------



## TUGBrian

100%  if you havent made payments in 2 years, that decision is already made!


----------



## scuba1999

For those people who Transitions worked for:

1 - I have three contracts - 1 of them was purchased resale and converted to Diamond at the resort.  The other 2 were purchased at resorts.  Is it correct that the resale/converted one would not be eligable for Transitions?

2 - What is the cost people have had to pay per contract for Transitions?

3 - How long did the process take?  Were there monthly fees until the process was complete?

I have looked into what attorney's would cost or other scams to get out of the timeshare, but never proceeded with any of those options.
I am nervous to start this process - any  additional advice from people going through this would be helpful.


----------



## tschwa2

1.If you paid to convert the resale to points it may qualify you have to ask.  
2. The cost is $1000 per contract unless you bought in Arizona in that case it is $250 for each of those contracts.
3.  The process can take several months.  You can't have any reservations active and you have to have the current years MF's paid.  If you apply late in the year the following years MF's also have to be paid.


----------



## scuba1999

tschwa2 said:


> 1.If you paid to convert the resale to points it may qualify you have to ask.
> 2. The cost is $1000 per contract unless you bought in Arizona in that case it is $250 for each of those contracts.
> 3.  The process can take several months.  You can't have any reservations active and you have to have the current years MF's paid.  If you apply late in the year the following years MF's also have to be paid.


1 - Yes, paid to convert the resale
2 - One was purchased in Arizona - hooray
3 - Checking with Judy first, then will be starting this process.

Thank you for the response!!


----------



## dioxide45

tschwa2 said:


> 2. The cost is $1000 per contract unless you bought in Arizona in that case it is $250 for each of those contracts.


Isn't it if you bought in Arizona, the property is in Arizona (can you buy AZ while not in AZ?) or you live in Arizona?


----------



## pedro47

Is Transitions a valid option since Hilton have purchased DRI?


----------



## dioxide45

pedro47 said:


> Is Transitions a valid option since Hilton have purchased DRI?


I beleive it is. But does Hilton Grand Vacations even have a similar program as Transitions? Looking at their information through responsibleexit.com, I can't find any kind of deedback program. Just help using or perhaps what options there are to sell your week.


----------



## dayooper

dioxide45 said:


> I beleive it is. But does Hilton Grand Vacations even have a similar program as Transitions? Looking at their information through responsibleexit.com, I can't find any kind of feedback program. Just help using or perhaps what options there are to sell your week.



No, they don’t have an official program. They will purchase your deed back if they see value in it. They also have a resale program, but you sell through an out of company broker. Diane Nadeau and maybe Judi Kozlowski work with HGVC. It’s never guaranteed like the DRI program is.


----------



## pedro47

dayooper said:


> No, they don’t have an official program. They will purchase your deed back if they see value in it. They also have a resale program, but you sell through an out of company broker. Diane Nadeau and maybe Judi Kozlowski work with HGVC. It’s never guaranteed like the DRI program is.


Sound liked now they may have to offer a Transitions program because of their purchased of DRI.

Only time will tell.


----------



## dioxide45

pedro47 said:


> Sound liked now they may have to offer a Transitions program because of their purchased of DRI.
> 
> Only time will tell.


I think it will depend if Hilton sets up a trust based product for their HGV product. When a company sells individual weeks, like HGV does, they have to be picky with what they take back. When they sell a points based product, they can be a little more forgiving what they take back because points are points and easier to sell than an off season week somewhere.


----------



## dayooper

dioxide45 said:


> I think it will depend if Hilton sets up a trust based product for their HGV product. When a company sells individual weeks, like HGV does, they have to be picky with what they take back. When they sell a points based product, they can be a little more forgiving what they take back because points are points and easier to sell than an off season week somewhere.



I don't believe HGV will set up a trust product for the current HGVC. They make too much money off of their high end deeds. There are some Hawaii deeds that list for ~$150,000 and there was a report that the 3 bedroom penthouse at one of the new NYC properties (The Quin or Central on 5th) was $500,000 (just someone's report, not verified). Many customers from outside of the US are very cautious of a trust product and won't buy them. They prefer the deeded week and use their home week instead of the points.

From the sound of it, the current divisions (DRI/HVC and HGVC) will keep their current systems in place with DRI being a trust product with some legacy deeds thrown in while HGVC will remain a deed based system. The big question will be if a trust based system like Embarc, which is rumored to become part of HGVC (within the realm of possibility), how would that play out? I'm not even sure if the trust based Embarc system has a buyback program.


----------



## dioxide45

dayooper said:


> I don't believe HGV will set up a trust product for the current HGVC. They make too much money off of their high end deeds. There are some Hawaii deeds that list for ~$150,000 and there was a report that the 3 bedroom penthouse at one of the new NYC properties (The Quin or Central on 5th) was $500,000 (just someone's report, not verified). Many customers from outside of the US are very cautious of a trust product and won't buy them. They prefer the deeded week and use their home week instead of the points.
> 
> From the sound of it, the current divisions (DRI/HVC and HGVC) will keep their current systems in place with DRI being a trust product with some legacy deeds thrown in while HGVC will remain a deed based system. The big question will be if a trust based system like Embarc, which is rumored to become part of HGVC (within the realm of possibility), how would that play out? I'm not even sure if the trust based Embarc system has a buyback program.


Hilton could still sell high end deeds. Vistana does this. They have several flex product, but to date haven't put oceanfront Maui weeks in the trust. Wyndham does similar and still sells certain inventory as weeks. I beleive Marriott may still sell some deeded weeks in Hawaii for the Japanese market. International properties can't be placed in the same trusts as domestic US weeks and Marriott still sells deeded weeks everywhere outside the USA (except Thailand).

A buyback program really becomes more necessary when they run low on inventory and how successful they are at selling low season weeks. If they end up with a lot of unsold low season inventory, then setting up a trust makes sense since a point is a point. It might make sense to lose a little on the high season weeks to make sure the company isn't sitting on a bunch of dog weeks.


----------



## dayooper

dioxide45 said:


> Hilton could still sell high end deeds. Vistana does this. They have several flex product, but to date haven't put oceanfront Maui weeks in the trust. Wyndham does similar and still sells certain inventory as weeks. I beleive Marriott may still sell some deeded weeks in Hawaii for the Japanese market. International properties can't be placed in the same trusts as domestic US weeks and Marriott still sells deeded weeks everywhere outside the USA (except Thailand).



They absolutely could create a trust for the majority of their weeks, but all the indicators say they are not going to. HGVC CEO Mark Wang has said in the 2 investor call since the merger was announced on March 10 (Q2 and Q3) that they like having the 2 different systems (deeded and trust). I know you can't bank on info from investor calls, but those 2 calls have been pretty spot on with what has been announced so far. Even the sales teams haven't mentioned HGVC turning into a trust program (not that they are to be trusted at all). 



dioxide45 said:


> A buyback program really becomes more necessary when they run low on inventory and how successful they are at selling low season weeks. If they end up with a lot of unsold low season inventory, then setting up a trust makes sense since a point is a point. It might make sense to lose a little on the high season weeks to make sure the company isn't sitting on a bunch of dog weeks.



HGVC really only has 2 seasons for properties they have developed (platinum and gold). A couple of the older resorts like Flamingo do have lower seasons, but the majority only have the 2. In fact, the only newer property that has a silver season is Chicago and I believe that was due to Hilton Honors conversion in the winter months . Since there are very few fixed weeks (the SW Florida affiliates not withstanding) and those that are fixed tend to be platinum holiday weeks sold at a premium.

HGVC really uses the trade in to trap owners. They sell them a lower priced lousy deed and in later sales meetings convince the owners to trade in their old deed to a better one. They give them what the full cost of the deed was to put toward the new one. Constant rotation of lesser deeds into greater ones. I actually hate that method as it traps unsuspecting owners. I guess the trade off is that the resale deeds still retain their booking rights. 

Note - Properties like the South Carolina resorts were developed by a 3rd party (Strand Capitol) and they hold all of the ROFR and selling rights to the properties. Many of the properties that have more than 2 seasons are either affiliates, international or both.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte

I think the above discussions about the direction of HGVC should transition to a different thread.  Let this thread remain focused on the DRI deedback program.


----------



## nomoretslt

A quick question about transitions.  I was lucky enough to find this thread back in 2017 and was able to do a deedback on a timeshare a friend had given me....after three years I knew it wasn’t a good thing.
Today a different friend mentioned she had a few timeshares.  She mentioned Diamond, said she doesn’t use it, pays her fees.  I told her about transitions and deedbacks, but she said she has points.  Can you do transitions on points or just fixed weeks?  I told her I’d look into it.  Or can she give away her points?  I was doing some poking around and thought I saw mentioned that you can’t.  Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## TUGBrian

would urge your friend to call and ask, its completely free!


----------



## nomoretslt

Thanks Brian.  I didn’t want to pry too much or sound pushy.  Next time we meet up I’ll make a few suggestions and also ask about her other T/S that she doesn’t seem to use much either.  She may think she’s stuck, but maybe not.  
.


----------



## Flasher42

Any idea if their is a deed back program for Club de Soleil?
I'm totally ready to migrate outta a timeshare


----------

